# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  MR.com manga reading project

## laxxy

Шановні пані та панове, я уполномочен заявить, что with this message The Great MR.com Manga Reading Project for Japanese Language Study and the Betterment of Mankind が 始まります。
The members so far are me and ST  ::  but everyone is welcome to join. 
This was first discussed here: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... &start=120 
and, so far, the manga of choice is... Azumanga Daioh! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azumanga http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/4840214670 
(see the thread referenced above for some links, tools and other info; you can get a sample of the first several pages of the manga here: http://rapidshare.de/files/28038747/sam ... a.zip.html ) 
I suggest that we read the manga, perhaps post interesting/useful unknown words to this thread, and especially discuss phrases that seem ambiguous, unclear, or just ****ing hard  ::

----------


## laxxy

Here goes the first page. We'll see how it is going to work in the future, but I'll just type the whole thing for now.
ゆかり先生: やなタイトルだよ... 
Panel 2.1:
ゆかり先生: はい！私が三組の担任の谷崎です！
わからない事は何でも聞いてね！
Some guy：　はい 
Panel 2.2:
Some guy： 先生...　あの...
ゆかり先生: ああだめ！　スリーサイズは秘密よ！ 
Panel 2.3:
ゆかり先生: でもスタイルよくないから言うのが恥ずかしいってわけじゃないのよ
ゆかり先生: こーゆーのもなんだけど結構たいしたものよ？ 
Panel 2.4: 
ゆかり先生: あーもう！何言わせんのよぉ！やだなぁ！このおしゃまさん！
Some guy： いえ　あの　先生のクラスは　となりです...
(note): ここ4組 (if I got the character right). 
Now two important words I didn't know here were 担任 and スリーサイズ, hehe  ::  覚えなさいよ！ 
Other things: later.

----------


## laxxy

Continued:
here are some things I am not quite sure about and my best guesses. 
2.3.1: ...わけではない -- "it is not (the case) that" (Japanese Comprehensive Grammar, Kaiser & Ichikawa :: . So the whole thing means smth like "Since my shape is not bad, such talk (言うの) is not embarassing for me". Not totally sure if I was correct interpreting 言うの literally though.
2.3.2. This one is perhaps most confusing for me: こーゆー is perhaps こう言う? "In addition to that, do you have any (other) good important questions?"
Even if so, if 結構　(ah, so that's how けっこう is written) is a descriptor to the last の which stands for the main object, shouldn't it be followed with な? 
2.4.1. おしゃまさん seems to be an expression like "you dear...", check おしゃま in alc.co.jp.   ::  get it from Stmated on irc.rizon.net

----------


## ST

хм, в Panel 2.1 вроде не так немного первое слово:  私が三組の担任の谷崎です! 
担任 если верить яркси-ответсвенно лицо.
三組-хз, похоже на счетный суффикс, что то типа 3-х.
谷崎-похоже на имя...что то типа Tanisaki. 
Получается: я-третье ответсвенное лицо Танизаки. бред какой то   ::   
わからない事は何でも聞いてね! (перевел как: слушаю что непонятно (типа спрашивайте)). 
Some guy:　はい (да)  
Panel 2.2: 
Some guy: 先生...　あの...  (учитель...ыыы...) 
ゆかり先生: ああだめ!　スリーサイズは秘密よ! юкари: аа, нельзя! (замолчи). сури-сайзу (размер чего то?)-секрет!  
Panel 2.3: 
юкари: でもスタイルよくないから言うのが恥ずかしいってわけじゃないのよ 
(что то типа: "но стиль не становится лучше, стыдно говорить нет причины") 
юкари: こーゆー(может сокращенное имя?)のもなんだけど結構たいしたものよ? 
ко-ю тоже впрочем серьезный замысел? 
Panel 2.4: 
юкари: あーもう!何言わせんのよぉ!やだなぁ!このおしゃまさん!  (おしゃま (n,adj-na) precocity)
а! что сказать! нет! эти малолетки! 
Some guy: いえ　あの　先生のクラスは　となりです... 
(нет, того учителя класс-соседний...)  
Такая вот фигня  ::   *laxxy*さん, может выложишь полностью свой вариант перевода?   ::

----------


## laxxy

> хм, в Panel 2.1 вроде не так немного первое слово:  私が三組の担任の谷崎です! 
> 担任 если верить яркси-ответсвенно лицо.

 Klassny rukovoditel', 三組 -- klass #3, imo.

----------


## laxxy

Hey, I'm using rikaichan, and you should be too!  ::  It knows those words  ::  sorry have to be running now, more later.

----------


## ST

да, я что то такое и предполагал. а хотя, теперь вроде общий смысл понятен: юкари зашла в класс, начала там про свои размеры рассказывать, и оказалось что класс-не тот. так?

----------


## laxxy

> хм, в Panel 2.1 вроде не так немного первое слово:  私が三組の担任の谷崎です!

 You are perfectly right, edited.   

> わからない事は何でも聞いてね! (перевел как: слушаю что непонятно (типа спрашивайте)).

 わからない事 (то, что непонятно) -- topic, so it becomes "спрашивайте если что непонятно". 聞いて часто употребляется в значении "спрашивайте"   

> ゆかり先生: ああだめ!　スリーサイズは秘密よ! юкари: аа, нельзя! (замолчи). сури-сайзу (размер чего то?)-секрет!

 Похоже, что этот момент уже прояснился  ::   
Panel 2.4:   

> юкари: あーもう!何言わせんのよぉ!やだなぁ!このおしゃまさん!  (おしゃま (n,adj-na) precocity)
> а! что сказать! нет! эти малолетки!

 Мне показалось что это было обращение конкретно к ее собеседнику, или ссылка на него. Но вполне вероятно, что ближе то, что ты написал. И я тоже подумал что やだなぁ это いやだな. btw:  

> #   おしゃまな女の子
>       little madam〈俗〉 // precocious girl 
> # おしゃまな女の子〔押さないのに〕
>       quite the little lady

  

> Some guy: いえ　あの　先生のクラスは　となりです... 
> (нет, того учителя класс-соседний...)

 Imo あの is a sign of hesitation here, and 先生 politely refers to ゆかりちゃん herself.

----------


## laxxy

I checked the anime, and this episode is repeated there pretty much 1:1 (starting at ~4'05'' into Ep. 1).  
A couple more notes:
- 三組 is さんくみ (I wonder if みくみ is exactly the same)
- Interestingly she uses が instead of は to introduce herself. Maybe we should make an extra topic and ask MOGさん about the exact difference?
- Construction of 2.3.2. is still confusing to me, although I'm quite sure こーゆー　is こう言う, that's exactly how it sounds.
- Some examples for わけではない:  

> (a). 田舎に戻っても親しい友達が居るわけではない。
> Even if I go back to my home town, it's not that there are [any] good friends [there].
> (b). ...何のための規制緩和か。規制といってもすべての規制が悪いわけではない。
> ...[The question is,] relaxation of restrictions to what end? It's not the case that all restrictions are bad.
> (c). 第一、長く連れ添った女房殿との間にそんなに話題があるわけではない。
> To start with, it's not that there is all that much to talk about with one's wife of many years.

 see also here: http://www.guidetojapanese.org/reasoning.html
Still, I'd love to see a better explanation of わけ somewhere... 
Here is the fansub translation :  

> -Hi, everyone
> -Okay, my name is Tanizaki and I'm in charge of class 3
> -If there's anything you don't know, don't hesitate to ask
> -Um... Sensei.
> -Oh no... no! (she actually says 「あぁだめだめ、だめだってばぁ」 here in the anime)
> -My measurements are secret!
> -But it's not that I'm embarassed to tell you because I don't have a good body
> -It's strange for me to say this myself, but the numbers are pretty nice
> -Geez, what are you making me say, you precocious brat, you!
> -No... umm... your class is next door.

 One should imo never take an anime or manga translation, official or fansub, as the authoritative source though. In this case it seems close to ours though, except for 2.3.2. I think there is just no way to really translate 2.4.1 precisely. 
PS. It seems Azumanga was a good choice, since due to its' regular format, it's quite easy to reference all phrases. e.g. 2.3.2 refers to bubble #2 in frame 3 of the 2nd panel, and when necessary we could add volume/page, e.g. like v01.p005:2.3.2. Perhaps we could use 0 to refer to text out of bubbles.

----------


## ST

Едем дальше? 
page2. 
1.1.1. ゆかり:はい、今日は抜きうち(にきうち)テストですよ。 
Да, сегодня будет неожиданный тест. 
1.1.2. ゆかり:ちなみにこのテストは右川先生が作ったものです。 
кстати этот тест придумал учитель Мигакава. (там вроде не 右川, но я не нашел подходящий ироглиф). 
1.2.1. 若いもの:右川のテストつて谷崎先生のより難しい(muzukasii)んだよなあ 
Тест Мигакавы по сравнению с Танизаки более трудный (не понял что такое んだよなあ)  
1.2.2. ゆかり:みんながんばってね。私も一緒に(ishshoni)テストやってみるからね。
やってみるから
Постарайтесь все! Я тоже вместе (с вами) тест попробую сделать. 
(【やってみる】 (exp) to have a go; to try and do (something); to take a chance with something) 
からね="потому что", да?

----------


## MOG

> A couple more notes: 
> - 三組 is さんくみ (I wonder if みくみ is exactly the same) 
> - Interestingly she uses が instead of は to introduce herself. Maybe we should make an extra topic and ask MOGさん about the exact difference?

 No need to make another topic. 
Here I suppose the pupils have already heard who is going to take charge of the class. And they were waiting for him or her. Then, there came a woman and introduce herself. She was thinking that this was the class No.3 and they were looking forward to see the new teacher. So she took stress on who she was. I hope the explanation works. 
I’ve never heard of みくみ.   

> - Construction of 2.3.2. is still confusing to me, although I'm quite sure こーゆー　is こう言う, that's exactly how it sounds.

 Right. 
As to the construction ～というわけではない, can you tell me what is hard to understand? I think the link you gave is simple and good. 
And the translation of fansub is not bad imo.

----------


## MOG

> 1.1.1. ゆかり:はい、今日は抜きうち(ぬきうち)テストですよ。 
> Да, сегодня будет неожиданный тест. 
> 1.1.2. ゆかり:ちなみにこのテストは右川先生が作ったものです。 
> кстати этот тест придумал учитель Мигакава. (там вроде не 右川, но я не нашел подходящий ироглиф).

 I think it's 石川(ishikawa).

----------


## laxxy

> A couple more notes: 
> - 三組 is さんくみ (I wonder if みくみ is exactly the same) 
> - Interestingly she uses が instead of は to introduce herself. Maybe we should make an extra topic and ask MOGさん about the exact difference?
> 			
> 		  No need to make another topic.

 Огромное спасибо!    

> Here I suppose the pupils have already heard who is going to take charge of the class. And they were waiting for him or her. Then, there came a woman and introduce herself. She was thinking that this was the class No.3 and they were looking forward to see the new teacher. So she took stress on who she was. I hope the explanation works.

 Да, очень понятно. Типа, "это я ваш классный руководитель".  

> I’ve never heard of みくみ.

 rikaichan (то бишь edict) дает его наравне с 三組. Это, наверное, основная к нему претензия -- по нему не всегда понятно, какой перевод или прочтение более популярны, не зря онлайн wwwjdic дает также примеры и ссылки на google и т.п., чтобы можно было перепроверить (прочтение, конечно, так не перепроверишь).    

> As to the construction ～というわけではない, can you tell me what is hard to understand? I think the link you gave is simple and good.

 Возможно мне его надо еще раз прочитать, я тогда был немного уставший  ::  Проблемы именно с ～わけではない как таковой особо нет, но интуиции, которая бы объясняла использование わけ в разных выражениях и ситуациях, я пока еще не чувствую. (Кстати, к ～という то же самое во многом относится -- это выражение понятно, когда оно отмечает цитату, но этим его использование, похоже, не ограничено). В комиксе просто было 「...恥ずかしいってはけじゃない」, без ～という.   

> And the translation of fansub is not bad imo.

 Most interestingly, what do you think of 
こう言うのもなんだけど結構たいしたものよ？   

> (It's strange for me to say this myself, but the numbers are pretty nice)

 I'm trying to make sense of it, but... so こう言うの refers to what she's said just before? Can I write the whole phrase as こう言うのもなんだ　けど、結構たいした物よ？ 
What should I make of なんだ?

----------


## laxxy

> Едем дальше?

 yup!   

> page2. 
> 1.1.1. ゆかり:はい、今日は抜きうち(ぬきうち)テストですよ。 
> Да, сегодня будет неожиданный тест. 
> 1.1.2. ゆかり:ちなみにこのテストは石川先生が作ったものです。 
> кстати этот тест придумал учитель Ишикава. (там вроде не 右川, но я не нашел подходящий ироглиф). 
> 1.2.1. 若いもの:石川のテストつて谷崎先生のより難しい(muzukasii)んだよなあ 
> Тест Ишикавы по сравнению с Танизаки более трудный (не понял что такое んだよなあ)

 ～んだ по-моему примерно то же самое что のだ,  http://www.guidetojapanese.org/particles3.html#part5
a よ и なぁ это 語尾. http://www.guidetojapanese.org/adgobi.html
то есть, 「難しい　の だ　よ　なぁ」     

> 1.2.2. ゆかり:みんながんばってね。私も一緒に(ishshoni)テストやってみるからね。
> やってみるから
> Постарайтесь все! Я тоже вместе (с вами) тест попробую сделать. 
> (【やってみる】 (exp) to have a go; to try and do (something); to take a chance with something) 
> からね="потому что", да?

 По-моему так же.
Ну и вторая часть 抜きうちテスト:
2.4.0. おいー　見回りのフリしてカンニングしてるぞ
Ой! [она] прикидывается, что патрулирует класс, а сама подсматривает ответы!
Words: 見回る: to patrol, 見回り: patrolling. フリする is apparently 振りする. 
A couple words from Part 1, too: (BTW, MOGさん, if you are reading this: how would "Panel 1" and "Panel 2" be in Japanese?)
抜き打ち: внезапный (о тесте) 
ちなみに == 因みに: incidentally, by the way (ちなみにこのテストは石川先生が作った)

----------


## MOG

> I’ve never heard of みくみ.
> 			
> 		  rikaichan (то бишь edict) дает его наравне с 三組. Это, наверное, основная к нему претензия -- по нему не всегда понятно, какой перевод или прочтение более популярны, не зря онлайн wwwjdic дает также примеры и ссылки на google и т.п., чтобы можно было перепроверить (прочтение, конечно, так не перепроверишь).

 Isn't that 二組（にくみ）? I really don't know whether it can be read みくみ.　I'm afraid only children might read like that, if not, sounds childish or just one’s manner to my ear. I’m not sure, though.  

> (Кстати, к ～という то же самое во многом относится -- это выражение понятно, когда оно отмечает цитату, но этим его использование, похоже, не ограничено). В комиксе просто было 「...恥ずかしいってはけじゃない」, без ～という.

 No, here,「恥ずかしいってわけじゃない」
「って」 is the colloquial form of 「という」 and is always there.
Here is one thing that I noticed in the link.  

> Although not as common, 「わけ」 can also be used as a formal expression for saying that something must be done at all costs. This is simply a stronger and more formal version of 「～てはいけない」. This grammar is created by simply attaching 「わけにはいかない」. The 「は」 is the topic particle and is pronounced 「わ」. The reason 「いけない」 changes to 「いかない」 is probably related to intransitive and transitive verbs but I don't want to get too caught up in the logistics of it. Just take note that it's 「いかない」 in this case and not 「いけない」.

 いけない and いかない do not share the same element. While いけない means “sb must not do sth”, いかない means “it shouldn’t be the case for sth”, whose meaning can be ascertained with its kanji 行かない.   

> And the translation of fansub is not bad imo.
> 			
> 		  Most interestingly, what do you think of 
> こう言うのもなんだけど結構たいしたものよ？        Originally Posted by fansub  (It's strange for me to say this myself, but the numbers are pretty nice)   I'm trying to make sense of it, but... so こう言うの refers to what she's said just before? Can I write the whole phrase as こう言うのもなんだ　けど、結構たいした物よ？ 
> What should I make of なんだ?

 こう言うのもなんだけど refers to what she says just after.
何だけど is an euphemistic expression. Here are a couple of paraphrases.
こういうと誤解があるかもしれないけれど
It might cause a misunderstanding but
こういうと無遠慮だけど
I know it sounds shameless of me but
何 implies some adjective you should avoid to speak, and often used out of the hesitation of the speaker, so that the statement won’t be argued.
Is that clear for you?

----------


## MOG

> A couple words from Panel 1, too: (BTW, MOGさん, if you are reading this: how would "Panel 1" and "Panel 2" be in Japanese?)

 It's こま.
One of the popular forms of mannga is  4こま漫画, which is made of only four series of panels.
I don't know how to say "panel 1" or "panel 2", maybe 第1こま、第２こま?
I don't know, sorry.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy     
> 			
> 				I’ve never heard of みくみ.
> 			
> 		  rikaichan (то бишь edict) дает его наравне с 三組. Это, наверное, основная к нему претензия -- по нему не всегда понятно, какой перевод или прочтение более популярны, не зря онлайн wwwjdic дает также примеры и ссылки на google и т.п., чтобы можно было перепроверить (прочтение, конечно, так не перепроверишь).   Isn't that 二組（にくみ）? I really don't know whether it can be read みくみ.　I'm afraid only children might read like that, if not, sounds childish or just one’s manner to my ear. I’m not sure, though.

 Нет, это именно 三組　「みくみ」: (n) set of three...    

> (Кстати, к ～という то же самое во многом относится -- это выражение понятно, когда оно отмечает цитату, но этим его использование, похоже, не ограничено). В комиксе просто было 「...恥ずかしいってはけじゃない」, без ～という.

 Oh I see. I thought って was the same as は.
Now I need a little time to think about the rest of your explanations.
Thanks again for your help!!

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  A couple words from Panel 1, too: (BTW, MOGさん, if you are reading this: how would "Panel 1" and "Panel 2" be in Japanese?)   It's こま.
> One of the popular forms of mannga is  4こま漫画, which is made of only four series of panels.
> I don't know how to say "panel 1" or "panel 2", maybe 第1こま、第２こま?
> I don't know, sorry.

 I see, thanks.
Actually I perhaps used the word "panel" improperly in that post -- I should have used "part" or something, I'll edit it. Because あずまんが大王 is in fact a 4こま漫画. But this story (抜き打ちテスト) was done in two successive strips of four panels each.

----------


## laxxy

> いけない and いかない do not share the same element. While いけない means “sb must not do sth”, いかない means “it shouldn’t be the case for sth”, whose meaning can be ascertained with its kanji 行かない.

 Thanks! I'll forward this comment to him.   

> こう言うのもなんだけど refers to what she says just after.
> 何だけど is an euphemistic expression. Here are a couple of paraphrases.
> こういうと誤解があるかもしれないけれど
> It might cause a misunderstanding but
> こういうと無遠慮だけど
> I know it sounds shameless of me but
> 何 implies some adjective you should avoid to speak, and often used out of the hesitation of the speaker, so that the statement won’t be argued.
> Is that clear for you?

 It is. Unfortunately I just couldn't find なんだけど listed anywhere as an expression  ::  even though it seems quite popular. And I was unable to figure it out from parts either.
Thinking back, I should have just entered it in e.g. alc.co.jp (it finds a lot of examples, even though it does not have it as an entry), to see how it was used. But still I doubt I would have gotten it right, so thanks a lot for explaining this!

----------


## ST

次のページ 
ゆかり:こないだのテストを返(kaeru)します。 
недавнего теста возвращаю (результаты) 
ゆかり:はい大山(おやま)くん、百点(hyaku ten)です。 
да Ояма, 100 баллов. 
ゆかり:いい気(ki)になるんじゃないわよ。 
(он-лайн переводчик говорит что это: я не тщеславна). Дословно что то вроде: "нехорошая атмосфера"? 
ゆかり:はい次長谷川(Sasegawa)くん。 
да, следующий Сасегава. 
Все правильно?

----------


## laxxy

Продолжим. Page 007 Strip 1, 私は93点: 
all said by ゆかり先生：　
1.1.1. こないだのテストを返しまーす
1.2.1. はい大山くーーん　百点でーーす
1.3.1. いい気になるんじゃないわよ
1.4.1. はい次　長谷川くーん 
Вроде все понятно. 
-I am returning the test you wrote the other day
-Oyama: 100 pts
-But don't think too much about yourself
-Next: Sasegawa-kun(??) 
Good words:
こないだ: (n-t, n-adv) the other day; lately; recently. こないだのテスト
Enamdict gives 5 readings for 長谷川, I took the first one. I'll check it in the anime if they have this episode.

----------


## laxxy

heh we've done it at the same time  :: 
edict actually has いい気 as an entry: (adj-na, n) easygoing, optimistic, conceited
"conceited" fits best here imo, and makes sense in the context (as she's got 93 pts herself). 気 is generally used meaning "mood, spirit", so I haven't actually looked it up, as いい気 is kinda understandable.
as for になる　んじゃないわよ, I don't really feel too confident analyzing the grammar of the latter part. Lammers has a whole two chapters on expressions like these, I think  ::  But usually you can guess what they mean from context.

----------


## laxxy

> 次のページ 
> ゆかり:こないだのテストを返(kaeru)します。

 I think the verb is 返す here.

----------


## laxxy

こども高校生 
2.1.1.ゆかり先生:　はい　転入生を紹介しまーす　美浜ちよちゃんです
2.1.2.ちよちゃん：　み　美浜ちよです　よろしくお願いします 
2.2.1.ゆかり先生:　ちよちゃんは10歳だけど　とーーっても優秀なので　高校に編入してきました 
2.3.1.　ゆかり先生:　ガキのくせに勉強できるからっていじめないで下さいね 
2.4.1.　皆:　「...ゆかり先生にいじめられなきゃいいけど...」
2.4.a. 「...ガキのくせにって...」 
----
2.1.1. Привет, хочу вас познакомить с новой ученицей, которая к нам перевелась. Ее зовут Михама Чиё-чан.
2.1.2. Ми... Михама Чиё, приятно познакомиться.
2.2.1. Чиё-чан 10 лет, но поскольку она немеряно крута, ее взяли в старшую школу.
2.3.1. Хотя она и малолетка, но поскольку она таки способна учиться, вы на нее пожалуйста не наезжайте, OK?
2.4.1. "...Было бы неплохо, если бы Юкари-сенсей сама на нее не наезжала..."
2.4.a. "...Хотя она и малолетка..."
----
Слова: 
転入生 「てんにゅうせい」: transfer student *紹介　「しょうかい」: (n,vs) introduction, referral*
優秀　「ゆうしゅう」: (adj-na,n) superiority, excellence *編入　「へんにゅう」: (n,vs) admission, incorporation*
ガキ == 餓鬼: brat, kids, ghoul *～のくせに: несмотря на ~*
いじめる == 苛める or 虐める: to tease, torment, persecute, chastise 
いじめられなきゃ is a short form of いじめられなければ
note also ～て来る usage in 2.2.1 
Кстати, a lookup trick: 編 в 編入 было плохо видно, а слова я не знал. Я просто набрал "？入" в JWPce (без кавычек, вопр. знак японский) и потом нашел слово в списке.

----------


## MOG

> 1.4.1. はい次　長谷川くーん 
> -Next: Sasegawa-kun(??) 
> Enamdict gives 5 readings for 長谷川, I took the first one. I'll check it in the anime if they have this episode.

 It's Hasegawa.

----------


## MOG

> 次のページ 
> ゆかり:こないだのテストを返(kae)します。 
> недавнего теста возвращаю (результаты) 
> ゆかり:はい大山(おおやま)くん、百点(hyaku ten)です。 
> да Ояма, 100 баллов. 
> ゆかり:いい気(ki)になるんじゃないわよ。 
> (он-лайн переводчик говорит что это: я не тщеславна). Дословно что то вроде: "нехорошая атмосфера"? нет, лакси правильно. 
> ゆかり:はい次長谷川(Sasegawa)くん。 
> да, следующий Сасегава. 
> Все правильно?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  1.4.1. はい次　長谷川くーん 
> -Next: Sasegawa-kun(??) 
> Enamdict gives 5 readings for 長谷川, I took the first one. I'll check it in the anime if they have this episode.   It's Hasegawa.

 Really. 
Thanks. 
I wonder if there is some good way, like an online dictionary, to find out what is the most common reading for a particular name (and perhaps vice versa, what are the most common names with a particular reading). Because enamdict is obviously not too good for this purpose -- it has (in this order) Sasegawa, Hasekawa, Hasegawa, Hazegawa, Hayagawa.

----------


## MOG

> I wonder if there is some good way, like an online dictionary, to find out what is the most common reading for a particular name (and perhaps vice versa, what are the most common names with a particular reading). Because enamdict is obviously not too good for this purpose -- it has (in this order) Sasegawa, Hasekawa, Hasegawa, Hazegawa, Hayagawa.

 hmm, I have no idea. We have to learn each name by actually hearing them. We sometimes can't tell how they read.  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  I wonder if there is some good way, like an online dictionary, to find out what is the most common reading for a particular name (and perhaps vice versa, what are the most common names with a particular reading). Because enamdict is obviously not too good for this purpose -- it has (in this order) Sasegawa, Hasekawa, Hasegawa, Hazegawa, Hayagawa.   hmm, I have no idea. We have to learn each name by actually hearing them. We sometimes can't tell how they read.

 I see... But you knew this one was Hasegawa, so at least for the common ones one probably can often tell...

----------


## MOG

Of course that is what native speaker is!  ::

----------


## MOG

Did I destroy this thread??  ::   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Did I destroy this thread??

 No,no, I'll do the next page. Let's see if STさん has anything to say about the last one though.

----------


## laxxy

Let me make a temporary jump forward: here's a strip from page 29, I think MOGさん might like it  :: 
I'll come back where we are for the next strip. 
p029:Strip 2, 大阪人や 
Юкари-сенсей представляет классу еще одну новую ученицу: 
2.1.1. ゆかり先生：　はーい　例の転校生の　春日歩「かすが・あゆむ」さんです
2.1.а. 誰か:　*おーー！　大阪人やー* 
2.2.1．春日歩:　春日歩といいます
2.2.2. 春日歩:　よろしくおねがい
2.2.3. ゆかり先生:　*だめだめ* 
2.3.1. ゆかり先生:　そんな気をつかって普通の言葉でしゃべらなくていいから！
2.3.2. ゆかり先生:　よろしゅーたのみまんがなーでいいよ
2.3.a. そ、そんなの大阪でも... 
2.4.1. ゆかり先生: *はい！*
2.4.2. 春日歩:　...よ　よろしゅーたのみまんがなー
2.4.a. 皆:　*おーーーーっ* 
---
PS. MOGさん: would you know that 春日 is かすが? Strangely, the strip has furigana for あゆむ but not for かすが。

----------


## laxxy

This strip goes beyond our sampler, so if you want to read it, just buy the manga, or PM me and maybe we'll figure something out.

----------


## MOG

> Let me make a temporary jump forward: here's a strip from page 29, I think MOGさん might like it  
> I'll come back where we are for the next strip.

 You shouldn't jump I'm afraid?  

> PS. MOGさん: would you know that 春日 is かすが? Strangely, the strip has furigana for あゆむ but not for かすが。

 Yes, 春日 is very old Japanese. And 歩 is rather popular name.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Let me make a temporary jump forward: here's a strip from page 29, I think MOGさん might like it  
> I'll come back where we are for the next strip.   You shouldn't jump I'm afraid?

 多分そうですね...　でもあずまんがに筋は存在しなくて、一つのジャンプはいいと思いました  。   

> PS. MOGさん: would you know that 春日 is かすが? Strangely, the strip has furigana for あゆむ but not for かすが。

 さ、変ですよね。　私は初めは　「はるひ」　と読みました。　でも、後でwikiの記事に正しい読み方を探  しました。 「はるひ」の名字はありますか？

----------


## ST

2.1.1. ゆかり先生:　はーい　例の転校生の　春日歩「かすが・あゆむ」さんです 
2.1.а. 誰か:　おーー!　大阪人やー  
юкари: вот, обычная ученица по обмену Касуга Аюму-сан.
кто то: оооо! она из Осаки, да? 
2.2.1.春日歩:　春日歩といいます 
2.2.2. 春日歩:　よろしくおねがい 
2.2.3. ゆかり先生:　だめだめ  
Аюму: Касуга Аюму, приятно познакомиться!
Юкари: нет нет! 
2.3.1. ゆかり先生:　そんな気をつかって普通の言葉でしゃべらなくていいから! 
2.3.2. ゆかり先生:　よろしゅーたのみまんがなーでいいよ 
2.3.a. そ、そんなの大阪でも...  
юкари: потому что с таким настроением пользоваться нормальными словами не обязательно! (???)
юкари: (хз, наверно по Кансайски говорит, да?) Превед! Приятна познакомицо!
ка...как в Осаке 
2.4.1. ゆかり先生: はい! 
2.4.2. 春日歩:　...よ　よろしゅーたのみまんがなー 
2.4.a. 皆:　おーーーーっ 
юкари: ну?!
Аюму: Превед! Приятна познакомицо!
все: ооо!

----------


## ST

вы если что идите вперед, не ждите меня...я немного не успеваю просто, но читаю все...

----------


## laxxy

> 2.3.1. ゆかり先生:　そんな気をつかって普通の言葉でしゃべらなくていいから! 
> 2.3.2. ゆかり先生:　よろしゅーたのみまんがなーでいいよ 
> 2.3.a. そ、そんなの大阪でも...  
> юкари: потому что с таким настроением пользоваться нормальными словами не обязательно! (???)

 When I was reading this I actually thought 
そんな気をつかって普通の言葉でしゃべらなくていいから! 
this was a case of 気を付ける, "take care", for a meaning of "You shouldn't take such care to speak normally", but that would have been 気をつけて.
So it's apparently 気を使う　--  

> #   気を使う
>       give a shіt〈俗・卑〉 // try to be nice  
> # 気を使う
>       【形】attentive // caring // tender  
> # 気を使う〔過度に〕
>       【自動】fuss

 for about the same meaning I guess.   

> ка...как в Осаке

 Я бы наверное перевел "Хотя я и из Осаки..." или "Хотя это и по-осакски..." (because of も and of how she looks  :: ) По-моему она хочет сказать что, хотя она и из Осаки, она не говорит все время так, или не говорила бы в этом классе  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 2.1.1. ゆかり先生:　はーい　例の転校生の　春日歩「かすが・あゆむ」さんです 
> 2.1.а. 誰か:　おーー!　大阪人やー  
> юкари: вот, обычная ученица по обмену Касуга Аюму-сан.

 "обычная ученица" немного странно звучит здесь.   

> #   例の
>       【代名】our

 Наверное "наша новенькая ученица" будет более правильно. 
Или, скорее даже, "та новенькая ученица, про которую я вам говорила": вот еще примеры:   

> おばあちゃんは戸棚から飛び出し、赤ずきんちゃんとおばあさんは僕について*例の*ひどい話をしたのだ。  [T]
> Granny jumped out of the closet and the two of them told that terrible story about me. [M]
> さて*例の*教育に関しての本題に戻るとしよう。 [T]
> Now let's return to the main problem of education.
> まもなく*例の*ウエーターが皿を片付けに戻ってきた。 [T]
> Soon the same waiter came back to pick up the dishes.
> もう*例の*手紙の返事を書いたかい。 [T]
> Have you answered that letter yet?

 Точно не уверен. 
Еще: по-моему 転校生 это не "ученица по обмену", по-моему она просто перевелась, потому что, например, переехала.

----------


## MOG

> そんな気をつかって普通の言葉でしゃべらなくていいから! 
> this was a case of 気を付ける, "take care", for a meaning of "You shouldn't take such care to speak normally", but that would have been 気をつけて.
> So it's apparently 気を使う　-- 
> for about the same meaning I guess.

 So it's "Don't be so attentive to speak normally".   

> [quote:1z19k3ok]ка...как в Осаке

 Я бы наверное перевел "Хотя я и из Осаки..." или "Хотя это и по-осакски..." (because of も and of how she looks  :: ) По-моему она хочет сказать что, хотя она и из Осаки, она не говорит все время так, или не говорила бы в этом классе  :: [/quote:1z19k3ok]
+1  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  2.1.1. ゆかり先生:　はーい　例の転校生の　春日歩「かすが・あゆむ」さんです 
> 2.1.а. 誰か:　おーー!　大阪人やー  
> юкари: вот, обычная ученица по обмену Касуга Аюму-сан.   Наверное "наша новенькая ученица" будет более правильно. 
> Или, скорее даже, "та новенькая ученица, про которую я вам говорила"
> Точно не уверен. 
> Еще: по-моему 転校生 это не "ученица по обмену", по-моему она просто перевелась, потому что, например, переехала.

 You're right for both words.

----------


## MOG

> 2.3.2. ゆかり先生:　よろしゅーたのみまんがなーでいいよ  
> юкари: (хз, наверно по Кансайски говорит, да?) Превед! Приятна познакомицо!

 It's almost normal speach:よろしくおねがいします or よろしくたのみます 
Ну, как. по-русски новерное так и звучит: превед!  ::  приатна пзъакомица!  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by laxxy  PS. MOGさん: would you know that 春日 is かすが? Strangely, the strip has furigana for あゆむ but not for かすが。   Yes, 春日 is very old Japanese. And 歩 is rather popular name.
> 			
> 		  さ、変ですよね。　私は初めは　「はるひ」　と読みました。　でも、後でwikiの記事に正しい読み方を探  しました。 「はるひ」の名字はありますか？

 I don’t think so. Reading 春日 as かすが has its root in 万葉集.   

> はる‐び【春日】(古くはハルヒ)
> １.　春の日。多くは日の長いことにいう。永日。万葉集（５）「霞立つ長き―をかざせれど」
> ２.　「はるびを」に同じ。 
> はるび‐を【春日を】
> 《枕》（春の日がかすむところから）「かすが」にかかる。「春日」を「かすが」と訓ずるのはこれにもとづく  という。万葉集（３）「―春日（かすが）の山の高座（たかくら）の三笠の山に」

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  2.1.1. ゆかり先生:　はーい　例の転校生の　春日歩「かすが・あゆむ」さんです 
> 2.1.а. 誰か:　おーー!　大阪人やー  
> юкари: вот, обычная ученица по обмену Касуга Аюму-сан.   Наверное "наша новенькая ученица" будет более правильно. 
> Или, скорее даже, "та новенькая ученица, про которую я вам говорила"
> Точно не уверен. 
> Еще: по-моему 転校生 это не "ученица по обмену", по-моему она просто перевелась, потому что, например, переехала.   You're right for both words.

 So "例の" kinda makes the subject more definite, meaning that it is that same thing that was, for example, discussed earlier, right?   

> Originally Posted by laxxy            Originally Posted by laxxy  PS. MOGさん: would you know that 春日 is かすが? Strangely, the strip has furigana for あゆむ but not for かすが。   Yes, 春日 is very old Japanese. And 歩 is rather popular name.
> 			
> 		  さ、変ですよね。　私は初めは　「はるひ」　と読みました。　でも、後でwikiの記事に正しい読み方を探  しました。 「はるひ」の名字はありますか？   I don’t think so. Reading 春日 as かすが has its root in 万葉集.        Originally Posted by 広辞苑  はる‐び【春日】(古くはハルヒ)
> １.　春の日。多くは日の長いことにいう。永日。万葉集（５）「霞立つ長き―をかざせれど」
> ２.　「はるびを」に同じ。 
> はるび‐を【春日を】
> 《枕》（春の日がかすむところから）「かすが」にかかる。「春日」を「かすが」と訓ずるのはこれにもとづく  という。万葉集（３）「―春日（かすが）の山の高座（たかくら）の三笠の山に」

 Ah, I find it a bit hard to read Japanese dictionaries  :: 
So would you read　春日 as はるひ when it is a first name, and かすが when it is a last name?

----------


## laxxy

Going back...
p008, Strip 1: 天才です 
1.2.1. ゆかり先生：　あら　早速教えてもらってるのね
1.2.2. ゆかり先生：　わからない事は　みんなに聞くのよ
1.2.3. 女子学生:　あの... 
1.3.1. 女子学生:　私が教えてもらってたんですーー！ 
1.4.a. 女子学生:　うう...　あたしってバカ...?
1.4.1. ちよちゃん: あ　あの...　同級生ですから... 
Some words:
天才 【てんさい】(n) genius, prodigy, natural gift, (P)
同級生 【どうきゅうせい】(n) classmate(s), (P)
早速 【さっそく】(adv) at once, immediately, without delay, promptly, (P) 
Note the usage of ～てもらう in frames 3 and 4! 
I'll add a translation and my questions later. 
Side note 1: just as I always thought, learning kanji readings by themselves is a completely useless activity. Just learn the meanings and some compounds and you'll discover that you've learned the readings already.
Side note 2: Windows IME is confusing me. Sometimes it converts strings like １．２．２． into 1.2.2., sometimes it does not, sometimes it converts them only partially... Any idea how to make it work?

----------


## ST

1.2.1. ゆかり先生:　あら　早速教えてもらってるのね 
1.2.1. ゆかり先生:　あら　早速教えてもらってるのね 
Юкари: Ах! Уже что то спрашиваешь, да? 
1.2.2. ゆかり先生:　わからない事は　そんなに聞くのよ 
Юкари: что непонятно-спрашивай, ок? 
1.2.3. 女子学生: あの... 
ученица: ээ... 
1.3.1. 私が教えてもらってたんですーー! 
ученица: это Я у нее спрашиваю! 
1.4.a. 女子学生:　うう...　あたしってバカ...? 
ученица: я дура? 
1.4.1. ちよちゃん: あ　あの...　同級生ですから.
Чё-тян: э...это потому что мы одноклассники.

----------


## ST

так, сейчас моя очередь переводить кандзи....   ::

----------


## ST

2.1.1. 女子学生:ちよちゃん一緒に弁当食べよ
2.1.2. ちよちゃん: あ、はい  
2.2.1. ちよちゃん: 小学校は給食だったから。お弁当はなんだか楽しいです。
2.2.2. 女子学生:  あははは 
2.3.1.  ちよちゃん: でも早起きして。作るのは大変ですね。 
2.4.1. 女子学生: 自分で作つてるのかこのガキ?!
2.4.2. 女子学生: こいつ完璧超人か!?

----------


## ST

JWPce и правда неплох. всем рекомендую  :: 
Только жаль что нет какой то единой программы, которая объеденяла бы преимущества всех словарей....а то приходится запускать 3 разных проги и  2 сайта  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  2.1.1. ゆかり先生:　はーい　例の転校生の　春日歩「かすが・あゆむ」さんです 
> 2.1.а. 誰か:　おーー!　大阪人やー  
> юкари: вот, обычная ученица по обмену Касуга Аюму-сан.   Наверное "наша новенькая ученица" будет более правильно. 
> Или, скорее даже, "та новенькая ученица, про которую я вам говорила"
> Точно не уверен. 
> Еще: по-моему 転校生 это не "ученица по обмену", по-моему она просто перевелась, потому что, например, переехала.   You're right for both words.   So "例の" kinda makes the subject more definite, meaning that it is that same thing that was, for example, discussed earlier, right?

  

> Since this strip goes beyond our sampler, here's the link for you:  http://rapidshare.de/files/29052453/azu ... _.zip.html  
> I'll take it down in a few days, so get it now.

 I got it now, thanks, checked and found there is a segment where the teacher says that there will be a transfer student from Osaka. Now you see it?  

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy            Originally Posted by laxxy  PS. MOGさん: would you know that 春日 is かすが? Strangely, the strip has furigana for あゆむ but not for かすが。   Yes, 春日 is very old Japanese. And 歩 is rather popular name.
> 			
> 		  さ、変ですよね。　私は初めは　「はるひ」　と読みました。　でも、後でwikiの記事に正しい読み方を探  しました。 「はるひ」の名字はありますか？   I don’t think so. Reading 春日 as かすが has its root in 万葉集.    Ah, I find it a bit hard to read Japanese dictionaries 
> So would you read　春日 as はるひ when it is a first name, and かすが when it is a last name?

 I don’t know if someone has 春日 for his or her first name. It’s the matter of how the parents name their child. It may be かすが, and could be はるひ, the latter one sounds a bit weird to my ear as one’s first name though.

----------


## MOG

> 1.2.2. ゆかり先生：　わからない事はみんなに聞くのよ   
> 2.2.1. ちよちゃん: 小学校は給食だったから_お弁当はなんだか楽しいです。 
> 2.3.1.  ちよちゃん: でも早起きして_作るのは大変ですね。

----------


## laxxy

> I got it now, thanks, checked and found there is a segment where the teacher says that there will be a transfer student from Osaka. Now you see it?

 Yes, I saw it. So that's what 例の referred to.   

> I don’t know if someone has 春日 for his or her first name. It’s the matter of how the parents name their child. It may be かすが, and could be はるひ, the latter one sounds a bit weird to my ear as one’s first name though.

 OK, I got it. I for some reason thought that I encountered it as a first name, but I got it confused with perhaps both 村上春樹 and 涼宮ハルヒ  ::  and the former is different, and nobody knows what the latter really is.   

> 1.2.2. ゆかり先生：　わからない事はみんなに聞くのよ

 Thanks, fixed.　I am making such mistakes at times  ::

----------


## ST

ладно, т.к. никто не перевдит дальше, это буду делать я   ::   
2.1.1. 女子学生:ちよちゃん一緒に弁当食べよ 
2.1.2. ちよちゃん: あ、はい  
ученица: Чё-тян, поедим бэнто вместе?
Чё-тян: ага 
2.2.1. ちよちゃん: 小学校は給食だったから。お弁当はなんだか楽しいです。 
2.2.2. 女子学生: あははは  
Чё-тян: только начальная школа обеспечена питанием...обэнто рулит!
ученица: ахха! 
2.3.1. ちよちゃん: でも早起きして作るのは大変ですね。  
Чё-тян: но рано вставать это ужасно...  ::  
2.4.1. 女子学生: 自分で作つてるのかこのガキ?! 
2.4.2. 女子学生: こいつ完璧超人か!? 
ученица: Эта озорница (сама) себе (бэнто) делает? 
(このガキ не знал как перевести но увидел в ветке у Mog-сана. Но все как то странно немного звучмит  ::  ).
ученица: она сверхчеловек чтоли? :-О  
Полезные слова: 弁当 (о-бенто, завтрак в коробочке), 自分 [jibun], (свой, личнй)

----------


## laxxy

> 1.2.1. ゆかり先生:　あら　早速教えてもらってるのね 
> Юкари: Ах! Уже что то спрашиваешь, да?

 I would probably translate this as "Ah! You found someone to help you already?" or "ты уже нашла кого-то, кто может тебе помочь" or something, but I guess yours is just as good, it's kinda hard to find a good equivalent in Russian.   

> 1.4.1. ちよちゃん: あ　あの...　同級生ですから.
> Чё-тян: э...это потому что мы одноклассники.

 Или что-то типа "ну мы же одноклассницы", имхо она хочет сказать что одноклассники должны помогать друг другу, и вот она это и делает, и ничего такого тут нет  ::  
По-моему, также правильнее всё-таки Чиё, потому, что она ちよ а не ちょ или ちょう.

----------


## laxxy

> 2.2.1. ちよちゃん: 小学校は給食だったから。お弁当はなんだか楽しいです。 
> 2.2.2. 女子学生: あははは  
> Чё-тян: только начальная школа обеспечение питанием...обэнто рулит!
> ученица: ахха!

 Я бы перевёл "в начальной школе [у нас] были школьные завтраки. Но готовить бенто [тоже?] довольно прикольно", во многом по контексту -- с таким использованием から　я не встречался раньше.   

> 2.4.1. 女子学生: 自分で作つてるのかこのガキ?! 
> 2.4.2. 女子学生: こいつ完璧超人か!? 
> ученица: Эта озорница (сама) себе (бэнто) делает? 
> (このガキ не знал как перевести но увидел в ветке у Mog-сана. Но все как то странно немного звучмит  ).

 Я немного выше переводил ガキ как "малолетка", по-моему тут тоже годится: rikaichan даёт "brat", что имхо в данном контексте все-таки определяет ее возраст.   

> ученица: она сверхчеловек чтоли? :-О

 That's a good translation, I think  ::    

> Полезные слова: 弁当 (о-бенто, завтрак в коробочке), 自分 [jibun], (свой, личнй)

 I also liked 早起き・する

----------


## laxxy

I apparently somehow screwed up posting this... This is where it belongs...
Going down...
Page 009: Strip 1, こわいかな？
1.1.1.　ちよちゃん:　あ　進路希望の紙あつめなくちゃ
1.1.a.　日直 
1.2.1.　ちよちゃん:　あのぅー進路の紙をあつめてるので...
1.3.1.　ちよちゃん:　「...　うわ...　こわそうな人...」
1.3.a.　ちよちゃん：　あの...
1.3.2.　榊:　ん (gives a paper to Chiyo) 
1.4.a. <Chiyo holds a paper in her hands, it says:>
進路希望アンケート
- 獣医さん
- お花やさん
- ぬいぐるみやさん 
1.4.1.　「...いい人かも...」 
-----------------
Some useful words:
あつめる:　集める: to collect, assemble (smth)
日直:　にっちょく:　daily duty 
-----------------
My translation:
1.1.1. Чиё: Я собираю анкеты о том кем кто хочет стать после окончания школы
1.1.а. Я сегодня дежурная (it means that today she's the person who is responsible for various petty jobs, I'm not sure if 日直 is the same thing)
1.2.1. Это... я тут анкеты собираю...
1.3.1. [...Ой... Я ее боюсь...] (lit. she looks scary)
1.3.2. Угу. 
1.4.а. Анкета о будущей профессии
- Ветеринар
- Продавец в цветочном магазине (владелец магазина?)
- Продавец в магазине мягкой игрушки (--"--?)
1.4.1. [...Хотя, на самом деле она хорошая...]
-----
I use notation like 1.1.a, 1.1.b, ... to denote anything written outside a bubble.
I enclose phrases in the "thinking" bubbles in 「」 or []　and start them with "...":
「...いい人かも...」

----------


## laxxy

p009: Strip 2. 榊さん かっこいい 
1.1.1.　女子高生　#1:　ねー榊さんてかっこいいよねぇ
1.1.2.　女子高生　#2:　ちょっと怖そうだけどその辺の男子よりいいよね 
1.2.1.　女子高生　#2:　無口なとこがまた渋いのよね 
1.3.a. 猫: にゃーーん 
1.4.1. 女子高生　#1: 「...い　今すごくかわいいパンツが見えた様な...」 
=============== 
Cute Sakaki.
1.1.1.　女子高生　#1:　ねー榊さんてかっこいいよねぇ
Vow, Sakaki-san looks so cool!
Q.: (Is て a contraction of って here?) 
1.1.2.　女子高生　#2:　ちょっと怖そうだけどその辺の男子よりいいよね
Even though she must be scary, she's better than the guys around here (??) 
1.2.1.　女子高生　#2:　無口なとかがまた渋いのよね
Although she's quiet and all, she's also very tasteful 
1.3.a. 猫: にゃーーん
Cat: Meow! 
1.4.1. 女子高生　#1: 「...い　今すごくかわいいパンツが見えた様な...」
[...Vow she has such cute pants...]
Q.: (Not sure what 様な means here).

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  2.2.1. ちよちゃん: 小学校は給食だったから。お弁当はなんだか楽しいです。 
> 2.2.2. 女子学生: あははは  
> Чё-тян: только начальная школа обеспечение питанием...обэнто рулит!
> ученица: ахха!   Я бы перевёл "в начальной школе [у нас] были школьные завтраки. Но готовить бенто [тоже?] довольно прикольно", во многом по контексту -- с таким использованием から　я не встречался раньше.

 Since we had school lunch in the elementary school, I enjoy bento with different atmosphere. or something like that imo.   

> [quote:3v7tmegk]2.4.1. 女子学生: 自分で作つてるのかこのガキ?! 
> 2.4.2. 女子学生: こいつ完璧超人か!? 
> ученица: Эта озорница (сама) себе (бэнто) делает? 
> (このガキ не знал как перевести но увидел в ветке у Mog-сана. Но все как то странно немного звучмит  ).

 Я немного выше переводил ガキ как "малолетка", по-моему тут тоже годится: rikaichan даёт "brat", что имхо в данном контексте все-таки определяет ее возраст.[/quote:3v7tmegk]ガキ не только определяет ее возраст, но также имеет презирательное отношение к ней. "Brat" имеет такое отношение, но не знаю насчет слова малолетка.   

> [quote:3v7tmegk]ученица: она сверхчеловек чтоли? :-О

 That's a good translation, I think  :: [/quote:3v7tmegk]
完璧超人 - это не распространное слово, но мне понравится слово "сверхчеловек"  ::

----------


## MOG

> Page 009: Strip 1, こわいかな？
> 1.1.1.　ちよちゃん:　あ　進路希望の紙あつめなくちゃ
> 1.1.1. Чиё: Я собираю анкеты о том кем кто хочет стать после окончания школы

 Ага, мне нужно собирать анкеты о будущей професии  ::  Why shouldn't it be literal?  

> 1.1.a.　日直
> 1.1.а. Я сегодня дежурная (it means that today she's the person who is responsible for various petty jobs, I'm not sure if 日直 is the same thing)

 I think дежурная and 日直（we also called it "日番"） are pretty much the same.   

> 1.3.2.　榊:　ん (gives a paper to Chiyo)
> 1.3.2. Угу.

 Does "Угу" used when you noticed something? I'm just not sure how it's used...  ::     

> 1.4.a. <Chiyo holds a paper in her hands, it says:>
> 進路希望アンケート
> - 獣医さん
> - お花やさん
> - ぬいぐるみやさん
> 1.4.а. Анкета о будущей профессии
> - Ветеринар
> - Продавец в цветочном магазине (владелец магазина?)
> - Продавец в магазине мягкой игрушки (--"--?)

 Кому-то это владелец. Но тут по-моему продавец. Потому что ей нравятся цветы и мягкие игрушки.  ::

----------


## MOG

> Cute Sakaki.
> 1.1.1.　女子高生　#1:　ねー榊さんてかっこいいよねぇ
> Vow, Sakaki-san looks so cool!
> Q.: (Is て a contraction of って here?)

 Yes.   

> 1.1.2.　女子高生　#2:　ちょっと怖そうだけどその辺の男子よりいいよね
> Even though she must be scary, she's better than the guys around here (??)

 What's the problem?   

> 1.2.1.　女子高生　#2:　無口なとこがまた渋いのよね
> Although she's quiet and all, she's also very tasteful 
> 1.3.a. 猫: にゃーーん
> Cat: Meow! 
> 1.4.1. 女子高生　#1: 「...い　今すごくかわいいパンツが見えた様な...」
> [...Vow she has such cute pants...]
> Q.: (Not sure what 様な means here).

 It seems we took a sight of a very cute pants..

----------


## laxxy

Спасибо за исправления!!   

> Since we had school lunch in the elementary school, I enjoy bento with different atmosphere. or something like that imo.

 Got it, thanks.   

> [quote:2lvc9nkk][quote:2lvc9nkk]2.4.1. 女子学生: 自分で作つてるのかこのガキ?! 
> 2.4.2. 女子学生: こいつ完璧超人か!? 
> ученица: Эта озорница (сама) себе (бэнто) делает? 
> (このガキ не знал как перевести но увидел в ветке у Mog-сана. Но все как то странно немного звучмит  ).

 Я немного выше переводил ガキ как "малолетка", по-моему тут тоже годится: rikaichan даёт "brat", что имхо в данном контексте все-таки определяет ее возраст.[/quote:2lvc9nkk]ガキ не только определяет ее возраст, но также имеет презирательное отношение к ней. "Brat" имеет такое отношение, но не знаю насчет слова малолетка.[/quote:2lvc9nkk] 
It sort of does, it has a similar flavor imo.   

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Page 009: Strip 1, こわいかな？
> 1.1.1.　ちよちゃん:　あ　進路希望の紙あつめなくちゃ
> 1.1.1. Чиё: Я собираю анкеты о том кем кто хочет стать после окончания школы   Ага, мне нужно собирать анкеты о будущей професcии  Why shouldn't it be literal?

 Edict did not have a specific entry for 進路希望, so I just translated it in two ways in two different places...
"мне нужно собирать" does not sound quite right here; "я должна собрать/мне нужно собрать/мне будет нужно собирать(собрать)" would be OK if she, for example, were talking to her friend explaining that she can't go somewhere because she still has to collect the forms.   

> [quote:2lvc9nkk]1.3.2.　榊:　ん (gives a paper to Chiyo)
> 1.3.2. Угу.

 Does "Угу" used when you noticed something? I'm just not sure how it's used...  ::  [/quote:2lvc9nkk]
I thought ん was like a contraction of うん. "Угу" is a confirmation -- it can answer a question, or in this case it could just mean smth like "yes, I filled the questionnaire, here you go".

----------


## laxxy

> 1.1.2.　女子高生　#2:　ちょっと怖そうだけどその辺の男子よりいいよね
> Even though she must be scary, she's better than the guys around here (??)
> 			
> 		  What's the problem?

 I guess there is no problem, it just somehow seemed strange to me.   

> [quote:60zasg2s]1.4.1. 女子高生　#1: 「...い　今すごくかわいいパンツが見えた様な...」
> [...Vow she has such cute pants...]
> Q.: (Not sure what 様な means here).

 It seems we took a sight of a very cute pants..[/quote:60zasg2s]
Ah now I got it, thanks! I haven't seen よう written with kanji too often. 
As a future reference for me and STさん: http://www.guidetojapanese.org/similar.html#part2

----------


## ST

ага, это полезно... 
А вообще интересно, что это за анкета? просто "фо фан", или что то важное?
И почему интересно старшие классы не кормят нормально? А если не бесплатно...пойти в столовую и заплатить денег, то покормят? А те кто с собой принес еду, едят прям в классе, за партой?  ::  Сойдет ли cup ramen за о-бэнто?

----------


## MOG

> А вообще интересно, что это за анкета? просто "фо фан", или что то важное?

 I don't know.. I didn't like it. Who knows who I become after more than 10 years? But school boards are curious, want to make up statistics who want to become who and who actually became what he or she wanted in the school days..  

> И почему интересно старшие классы не кормят нормально? А если не бесплатно...пойти в столовую и заплатить денег, то покормят? А те кто с собой принес еду, едят прям в классе, за партой?  Сойдет ли cup ramen за о-бэнто?

 Because elemantary school and junior high school are compulsory educations, while high school is not. We have 給食 in the first two school and don't have canteen. In high school, the situation is exactly what you think. But ramen for bento is a bit strange and difficult for practical reason.. We have to boil water but there are few kettles in the school.  
Private schools have different practices, though. They have their own rules. How about in Russia?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST  А вообще интересно, что это за анкета? просто "фо фан", или что то важное?   I don't know.. I didn't like it. Who knows who I become after more than 10 years? But school boards are curious, want to make up statistics who want to become who and who actually became what he or she wanted in the school days..    
> 			
> 				И почему интересно старшие классы не кормят нормально? А если не бесплатно...пойти в столовую и заплатить денег, то покормят? А те кто с собой принес еду, едят прям в классе, за партой?  Сойдет ли cup ramen за о-бэнто?
> 			
> 		  Because elemantary school and junior high school are compulsory educations, while high school is not. We have 給食 in the first two school and don't have canteen. In high school, the situation is exactly what you think. But ramen for bento is a bit strange and difficult for practical reason.. We have to boil water but there are few kettles in the school.  
> Private schools have different practices, though. They have their own rules. How about in Russia?

 I think we had a similar system at my last school, if I remember correctly (which is not guaranteed), first 3 grades had free lunches, and after that you had to pay, but most ppl didn't. (unlike the US, not sure about Japan, the vast majority of schools in Russia and Ukraine have all 11 grades in the same building). The high school (last 2 grades) is optional though.  
There definitely was a canteen, and once or twice a quarter a whole class would have 日直, and instead of going to classes we'd go there and help out feed the ガキ ::  It was only in middle school though (up to grade 9). 
I particularly liked manning the dishwashing machine. I recall trying to persuade another student to get on the conveyor belt and go through the machine  ::  (it looked like the luggage scanner at an airport, only ~5x bigger) but he never did. 
The school would normally be over by early afternoon like 1:30-2pm, and most ppl would eat lunch at home, and would just take smth small like a small sandwich or an apple or two with them to school.

----------


## ST

hmm, i`m not sure...cuz I finished school in the early 90-s, when it was "communism"...   ::  We had a dining-hall, and where was a special long "lunch" break, in the same time for all classes, so about 700 kids was rushing in this dining-hall after bell was ringing. But food where was already at tables (it was layed at the tables by special "persons on duty", dragged from the schoolboys by schedule) so it didn’t takes alot of time to sit at your class table, take a plate, eat food and go have some free time.  
Now I guess it`s pretty same (but may be for money) because in the middle school and above, classes didn`t having their own "permanent" room...I mean, if your class is 5-A, and today you will have math, russian and  physics, you must go first in the math room, second in the russian room, and third in the physics room, and during breaks you must wait in the corridor...And in corridor it`s not so comfortable to eat something...
(Home i write this clear  ::  )

----------


## ST

LOL, у нас такого аппарата небыло  ::

----------


## laxxy

> hmm, i`m not sure...cuz I finished school in the early 90-s, when it was "communism"...   We had a dining-hall, and where was a special long "lunch" break, in the same time for all classes, so about 700 kids was rushing in this dining-hall after bell was ringing. But food where was already at tables (it was layed at the tables by special "persons on duty", dragged from the schoolboys by schedule) so it didn’t takes alot of time to sit at your class table, take a plate, eat food and go have some free time.

 Probably communism held out in Novosibirsk a bit longer than in Kiev  ::  I graduated in '91.   

> Now I guess it`s pretty same (but may be for money) because in the middle school and above, classes didn`t having their own "permanent" room...I mean, if your class is 5-A, and today you will have math, russian and  physics, you must go first in the math room, second in the russian room, and third in the physics room, and during breaks you must wait in the corridor...And in corridor it`s not so comfortable to eat something...
> (Home i write this clear  )

 true. But if you are eating a small snack, you can just do it in class before it starts, usually there is at least one larger break.

----------


## laxxy

On to the next page... 
p010.Strip 1: ねこさん... 
1.2.1.　女子高生:　あ　榊さーん！　なに？　ゲームしてたの？
1.2.2.　榊さん:　あ　ああ 
1.3.1.　女子高生:　榊さんだとあれ？　格闘ゲームとかレースゲームとかしたりするの？
1.3.2.　榊さん:　ま　まーな... 
1.4.1.　女子高生:　へー　私そーゆーの全然ダメなんだーー 
Not much text, but... 
I can't figure out the last line here... "Was it wrong of me to ask?" or smth like that?
Perhaps the first question in 1.3.1. too -- looks like we have some of those tricky shortened/omitted expressions there... I could probably take a guess from the context, but I have no real idea what "とあれ" means here...

----------


## MOG

> I think we had a similar system at my last school, if I remember correctly (which is not guaranteed), first 3 grades had free lunches, and after that you had to pay, but most ppl didn't. (unlike the US, not sure about Japan, the vast majority of schools in Russia and Ukraine have all 11 grades in the same building). The high school (last 2 grades) is optional though.

 We have 12 grades in total and usually have separate buildings. Usually we have to go, from our houses, about 5~20 minutes to elemantary school, 10~30 minutes to junior high school, 15~40 minutes to high school by walking, bus, or train.   

> There definitely was a canteen, and once or twice a quarter a whole class would have 日直, and instead of going to classes we'd go there and help out feed the ガキ It was only in middle school though (up to grade 9). 
> I particularly liked manning the dishwashing machine. I recall trying to persuade another student to get on the conveyor belt and go through the machine  (it looked like the luggage scanner at an airport, only ~5x bigger) but he never did.

 日直 didn't do anything particular for lunch. We had 給食係り, a group of 4 - 6 pupils and went to bring 給食 from the kitchen. There was a woman we called 給食のおばちゃん and handed us 給食.
We didn’t wash dishes by ourselves. There were some necessities of keeping sanitary conditions, so that no one should come down with something like O-157.

----------


## MOG

> 1.3.1.　女子高生:　榊さんだとあれ？　格闘ゲームとかレースゲームとかしたりするの？

----------


## MOG

> 1.3.1.　女子高生:　榊さんだとあれ？　格闘ゲームとかレースゲームとかしたりするの？
> 1.4.1.　女子高生:　へー　私そーゆーの全然ダメなんだーー 
> Not much text, but... 
> I can't figure out the last line here... "Was it wrong of me to ask?" or smth like that?
> Perhaps the first question in 1.3.1. too -- looks like we have some of those tricky shortened/omitted expressions there... I could probably take a guess from the context, but I have no real idea what "とあれ" means here...

 榊さん　＋　だと　＋　あれ？
そーゆーの　＝　格闘ゲームとかレースゲームとか
You probably guess what they are.

----------


## ST

here is my try: 
надпись сверху: Нэко-сан (г-н Кот?  ::  ) 
1.2.1.　女子高生:　あ　榊さーん!　なに?　ゲームしてたの? 
ученица: Сакаки-сан! что, играли в (игровые автоматы)? 
1.2.2.　榊さん:　あ　ああ 
Сакаки-сан: э...ээээ 
1.3.1.　女子高生:　榊さんだとあれ?　格闘ゲームとかレースゲーマとかしたりするの? 
ученица: Сакаки-сан, что там? файтинги и гонки? 
1.3.2.　榊さん:　ま　まーな... 
Сакаки-сан: ма.. 
1.4.1.　女子高生:　へー　私そーゆーの全然ダメなんだーー
ученица: хех, мне такие игры совсем не подходят.

----------


## ST

надпись: одиночество
2.1.1.女子高生: 榊さんクラブ入ってるの?
榊さん:いや・・・入ってない・・・ 
2.2.1.女子高生: 私天文部なんだけどどう?榊さんも
榊さん:　!　(злобно смотрит) 
2.3.1.女子高生: なんてね　ウンウン　榊さんてそーゆーの興味ないよね
надпись: пока пока! 
2.4.1. надпись: 誘つて欲しかつた・・・

----------


## ST

надпись: одиночество
2.1.1.女子高生: 榊さんクラブ入ってるの?
Сакаки-сан, в клуб идёте? 
榊さん:いや・・・入ってない・・・
нет, не иду... 
2.2.1.女子高生: 私天文部なんだけどどう?榊さんも
(хз, может: мой астрологический прогноз не советует?) Сакаки-сан тоже?
榊さん:　!　(злобно смотрит) 
2.3.1.女子高生: なんてね　ウンウン　榊さんてそーゆーの興味ないよね
Чтож, (угу-угу), Сакаки-сан такое не интересно, да...
надпись: пока пока! 
2.4.1. надпись: 誘つて欲しかつた・・・
хотела чтоб ее пригласили 
ЗЫ: Сакаки-сан жжот  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 日直 didn't do anything particular for lunch. We had 給食係り, a group of 4 - 6 pupils and went to bring 給食 from the kitchen. There was a woman we called 給食のおばちゃん and handed us 給食.

 Was there a dining hall or did they bring it right back to class?   

> We didn’t wash dishes by ourselves. There were some necessities of keeping sanitary conditions, so that no one should come down with something like O-157.

 I can imagine they would just use plastic dishes now... 
One-time use utensils were not really used in Soviet times, but after that they caught on. It sometimes led to amusing things happening at first.
大学の時で、友達と一緒に大学のカフェへ行きました。軽食の後、何かのソフトドリンクを飲んで、プラスチッ  クコップを手で壊れました。そのカフェの店員(уборщица, actually, not sure how that would be in Japanese)　そんな行動を見て、すごく腹を立てました。洗えませんでしたから。

----------


## laxxy

> надпись: одиночество

 2.1.1.女子高生: 榊さんクラブ入ってるの?
榊さん:いや・・・入ってない・・・ 
- Sakaki-san, have you joined any clubs?
- No, I haven't 
2.2.1.女子高生: 私天文部なんだけどどう?榊さんも
榊さん:　!　(злобно смотрит) 
What about joining me at the Heavenly Ministry of Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology 「天　文部」?
(j/k, she invites her to the astronomy club 「天文 部」).
But, I am still not exactly sure what なんだけど means here... 
2.3.1.女子高生: なんてね　ウンウン　榊さんてそーゆーの興味ないよね
надпись: пока пока!
what -- ah well then, Sakaki-san is not interested in such things 
2.4.1. надпись: 誘って欲しかつた・・・
she wanted to be invited...
How should we read 誘う here?
(yes, it is confusing that they write small つ just like the big one... Well I'm sure the Japanese have even more trouble with е/ё...) 
Interesting words:
部 「ぶ」-- suffix for clubs (often seen in anime, etc)
興味 「きょうみ」　-- interest (in smth), sim. 趣味
誘う　-- to invite, there apparently are two verbs, さそう and いざなう, and I'm not sure which one is right here... 
And edict even gives a third one, そなう, but since IME does not recognize it I presume it must be quite rare.

----------


## ST

ага, так больше смысла..  

> 大学の時で、友達と一緒に大学のカフェへ行きました。軽食の後、何かのソフトドリンクを飲んで、プラスチッ  クコップを手で壊れました。そのカフェの店員(уборщица, actually, not sure how that would be in Japanese)　そんな行動を見て、すごく腹を立てました。洗えませんでしたから。

 Я не понял, она ругалась потому что хотела эти стаканчики помыть, и еще раз использовать?   ::  
天文部=Heavenly Ministry of Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology? Ыыыы
astronomy club 「天文 部」 это как то более менее понятно...

----------


## laxxy

> ага, так больше смысла..    
> 			
> 				大学の時で、友達と一緒に大学のカフェへ行きました。軽食の後、何かのソフトドリンクを飲んで、プラスチッ  クコップを手で壊れました。そのカフェの店員(уборщица, actually, not sure how that would be in Japanese)　そんな行動を見て、すごく腹を立てました。洗えませんでしたから。
> 			
> 		  Я не понял, она ругалась потому что хотела эти стаканчики помыть, и еще раз использовать?

 You got it right.   

> 天文部=Heavenly Ministry of Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology? Ыыыы
> astronomy club 「天文 部」 это как то более менее понятно...

 Я с ужасом представляю, каково должно быть тем, кто учит китайский. Там же никакой каны нет, иероглифы не разделены, поди пойми как они объединяются  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  日直 didn't do anything particular for lunch. We had 給食係り, a group of 4 - 6 pupils and went to bring 給食 from the kitchen. There was a woman we called 給食のおばちゃん and handed us 給食.   Was there a dining hall or did they bring it right back to class?

 Brought it back to class. Sometimes we chased in the corridor, who can get back first. Carrier of dishes, breads(sometimes rice  ::  ) side dish, milk.. and sometimes broke some milk bottles  ::     

> [quote:39rzcufq]We didn’t wash dishes by ourselves. There were some necessities of keeping sanitary conditions, so that no one should come down with something like O-157.

 I can imagine they would just use plastic dishes now...[/quote:39rzcufq]Yes, we use only platic dishes.     

> One-time use utensils were not really used in Soviet times, but after that they caught on. It sometimes led to amusing things happening at first.
> 大学の時_、友達と一緒に大学のカフェへ行きました。軽食の後、何か_ソフトドリンクを飲んで、プラスチックコップを手で壊しました。そのカフェの店員(уборщица, actually, not sure how that would be in Japanese по-моему 店員 подходит )　そんな行動を見て、すごく腹を立てました。洗えなくなってしまったわけですから/洗えなくなってしまいましたから。

----------


## MOG

> 2.2.1.女子高生: 私天文部なんだけどどう?榊さんも
> 榊さん:　!　(злобно смотрит) 
> What about joining me at the Heavenly Ministry of Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology 「天　文部」? ЫЫЫЫыыыы
> (j/k, she invites her to the astronomy club 「天文 部」).
> But, I am still not exactly sure what なんだけど means here...

 I'm a member of the astronomy club, how about joining us?
How can explain it for you?
あたし天文部なんだ、どう、よかったら榊さんも入らない？   

> 2.4.1. надпись: 誘って欲しかつた・・・
> she wanted to be invited...
> How should we read 誘う here?

 さそってほしかった・・・   

> 誘う　-- to invite, there apparently are two verbs, さそう and いざなう, and I'm not sure which one is right here... 
> And edict even gives a third one, そなう, but since IME does not recognize it I presume it must be quite rare.

 I don't think there is そなう reading.
いざなう is a sort of literary reading.

----------


## MOG

> 2.3.1.女子高生: なんてね　ウンウン　榊さんてそーゆーの興味ないよね
> Чтож, (угу-угу), Сакаки-сан такое не интересно, да...

 Это можно пересказывать, как "Сакаки-сан такого не интересует, да?"  ::

----------


## ST

> Сакаки-сан такоЕ не интересует

 ага, тоже самое.

----------


## MOG

ありがとう  ::

----------


## laxxy

Enter Tomo. 
p011: Strip 1．暴走　ともちゃん！ 
1.1.1. 智ちゃん:　私　滝野智「たきの・とも」！
1.1.2. 智ちゃん:　元気とやる気だけは　誰にも負けない　暴走女子高生！ 
1.2.1. ゆかり先生:　ではこのページを読んでもらいます
1.2.2. 智ちゃん:　はいっ
1.2.3. ゆかり先生:　あ　じゃあ滝野さん 
1.3.1. 智ちゃん:　じすいずじゃぱんざっといずとーきお
ゆかり先生：　？ 
1.4.1. 智ちゃん:　しまった！　これ中一の教科書だーー!!
1.4.2. 智ちゃん:　うわっなつかしーーーっ! 
----
Ugh! I have no idea what Tomo is talking about in the last two frames, except that she is apparently has some issue with a textbook (did she pick a wrong one or something?) 
Looks like the phrase in 1.3.1. is supposed to be in English, smth like "じす is Japan, ざっと is Tokyo". I can't guess what are  じす and ざっと though.

----------


## laxxy

Thanks for all the corrections!   

> Originally Posted by laxxy  2.2.1.女子高生: 私天文部なんだけどどう?榊さんも
> 榊さん:　!　(злобно смотрит) 
> But, I am still not exactly sure what なんだけど means here...   I'm a member of the astronomy club, how about joining us?
> How can explain it for you?
> あたし天文部なんだ、どう、よかったら榊さんも入らない？

 Thanks, I got it. 
In case someone else had difficulty recognizing this, and for a future reference: this is a case of "explanatory の + noun", as in http://www.guidetojapanese.org/particles3.html#part5 (also Lammers, #101 and others). (pls correct me if I am wrong). Lammers definitely has the most comprehensive index to these things out of what I've seen.

----------


## MOG

> 1.3.1. 智ちゃん:　じすいずじゃぱんざっといずとーきお
> ゆかり先生：　？ 
> 1.4.1. 智ちゃん:　しまった！　これ中一の教科書だーー!!
> 1.4.2. 智ちゃん:　うわっなつかしーーーっ!

 Dis is Japan dat is Tokyo... 
中一 - 中学一年生, the first course in junior high school 
So, she brought junior high textbook to high school.  ::

----------


## laxxy

Thanks for your help, MOGさん! 
p011: Strip 1．暴走　ともちゃん！
Hm... what would be a good word...
BTW: interestingly, they have as 爆走 the anime title, and translated it to English as "rampaging". Probably that is as good as any other.
In Ukrainian I'd perhaps use "скажена"... 
Also: JWPce is quite good, but it's missing some rather common elements... the last 5 strokes of 暴, for one... I used a wildcard again.  
1.1.1. 智ちゃん:　私　滝野智「たきの・とも」！
Меня зовут Такино Томо
1.1.2. 智ちゃん:　元気とやる気だけは　誰にも負けない　暴走女子高生！
I'm very energetic, and with just only my high spirit, I, ^^^^^, won't lose to anyone!
(does だけ here imply that her spirit is sufficient for her to win and that's the only thing she needs, or smth like that?)
smth like "Хотя кроме моего крутого боевого духа у меня нифига нет, я всё равно всех победю, такая вот я бешеная школьница!"  :: 
(победю is ungrammatical, don't use it at home) 
1.2.1. ゆかり先生:　ではこのページを読んでもらいます
Юкари: Тогда, читайте с этой страницы, пожалуйста.
1.2.2. 智ちゃん:　はいっ
Томо: Я, Я!
1.2.3. ゆかり先生:　あ　じゃあ滝野さん
Юкари: А... Ну тогда Такино-сан 
1.3.1. 智ちゃん:　じすいずじゃぱんざっといずとーきお
Томо: Зис из джапан зат из токио
ゆかり先生：　？ 
1.4.1. 智ちゃん:　しまった！　これ中一の教科書だーー!!
Томо: Ой! Это же учебник первого года средней школы!
1.4.2. 智ちゃん:　うわっなつかしーーーっ!
「＝懐かしい」？
I have a temptation to translate this as "Oh, dear!" to English... or maybe "Мама дорогая!!!"  ::  
-----------
Interesting words:  

> 中一 - 中学一年生, the first course in junior high school

----------


## ST

2.1.1. 滝野智:先生!宿題忘れました!だから廊下に立ちます!
2.1.2.ゆかり先生:え?別にそんな・・・ 
2.2.1.滝野智:へへー!　一度やってみたかったんだこれ!
Надпись: がしゃーん! 
2.3.1.滝野智:ああ!こぼしてしもったあ!!!うわあ水びたしだー!先生!
2.3.2.ゆかり先生:うるさいなあ~~~

----------


## ST

2.1.1. 滝野智:先生!宿題忘れました!だから廊下に立ちます!
Томо: учитель! Я забыла (принести) домашнее задание! Поэтому (пойду) стоять в коридоре! 
2.1.2.ゆかり先生:え?別にそんな・・・
Юкари: А? Да не стоит… 
2.2.1.滝野智:へへー!　一度やってみたかったんだこれ!
Томо: хехе! Всегда хотела это увидеть!  
2.3.1. Надпись: Бабах! 
滝野智:ああ!こぼしてしもったあ!!!うわあ水びたしだー!先生!
Ааа! Пролилаааа! (какую-то) воду! Учитель!!! 
2.3.2.ゆかり先生:うるさいなあ~~~
Юкари: задолбалааа~

----------


## laxxy

2.1.1. 滝野智:先生!宿題忘れました!だから廊下に立ちます!
Томо: Сенсей! я домашнюю работу забыла! Пойду стоять в коридоре!
2.1.2.ゆかり先生:え?別にそんな・・・
Юкари: Э? Да ладно, ничего особенного... 
2.2.1.滝野智:へへー!　一度やってみたかったんだこれ!
Томо: Хехе! Я хотела хотя бы один раз это попробовать! 
Надпись: がしゃーん!
2.3.1.滝野智:ああ!こぼしてしもったあ!!!うわあ水びたしだー!先生!
Томо: Ааа! Оно вдруг разлилось! Вода (???) ! Сенсей!
2.3.2.ゆかり先生:うるさいなあ~~~
Юкари: Ну и шуму от неё... 
----
Interesting words: 
水びたし = 水浸し, flood, (thanks MOGさん)
浸す： to soak, dip, drench
こぼす　=　零す, to spill
廊下　「ろうか」 = corridor

----------


## laxxy

> 2.2.1.滝野智:へへー!　一度やってみたかったんだこれ!
> Томо: хехе! Всегда хотела это увидеть!

 I think this is a case of 「～て　みる」 meaning "to try doing smth".   

> 2.3.2.ゆかり先生:うるさいなあ~~~
> Юкари: задолбалааа~

  ::  i like.

----------


## laxxy

Leaving the two small issues be for the moment, here's the next strip.
p012: Strip 1: 走れ　ともちゃん！
1.1.1. 智ちゃん:　じゃ　パン買ってくる！
1.1.2. 女子高生:　ともーー私もーーー
1.1.3. よしきた！ 
1.3.1. 智ちゃん:　ゴール！
1.3.2. 女子高生:　お！　はやいはやい 
1.4.1. 智ちゃん:　で!?　タイムは!?
1.4.2. はかってねーよ 
--------
Interesting words:
はかって <-- 計る (I think).

----------


## ST

интересно, стоять в коридоре с ведром воды-это распространенное наказание в школах Японии?  ::

----------


## MOG

> p011: Strip 1．暴走　ともちゃん！
> Hm... what would be a good word...
> BTW: interestingly, they have as 爆走 the anime title, and translated it to English as "rampaging". Probably that is as good as any other. _In Ukrainian I'd perhaps use "скажена"..._ 
> Also: JWPce is quite good, but it's missing some rather common elements... the last 5 strokes of 暴, for one... I used a wildcard again.

 How about it in Russian?    

> 1.1.1. 智ちゃん:　私　滝野智「たきの・とも」！
> Меня зовут Такино Томо
> 1.1.2. 智ちゃん:　元気とやる気だけは　誰にも負けない　暴走女子高生！
> I'm very energetic, and with just only my high spirit, I, ^^^^^, won't lose to anyone!
> (does だけ here imply that her spirit is sufficient for her to win and that's the only thing she needs, or smth like that?)
> smth like "Хотя кроме моего крутого боевого духа у меня нифига нет, я всё равно всех победю, такая вот я бешеная школьница!" 
> (победю is ungrammatical, don't use it at home)

 You got it quite right  ::     

> 1.4.1. 智ちゃん:　しまった！　これ中一の教科書だーー!!
> Томо: Ой! Это же учебник первого года средней школы!
> 1.4.2. 智ちゃん:　うわっなつかしーーーっ!
> 「＝懐かしい」？
> I have a temptation to translate this as "Oh, dear!" to English... or maybe "Мама дорогая!!!"

 Абсолютно "мама дорогая"  ::     

> 中一 - 中学一年生, the first course in junior high school

 We say 中一、中二、中三、高一、高二、高三 respectively.

----------


## MOG

> Надпись: がしゃーん!

  

> 2.3.1. Надпись: Бабах!

 Так? Интересно  ::

----------


## MOG

> Надпись: がしゃーん!
> 2.3.1.滝野智:ああ!こぼしてしもったあ!!!うわあ水びたしだー!先生!
> Томо: Ааа! Оно вдруг разлилось! Вода (???) ! Сенсей! 
> ----
> I don't know what 水びたしだ means...

 Вода повсюду!
水＋浸す（ひたす）  ::

----------


## MOG

> интересно, стоять в коридоре с ведром воды-это распространенное наказание в школах Японии?

 В наше время нет.
Но почему-то это часто используються в общем в комиксе..  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  p011: Strip 1．暴走　ともちゃん！
> Hm... what would be a good word...
> BTW: interestingly, they have as 爆走 the anime title, and translated it to English as "rampaging". Probably that is as good as any other. _In Ukrainian I'd perhaps use "скажена"..._ 
> Also: JWPce is quite good, but it's missing some rather common elements... the last 5 strokes of 暴, for one... I used a wildcard again.   How about it in Russian?

 I actually used the Russian equivalent:   

> 1.1.1. 智ちゃん:　私　滝野智「たきの・とも」！
> Меня зовут Такино Томо
> 1.1.2. 智ちゃん:　元気とやる気だけは　誰にも負けない　暴走女子高生！
> I'm very energetic, and with just only my high spirit, I, ^^^^^, won't lose to anyone!
> (does だけ here imply that her spirit is sufficient for her to win and that's the only thing she needs, or smth like that?)
> smth like "Хотя кроме моего крутого боевого духа у меня нифига нет, я всё равно всех победю, такая вот я бешеная школьница!" 
> (победю is ungrammatical, don't use it at home)

 But I just like "скажена" more than "бешеная", somehow the connotation of the former feels a bit more fitting in this context  ::

----------


## laxxy

translation.
p012: Strip 1: 走れ　ともちゃん！
1.1.1. 智ちゃん:　じゃ　パン買ってくる！
-Пойду хлеба куплю
1.1.2. 女子高生:　ともーー私もーーー
Томо, и мне тоже!
1.1.3. よしきた！
Ну, я пошла! 
1.3.1. 智ちゃん:　ゴール！
Гооол!
1.3.2. 女子高生:　お！　はやいはやい
О! Быстро [сходила]! 
1.4.1. 智ちゃん:　で!?　タイムは!?
Ну? Время?
1.4.2. はかってねーよ
А мы не засекали... 
--------
Interesting words:
はかって <-- 計る (I think).

----------


## laxxy

p012: Strip 2. やったぜ　ともちゃん！ 
1.1.1. 智:　今日は身体測定だーーー!!
1.1.2. 智:　気合いいれていくぞーー!! 
1.2.1. 女子:　なんであんなに元気なのかな?
Sign: 保健室
女子高生:　「...体重やだなー」
1.2.2. 智：　うっしゃーー!! 
1.3.1. 智:　やったーー!　バスト３センチアップ!!
1.3.2. 女子高生: よ　よかったね...　でもそんな大声で... 
1.4.1. 智:　でも　榊さんにはまだまだ遠い!　がんばるぞ!!
男子#1:　榊さんすごいらしいぜ。
男子#2:　あやっぱし？
榊さん(SFX): すたすた 
LOL. Tomo-chan rules. 
-----
Actually here we might have a situation similar to the one we discussed with MOGさん recently: EDICT gives both からだ　and しんたい readings for 身体.
I would take a guess that it is しんたい just because it would be a 4-kanji expression　身体測定 then, but generally I'm not sure what the difference is... 
-------
Questions that I had (for the answers see the following post by MOGさん):
I don't know what あやっぱし means in the last frame. 
Also 体重やだなー in frame 2... Is she unhappy with her weight and や=いや or smth? It makes sence for her to comment on Tomo though from what the frame looks like.
うっしゃー -- i'm not sure if it's just an exclamation or is it derived from smth. 
So, some words:
身体: тело, здоровье
測定 「そくてい」: Измерение
保健室: медпункт 
(edit: corrected the dialogue and some attributions in frame 2)

----------


## MOG

> p012: Strip 2. やったぜ　ともちゃん！ 
> 1.1.1. 智:　今日は身体測定だーーー!!
> 1.1.2. 智:　気合いいれていくぞーー!! 
> 1.2.1. 智:　なんであんなに元気なのかな?
> Sign: 保健室
> 女子高生:　「...体重やだなー」
> 1.2.2. うっしゃーー!! 
> 1.3.1. 智:　やったーー!　パスト３センチアップ!!
> 1.3.2. 女子高生: よ　よかったね...　でもそんな(you should be careful tiping annna, sonnna, "n" 3 times..  大声で... 
> ...

 Reading 身体 as からだ is a sort of colloquial usage and usually we read it only as しんたい. I'm not sure why it can be read as からだ, but I suppose it is because it sounds cool to read differently, though the meaning is exactly the same.    

> I don't know what あやっぱし means in the last frame.

 あやっぱし＜あ、やっぱり  

> Also 体重やだなー in frame 2... Is she unhappy with her weight and や=いや or smth? It makes sence for her to comment on Tomo though from what the frame looks like.

 You guess it right.  

> うっしゃー -- i'm not sure if it's just an exclamation or is it derived from smth.

 Do you know [よっしゃ]?
You would understand how the phrase changes by shouting it from the bottom of your stomach  ::

----------


## laxxy

Thanks a lot for the corrections and advice, MOGさん！
I'll just add a reference to your post in my message above, as I think it explains everything that was unclear to me.

----------


## laxxy

Ah, I'll add my version of the translation too:
(it's far from literal though)
p012: Strip 2. やったぜ　ともちゃん！
Так держать, Томо-чан! 
1.1.1. 智:　今日は身体測定だーーー!!
Сегодня у нас медосмотр!! (букв. нас будут мерять)
1.1.2. 智:　気合いいれていくぞーー!!
Ура!! Идем!!!  
1.2.1. 智:　なんであんなに元気なのかな?\
Чего это она такая радостная?
Sign: 保健室
Медпункт.
女子高生:　「...体重やだなー」
...однако потолстела  ::  ...
1.2.2. うっしゃーー!!
Ура!!! 
1.3.1. 智:　やったーー!　バスト３センチアップ!!
Получилось! Размер груди увеличился на 3 сантиметра!!
1.3.2. 女子高生: よ　よかったね...　でもそんな大声で...
Э... Это хорошо... Только громко очень... 
1.4.1. 智:　でも　榊さんにはまだまだ遠い!　がんばるぞ!!
Но до Сакаки-сан мне еще пока далеко! Но я буду стараться!!
男子#1:　榊さんすごいらしいぜ。
Сакаки-сан похоже крута, да.
男子#2:　あやっぱし？
Как я и думал.
榊さん(SFX): すたすた
<стесняется> (как звук передать не знаю)

----------


## ST

p012: Strip 2. やったぜ　ともちゃん! 
do it, Tomo-chan! 
1.1.1. 智:　今日は身体測定だーーー!! 
сегодня мед-осмотр!! 
1.1.2. 智:　気合いいれていくぞーー!! 
покажем наш боевой дух!! :Е 
1.2.1. 智:　なんであんなに元気なのかな? 
откуда такая радость? :-\ 
Sign: 保健室 
медпункт 
女子高生:　「...体重やだなー」 
...нехороший вес 
1.2.2. うっしゃーー!! 
давай! 
1.3.1. 智:　やったーー!　パスト3センチアップ!! 
ура! на 3 сантиметра больше! 
1.3.2. 女子高生: よ　よかったね...　でもそんな大声で...
ну слава богу...но не ори так... 
1.4.1. 智:　でも榊さんにはまだまだ遠い!　がんばるぞ!! 
но до Сакаки-сан еще далеко! Не сдаваться! 
男子#1:　榊さんすごいらしいぜ。
все же Сакаки-сан крута... 
男子#2:　あやっぱし?
ага

----------


## ST

все, самплер кончился...  ::

----------


## ST

パスト это breast? Are you sure?   ::

----------


## ST

все же странно, почему нет слова: я победю...
он побеждал/победит,  она побеждала/победит, они побеждали/победят, я побеждел/побе...жду?
Хотя это не подходящее место, чтоб об этом рассуждать, конечно...  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.1.1. 智:　今日は身体測定だーーー!!
> Сегодня у нас медосмотр!! (букв. нас будут мерять)

 По-моему "у нас медосмотр" букв.  ::     

> 女子高生:　「...体重やだなー」
> ...однако потолстела  ...

  

> Also 体重やだなー in frame 2... Is she unhappy with her weight and や=いや or smth? It makes sence for her to comment on Tomo though from what the frame looks like.

 Sorry, 体重やだな～ apparently sounds like she's before weighing, so I checked the frames and found that she is before entering the nurse just worrying her weight, so потолстела is not correct. She said "I don't wanna check my weight".   

> 榊さん(SFX): すたすた
> <стесняется> (как звук передать не знаю)

 It's the sound of slippers. No idea?   

> все же странно, почему нет слова: я победю... 
> он побеждал/победит, она побеждала/победит, они побеждали/победят, я побеждел/побе...жду? 
> Хотя это не подходящее место, чтоб об этом рассуждать, конечно...

 Побежу  ::

----------


## laxxy

> パスト это breast? Are you sure?

 I think it's バスト

----------


## laxxy

> p012: Strip 2. やったぜ　ともちゃん! 
> do it, Tomo-chan! 
> 1.1.1. 智:　今日は身体測定だーーー!! 
> сегодня мед-осмотр!! 
> 1.1.2. 智:　気合いいれていくぞーー!! 
> покажем наш боевой дух!! :Е 
> 1.2.1. 智:　なんであんなに元気なのかな? 
> откуда такая радость? :-\

 I like yours more  ::    

> 1.2.2. うっしゃーー!! 
> давай!

 I think this is something that 智ちゃん says behind the door

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  パスト это breast? Are you sure?     I think it's バスト

 That's the key of the story.

----------


## MOG

> все же странно, почему нет слова: я победю...
> он побеждал/победит,  она побеждала/победит, они побеждали/победят, я побеждал/побе...жду?
> Хотя это не подходящее место, чтоб об этом рассуждать, конечно...

   ::

----------


## ST

nani?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  я побеждал/побе...жду?

 Сорри  ::

----------


## ST

а...не ту кнопку нажал...   ::

----------


## ST

imho the sound of slippers is "шорк" (тапочики "шаркают" или "шоркают")...if I got the idea...

----------


## laxxy

．

----------


## laxxy

On to Part 2!
p13.strip01: 健康第一 
(Names galore!) 
Главное -- здоровье! 
1.1.1. 先生:　出席とりまーす (her name is 黒沢 みなも as per wikipedia)
1.1.2. 相田　--　はい　（あいだ？）
1.1.3. 井上　--　はい　（いのうえ？） 
1.2.1. 松田　--　はい　（まつだ？）
1.2.2. 和田　--　はい　（わだ？） 
1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　なにしてるんですか...　谷崎先生
1.4.2. 谷崎先生:　最近運動不足だから 
----
Some words:
健康: health
第一: first, foremost
出席: attendance
最近: (here: nowadays), also: latest, most recent
不足: insufficiency, shortage 
----
All seems fairly clear (well, can't be sure about the names).
(a rant produced by incorrectly recognized a kanji deleted, thanks MOGさん） 
I definitely have to look up a lot fewer kanji by element now compared to even a couple months ago. Even if I don't know a particular word, it's still much more pleasant to enter other words and then delete the extra characters, or even do it reading by reading. Perhaps our exercise here helped  ::  and other things, too. It does not prevent mistakes though   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  1.1.1. 智:　今日は身体測定だーーー!!
> Сегодня у нас медосмотр!! (букв. нас будут мерять)   По-моему "у нас медосмотр" букв.

 Right, it must be so...
I just wasn't sure -- it could have also been just taking statistics on body measurements or smth like that so I kinda played safe...

----------


## MOG

> imho the sound of slippers is "шорк" (тапочики "шаркают" или "шоркают")...if I got the idea...

 Thanks, sounds cool  ::

----------


## MOG

> On to Part 2!
> p13.strip01: 健康第一 (it was my signature in the high school days   )
> (Names galore!) 
> Главное -- здоровье! 
> 1.1.1. 先生:　出席とりまーす (her name is 黒沢 みなも as per wikipedia)
> 1.1.2. 相田　--　はい　（あいだ？）
> 1.1.3. 井上　--　はい　（いのうえ？） 
> 1.2.1. 松田　--　はい　（まつだ？）
> 1.2.2. 和田　--　はい　（わだ？）(all names seems right) 
> ---- 出席：attendance!

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  On to Part 2!
> p13.strip01: 健康第一 (it was my signature in the high school days   )
> (Names galore!) 
> Главное -- здоровье! 
> 1.1.1. 先生:　出席とりまーす (her name is 黒沢 みなも as per wikipedia)
> 1.1.2. 相田　--　はい　（あいだ？）
> 1.1.3. 井上　--　はい　（いのうえ？） 
> 1.2.1. 松田　--　はい　（まつだ？）
> 1.2.2. 和田　--　はい　（わだ？）(all names seems right) 
> ---- 出席：attendance!

 Oops   ::   席 is one confusing kanji... I used to confuse it with 座, and now with 度 too...
I'll edit my post.

----------


## ST

хм, а мне не ясно как то... 
p13.strip01: 健康第一 
(けんこ　だいいち)
Главное -- здоровье!  
1.1.1. みなも先生:　出席とりまーす 
запишем присутствуе было 4 разных とる..я взял тот который capture, take photo etc), можно наверно сказать-перекличка? 
1.1.2. 相田　--　はい
Аита? я! 
1.1.3. 井上　--　はい
Иуэ? я! 
1.2.1. 松田　--　はい
Мацуда? я! 
1.2.2. 和田　--　はい
Казуко? я! 
1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　なにしてるんですか...　谷崎先生 
Юкари: ты что тут делаешь, Танизаки? 
1.4.2. 谷崎先生:　最近運動不足だから
Минамо: это потому что в последнее время не хватает упражнений... 
Прикол в том, что Минамо, сама учитель физры, пришла на урок к Юкари? Типа спортом захотелось позаниматся? А почему тогда Юкари ведет физру, она же классный руководитель, а не физрук, нет?

----------


## MOG

> хм, а мне не ясно как то... 
> p13.strip01: 健康第一 
> (けんこう　だいいち)
> Главное -- здоровье!  
> 1.1.1. みなも先生:　出席とりまーす 
> запишем присутствуе было 4 разных とる..я взял тот который capture, take photo etc), можно наверно сказать-перекличка?

 перекличка.   

> 1.1.2. 相田　--　はい
> Аита? я! 
> 1.1.3. 井上　--　はい
> Иуэ? я! 
> 1.2.1. 松田　--　はい
> Мацуда? я! 
> 1.2.2. 和田　--　はい
> Казуко? я!

  

> 1.1.2. 相田　--　はい　（あいだ？） 
> 1.1.3. 井上　--　はい　（いのうえ？） 
> 1.2.1. 松田　--　はい　（まつだ？） 
> 1.2.2. 和田　--　はい　（わだ？）

 Видел это?   

> 1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　なにしてるんですか...　谷崎先生 
> Юкари: ты что тут делаешь, Танизаки?

 А учительницы позывают друк друга на "ты"?   

> Прикол в том, что Минамо, сама учитель физры, пришла на урок к Юкари? Типа спортом захотелось позаниматся? А почему тогда Юкари ведет физру, она же классный руководитель, а не физрук, нет?

 Это совсем наоборот. Юкари пришла на урок к Минамо.

----------


## ST

А...тогда ясно. Но все равно как то не смешно.   ::     

> А учительницы позывают друк друга на "ты"?

 Ну если они знакомы, то почему нет? (а оно вроде так и есть).
И к тому же, я подумал что "なにしてるんですか"-неформальный стиль..как "きさま、何をするんだ?". Это не правильно?

----------


## laxxy

This is what I did for the first two names: if the IME didn't convert them outright, I checked the names readings in ENAMDICT (you can do it in rikaichan, or JWPce), and then I would take a guess which one is right and type it. If IME converted it outright I left it like that, otherwise I'd take another guess from the list until it converted. 
The reasoning was that if a word is a common name reading, it should convert.

----------


## laxxy

> А...тогда ясно. Но все равно как то не смешно.        
> 			
> 				А учительницы позывают друк друга на "ты"?
> 			
> 		  Ну если они знакомы, то почему нет? (а оно вроде так и есть).

 I think it's fine, too.  

> И к тому же, я подумал что "なにしてるんですか"-неформальный стиль..как "きさま、何をするんだ?". Это не правильно?

 There is a です　at the end in "なにしてるんですか" , and you need only one at the end. I recall MOGさん correcting me at one time for using another in the middle.

----------


## MOG

> И к тому же, я подумал что "なにしてるんですか"-неформальный стиль..как "きさま、何をするんだ?". Это не правильно?

 No, 貴様、何をするんだ is quite agressive, and add to that, there is a difference between the two sentences. The former one is in the present progressive form, but the other is in present tense. So, it should be 貴様、何をしているんだ to have the same meaning.

----------


## laxxy

btw:  

> А учительницы называют друг друга на "ты"?

----------


## MOG

hr, thnx  ::

----------


## laxxy

p014:s01.　派閥抗争 
1.1.a. 一年五組担任　黒沢先生（体育担当）
1.1.b. 生徒に人気がある 
1.2.1. 男子#1:　おまえ　ゆかり先生と　黒沢先生どっち派？
1.2.2. 男子#2:　そりゃー 
1.3.1. 男子#2: ゆかり先生だよ 
1.4.1. 男子#1: うははは！　何!?　おまえ色モノ系!? 
==============
Words:
生徒　「せいと」 - pupil
人気　「にんき」 - popular, popular feeling (see above for usage)
派　　「は」- clique, faction
派閥　「はばつ」- political faction
抗争　「こうそう」- dispute, resistance
体育　「たいいく」- physical education
担当　「たんとう」- in charge

----------


## laxxy

p014.s01: Фракционный конфликт 
1.1.a. 一年五組担任　黒沢先生（体育担当）
Куросава-сенсей, классная руководительница 5й параллели 9го(?) класса (учительница физкультуры). (можно ли перевести это на русский без пересчета годов?) 
1.1.b. 生徒に人気がある
Любима учениками. 
1.2.1. 男子#1:　おまえ　ゆかり先生と　黒沢先生どっち派？
Ты за кого, за Юкари или за Куросаву? 
1.2.2. 男子#2:　そりゃー
Это... 
1.3.1. 男子#2: ゆかり先生だよ
Конечно, я за Юкари  _1.4.1. ゆかり先生:　うははは！　何!?　おまえ色モノ系!?
Хахаха!! Что? （??????????） No idea._ 
Corrected (thanks, MOGさん):
1.4.1. 男子#1:　うははは！　何!?　おまえ色モノ系!?
Хахаха!! Что? Ну, ты странный! 
================ 
Вопросы:
- どっち派　- smth like "which group do you belong to, those who like Yukari or those who like Kurosawa?"　Would this question be understandable in a conversation without a previous discussion about factions/etc?
- 色モノ系 - no idea whatsoever. Something related to "our colors" vs "theirs"? 
BTW: I've seen a word 女子高生 before, and it is found in dictionaries, IME understands it, etc., but it seems there is no 男子高生？

----------


## ST

かたづけは苦手  
2.1.1　ゆかり先生:ちよっとゆかり。あんた机なんとかしなさいよ。
2.2.1　みなも先生:大丈夫よ　どこに何があるのかちやんとわかってるし
2.2.2　ゆかり先生:じゃ　前にかした国語辞典返して
2.2.3　ゆかり先生:じゃ　うん　いーよ
2.4.1　みなも先生:はい!もーつ
2.4.2　ゆかり先生:なにおこってんのよ

----------


## ST

かたづけは苦手 
трудный человек Катазуке 
2.1.1　みなも先生:ちよっとゆかり。あんた机なんとかしなさいよ。
Юкари: Оторвись на секунду, Юкари. Твой стол　(тут не понял...может-в беспорядке?) 
2.2.1　ゆかり先生:大丈夫よ　どこに何があるのかちやんとわかってるし 
Юкари: да все в порядке... где что лежит я знаю.  
2.2.2　みなも先生:じゃ　前にかした国語辞典返して 
Минамо: тогда, верни словарь который брала... 
2.2.3　みなも先生:うん　いーよ 
Минамо: ну, хорошо 
2.4.1　ゆかり先生:はい! もーつ 
Юкари: вот! забирай! 
2.4.2　みなも先生:なにおこってんのよ 
Минамо: что завелась то?
(こって перевел как 凝る-grow stiff; (2) to be absorbed in; to be devoted to; to be a fanatic)

----------


## laxxy

My attempt.
かたづけは苦手 
Cleaning sucks. 
2.1.1　ゆかり先生:ちよっとゆかり。あんた机なんとかしなさいよ。
Юкари, ты это, сделала бы что-нибудь со своим столом. _(corrected)_ 
2.2.1　みなも先生:大丈夫よ　どこに何があるのかちゃんとわかってるし
И так хорошо, я прекрасно знаю, где что лежит. 
2.2.2　ゆかり先生:じゃ　前にかした国語辞典返して
Тогда верни толковый словарь, который ты у меня одалживала. 
2.2.3　ゆかり先生:じゃ　うん　いーよ
Да, хорошо, сейчас 
2.4.1　みなも先生:はい!もーつ
Вот! Держи!! 
2.4.2　ゆかり先生:なにおこってんのよ
Чего это она так разозлилась? 
----------
Words:
ちゃんと: perfectly, properly, exactly
おこって <--- 怒る　「おこる」:　to get angry 
------------
Questions: 
about なにおこってんのよ, a few questions actually:
- Is なに here the same as smth like どうして? Is it often used like that?
- Is ん here a reduced な?
- Most interestingly: why おこって and not おこった or 怒っていた?  _- In the first frame, I thought that maybe 机をする means something like "tidy up a desk", as that made sense given context (the sentence would then be "机 [を skipped]  なんとか しなさい よ" . Could be wrong though._
(wrong! see MOG's message below)

----------


## MOG

> p014.s01: Фракционный конфликт 
> 1.1.a. 一年五組担任　黒沢先生（体育担当）
> Куросава-сенсей, классная руководительница 5й параллели 9го(?) класса (учительница физкультуры). (можно ли перевести это на русский без пересчета годов?)

 Я думаю, можено. Потому что русский и японский школные системы не совподают   

> 1.2.1. 男子#1:　おまえ　ゆかり先生と　黒沢先生どっち派？
> Ты за кого, за Юкари или за Куросаву? 
> 1.4.1. 男子#1:　うははは！　何!?　おまえ色モノ系!?
> Хахаха!! Что? （??????????） No idea. 
> ================ 
> Вопросы:
> - どっち派　- smth like "which group do you belong to, those who like Yukari or those who like Kurosawa?"　Would this question be understandable in a conversation without a previous discussion about factions/etc?

 Yes. It's just a dull conversation of the high school students. “Which do you like, Yukari or Kurosawa?” 
We sometimes use 派 or 党 to describe preference. One of the widespread usages of the words are 甘党 and 辛党, those who have a sweet tooth and who prefer wine to sweets. どっち派 is very colloquial. You can attach 派 to many nouns and make up words like this.   

> - 色モノ系 - no idea whatsoever. Something related to "our colors" vs "theirs"?

 I’d say, this word itself is of no use in learning. It means people or things that are not straightforward and prefer strange character, meaning changes a bit depending on the context.
We’ve seen some characters of the two teachers and we know Yukari is a rather dull, lazy crooked lady, while Kurosawa is a smart, kind lady. Usually boys tend to be fonder of Kurosawa, only those who have bent liking (not gay) prefer Yukari.   

> BTW: I've seen a word 女子高生 before, and it is found in dictionaries, IME understands it, etc., but it seems there is no 男子高生？

 男子高生 is called just 高校生. I think that we had had only boys going to school, girls were exceptional so we have a particular word 女子高生.   

> 人気　「にんき」 - popular, popular feeling (see above for usage)

----------


## MOG

> かたづけは苦手 
> трудный человек Катазуке 
> 2.1.1　みなも先生:ちょっとゆかり。あんた机なんとかしなさいよ。
> Юкари: Оторвись на секунду, Юкари. Твой стол　(тут не понял...может-в беспорядке?)

 See below.   

> 2.2.2　ゆかり先生:じゃ　前にかした国語辞典返して 
> Тогда верни толковый словарь, который ты у меня одалживала.

 Толковый словарь? Японский словарь?   

> 2.4.1　ゆかり先生: もーっ　はい！

 Ну, вот!   

> 2.4.2　みなも先生:なにおこってんのよ 
> Минамо: что завелась то?
> (こって перевел как 凝る-grow stiff; (2) to be absorbed in; to be devoted to; to be a fanatic)

  

> おこって <--- 怒る　「おこる」:　to get angry

   

> Questions: 
> about なにおこってんのよ, a few questions actually: 
> - Is なに here the same as smth like どうして? Is it often used like that?

 Yes. I think you can say "Что ты рассердишься?" in Russian.  

> - Is ん here a reduced な?

 Redused る.  

> - Most interestingly: why おこって and not おこった or 怒っていた?

 何　（を）　怒っている　の　よ　。   

> - In the first frame, I thought that maybe 机をする means something like "tidy up a desk", as that made sense given context (the sentence would then be "机 [を skipped] なんとか しなさい よ" . Could be wrong though.

 机をする doesn't make sense at all. 
何とかする – do something (about something)

----------


## ST

лол, у меня перевод от Гоблина все время получается... 
Толковый словарь-от слова "толковать" (объяснять). Словарь объясняющий значение слов. Вот тут например: http://vidahl.agava.ru/
Вводишь слово "ЖАЛУЗИ" -а там объясняют, что это такое.

----------


## laxxy

Спасибо за ответы и исправления!   

> Originally Posted by laxxy  p014.s01: Фракционный конфликт 
> 1.1.a. 一年五組担任　黒沢先生（体育担当）
> Куросава-сенсей, классная руководительница 5й параллели 9го(?) класса (учительница физкультуры). (можно ли перевести это на русский без пересчета годов?)   Я думаю, можно. Потому, что русская и японская школьные системы не совпaдают

 Это, наверное, был ко всем вопрос -- я не знаю, как это без пересчета перевести. Наверное, с пересчетом наиболее естественно, иначе потребовались бы примечания.   

> - 色モノ系 - no idea whatsoever. Something related to "our colors" vs "theirs"?

 I’d say, this word itself is of no use in learning. It means people or things that are not straightforward and prefer strange character, meaning changes a bit depending on the context.
We’ve seen some characters of the two teachers and we know Yukari is a rather dull, lazy crooked lady, while Kurosawa is a smart, kind lady. Usually boys tend to be fonder of Kurosawa, only those who have bent liking (not gay) prefer Yukari.[/color] 
[...1.5.1. ХРЯСЬ!!! ]
/me likes Yukari-sensei  ::    

> [quote:1bydcdc2]2.2.2　ゆかり先生:じゃ　前にかした国語辞典返して 
> Тогда верни толковый словарь, который ты у меня одалживала.

 Толковый словарь? Японский словарь?[/quote:1bydcdc2]
По-русски такие словари называются "толковые". Напр. Ожегов или Вебстер. 
В отличие от энциклопедических и орфографических (в орфографических нет статей, только слова).   

> [quote:1bydcdc2]Questions: 
> about なにおこってんのよ, a few questions actually: 
> - Is なに here the same as smth like どうして? Is it often used like that?

 Yes. I think you can say "Что ты рассердишься?" in Russian.[/quote:1bydcdc2] 
"Что ты рассердишься?" не говорят, можно сказать или "Что ты сердишься?" или "Что ты рассердилась?". Но аналогия понятна.    

> [quote:1bydcdc2]- Is ん here a reduced な?

 Redused る.  

> - Most interestingly: why おこって and not おこった or 怒っていた?

 何　（を）　怒っている　の　よ　。[/quote:1bydcdc2]
I see. Does ～ている　reduce to ～てん only before の or can it happen anywhere?
I wonder if either なにおこったのよ  or 怒っていたのよ are grammatical, and if they are, could they be used here too.   

> [quote:1bydcdc2]- In the first frame, I thought that maybe 机をする means something like "tidy up a desk", as that made sense given context (the sentence would then be "机 [を skipped] なんとか しなさい よ" . Could be wrong though.

 机をする doesn't make sense at all. 
何とかする – do something (about something)[/quote:1bydcdc2]
Thanks, now I see it. Is there a dropped は after 机?
In Russian it would be "Сделай что-нибудь со своим столом", I think it's slightly colloquial though.

----------


## laxxy

> лол, у меня перевод от Гоблина все время получается... 
> Толковый словарь-от слова "толковать" (объяснять). Словарь объясняющий значение слов. Вот тут например: http://vidahl.agava.ru/
> Вводишь слово "ЖАЛЮЗИ" -а там объясняют, что это такое.

 Не путай человека  :: 
Хотя, конечно, я не формалист, не так давно по подобному поводу была дискуссия в каком-то другом разделе... Но по-моему все-таки написание через ю уже вполне устоялось в этом слове...

----------


## MOG

> Спасибо за ответы и исправления!        Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  p014.s01: Фракционный конфликт 
> 1.1.a. 一年五組担任　黒沢先生（体育担当）
> Куросава-сенсей, классная руководительница 5й параллели 9го(?) класса (учительница физкультуры). (можно ли перевести это на русский без пересчета годов?)   Я думаю, можно. Потому, что русская и японская школьные системы не совпaдают   Это, наверное, был ко всем вопрос -- я не знаю, как это без пересчета перевести. Наверное, с пересчетом наиболее естественно, иначе потребовались бы примечания.

 Ну, а как? 9-го класса, наверное.   

> [quote:1dg56ytv][quote:1dg56ytv]2.2.2　ゆかり先生:じゃ　前にかした国語辞典返して 
> Тогда верни толковый словарь, который ты у меня одалживала.

 Толковый словарь? Японский словарь?[/quote:1dg56ytv]
По-русски такие словари называются "толковые". Напр. Ожегов или Вебстер. 
В отличие от энциклопедических и орфографических (в орфографических нет статей, только слова).[/quote:1dg56ytv]
Теперь ясно. Спасибо.   

> "Что ты рассердишься?" не говорят, можно сказать или "Что ты сердишься?" или "Что ты рассердилась?". Но аналогия понятна.

 Ага, понятно.    

> I see. Does ～ている　reduce to ～てん only before の or can it happen anywhere?
> I wonder if either なにおこったのよ  or 怒っていたのよ are grammatical, and if they are, could they be used here too.

 Not always. For instance, adjective - verb(?) does not reduce, e.g. 怒っている人 does not reduce to 怒ってん人 (cf. it does reduce to 怒ってる鳥), 飛んでいる鳥 does not reduce to 飛んでん鳥 (but 飛んでる鳥).
Also we say 何怒ってるん？(maybe this is a sort of kansaiben..  ::  ) 
We don't say 何怒ったのよ and 何怒っていたのよ. They sound weird here, because she's angry now. 何怒ったのよ is totally strange. While 何怒っていたのよ is possible, I think.
あの時何を怒っていたの？いらいらしてばかりで何も話してくれなかったじゃない。   

> [quote:1dg56ytv]机をする doesn't make sense at all. 
> 何とかする – do something (about something)

 Thanks, now I see it. Is there a dropped は after 机?[/quote:1dg56ytv]
Dropped は after 机? を is dropped, but there's no は..

----------


## laxxy

> [quote:1fufjinf]机をする doesn't make sense at all. 
> 何とかする – do something (about something)
> 			
> 		  Thanks, now I see it. Is there a dropped は after 机?

 Dropped は after 机? を is dropped, but there's no は..[/quote:1fufjinf] 
OK, so it was like "机　[を] 　何とかする"?

----------


## laxxy

p015: Strip 1. ヒミツ 
1.1.1. 女子:　黒沢先生ってゆかり先生と同級生だったんでしょ？
1.1.2. 女子:　どんな生徒だった？
1.1.3. 黒沢先生:　あはは 
1.2.1. 黒沢先生:　それが色々逸話があってねー
1.2.2. 「誰かの声」:　ラブレター　ラブレター 
1.3.1. ゆかり先生:　ラララ　ラブラブ　ラブ～～ 
1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　...　フ　フツーの生徒だったよ...
1.4.2. 女子:　なんかにぎられてるのね... 
------ 
フツー　<-- 普通　【ふつう】　(adj-na,adj-no,adv,n) (1) generally, ordinarily, usually

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				[quote:2rp4d3ei]机をする doesn't make sense at all. 
> 何とかする – do something (about something)
> 			
> 		  Thanks, now I see it. Is there a dropped は after 机?   Dropped は after 机? を is dropped, but there's no は..

 OK, so it was like "机　[を] 　何とかする"?[/quote:2rp4d3ei]
Yes.

----------


## MOG

> p015: Strip 1. ヒミツ 
> 1.1.1. 女子:　黒沢先生ってゆかり先生と同級生だったんでしょ？
> 1.1.2. 女子:　どんな生徒だった？
> 1.1.3. 黒沢先生:　あはは 
> 1.2.1. 黒沢先生:　それが色々逸話があってねー
> 1.2.2. 「誰かの声」:　ラブレター　ラブレター 
> 1.3.1. ゆかり先生:　ラララ　ラブラブ　ラブレター～～ 
> 1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　...　フ　フツーの生徒だったよ...
> 1.4.2. 女子:　なんかにぎられてるのね... 
> ...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  p015: Strip 1. ヒミツ 
> 1.1.1. 女子:　黒沢先生ってゆかり先生と同級生だったんでしょ？
> 1.1.2. 女子:　どんな生徒だった？
> 1.1.3. 黒沢先生:　あはは 
> 1.2.1. 黒沢先生:　それが色々逸話があってねー
> 1.2.2. 「誰かの声」:　ラブレター　ラブレター 
> 1.3.1. ゆかり先生:　ラララ　ラブラブ　ラブレター～～ 
> 1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　...　フ　フツーの生徒だったよ...
> 1.4.2. 女子:　なんかにぎられてるのね... 
> ...

 Oops thanks. now it kinda makes sense.

----------


## MOG

You're welcome  ::

----------


## laxxy

p015: Strip 1. ヒミツ: Секрет 
1.1.1. 女子:　黒沢先生ってゆかり先生と同級生だったんでしょ？
Вы с Юкари-сенсей были одноклассницами? (вариант: учились вместе?) 
1.1.2. 女子:　どんな生徒だった？
Какими вы были учениками? 
1.1.3. 黒沢先生:　あはは
А-ха-ха 
1.2.1. 黒沢先生:　それが色々逸話があってねー
Много было разных историй...  
1.2.2. 「誰かの声」:　ラブレター　ラブレター
Любовное письмо - любовное письмо 
1.3.1. ゆかり先生:　ラララ　ラブラブ　ラブレター～～
лю-лю-лю любовное-любовное любовное письмо 
1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　...　フ　フツーの生徒だったよ...
Самыми обыкновенными школьницами мы были... 
1.4.2. 女子:　なんかにぎられてるのね... 
Ага, понятно... 
--
 I think にぎられてる　=　握られている

----------


## MOG

> p015: Strip 1. ヒミツ: Секрет 
> 1.1.1. 女子:　黒沢先生ってゆかり先生と同級生だったんでしょ？
> Вы с Юкари-сенсей были одноклассницами? (вариант: учились вместе?) 
> 1.1.2. 女子:　どんな生徒だった？
> Какими вы были учениками?

 Я думаю, это "Какой она (Юкари-сенсей) была учиницей?" 
Также  

> 1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　...　フ　フツーの生徒だったよ...
> Самыми обыкновенными школьницами мы были...

 Самой обікновенной школницей она біла...    

> I think にぎられてる　=　握られている

 Разумеется, это （秘密を）握られている  ::

----------


## ST

хех, я один в один как *Laxxy*-сан перевел...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  p015: Strip 1. ヒミツ: Секрет 
> 1.1.1. 女子:　黒沢先生ってゆかり先生と同級生だったんでしょ？
> Вы с Юкари-сенсей были одноклассницами? (вариант: учились вместе?) 
> 1.1.2. 女子:　どんな生徒だった？
> Какими вы были учениками?   Я думаю, это "Какой она (Юкари-сенсей) была учeницей?"

 Thanks!
Is there any indication that Yukari alone is the subject now, other than the question making more sense of course?    

> 1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　...　フ　フツーの生徒だったよ...
> Самыми обыкновенными школьницами мы были...

 Невже MOGさん вивчає українську мову?!  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  p015: Strip 1. ヒミツ: Секрет 
> 1.1.1. 女子:　黒沢先生ってゆかり先生と同級生だったんでしょ？
> Вы с Юкари-сенсей были одноклассницами? (вариант: учились вместе?) 
> 1.1.2. 女子:　どんな生徒だった？
> Какими вы были учениками?   Я думаю, это "Какой она (Юкари-сенсей) была учeницей?"   Thanks!
> Is there any indication that Yukari alone is the subject now, other than the question making more sense of course?

 I don't know. Maybe I'm wrong. Since the girl starts speaking of the fact that they were classmates, I think she wants to ask about Yukari. And it would be more interesting to hear what the person was like from others than directly from the person. I'm not sure because you translated that way. I've never thought that this question can be understood like that  ::     

> 1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　...　フ　フツーの生徒だったよ...
> Самыми обыкновенными школьницами мы были...

 Невже MOGさん вивчає українську мову?!  :: [/quote:23yyh94m]
Хотів би, но як бачєш, нє вчу.
I mistook the font. Since Russian and Ukrainian keyboards are almost the same, I didn't notice that I changed it into Ukrainian. Maybe I do this sometimes  ::   ::  
I'd like to study Ukrainian if it's so easy that it won't take time. But Russian is already difficult for me. I don't think I can do well with learning Ukrainian  ::

----------


## laxxy

> I don't know. Maybe I'm wrong. Since the girl starts speaking of the fact that they were classmates, I think she wants to ask about Yukari. And it would be more interesting to hear what the person was like from others than directly from the person. I'm not sure because you translated that way. I've never thought that this question can be understood like that

 I am sure you are right, as you are saying, it does make more sense. I was just wondering.   

> 1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　...　フ　フツーの生徒だったよ...
> Самыми обыкновенными школьницами мы были...

 Невже MOGさん вивчає українську мову?!  :: [/quote:2bfi71jy]
Хотів би, но як бачиш, нe вчу.
I mistook the font. Since Russian and Ukrainian keyboards are almost the same, I didn't notice that I changed it into Ukrainian. Maybe I do this sometimes  ::   ::  [/quote:2bfi71jy] 
A lot of people do it sometimes  ::    

> I'd like to study Ukrainian if it's so easy that it won't take time. But Russian is already difficult for me. I don't think I can do well with learning Ukrainian

 [/quote:2bfi71jy] 
I think it's better to stick to one language for the time being, otherwise you'd be just getting confused. Once you are really confident in your Russian, learning Ukrainian, if you decide to try it then, should not be too hard  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.4.1. 黒沢先生:　...　フ　フツーの生徒だったよ...
> Самыми обыкновенными школьницами мы были...

 Невже MOGさん вивчає українську мову?!  :: [/quote:3ntmuf3o]
Хотів би, но як бачиш, нe вчу.
I mistook the font. Since Russian and Ukrainian keyboards are almost the same, I didn't notice that I changed it into Ukrainian. Maybe I do this sometimes  ::   ::  [/quote:3ntmuf3o] 
A lot of people do it sometimes  :: [/quote:3ntmuf3o]
So they have as poor eyesight as I have  ::  
Strange, dictionaries work when I write words with Ukrainian font.

----------


## laxxy

> So they have as poor eyesight as I have  
> Strange, dictionaries work when I write words with Ukrainian font.

 The font is the same, only a few letters differ. So dictionaries will work unless the word has those letters.

----------


## MOG

Ah, so it is. Thanks.

----------


## ST

2.1.1. надпись: ちよちゃんはとっても頭がいいので
10才で高校一年生になりました
У Чиё-тян очень умная голова.
10 лет, перешла на первый год старшей школы (10-ый класс по нашему, вроде). 
2.2.1. надпись:でも...
но... 
2.2.2. 日替りてーしょくください
сегодняшнее спец-блюдо, пожалуйста (хз как это по русски) 
2.3.1. Буфетчица: あらっあんたちっこいねー!
Эй, твой заказ! (っ это она заикается, чтоли?) 
2.3.2. Чиё-тян: あの私は
А..я... 
2.3.3. Буфетчица: だめだめ!
もっとしっかり食べなきやー!
нет нет! столько не съешь!  
2.4.1. Школьница: なに?その量
что? такое количество... 
2.4.2. надпись:よく誤解されます
часто бывают недоразумения

----------


## MOG

> 2.3.1. Буфетчица: あらっあんたちっこいねー!
> Эй, твой заказ! (っ это она заикается, чтоли?)

 あら、　　あんた　　ちっこい　　ねー！
Ой, ты так маленькая! 
note:ちっこい＜ちいさい

----------


## ST

[chikkoi]　小い (adj) very small (slightly pejorative)

----------


## MOG

> [chikkoi]　小い (adj) very small (slightly pejorative)

 We usually write this with hiragana. And not necessarily derogative.

----------


## laxxy

> 2.3.3. Буфетчица: だめだめ!
> もっとしっかり食べなきやー!
> нет нет! столько не съешь!

 Or maybe she is telling her the opposite, that she needs to eat more? 
I am not sure what exactly しっかり　means here... There is only one example on alc.co.jp:  

> *    もっとしっかりリスク管理をするべきだ。
>             You should do better job of managing risks.

 I'd translate it as smth like "Ты должна лучше питаться" (the full version being もっとしっかり食べなければならない)
I think the joke works better this way too  ::  
----------------
 日替り 「ひがわり」: daily special
誤解　「ごかい」: misunderstanding
[chikkoi]　小い (adj) very small (sometimes slightly pejorative)

----------


## laxxy

p016: Strip 1. はくはく
1.1.1. 女子:　ちよちゃんてなんでもできるなぁー　苦手なものないでしょ
1.1.2. ちよ:　そんあ　ありますよ　えーと... 
1.2.1. ちよ:　あ　早口ことばがにがてです! 
1.3.1. ちよ:　バスがすばすはす　
1.3.2. ちよ:　バスがすばくはく
1.3.3. ちよ:　がすばくはくはく
　
1.4.1. ちよ:　えへへ
1.4.2. 女子:　あーーっくそう！　かわいいなぁもう! 
----------
苦手　「にがて」: (adj-na,n) poor(at); weak(in); dislike(of)
早口　「はやぐち」: (n) fast-talking, 早口言葉: скороговорка

----------


## laxxy

p016: Strip 1. はくはく
1.1.1. 女子:　ちよちゃんてなんでもできるなぁー　苦手なものないでしょ
Чиё-чан всё может... Есть ли хоть что-то, чего ты не умеешь?
1.1.2. ちよ:　そんあ　ありますよ　えーと...
Есть конечно, э... 
1.2.1. ちよ:　あ　早口ことばがにがてです!
А, вот: скороговорки! 
1.3.1. ちよ:　バスがすばすはす　
1.3.2. ちよ:　バスがすばくはく
1.3.3. ちよ:　がすばくはくはく
(что-то про бензин и автобусы)
(orig. バスガス爆発, thx MOG)
　
1.4.1. ちよ:　えへへ
э-хе-хе
1.4.2. 女子:　あーーっくそう！　かわいいなぁもう!
Ааа!! %$&! Какая прелесть!
<it makes you so cute...> 
----------
苦手　「にがて」: (adj-na,n) poor(at); weak(in); dislike(of)
早口　「はやぐち」: (n) fast-talking, 早口言葉: скороговорка
白白　「はくはく」: (adj-na) clear
爆発　「ばくはつ」:　explosion

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  2.3.3. Буфетчица: だめだめ!
> もっとしっかり食べなきやー!
> нет нет! столько не съешь!   Or maybe she is telling her the opposite, that she needs to eat more?  
> I'd translate it as smth like "Ты должна лучше питаться" (the full version being もっとしっかり食べなければならない)
> I think the joke works better this way too

 You're right..

----------


## MOG

> 1.3.1. ちよ:　バスがすばすはす　
> 1.3.2. ちよ:　バスがすばくはく
> 1.3.3. ちよ:　がすばくはくはく
> (что-то про бензин и автобусы)

 The original one is 「バス、ガス爆発」  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  1.3.1. ちよ:　バスがすばすはす　
> 1.3.2. ちよ:　バスがすばくはく
> 1.3.3. ちよ:　がすばくはくはく
> (что-то про бензин и автобусы)
> 　   The original one is 「バス、ガス爆発」

 Thanks!  ::

----------


## laxxy

p016.Strip02:　こわいよぅ 
2.1.1. 先生:　宿題やってきてない奴前に出てこーい！ 
2.2.a. SFX: ばこっ　ばこっ 
2.3.1. あ　あのうっかり　忘れてて... 
2.4.a. SFX: ぽこ...　ビクッ
2.4.1. 生徒: 「...ロリコンだ...」　「...ロリコンだ...」

----------


## ST

смысл ясен вроде, но все равно как то не понятно. 
учитель: встаньте те кто не принес домашнее задание! 
шлеп-шлеп! 
аа...а я тоже забыла 
шлеп-шлеп! 
мысли: лоликон, лоликон...  
宿題-дом.задание. 
やって
きてない (негативная-форма 来る?)
奴-он
前に出て-выйди вперед(?)
こーい-???

----------


## laxxy

> смысл ясен вроде, но все равно как то не понятно. 
> учитель: встаньте те кто не принес домашнее задание! 
> шлеп-шлеп! 
> аа...а я тоже забыла 
> шлеп-шлеп! 
> мысли: лоликон, лоликон...

 I think they mean that he got red in the face and touched her kinda lightly. But I agree, there were funnier jokes, or maybe I'm missing smth.   

> 宿題-дом.задание. 
> やって
> きてない (негативная-форма 来る?)
> 奴-он
> 前に出て-выйди вперед(?)
> こーい-???

 it's 前に出て来い
and I guess やって来てない means "not having done their homework", from やる perhaps, please correct me if I'm wrong. 
--
うっかり　-- carelessly, thoughtlessly, inadvertently

----------


## MOG

You got it right, laxxy.   

> 2.3.1. あ　あのうっかり　忘れてて... 2.3.2.先生：う

   ::

----------


## laxxy

p17.Strip 1: なでなで (no idea what it means) 
1.4.a. SFX: ガブ (ЦАП!!) 
p17.Strip 2: いたい (no surprise here) 
2.2.1. ちよ:　あ　その手どーしたんですか？
2.3.1. 榊:　...　...機嫌...　悪かったかな...
2.4.1. ちよ:　...けんかしたのかな... 
--------
words:
機嫌 「きげん」: humor, temper, mood
けんか　「喧嘩」: quarrel, fight
-------- 
It looks to me like Chiyo would normally think that both ...機嫌...　and 悪かった refer to Sakaki, and she would interpret it as smth like "I was in a bad mood, it wasn't right of me" or smth like that.

----------


## ST

Чио-тян: Что с твоей рукой?
Сакаки-сан: ... (молчит). Про себя думает: (может {у него}было плохое настроение?)
Чио-тян: (думает): Наверно у нее плохое настроение... 
-------------------
機嫌 (киген)-самочувствие, настроение, состояние духа 
Кстати интересно...может Чио-тян тезка Чио-Чио-сан, из известной оперы?  ::

----------


## ST

это ничего что я твои канджи перевожу, *laxxy*-сан? Я хотел сам их распознать но пока доехал до дома ты их уже запостил...

----------


## laxxy

> это ничего что я твои канджи перевожу, *laxxy*-сан? Я хотел сам их распознать но пока доехал до дома ты их уже запостил...

 Э? Переводи, конечно. 
Мне часто лень переводить, если кажется что все понятно.

----------


## laxxy

> Чио-тян: Что с твоей рукой?
> Сакаки-сан: ... (молчит). Про себя думает: (может {у него}было плохое настроение?)
> Чио-тян: (думает): Наверно у нее плохое настроение... 
> -------------------
> 機嫌 (киген)-самочувствие, настроение, состояние духа 
> Кстати интересно...может Чио-тян тезка Чио-Чио-сан, из известной оперы?

 I think that one is 蝶蝶, Чё-Чё.

----------


## MOG

> p17.Strip 1: なでなで (no idea what it means)

 なでなで(noun: touch)＜撫でる

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  Чио-тян: Что с твоей рукой?
> Сакаки-сан: ... (молчит). Про себя думает: (может {у него}было плохое настроение?)
> Чио-тян: (думает): Наверно у нее плохое настроение... 
> -------------------
> 機嫌 (киген)-самочувствие, настроение, состояние духа 
> Кстати интересно...может Чио-тян тезка Чио-Чио-сан, из известной оперы?    I think that one is 蝶蝶, Чё-Чё.

 Or 蝶々  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Чио-тян: Что с твоей рукой?
> Сакаки-сан: ... (молчит). Про себя думает: (может {у него}было плохое настроение?)
> Чио-тян: (думает): Наверно у нее плохое настроение...

 2.4.1. ちよ:　...けんかしたのかな... 
По-моему, она думает "...Наверное, она с кем-то подралась".
Непонятно, что на самом деле кто-то говорит, а что они просто думают, по-моему вариант где Сакаки говорит свою фразу прикольнее  ::  Особенно учитывая, как у нее рука перевязана  ::

----------


## MOG

Думаю, если кто-то говорит про себя, то появлаются маленькие пузыри около того, кто говорит, как в следующей странице. Поэтому Сакаки-сан и Чие-чан обо действительно говорят голосами.

----------


## ST

хм, да, видимо так. что то я сглючил.

----------


## laxxy

p018.Strip 01: なんで？
1.1.a. 猫:　なーー 
1.2.1. 榊:　「...今朝のねこさん...」
1.2.a. 榊:　かわいい...
1.2.b. 猫:　なーー　なーー
1.2.2. 榊:　「...今度は機嫌いいみたい...」 
1.3.a. 猫:　にゃーー 
1.4.a. SFX: がぶ 
I think it's quite clear  ::

----------


## laxxy

I think this one is more difficult.  
p018.Strip02: 夢をあきらめない 
2.1.1.　智:　学級崩壊っていいよね　小学生ではやってんでしょ？
2.1.2. 女子:　はやってるわけじゃ... 
2.3.1. 智:　くけーー!! 
2.4.1. 智:　とか授業中に奇声を　発するなんで夢も実現できるのよ！
2.4.2. 女子:　そんな夢すててしまえ

----------


## ST

p018.Strip 01: なんで? 
какого...? 
1.1.a. 猫:　なーー 
кошка: мяуу 
1.2.1. 榊:　「...今朝のねこさん...」
Сакаки: это та же кошка что и утром...  
1.2.a. 榊:　かわいい...
Сакаки: хорошенькая... 
1.2.b. 猫:　なーー　なーー 
кошка: мяяу....мяяяу... 
1.2.2. 榊:　「...今度は機嫌いいみたい...」 
Сакаки:Похоже в этот раз у нее хорошее настроение...  
1.3.a. 猫:　にゃーー 
кошка: мяяу! 
1.4.a. SFX: がぶ
 SFX: хрусть!

----------


## laxxy

p018.Strip02: 夢をあきらめない
Не забудем наши мечты  
2.1.1.　智:　学級崩壊っていいよね　小学生ではやってんでしょ？
not sure... smth referring to Chiyo being too impatient (逸る?) and skipping grades (????学級崩壊????) ?
2.1.2. 女子:　はやってるわけじゃ...
(yeah it means she's impatient... ) 
2.3.1. 智:　くけーー!! 
2.4.1. 智:　とか授業中に奇声を　発するなんて夢も実現できるのよ！
У меня, кроме всего прочего, была мечта заорать на уроке дурным голосом. И вот наконец она сбылась.
(I don't understand how なんて works here).
2.4.2. 女子:　そんな夢すててしまえ
Нафиг такие мечты...

----------


## ST

в топку, ну  :: 
Я кстати перевел название как "не теряй мечту". Можно так? 
あきらめる
1. примириться с чем-л.; покориться; подчиниться
2. махнуть рукой; отказаться от мысли; бросить, оставить надежду; перестать думать 
Где кстати можно почитать про такие "неформальные" слова, типа いいよね, やってんでしょ и тп?

----------


## laxxy

> в топку, ну 
> Я кстати перевел название как "не теряй мечту". Можно так?

 I think it sounds quite good.   

> あきらめる
> 1. примириться с чем-л.; покориться; подчиниться
> 2. махнуть рукой; отказаться от мысли; бросить, оставить надежду; перестать думать 
> Где кстати можно почитать про такие "неформальные" слова, типа いいよね, やってんでしょ и тп?

 Про последнее -- я сам не уверен, что там Томо сказала... やる по-моему уже достаточно часто даже в наших 2х комиксах встречалось.
いいよね -- ну いい понятно, а частицы типа よ и ね много где описаны. Вот у Tae Kim хотя бы: http://www.guidetojapanese.org/adgobi.html
Из того, чем я пользуюсь, в Ламмерсе очень неплохо все это описано с примерами. Наверное, и в др. источниках есть. Посмотри также yookoso grammar guide, в посте со ссылками у меня был туда линк.
Что бы мне однозначно не помешало, так это справочник по всяким суффиксам и сокращенным формам.

----------


## MOG

2.1.1.　智:　学級崩壊っていいよね　小学生ではやってんでしょ？ 
Class disruption is cool, don't you think so? It's popular among elementary school children, right?
2.1.2. 女子:　はやってるわけじゃ... 
Not that it's popular...
2.3.1. 智:　くけーー!! 
2.4.1. 智:　とか授業中に奇声を　発するなんて夢も実現できるのよ！ 
You can make your dream come to life and give a strange sound in class!
2.4.2. 女子:　そんな夢すててしまえ
Bury your stupid dream 
-------
はやる（流行る） - being popular  ::

----------


## ST

what is it-"Class disruption" ? Physical destrution, i.e. wreck? Or this is somekind of special school term?   ::

----------


## laxxy

Thanks!!   

> 2.1.1.　智:　学級崩壊っていいよね　小学生ではやってんでしょ？ 
> Class disruption is cool, don't you think so? It's popular among elementary school children, right?

 Got it... 
I also found this word on alc.co.jp (it seems really necessary to use both this and edict) --  

> *    学級崩壊
>             breakdown in classroom discipline // breakdown in the classroom // chaos in the classroom // class disruption // classroom breakdown [chaos, collapse, disintegration] // classroom disruption and chaos [lack of order] // classroom dysfunction // collapse of classroom order // collapsed classrooms // disorder in the classroom // malfunctioning classroom // out-of-whack classroom 
>     * 学級崩壊と向き合う
>             face classroom chaos 
>     * 学級崩壊に対処する
>             cope with classroom chaos // cope with the threat of classroom breakdown 
>     * 学級崩壊の可能性を最小限に抑える
>             minimize the potential for class disruption

  

> 2.1.2. 女子:　はやってるわけじゃ... 
> Not that it's popular...
> 2.3.1. 智:　くけーー!! 
> 2.4.1. 智:　とか授業中に奇声を　発するなんて夢も実現できるのよ！ 
> You can make your dream come to life and give a strange sound in class!
> 2.4.2. 女子:　そんな夢すててしまえ
> Bury your stupid dream 
> -------
> はやる（流行る） - being popular

 Thanks for the correction.   

> *なんて* gives emphasis to the noun or verb, etc. preceding it, with either negative or positive implication "such thing as"

 (from Kaiser, actually I start liking this book, as it also gives quite a few examples. I'll add it to our list, especially since one can find it on irc and perhaps elsewhere)

----------


## laxxy

> what is it-"Class disruption" ? Physical destrution, i.e. wreck? Or this is somekind of special school term?

 See the frame above  ::

----------


## MOG

学級崩壊 is the problem mostly observed in elementary schools today in Japan(I believe this is not only the problem here). The pupils are distracted and talk in class, play up and mess it up so the teachers can't give class.
I thought "class dieruption" would convey the idea.

----------


## ST

I got the idea..

----------


## laxxy

p019.Strip 01: 余剰元気
1.1.1. 女子:　あんたさぁ　元気あまってんなら何か　クラブでも入ったら？
1.1.а. でも元気だけで　運動神経いいわけじゃないよね　(I think I got it right, but that's one hell of a simplified way of writing 運)
1.1.2.　智:　そっかー私にぴったりなのって... 
1.2.1. 智:　そーだ！　応援団！ 
1.4.1. 智:　やだなーー！　冗談なんだからつっこんでよ
1.4.2. 女子: あ　冗談なの？　ぴったりと思ったけど 
----
Some words:
余剰	【よじょう】	(n) redundant, surplus, residue, balance, (P)
運動神経	【うんどうしんけい】	(n) motor nerves, reflexes　
応援団	【おうえんだん】	(n) cheering party
冗談	【じょうだん】	(n) jest, joke, (P)(n) jest, joke, (P)

----------


## ST

p019.Strip 01: 余剰元気 
1.1.1. 女子:　あんたさぁ　元気あまってんなら何か　クラブでも入ったら? 
девочка: у тебя сейчас слишком много энергии, в клуб вступить не хочешь? 
1.1.а. でも元気だけで　運動神経いいわけじゃないよね
надписи: но иметь одни лишь рефлексы не достаточно для здоровья 
1.1.2.　智:　そっかー私にぴったりなのって... 
Чи: вот как. у меня точно (не понял тут) 
1.2.1. 智:　そーだ!　応援団! 
Чи: точно! Вечеринка! 
1.4.1. 智:　やだなーー!　冗談なんだからつっこんでよ 
Чи: Да ну! Шутишь чтоли? 
1.4.2. 女子: あ　冗談なの?　ぴったりと思ったけど
девочка: а, шутка? так я и думала

----------


## laxxy

> p019.Strip 01: 余剰元気 
> 1.1.1. 女子:　あんたさぁ　元気あまってんなら何か　クラブでも入ったら? 
> девочка: у тебя сейчас слишком много энергии, в клуб вступить не хочешь? 
> 1.1.а. でも元気だけで　運動神経いいわけじゃないよね
> надписи: но иметь одни лишь рефлексы не достаточно для здоровья 
> 1.1.2.　智:　そっかー私にぴったりなのって... 
> Чи: вот как. у меня точно (не понял тут) 
> 1.2.1. 智:　そーだ!　応援団! 
> Чи: точно! Вечеринка! 
> ...

 Her name is とも  ::  
I think 応援団 is more like a "cheerleading squad", I'm not sure how familiar is that concept in Russia though  ::  
My version goes approx. like this -- 
- you are so energetic, would you like to join some club?
- (being energetic does not mean one has good reflexes) (see our first strip for わけ) 
1.1.2.　智:　そっかー私にぴったりなのって... 
-  True... that's exactly for me!
1.2.1. 智:　そーだ!　応援団! 
- Right! I should join the cheerleading squad! 
1.4.1. 智:　やだなーー!　冗談なんだからつっこんでよ 
No, no! that was a joke! (I didn't quite understand how this phrase was constructed though. Is that 突っ込む?) 
1.4.2. 女子: あ　冗談なの?　ぴったりと思ったけど
девочка: а, шутка? так я и думала 
I didn't quite get the joke though.

----------


## ST

я не совсем понял, как переводить わけじゃ и わけじゃない   

> 2.1.2. 女子:　はやってるわけじゃ... 
> Not that it's popular...

 Уже раза 3 попадалось оно... 
и http://alc.co.jp что то не работает у меня. Ссылка правильная? 
Хех, какую то супер-умную книжку по частицам скачал. Сижу, читаю...   

> Что касается модальных частиц, то в их составе выделяются несколько подгрупп:
> (1) 	вопросительные ( КА, 　КАСИРА, 　ЯРА ) 
> (2) 	императивные ( КОТО, 　НА(имп.), 　НА(пр.) 
> (3) 	смягчающие категоричность высказывания ( ВА(жен.), ГА,　КАМО, КЭДО, Э )
> (4) 	усиливающие категоричность высказывания ( ВА(муж.), ДЗО, ДЗЭ, Ё, И, МОНОКА, НО, СА, ТОМО, Я )
> (5) 	контактоустанавливающие ( ККЭ, НА(эм.), НЭ )
> (6) 	цитационные ( ДАТТЭ, ТО, ТТЭ )

  

> БАКА=ДА=НА, НАНИ ИТТЭРУ=НО=Ё. НИНГЭН=НО КИРИХАНАСИ=ГА ДЭКИРУ=КА=Ё (КР, 311). Болван, что (ты) мелешь?! Как же можно человека разрезать?

----------


## laxxy

> я не совсем понял, как переводить わけじゃ и わけじゃない     
> 			
> 				2.1.2. 女子:　はやってるわけじゃ... 
> Not that it's popular...
> 			
> 		  Уже раза 3 попадалось оно...

 В самом начале этого треда мы это довольно долго обсуждали. В Кайзере это тоже довольно подробно описано в нескольких вариантах (можно скачать с ирц).
Хотя сказать, что я все как следует понял, я пока не скажу  ::    

> и http://alc.co.jp что то не работает у меня. Ссылка правильная?

 http://www.alc.co.jp/ у меня открылся.   

> Хех, какую то супер-умную книжку по частицам скачал. Сижу, читаю...

 Как называется? И откуда качал?
Кстати, я не помню, давал ли я когда этот линк: http://artefact.lib.ru/languages/japanese/
материалы на русском языке оттуда мне, правда, категорически не понравились, но есть Heisig и Minna no Nihongo, который многие хвалят, хотя я ни разу не смотрел  :: 
(еще вот есть какой-то его перевод, ссылка не моя: http://rapidshare.de/files/6603863/japan_pdf.rar.html )

----------


## ST

называется "Заключительные модально-экспрессивные частицы в японской речи", качал с суси.ру  http://www.susi.ru/prasol/ 
Ага, с www открылась. не догадался подставить префикс...

----------


## laxxy

> называется "Заключительные модально-экспрессивные частицы в японской речи", качал с суси.ру  http://www.susi.ru/prasol/

 thanks.
One of the reasons why I don't like Russian books is that they tend to make things look more difficult than they are with their language and approach  :: 
I'll check this link though.

----------


## ST

ага, есть такое. расскажешь свои впечатления о сабже потом? мне не очень понравилось...примеров мало, написано сложно...но может это просто мой скромный ум не в состоянии постичь все величие этой книги... 
OFFTOPIC:
лоол, такое чувство что инопланетяне у Стругацких по японски разговаривают:   

> Голос Вадима непонятно вещал: "Блистающий...  великий  и  могучий  утес...идай-хикари...   тика-удо...",   и  визгливый  голос  пленника   повторял: "Тико-о...  удо-о..." 
> - Предупреждаю, - заявил Вадим, - абстрактных вопросов  ему  задавать не надо. Дубина редкостная. Образование - два класса. - Он встал и  роздал Антону  и  Саулу  по  паре  мнемокристаллов.  -  Мыслит  он  исключительно конкретно. - Он повернулся к пленнику: - Ринга хоси-му?
> "Хочешь варенья?" - понял Антон.
> "Язык" заискивающе улыбнулся и опять сложил руки перед грудью.

 ラクシさん、ストロガツキを読みましたか?

----------


## laxxy

> ага, есть такое. расскажешь свои впечатления о сабже потом? мне не очень понравилось...примеров мало, написано сложно...но может это просто мой скромный ум не в состоянии постичь все величие этой книги... 
> OFFTOPIC:
> лоол, такое чувство что инопланетяне у Стругацких по японски разговаривают:     
> 			
> 				Голос Вадима непонятно вещал: "Блистающий...  великий  и  могучий  утес...идай-хикари...   тика-удо...",   и  визгливый  голос  пленника   повторял: "Тико-о...  удо-о..." 
> - Предупреждаю, - заявил Вадим, - абстрактных вопросов  ему  задавать не надо. Дубина редкостная. Образование - два класса. - Он встал и  роздал Антону  и  Саулу  по  паре  мнемокристаллов.  -  Мыслит  он  исключительно конкретно. - Он повернулся к пленнику: - Ринга хоси-му?
> "Хочешь варенья?" - понял Антон.
> "Язык" заискивающе улыбнулся и опять сложил руки перед грудью.
> 			
> 		  ラクシさん、ストロガツキを読みましたか?

 ええ、ちょっと読みました。でも、昔の事です。　あまり良く覚えません。
STさんは、どんな本が好きですか?

----------


## ST

всмысле какие названия, авторы или жанры?   ::

----------


## laxxy

> всмысле какие названия, авторы или жанры?

 タイトルとか作家とか主題とかの事は面白いです。　いい本の主題は色々だと思いませんか。
でも、そんな主題にとって、別なスレッドをしなければならないと思います。

----------


## MOG

> 1.1.2.　智:　そっかー私にぴったりなのって... 
> -  True... that's exactly for me!
> 1.2.1. 智:　そーだ!　応援団! 
> - Right! I should join the cheerleading squad!

 True... What exactly for me is... 
Yeh! The cheerleading squad! 
imo.   

> 1.4.1. 智:　やだなーー!　冗談なんだからつっこんでよ 
> No, no! that was a joke! (I didn't quite understand how this phrase was constructed though. Is that 突っ込む?)

 つっこむ is 突っ込む
I'm not sure how to translate it but alc.co jp gives  

> •	つっこみを入れる〔ぼけ役に〕 
> 【他動】feed

 ついでに「ボケ」  

> ぼけ役 
> stooge 
> ぼけ役〔漫才演劇ショーなどの〕 
> fall guy〈主に米俗〉 // second banana〈主に米俗〉 
> ぼけ役をする 
> 【自動】stooge 
> 私の役割はあの人気者のコメディアンのぼけ役をすることでした 
> My role was to stooge for the popular comedian. 
> （人）のぼけ役をする 
> ...

  

> 1.4.2. 女子: あ　冗談なの?　ぴったりと思ったけど
> девочка: а, шутка? так я и думала

 I think it's suit for you..  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  
> ラクシさん、ストロガツキを読みましたか?   ええ、ちょっと読みました。でも、昔の事です。　あまり良く覚えていません。
> STさんは、どんな本が好きですか?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  всмысле какие названия, авторы или жанры?     タイトルとか作家とか主題とかの話は面白いです。　いい本の主題はさまざまだと思いませんか。
> でも、そういう主題には  、別なスレッドを作らなければならない/立てなければならないor 作ったほうが/立てたほうが良いと思います。

----------


## laxxy

Thanks!  

> 1.4.1. 智:　やだなーー!　冗談なんだからつっこんでよ 
> No, no! that was a joke! (I didn't quite understand how this phrase was constructed though. Is that 突っ込む?)
> 			
> 		  つっこむ is 突っ込む
> I'm not sure how to translate it but alc.co jp gives [...]

 So it's like 冗談　なんだ　から　つっこんで　よ 
I am sure I've asked about this more than once and got answers  ::   ::   ::   but I am still confused as to what なんだ means here.... Could it be replaced by just だ? 
I think I got it about つっこんで, it would be smth like "I fooled you, it was a joke" then I guess.

----------


## laxxy

Thanks a lot!  

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  всмысле какие названия, авторы или жанры?     タイトルとか作家とか主題とかの話は面白いです。　いい本の主題はさまざまだと思いませんか。
> でも、そういう主題には  、別なスレッドを作らなければならない/立てなければならないor 作ったほうが/立てたほうが良いと思います。

 Could you explain what is the difference between 色々 and 様々?   ::

----------


## laxxy

p19.Strip02: うさぎくらぶ 
1.1.1. ちよ:　あたしもなにか　くらぶはいろーかなぁ
1.2.1. 少女:　ちよちゃんはどんなクラブに入りたいの？
1.2.2. ちよ:　えーと　えーと
1.3.1. ちよ:　しいく部！　いろんな動物のお世話するの！
1.3.2. 榊: ！
1.4.1. ちよ:　残念ーー飼育部はないのよ
1.4.2. ちよ:　そっかあ 
---
飼育	【しいく】	(n,vs) breeding, raising, rearing, (P)
世話	【せわ】	(n,vs) looking after, help, aid, assistance, (P)  
PS. Poor 榊.

----------


## ST

> タイトルとか作家とか主題とかの事は面白いです。　いい本の主題は色々だと思いませんか。 でも、そんな主題にとって、別なスレッドをしなければならないと思います。

 Um, I don`t have enought vocabulary to answer properly...　  ::  
私はSCI-FI本を好きです。作家はハインラインさんとアジモフさんとブレドベリーさん・・・　ロシアの作家はルキャ  ネンコさん・・・ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Stars_Are_Cold_Toys

----------


## ST



----------


## MOG

> Thanks!       Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				1.4.1. 智:　やだなーー!　冗談なんだからつっこんでよ 
> No, no! that was a joke! (I didn't quite understand how this phrase was constructed though. Is that 突っ込む?)
> 			
> 		  つっこむ is 突っ込む
> I'm not sure how to translate it but alc.co jp gives [...]   So it's like 冗談　なんだ　から　つっこんで　よ 
> I am sure I've asked about this more than once and got answers     but I am still confused as to what なんだ means here.... Could it be replaced by just だ? 
> I think I got it about つっこんで, it would be smth like "I fooled you, it was a joke" then I guess.

 I'm sure the answer is "No". But it's a bit hard to explain...
First, I think it's more like 冗談なの　だから　つっこんで　よ
Let's divide the sentence in two so that it'll sound more clear..
(今のは)冗談なの。だからつっこんでよ。
So literally it's like "It was a joke. I expected you to feed."
It might be a kind of emphasis. But I'm not sure. Hmm, it might help you to understand, to replace なんだ by だ is like omitting なの from the first sentence. 冗談 alone doesn't make a sentence here. There IS cases when you can say just 冗談 and make full sense but it should be considered not completed sentence. Urr, apparently it's not a good explanation..
Omitting なの sounds as if the fact that it was a joke was shared understanding. But actually it was only Tomo that was thinking it as a joke. 
If you speak it in other words like:
冗談のつもりで言ったんだからつっこんでほしかった。
冗談だったんだから突っ込んでほしかった。
there still is なの（言った_ん_/冗談だった_ん_）
ahh, I don't know how to explain this!! PLEASE READ MORE EXAMPLES AND FEEL IT, GET USED TO IT!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MOG

> Thanks a lot!       Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  всмысле какие названия, авторы или жанры?     タイトルとか作家とか主題とかの話は面白いです。　いい本の主題はさまざまだと思いませんか。
> でも、そういう主題には  、別なスレッドを作らなければならない/立てなければならないor 作ったほうが/立てたほうが良いと思います。      Could you explain what is the difference between 色々 and 様々?

 You always give very good questions.
主題は様々だ is correct. "The subjects vary."
主題は色々ある is ok, too. "There are various subjects."
However, 主題は色々だ sounds a bit weird too me. I'm not sure why. Sorry, it's a bit too hard for me to explain.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MOG

> タイトルとか作家とか主題とかの事は面白いです。　いい本の主題は色々だと思いませんか。 でも、そんな主題にとって、別なスレッドをしなければならないと思います。
> 			
> 		  Um, I don`t have enought vocabulary to answer properly...　  
> 私はSF小説が好きです。作家はハインライン_usually we don't use さん for famous person if we don't show somewhat special respect for that person.とアジモフ_とブレドベリー_・・・　ロシアの作家はルキャネンコ_・・・ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Stars_Are_Cold_Toys

----------


## MOG



----------


## laxxy



----------


## laxxy

> Yandex gives cattle-breeding, stock-raising for the word животноводческий. But rabits are not cattle nor stock. It's more of pets. Is it ok to use the word for them? Or it might be the case I don't get English correctly

 Actually, to me personally rabbits are livestock (my grandparents used to breed them even), but you are right -- "животноводческий" makes one think of farm animals, rather than pets. 
Smth like "Клуб любителей животных" (animal enthusiast club) could work.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Thanks!       Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				1.4.1. 智:　やだなーー!　冗談なんだからつっこんでよ 
> No, no! that was a joke! (I didn't quite understand how this phrase was constructed though. Is that 突っ込む?)
> 			
> 		  つっこむ is 突っ込む
> I'm not sure how to translate it but alc.co jp gives [...]   So it's like 冗談　なんだ　から　つっこんで　よ 
> I am sure I've asked about this more than once and got answers     but I am still confused as to what なんだ means here.... Could it be replaced by just だ? 
> I think I got it about つっこんで, it would be smth like "I fooled you, it was a joke" then I guess.   I'm sure the answer is "No". But it's a bit hard to explain...
> First, I think it's more like 冗談なの　だから　つっこんで　よ

 Thanks so much, I am working on getting it  :: 
Could this be rephrased as 冗談なんで　突っ込んでよ?
I've looked for some examples, a lot of them have to do with なの adding an explanatory note, but doesn't から already add that meaning quite forcefully>?

----------


## MOG

> Could this be rephrased as 冗談なんで　突っ込んでよ?
> I've looked for some examples, a lot of them have to do with なの adding an explanatory note, but doesn't から already add that meaning quite forcefully>?

 No.
I think なんで is used more or less in a formal situation.
冗談なんで and 冗談だから do convey the idea enough to understand but they do not sound natural here. 
冗談　なの　だ　から
I'm not sure why but it should keep this construction. Neither なの nor から can be omitted from this sentence. That’s all I can say for now. Sorry.  ::

----------


## laxxy

Thanks for the explanations, MOGさん！ 
BTW, here's a neat tool I came across: http://language.tiu.ac.jp/tools_e.html
just paste the text into the window, and press JP->EN or JP->JP: http://language.tiu.ac.jp/result/jtool/7832E4AC.html 
It uses a better dictionary than Rikaichan's edict btw, which does not recognize とんと for example. 
I'll add it to the links list.

----------


## MOG

Cool, but not perfect. It doesn't answer to your question. http://language.tiu.ac.jp/result/jtool/A9A9E7F5.html 
By the way, alc.co.jp works well and has とんと for its vocab. That's not bad, too, imo.

----------


## laxxy

> Cool, but not perfect. It doesn't answer to your question. http://language.tiu.ac.jp/result/jtool/A9A9E7F5.html 
> By the way, alc.co.jp works well and has とんと for its vocab. That's not bad, too, imo.

 Yeah, apparently schoolgirl language is harder for a machine to understand than a century old prose  :: 
but you are right of course, I just thought it was an interesting tool.

----------


## laxxy

020.Strip01:　爆走100m 
1.1.1. 智:　体育で榊さんに挑戦！
1.1.2. 女子#1:　榊さん運動できるよー 
1.2.1. 智:　百メートル走で勝負よ！　榊さん
1.2.2. 榊:　...... 
1.3.1. 智:　おーし！
1.3.2. 榊:　「...なんで...？」
1.3.a. 女子#2:　さかきさーん　がんばってぇーー 
1.4.1. 智:　あ　榊さん私より8cm胸でかいから8cm下がってよね
1.4.a. 女子#2:　なんだそれーー、汚いぞ　ともーー!!
1.4.b. 女子#1:　8センチか...     ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
挑戦	【ちょうせん】	(n) challenge, defiance, (P)　
勝負	【しょうぶ】	(n,vs) victory or defeat, match, contest, game, bout, (P)
爆走	【ばくそう】	(n,vs) roaring sound
でかい:　huge

----------


## laxxy

020.Strip01:　爆走100m
Забег на 100м (can't think of a good word for 爆走) 
1.1.1. 智:　体育で榊さんに挑戦！
Я вызываю Сакаки-сан на физкультурный поединок!
1.1.2. 女子#1:　榊さん運動できるよー
Сакаки-сан в спорте сильна... 
1.2.1. 智:　百メートル走で勝負よ！　榊さん
Побежим на 100 метров, кто быстрее! Сакаки-сан... (победа или смерть :: ) 
1.2.2. 榊:　...... 
1.3.1. 智:　おーし！
На старт!
1.3.2. 榊:　「...なんで...？」
Что это с ней?
1.3.a. 女子#2:　さかきさーん　がんばってぇーー
Удачи, Сакаки-сааан!! 
1.4.1. 智:　あ　榊さん私より8cm胸でかいから8cm下がってよね
А! Сакаки, у тебя грудь на 8 см больше, чем у меня, поэтому отойди на 8 см!
1.4.a. 女子#2:　なんだそれーー、汚いぞ　ともーー!!
Что же это такое, это же нечестно, Томо!!
1.4.b. 女子#1:　8センチか...
Надо же, 8 сантиметров...

----------


## MOG

> 1.4.1. 智:　あ　榊さん私より8cm胸でかいから8cm下がってよね
> А! У Сакаки грудь на 8 см больше, чем у меня, поэтому она должна отойти на 8 см!
> 1.4.a. 女子#2:　なんだそれーー、汚いぞ　ともーー!!
> Что же это такое, это же нечестно, Томо!!
> 1.4.b. 女子#1:　8センチか...
> Надо же, 8 сантиметров...

 Что тут значит фраза "Надо же"?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  1.4.1. 智:　あ　榊さん私より8cm胸でかいから8cm下がってよね
> А! У Сакаки грудь на 8 см больше, чем у меня, поэтому она должна отойти на 8 см!
> 1.4.a. 女子#2:　なんだそれーー、汚いぞ　ともーー!!
> Что же это такое, это же нечестно, Томо!!
> 1.4.b. 女子#1:　8センチか...
> Надо же, 8 сантиметров...   Что тут значит фраза "Надо же"?

 It indicates a mild surprise, it sounds a bit sarcastically.

----------


## MOG

Got it, thanks.

----------


## laxxy

BTW, is <noun>+でかい a common construction?

----------


## MOG

This is not <noun>+でかい construction. But yes, が is often elided in conversation.

----------


## laxxy

> This is not <noun>+でかい construction. But yes, が is often elided in conversation.

 Thanks, got it. 
Strip 2:いい勝負だったわ
2.1.1.　智:　ちよちゃんに勉強で挑戦よ！
2.1.2.　女子:　無理だと思うな 
2.2.1.　ゆかり:　では　ここ　ちよちゃんわかるかな
2.2.2.　ちよ:　えーと...　わかりません
2.2.3.　ゆかり:　あらそう？　それじゃあ
2.2.4.　「智」:　はーいっ 
2.3.1.　ゆかり:　はい滝野さん
2.3.2.　智:　私もわかりません 
2.4.1.　智:　ちよちゃん　引き分けー！　イエーーー!! 
---------
無理	【むり】	(adj-na,n,vs) unreasonable, impossible, overdoing, (P)
争う	【あらそう】	(v5u) to dispute, to argue, to be at variance, to compete, (P)
引き分け	【ひきわけ】	(n) ничья

----------


## laxxy

> This is not <noun>+でかい construction. But yes, が is often elided in conversation.

 Thanks, got it. 
Strip 2:いい勝負だったわ
Хорошее соревнование
2.1.1.　智:　ちよちゃんに勉強で挑戦よ！
Я вызываю Чиё на учебный поединок!
2.1.2.　女子:　無理だと思うな
По-моему, без шансов. 
2.2.1.　ゆかり:　では　ここ　ちよさんわかるかな
Тогда, может Чиё-чан это поняла?
2.2.2.　ちよ:　えーと...　わかりません
Эээ... Нет, непонятно.
2.2.3.　ゆかり:　あらそう？　それじゃあ (not sure if that was 争う)
Нет? Ну тогда...
2.2.4.　「智」:　はーいっ
Я! 
2.3.1.　ゆかり:　はい滝野さん
Да, Такино-сан
2.3.2.　智:　私もわかりません
Мне тоже непонятно! 
2.4.1.　智:　ちよちゃん　引き分けー！　イエーーー!!
Чиё-чан, ничья! (..???..) !

----------


## laxxy

Pat 3!!! 
p023.s01: ゆかりせんせいは自転車通勤 
1.1.1.　男子:　やべぇー遅刻しちゃまう...　あ 
1.2.1.　男子:　なにしてんですか？ゆかり先生
1.2.2.　ゆかり:　あ！　自転車のチェーンがはずれちゃったのよ！　あー遅刻しちゃう!! 
1.3.1.　男子:　しかたねーなぁーちょっと待って下さい直してあげますから
1.3.2.　男子:　でもラッキー先生と一緒なら遅刻も大目にみて... 
1.4.1.　男子:　おおーー！俺の自転車!! 
----
通勤	【つうきん】	(n,vs) commuting to work, (P)
遅刻	【ちこく】	(n,vs) lateness, late coming, (P)
外す	【はずす】	(v5s) (1) to unfasten, (2) to remove, (3) to bump off (sl), (P) ---->
外れる	【はずれる】	(v1,vi) to be disconnected, to get out of place, to be off

----------


## ST

p023.s01: ゆかりせんせいは自転車通勤
велосипедная поездка на работу учителя Юкари 
1.1.1.　男子:　やべぇー遅刻しちゃまう...　あ 
мальчик: черт, опаздываю... Аааа!  (кстати в слове 男子- の не надо?) 
1.2.1.　男子:　なにしてんですか?ゆかり先生 
мальчик: вы что делаете, учитель Юкари? 
1.2.2.　ゆかり:　あ!　自転車のチェーンがはずれちゃったのよ!　あー遅刻しちゃう!! 
Юкари: А! велосипедная цепь слетела блин! Ааа! опаздываю! 
1.3.1.　男子:　しかたねーなぁーちょっと待って下さい直してあげますから 
мальчик: давайте я помогу. подождите немного, пожалуйста. Я вам починю. 
1.3.2.　男子:　でもラッキー先生と一緒なら遅刻も大目にみて... 
мальчик: все же повезло, что мы с учителем опоздаем вместе  (大目に="довольно большой", но хз при чем тут это). 
1.4.1.　男子:　おおーー!俺の自転車!! 
мальчик: эй, эй! мой велик!!

----------


## laxxy

> 1.1.1.　男子:　やべぇー遅刻しちゃまう...　あ 
> мальчик: черт, опаздываю... Аааа!  (кстати в слове 男子- の не надо?)

 That would be a different word, 男子 is read だんし (and there is also じょし)   

> 1.3.2.　男子:　でもラッキー先生と一緒なら遅刻も大目にみて... 
> мальчик: все же повезло, что мы с учителем опоздаем вместе  (大目に="довольно большой", но хз при чем тут это).

  

> #   大目に見て
>       【副】forgivably 
> # 私のミスを大目に見てください
>       Please overlook my mistake. 
> #   ～を大目に見る
>       【他動】condone // tolerate _(smth)_

 So it might be smth like "К счастью, поскольку мы вместе с учительницей, то хотя я и опоздаю, особых проблем не будет" (правда, я не совсем уверен что я правильно уловил использование も). 
Также они все время используют 遅刻する, интересно, есть ли разница между ним и 遅れる？

----------


## laxxy

p024.s01. 車でGo! 
1.1.1.　黒沢:　ゆかりー　あのね　私車買おうと思うのよ
1.1.2.　ゆかり:　え!? 
1.2.1.　ゆかり:　お金あるの!?　じゃあちょーだい!　
1.2.2.　黒沢:　なんでだよ...　_子供か_ 
1.3.1. ゆかり:　じゃあ外車にして！　外車！　ヨーロッパの！　イタリアとか！ 
1.4.1.　ゆかり:　そんで日曜に貸して！
1.4.2.　黒沢:　...あんたさぁ...  
ーーーー
I'm not sure what to make of 1.4.1... what is そんで? 
Is she offering to help her choose the car this Sunday, or smth? 
ちょーだい　is perhaps  

> #   ちょうだい
>       give me

 ：） 
ーーーー
I think the expression 車[を]買おうと思うのよ is useful.

----------


## MOG

> 2.2.1.　ゆかり:　では　ここ　ちよさんわかるかな
> Тогда, может Чиё-чан это поняла?
> 2.2.2.　ちよ:　えーと...　わかりません
> Эээ... Нет, непонятно.
> 2.2.3.　ゆかり:　あらそう？　それじゃあ (not sure if that was 争う)
> Нет? Ну тогда...
> 2.2.4.　「智」:　はーいっ
> Я!   
> 			
> ...

 [/quote:2jq97gkc]
What? You don't get why she said "Yeah!!"?

----------


## laxxy

> 2.4.1.　智:　ちよちゃん　引き分けー！　イエーーー!!
> Чиё-чан, ничья! (..???..) !
> 			
> 		  What? You don't get why she said "Yeah!!"?

 Nah, I just didn't recognize the "yeah"  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.3.2.　男子:　でもラッキー先生と一緒なら遅刻も大目にみて... 
> мальчик: все же повезло, что мы с учителем опоздаем вместе  (大目に="довольно большой", но хз при чем тут это).
> 			
> 		  So it might be smth like "К счастью, поскольку мы вместе с учительницей, то хотя я и опоздаю, особых проблем не будет" (правда, я не совсем уверен что я правильно уловил использование も). 
> Также они все время используют 遅刻する, интересно, есть ли разница между ним и 遅れる？

 I think you get it right with the use of も there. Maybe you can rephrase it as 「遅刻しても」. 
I think there is no difference between 遅刻する and 遅れる. You can say both 学校に[仕事に/電車に]遅刻する/遅れる.

----------


## MOG

> 1.3.1. ゆかり:　じゃあ外車にして！　外車！　ヨーロッパの！　イタリアとか！ 
> 1.4.1.　ゆかり:　そんで日曜に貸して！
> I'm not sure what to make of 1.4.1... what is そんで? 
> Is she offering to help her choose the car this Sunday, or smth?

 It is それで
"Buy some european car and rend me on Sunday!"

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  1.3.1. ゆかり:　じゃあ外車にして！　外車！　ヨーロッパの！　イタリアとか！ 
> 1.4.1.　ゆかり:　そんで日曜に貸して！
> I'm not sure what to make of 1.4.1... what is そんで? 
> Is she offering to help her choose the car this Sunday, or smth?   It is それで
> "Buy some european car and rent me on Sunday!"

 Got it now, thanks!  ::

----------


## ST

here is my try... 
p024.s01. 車でGo! 
на машине гоу! 
1.1.1.　黒沢:　ゆかりー　あのね　私車買おうと思うのよ 
Куросава: Эй, Юкари... я вот думаю машину купить...
(не надо 車を買　разве?) 
1.1.2.　ゆかり:　え!? 
да?! 
1.2.1.　ゆかり:　お金あるの!?　じゃあちょーだい!　 
Юкари: деньги то есть?! тогда дай мне! (займи наверно) 
1.2.2.　黒沢:　なんでだよ...　子供か 
Куросава: ну что ты... как ребенок 
1.3.1. ゆかり:　じゃあ外車にして!　外車!　ヨーロッパの!　イタリアとか! 
Юкари: тогда иномарку бери! иномарку! европейскую! итальянскую!
(лучше бы Ладу Калину брала...вот это была бы жесть  ::  ) 
1.4.1.　ゆかり:　そんで日曜に貸して!
Юкари: и в воскресенье одолжи мне! 
1.4.2.　黒沢:　...あんたさぁ... 
Куросава: ну ты и...

----------


## laxxy

> 1.4.1.　ゆかり:　そんで日曜に貸して!
> Юкари: и в воскресенье одолжи мне!

 Наверное, "А по воскресеньям я у тебя буду ее одалживать"  ::

----------


## ST

губа не дура, ну

----------


## laxxy

p024.s02: がきのくせに
2.1.1.　男子:　--to horses in the English language than to any other animal, dogs included
2.1.2. ゆかり:　はい　よくできましたー　後藤君は最近がんばってるわねぇ  (ごとう?) 
2.2.1.　男子:　はい　夏休みに家族でアメリカに行くので
2.2.2.　男子:　英語はやっておこうと...
2.2.a.　女子:　おーーーーっ 
2.3.1.　ゆかり:　そんなヨコシマな気持ちで勉強するなーーーーっ!!
2.3.2.　男子:　ええーーー!? 
2.4.1.　ゆかり:　アメリカ!?　はっ!　そんな所私も行った事ないわよ！
2.4.2.　ゆかり:　英語は受験のためにしてりゃいいのよ！　くそう！ 
ーーーー
受験	【じゅけん】	(n,vs) taking an examination, (P)
邪	【よこしま】	(adj-na,n) wicked, evil, (P) 
ーーーー
I don't understand 「やっておこうと...」 in 2.2.2, smth like "I must learn English well" perhaps...

----------


## ST

как то трудно... 
p024.s02: がきのくせに 
даже малолетки 
2.1.1.　男子:　--to horses in the English language than to any other animal, dogs included  
2.1.2. ゆかり:　はい　よくできましたー　後藤君は最近がんばってるわねぇ (ごとう?) 
Юкари: да, достаточно.  Гато-кун, ты в последнее время стараешься, да? 
2.2.1.　男子:　はい　夏休みに家族でアメリカに行くので 
парень: да, мы с семьей на летних каникулах были в америке... 
2.2.2.　男子:　英語はやっておこうと... 
английский (был шанс попрактиковаться?)
を
2.2.a.　女子:　おーーーーっ 
Оо! 
2.3.1.　ゆかり:　そんなヨコシマな気持ちで勉強するなーーーーっ!! 
Юкари: учиться с  такими злыми чувствами!  
2.3.2.　男子:　ええーーー!? 
Парень: ээ?! 
2.4.1.　ゆかり:　アメリカ!?　はっ!　そんな所私も行った事ないわよ!
Юкари: америка! ха! в таком место я тоже не была! 
2.4.2.　ゆかり:　英語は受験のためにしてりゃいいのよ!　くそう! 
Юкари: английский -ради экзамена (してりゃ)! черт!

----------


## laxxy

> как то трудно... 
> p024.s02: がきのくせに 
> даже малолетки 
> 2.1.1.　男子:　--to horses in the English language than to any other animal, dogs included  
> 2.1.2. ゆかり:　はい　よくできましたー　後藤君は最近がんばってるわねぇ (ごとう?) 
> Юкари: да, достаточно.  Гато-кун, ты в последнее время стараешься, да? 
> 2.2.1.　男子:　はい　夏休みに家族でアメリカに行くので 
> парень: да, мы с семьей на летних каникулах были в америке...

 Может "на летних каникулах я собираюсь поехать к родственникам в Америку"?   

> 2.3.1.　ゆかり:　そんなヨコシマな気持ちで勉強するなーーーーっ!! 
> Юкари: учиться с  такими злыми чувствами!

 ХЗ.   

> #   邪な
>       【形】black〈俗〉 // wrong  
> #   よこしまな
>       not straightforward  
> # よこしまな
>       【形】unrighteous // wicked // wrong-headed  
> # よこしまなことをする
>       act dishonestly // do something wrong // do wrong  
> # よこしまな陰謀
> ...

 Может что-то типа "Ах, вот с какой злой целью ты учишься!"  ::

----------


## laxxy

I guess the last one is about Yukari complaining that it is wrong to study in order to go to America where she herself hasn't been yet, and they should instead study to pass the exams. Maybe MOGさん might comment on this when he gets a chance. 
The next one is easy though: 
p025.s01: 日曜日のちよちゃん
1.1.1.　女の子#1:　ちよちゃーん　あそぼーー
1.1.2.　ちよ:　あ　いらっしゃーい 
1.2.1.　ちよ:　あのね　今日はえいが見に行かない？
1.2.2.　女の子#2:　え？　私達だけで行くの？　うん
1.2.3.　女の子#1:　「...じゃーお母さんにお金持ちってこなきゃ...」 
1.3.1.　女の子#2:　ちよちゃん　さすが高校生だなーかっこいいなー
1.3.2.　ちよ:　えへへー 
1.4.1.　ちよ:　高校の帰りに友達とマクドナルドも行った事あるよ
1.4.2.　女の子#1:　すごーい
1.4.a.　女の子#1:　「...かいぐいだーー...」 
ーーーー
Words:
買い食い	【かいぐい】	(n) buying (and immediately consuming) sweets

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  1.4.1.　ゆかり:　そんで日曜に貸して!
> Юкари: и в воскресенье одолжи мне!   Наверное, "А по воскресеньям я у тебя буду ее одалживать"

 Почему ПО воскресеньям? Перевод ST мне нормально звучит  ::

----------


## MOG

> p024.s02: がきのくせに
> 2.1.1.　男子:　--to horses in the English language than to any other animal, dogs included
> 2.1.2. ゆかり:　はい　よくできましたー　後藤君は最近がんばってるわねぇ  (ごとう?)

 Yeah, that's ごとう.   

> 2.2.1.　男子:　はい　夏休みに家族でアメリカに行くので
> 2.2.2.　男子:　英語はやっておこうと...
> 2.2.a.　女子:　おーーーーっ 
> I don't understand 「やっておこうと...」 in 2.2.2, smth like "I must learn English well" perhaps...

 英語はやっておかないと...（いけないと思いまして） (I think)I must learn English
英語はやっておいたほうがいいかと...（思いまして） I had better study English
英語はやっておこうと...(思いまして) I should study English (or closer: I want to study English)

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  как то трудно... 
> p024.s02: がきのくせに 
> даже малолетки 
> 2.1.1.　男子:　--to horses in the English language than to any other animal, dogs included  
> 2.1.2. ゆかり:　はい　よくできましたー　後藤君は最近がんばってるわねぇ (ごとう?) 
> Юкари: да, достаточно.  Гато-кун, ты в последнее время стараешься, да? 
> 2.2.1.　男子:　はい　夏休みに家族でアメリカに行くので 
> парень: да, мы с семьей на летних каникулах были в америке...   Может "на летних каникулах я собираюсь поехать к родственникам в Америку"?

 На летних каникулах мы с семьей собираемся поехать в Америку.  

> [quote:3sim3ups]2.3.1.　ゆかり:　そんなヨコシマな気持ちで勉強するなーーーーっ!! 
> Юкари: учиться с  такими злыми чувствами!

 ХЗ. 
Может что-то типа "Ах, вот с какой злой целью ты учишься!"  :: [/quote:3sim3ups]
That's sounds fine to me, laxxy.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  1.4.1.　ゆかり:　そんで日曜に貸して!
> Юкари: и в воскресенье одолжи мне!   Наверное, "А по воскресеньям я у тебя буду ее одалживать"    Почему ПО воскресеньям? Перевод ST мне нормально звучит

 I just thought it would be a bit strange even for Yukari to expect Kurosawa to go get the car now so that it is ready for her on Sunday, and that borrowing it just once does not sound like such a big deal.

----------


## MOG

> I guess the last one is about Yukari complaining that it is wrong to study in order to go to America where she herself hasn't been yet, and they should instead study to pass the exams. Maybe MOGさん might comment on this when he gets a chance.

 You got it perfectly. I met mayanfisa, наша новичка today for the first time, she hasn't started learning Russian yet but is going to. I think she will come back to the forum soon.  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  2.2.1.　男子:　はい　夏休みに家族でアメリカに行くので 
> парень: да, мы с семьей на летних каникулах были в америке...   Может "на летних каникулах я собираюсь поехать к родственникам в Америку"?   На летних каникулах мы с семьей собираемся поехать в Америку.

 Thanks a lot!!
BTW, what is "してりゃ" (in "英語は受験のためにしてりゃいいのよ!") derived from?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  1.4.1.　ゆかり:　そんで日曜に貸して!
> Юкари: и в воскресенье одолжи мне!   Наверное, "А по воскресеньям я у тебя буду ее одалживать"    Почему ПО воскресеньям? Перевод ST мне нормально звучит    I just thought it would be a bit strange even for Yukari to expect Kurosawa to go get the car now so that it is ready for her on Sunday, and that borrowing it just once does not sound like such a big deal.

 But she should tell her 日曜ごとに if meaning it. 日曜に貸して doesn't have such a meaning in Japanese.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  2.2.1.　男子:　はい　夏休みに家族でアメリカに行くので 
> парень: да, мы с семьей на летних каникулах были в америке...   Может "на летних каникулах я собираюсь поехать к родственникам в Америку"?   На летних каникулах мы с семьей собираемся поехать в Америку.   Thanks a lot!!
> BTW, what is "してりゃ" (in "英語は受験のためにしてりゃいいのよ!") derived from?

 してりゃ　＜　してれば　＜　していれば  ::

----------


## laxxy

> I met mayanfisa, наша новичка today for the first time, she hasn't started learning Russian yet but is going to. I think she will come back to the forum soon.

 Vow cool!! I hope you had some fun.
btw, for some reason, there is no word "новичка" -- лучше сказать "новенькая" imo. 
Sometimes this happens in Russian -- a word may have just one gender version (like in this case), or sometimes even when it has two one of the genders is colloquial, or rarely used, or even slightly offensive, etc...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  1.4.1.　ゆかり:　そんで日曜に貸して!
> Юкари: и в воскресенье одолжи мне!   Наверное, "А по воскресеньям я у тебя буду ее одалживать"    Почему ПО воскресеньям? Перевод ST мне нормально звучит    I just thought it would be a bit strange even for Yukari to expect Kurosawa to go get the car now so that it is ready for her on Sunday, and that borrowing it just once does not sound like such a big deal.   But she should tell her 日曜ごとに if meaning it. 日曜に貸して doesn't have such a meaning in Japanese.

 So it is one specific Sunday after all? The coming one, I guess?

----------


## laxxy

> してりゃ　＜　してれば　＜　していれば

 Thanks!!  ::

----------


## ST

p025.s01: 日曜日のちよちゃん 
воскресная Чиё-тян 
1.1.1.　女の子#1:　ちよちゃーん　あそぼーー 
девочка#1: Чиё-тян, поиграем! 
1.1.2.　ちよ:　あ　いらっしゃーい 
а, заходите 
1.2.1.　ちよ:　あのね　今日はえいが見に行かない? 
Чиё: а.. сегодня кино смотреть не пойдем? 
1.2.2.　女の子#2:　え?　私達だけで行くの?　うん 
девочка#2: э? Идем только мы? угу 
1.2.3.　女の子#1:　「...じゃーお母さんにお金持ちってこなきゃ...」 
девочка#1: 「...тогдаーесли богач принесет маме денег...」  
1.3.1.　女の子#2:　ちよちゃん　さすが高校生だなーかっこいいなー 
девочка#2:  Чие-тян теперь старшеклассница, да... круто! 
1.3.2.　ちよ:　えへへー 
Чиё:  эхехе 
1.4.1.　ちよ:　高校の帰りに友達とマクドナルドも行った事あるよ 
Чиё: в старшем классе когда мы идем домой с друзьями, заходим заодно в макдональдс... 
1.4.2.　女の子#1:　すごーい 
девочка#1: круто! 
1.4.a.　女の子#1:　「...かいぐいだーー...」
девочка#1: 「покупать и есть сладости (?)」 
-----------
買い食い-забавный термин   ::

----------


## ST

о, MOGさん!превед!

----------


## MOG

ПРЕВЕЕЕЕЕЕД, КАГДИЛАААААА  ::

----------


## MOG

> btw, for some reason, there is no word "новичка" -- лучше сказать "новенькая" imo. 
> Sometimes this happens in Russian -- a word may have just one gender version (like in this case), or sometimes even when it has two one of the genders is colloquial, or rarely used, or even slightly offensive, etc...

 Thanks! I thought that there might not be a word in femine, but I was not sure how to say it correctly.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  But she should tell her 日曜ごとに if meaning it. 日曜に貸して doesn't have such a meaning in Japanese.   So it is one specific Sunday after all? The coming one, I guess?

 I think so.

----------


## laxxy

> 1.2.3.　女の子#1:　「...じゃーお母さんにお金持ちってこなきゃ...」 
> девочка#1: 「...тогдаーесли богач принесет маме денег...」

 Ah!!! I got this one, sorry!!! I misread a letter, what is written is
「...じゃーお母さんにお金もらってこなきゃ...」
(smth like "I need to get some money from my mom"). 
This is not the first time something like this happens  ::  I'm trying to be more attentive, but please do check it against the original if it does not make much sense.

----------


## laxxy

p025.s02: え？ 
2.1.1.　ちよ：　これ見よー　すっごくかわいくて感動らしいよ
2.1.2.　女の子＃１：　うん！
sign: 捨て猫　物語 
2.2.1.　女の子＃２：　小学生いちまい
2.2.a.　店員：　はい 
2.3.1. ちよ：　高校生いちまい
2.3.a.　店員：　はい 
2.4.a.　店員：　...? 
ーーーー
感動	【かんどう】	(n,vs) being deeply moved emotionally, excitement, impression, deep emotion, (P)

----------


## laxxy

Тут много переводить не нужно было  ::  мой вариант -- 
p025.s02: え？
Э? 
2.1.1.　ちよ：　これ見よー　すっごくかわいくて感動らしいよ
Посмотрим вот этот, похоже что он очень красивый и трогательный
2.1.2.　女の子＃１：　うん！
Ага!
sign: 捨て猫　物語
История бездомного кота 
2.2.1.　女の子＃２：　小学生いちまい
Один билет для учащихся младших классов
2.2.a.　店員：　はい
Вот. 
2.3.1. ちよ：　高校生いちまい
Один билет для учащихся старших классов
2.3.a.　店員：　はい
Вот. 
2.4.a.　店員：　...? 
------
日本では、映画はとても高いですね!!

----------


## laxxy

p026.s01: 感動しました 
1.1.1. 女の子#１:　おもしろかったねー
flyer: 捨て猫　物語  
1.2.1. ちよ:　うん　ちょっと泣いちゃった
1.2.a. かんどー
1.2.2. 女の子#１:　あははー　ちよちゃん高校生なのに泣いたー 
1.3.1. 女の子#２:　でも後ろで見てたおっきなお姉さんも　ぼろぼろ泣いてたよ
1.3.2. ちよ:　あはは　そーなんだ 
1.4.a. 榊: うえっ　うう　う　うっ
1.4.b. おっきなお姉さん

----------


## ST

да вроде не очень дорогое...1000 ен, 300 рублей.... терпимо   ::

----------


## ST

p026.s01: 感動しました 
пережили эмоции 
1.1.1. 女の子#1:　おもしろかったねー 
девочка№1: было интересно, да? 
flyer: 捨て猫　物語 
"история бездомного (брошенного) кота" 
1.2.1. ちよ:　うん　ちょっと泣いちゃった 
Чиё: ага, немножко всплакнула 
1.2.a. かんどー  (хз) 
1.2.2. 女の子#1:　あははー　ちよちゃん高校生なのに泣いたー 
девочка№1: хаха, Чиё-тян старшеклассница, а вся в слезах... 
1.3.1. 女の子#2:　でも後ろで見てたおっきなお姉さんも　ぼろぼろ泣いてたよ 
девочка№2: но вроде позади я видела взрослую девушку, тоже плачущую в слезах 
1.3.2. ちよ:　あはは　そーなんだ 
Чиё: ахаха, не может быть 
1.4.a. 榊: うえっ　うう　う　うっ 
Сакаки: хнык-хнык (плачет) 
1.4.b. おっきなお姉さん
подпись: взрослая девушка

----------


## laxxy

> p026.s01: 感動しました 
> пережили эмоции 
> 1.2.a. かんどー  (хз)

 感動　 :: 
He just uses ー for long vowels everywhere...   

> да вроде не очень дорогое...1000 ен, 300 рублей.... терпимо

 ええ、そうです。でも、小学生の切符でした。ここで、定価は$9ぐらいけれど、学生の値段は～＄６です。で  も、多分その1000円は紙幣でした、値段は本当に知りません。
[/size] 
Btw, can I say smth like 本値段 to mean "actual price", similarly to 本葬?

----------


## ST

well, may be, may be...
кстати, не планируешь но:рёку сикэн сдавать? У нас в городе в этом году будут приимать его, впервые...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> well, may be, may be...
> кстати, не планируешь но:рёку сикэн сдавать? У нас в городе в этом году будут приимать его, впервые...

 Не знаю еще, не могу пока определиться со schedule на начало декабря (третьего вроде?). По возможности может и попытаюсь, 4й вроде не выглядит особо сложно.

----------


## laxxy

p026.s02:　うわぁー 
2.1.a.　女子達:　きゃーーっ...　かわいーっ...　でしょー... 
2.2.1.　女子:　ほら榊さんも見て下さい　うちの猫が子供生んだんです 
2.4.1. 榊:　焼き増しの注文は...　後ろに書くのか...？
2.4.2. 女子:　へ？ 
ーーーーー
焼き増し	【やきまし】	(n) photo reprint
注文	【ちゅうもん】	(n,vs) order, request, (P)

----------


## laxxy

Мой вариант... 
p026.s02:　うわぁー
Vow! 
2.1.a.　女子達:　きゃーーっ...　かわいーっ...　でしょー...
<Какая прелесть!!> 
2.2.1.　女子:　ほら榊さんも見て下さい　うちの猫が子供生んだんです
Посмотри, Сакаки: у нас дома у кошки родились котята 
2.4.1. 榊:　焼き増しの注文は...　後ろに書くのか...？
А для меня можешь тоже такую фотографию отпечатать? И подписать на обороте? 
[типа где какой котенок? Или "Сакаки от ххх с любовью?"  :: ]
(guessing here).

----------


## laxxy

p027.s01: なんだろう 
女子の名前はかおりん： http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azumanga_D ... ers#Kaorin 
1.1.1. かおりん:　榊さんてネコすきなんですか？
1.1.2. 榊:　す　少し... (ну совсем немножко) 
1.2.1. かおりん:　じゃあ　うちで飼ってるんですか？
1.2.2. 榊:　いや...うちは親が猫とかだめだから... 
1.3.1. かおりん:　そーなんですか　じゃあポ●とぺっととか　飼うのはどうです？
1.3.2.　榊:　？ 
1.4.a. かおりーん　ちょっとーー
1.4.b. へーい
1.4.1. 榊:　ポ●トペットってなんだ... 
-------
言葉:
飼う	【かう】	(v5u) to keep, to raise, to feed, (P) 
-------
問題:
ポ●トペットってなんだ？！  ::  
そして、そんな大きい丸を書けたいです... 
(the one I entered I converted from まる btw) 
for some reason, IME does not convert かけたい ⇒ 書けたい automatically? Is there something wrong with that word?

----------


## MOG

> 2.1.1.　ちよ：　これ見よー　すっごくかわいくて感動らしいよ
> Посмотрим вот этот, похоже что он очень красивый и трогательный

 N.B. This is a widespread, but not normal usage of the word "感動". It is used like an adjective but is not and should be 感動する to meet with the sentence. I guess the custom of using abstract nouns like adjectives appeared in exclamatory sentence first (e.g.この映画、感動！ just like この猫、かわいい！ cf. the latter one is normal but I believe the former variation appeared only recently: in the last few decades) and eventually used like an adjective. I suppose it has an effect to make the comment sound as if the target the speaker referring to has a certain quality to say 感動！ besides 感動した！ (like "It's moving" as opposed to "I was moved"). Also there is a way to make abstract nouns sound like common nouns, which I suppose the usage has appeared also only recently but somewhat utilizing traditional, natural character of the language: to add "もの" after abstract nouns, e.g.感動もの

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  да вроде не очень дорогое...1000 ен, 300 рублей.... терпимо     ええ、そうです。でも、小学生の切符でした。ここで、定価(I guess you chose the word to mean "fixed price" but I'm afraid 定価 is used mostly meaning "list price", the price the maker put it on to the products. It would sound more natural to say 一般の値段 or 一般向けの値段)は$9ぐらいだ/ですけれど、学生の値段は～＄６です。でも、多分その1000円は紙幣[color=green]What do you mean?[color]でした、値段は本当に知りません。

  

> Btw, can I say smth like 本値段 to mean "actual price", similarly to 本葬?

 No, 実際の値段　would be OK in any case.

----------


## MOG

> 2.1.a.　女子達:　きゃーーっ...　かわいーっ...　でしょー...
> <Какая прелесть!!>

 cf. the last one 「でしょー」 is derived from 「そうでしょう？」 As young people try their best to speak as short as they can and the one replies to another says でしょう instead of saying かわいいでしょう.  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.3.1. かおりん:　そーなんですか　じゃあポ●トぺットとか　飼うのはどうです？
> 1.3.2.　榊:　？ 
> -------
> 問題:
> ポ●トペットってなんだ？！  
> そして、そんな大きい丸を書けたいです... 
> (the one I entered I converted from まる btw) 
> for some reason, IME does not convert かけたい ⇒ 書けたい automatically? Is there something wrong with that word?

 wikipedia, ポストペット http://www.postpet.so-net.ne.jp/  ::   
It is because かけたい is the conjugation for the verb かける. かきたい is the right version for the verb かく. 
I don't know how you call variation of the conjugation but we call them 下一段活用（しもいちだんかつよう） and 四段活用（よだんかつよう） respectively. What 下一段 means is that considering the vowel う is the midst of the five vowel(あ・い・う・え・お), the vowel え comes after う, and if we arrange them in vertical row, it comes under う. And these verbs of 下一段活用 has only え vowel in the conjugation. 
下一段活用
未然形　か・け（・ない）
連用形　か・け（・ます）
終止形　か・ける
連体形　か・ける（・とき）
仮定形　か・け（・れば）
命令形　か・けろ/けよ 
四段活用
未然形　か・か（・ない）
連用形　か・き（・ます）
終止形　か・く
連体形　か・く（・とき）
仮定形　か・け（・れば）
命令形　か・け 
I found wiki has a note about it but I bet you know better sources of grammatical explanations.  http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%9B%...B4%BB%E7%94%A8

----------


## ST

p027.s01: なんだろう 
в чем дело 
1.1.1. かおりん:　榊さんてネコすきなんですか? 
Сакаки-сан, ты любишь кошек? 
1.1.2. 榊:　す　少し... 
не...немножко... 
1.2.1. かおりん:　じゃあ　うちで飼ってるんですか? 
Каорин: тогда наверно ты держишь их и у себя дома? 
1.2.2. 榊:　いや...うちは親が猫とかだめだから... 
неа...дома не разрешают родители... 
1.3.1. かおりん:　そーなんですか　じゃあポ●とぺっととか　飼うのはどうです? 
Каорин: вот оно как... тогда, как насчет держать post-pet? (я посмотрел ссылку MOG-сана но все еще не до конца понял, что это такое. пусть пока так будет.) 
1.3.2.　榊:　? 
Сакаки: ? 
1.4.a. かおりーん　ちょっとーー 
эй, Каорин! (кто то ее зовет) 
1.4.b. へーい 
агаа 
1.4.1. 榊:　ポ●トペットってなんだ... 
Сакаки: пост-пет, да...

----------


## ST

p027.s02:ペットのすすめ 
2.1.1. 榊:　ポ*トペットつてなんだろう・・・
подпись: パリコンとかさぱりな人 
2.2.1. ポストに入る?　小さくて　赤くて　フワフワ 
2.3.1.　・・・ 
2.4.1.　подпись: すごくかわいい想像たなってきたらしい

----------


## ST

p027.s02:　ペットのすすめ 
2.1.1. 榊:　ポ*トペットつてなんだろう・・・
Сакаки: что за пост пет...
подпись: パリコンとかさぱりな人 (наверно не так прочитал кану  ::  )  
2.2.1. ポストに入る?　小さくて　赤くて　フワフワ
войдет ли в почтовый ящик? маленькое красное мягкое 
2.3.1.　・・・ 
2.4.1.　подпись: すごくかわいい想像たなってきたらしい
представила себе что то ужасно милое (きたらしい не понял)

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  for some reason, IME does not convert かけたい ⇒ 書けたい automatically? Is there something wrong with that word?   It is because かけたい is the conjugation for the verb かける. かきたい is the right version for the verb かく.

 Thanks a lot for the explanations and links!
Still: is かきたい a right word for "I want to be able to write"? (←書ける)　
Both 読みたい and 読めたい convert just fine...

----------


## MOG

> p027.s02:　ペットのすすめ 
> 2.1.1. 榊:　ポ●トペットってなんだろう・・・
> Сакаки: что за пост пет...
> подпись: パソコンshort for "personel computer"とかさっぱりな人 (наверно не так прочитал кану  )  
> 2.4.1.　подпись: すごくかわいい想像になってきたらしい
> представила себе что то ужасно милое (きたらしい не понял)

 Вроде ей стало представление ужасно милое??
なる - become
なってくる - gradually become
らしい - It seems that...

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  for some reason, IME does not convert かけたい ⇒ 書けたい automatically? Is there something wrong with that word?   It is because かけたい is the conjugation for the verb かける. かきたい is the right version for the verb かく.   Thanks a lot for the explanations and links!
> Still: is かきたい a right word for "I want to be able to write"? (←書ける)　
> Both 読みたい and 読めたい convert just fine...

 Good question. 書ける is one of the forms of the verb 書く but basically the form 書ける, which indicates capability of doing smth, doesn't change. You can say 書けるようになりたい for "I want to be able to write". And 書けたら良い "I wish if I could write". Some people might say 書けたい but it sounds a bit weird and I think it's grammertically incorrect. Some other words can be conjugated in this way but this is the case where you enhanced it too much, I suppose. But I may be wrong here...
読めたい convert. And it sounds a bit weird to my ear, still less than 書けたい. But in both case of the words, there is a case where I myself do sometimes say... I'm not sure...  ::   ::

----------


## ST

> представила себе что то ужасно милое

 это и значит:  

> Вроде ей стало представляться ужасно милое??

 Случайно угадал...   ::  
I just can`t understand, how to use those post-pets... Is this somekind of "mascot", software which runs on my computer and emulates animal...somekind of tamagocchi?    ::

----------


## MOG

> представила себе что то ужасно милое
> 			
> 		  это и значит:
> [quote:2tofykc5]Вроде ей стало представляться ужасно милое??

 Случайно угадал...   :: [/quote:2tofykc5]
Thank you for the correction.  

> I just can`t understand, how to use those post-pets... Is this somekind of "mascot", software which runs on my computer and emulates animal...somekind of tamagocchi?

 http://www.postpet.so-net.ne.jp/free/information.html
It seems like some sort of tamagocchi, but I'm not sure. It send e-mail and join some events...

----------


## ST

page 28-1. title: 思ってたのと違う 
1.1.1 男子:俺よポストペット始めたんだー 
1.1.2 榊:どう?　おもしろい?
		 榊:これがまたかわいいんだよー 
1.1.3 榊:で何飼ってんの?
		榊:俺はクマにしたよクマ
		kanji: 態?! 
1.1.4 榊:やつぱ基本だよな

----------


## ST

page 28-1. title: 思ってたのと違う
другая чем думаешь 
1.1.1 男子:俺よポストペット始めたんだー
парень: я пост-пет начал 
1.1.2 榊:どう?　おもしろい?
         榊:これがまたかわいいんだよー
Сакаки: и как? интересно?
это еще и миленько... 
1.1.3 榊:で何飼ってんの?
Сакаки: и за кем ты ухаживаешь?
        榊:俺はクマにしたよクマ
Сакаки: я за медведем, за медведем
kanji: 態?! 
kanji: (zama: неприглядный вид) 
1.1.4 榊:やっぱ基本だよな
Сакаки:все таки я простая (как 3 рубля?)

----------


## MOG

> page 28-1. title: 思ってたのと違う 
> 1.1.1 男子A:俺よポストペット始めたんだー 
> 1.1.2 男子B:どう?　おもしろい? 男子A:これがまたかわいいんだよー 
> 1.1.3 男子B:で何飼ってんの? 男子A:俺はクマにしたよクマ 榊: [...熊?!...] 
> 1.1.4 男子A or B(I'm not sure):やつぱ基本だよな

----------


## laxxy

> page 28-1. title: 思ってたのと違う
> другая чем думаешь 
> 1.1.1 男子:俺よポストペット始めたんだー
> парень: я пост-пет начал 
> 1.1.4 榊:やっぱ基本だよな
> Сакаки:все таки я простая (как 3 рубля?)

 Может:
"парень: как я и думал, начинаешь с самого простого"
(видимо имея в виду, что за медведем просто ухаживать)?

----------


## laxxy

> Good question. 書ける is one of the forms of the verb 書く but basically the form 書ける, which indicates capability of doing smth, doesn't change. You can say 書けるようになりたい for "I want to be able to write". And 書けたら良い "I wish if I could write". Some people might say 書けたい but it sounds a bit weird and I think it's grammertically incorrect. Some other words can be conjugated in this way but this is the case where you enhanced it too much, I suppose. But I may be wrong here...
> 読めたい convert. And it sounds a bit weird to my ear, still less than 書けたい. But in both case of the words, there is a case where I myself do sometimes say... I'm not sure...

 Thanks a lot for the explanations! 
I guess one can only learn such things, what works and what doesn't, by practice, in languages things usually don't work mechanically, unfortunately for us learners...  
I imagine Russian is a lot less logical than Japanese in such things  ::

----------


## laxxy

p028.s02: うるさいのがもう一人
2.1.1. ゆかり：　実は明日からこのクラスに転入生がきます
2.1.а. おーーっ　またか 
2.2.1. ゆかり：　今度の新戦力は大阪人です！
2.2.а. ゆかり：　とるのに苦労してねー 
2.2.b. 「学生の声」：
...ざわ　
...大阪人か　
...とったのか？ 
2.3.1. 智：　「...大阪人！...」 
2.4.1. 智：　ライバル登場!?
2.4.a. よみ: はりきらなくていいって 
ーーーー
その女子の名前はよみ： http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koyomi_Mizuhara 
ーーーー
言葉：
苦労	【くろう】	(adj-na,n,vs) troubles, hardships, (P)　
登場	【とうじょう】	(n,vs) (1) entry (on stage), appearance (on screen), (2) entrance, introduction (into a market), (P)
張り切る	【はりきる】	(v5r) to be in high spirits, to be full of vigor (vigour), to be enthusiastic, to be eager, to stretch to breaking point, (P)

----------


## ST

> "парень: как я и думал, начинаешь с самого простого"

 хех, ты просто догадался что это так, или это предложение непосредственно так и переводится, и никак иначе?  ::    

> やっぱ基本だよな

 やっぱ= (矢っ張) (adv,exp) (uk) also; as I thought; still; in spite of; absolutely; of course;
基本 =【きほん】 (n,adj-no) foundation; basis; standard; 
да, вообщем то можно было догадатся. меня сбило с толку то, что я думал что это Сакаки говорит...    ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  page 28-1. title: 思ってたのと違う
> другая чем думаешь(по-моему, лучше сказать "думала") 
> 1.1.1 男子:俺よポストペット始めたんだー
> парень: я пост-пет начал 
> 1.1.4 榊:やっぱ基本だよな
> Сакаки:все таки я простая (как 3 рубля?)(А что значит "как 3 рубля"?)   Может:
> "парень: как я и думал, начинаешь с самого простого"
> (видимо имея в виду, что за медведем просто ухаживать)?

 Да, медведь(teddy bear) - главный вид пост-пета и просто ухаживать.   

> хех, ты просто догадался что это так, или это предложение непосредственно так и переводится, и никак иначе?

 literally: Все-таки медведь - главное. imo

----------


## MOG

> 2.2.1. ゆかり：　今度の新戦力は大阪人です！
> 2.2.а. 「学生の声」： (I think this is Yukari speaking..."it was hard to take her in our class", I think)...とるのに苦労してねー
> ...ざわ　
> ...大阪人か　
> ...とったのか？

----------


## laxxy

> "парень: как я и думал, начинаешь с самого простого"
> 			
> 		  хех, ты просто догадался что это так, или это предложение непосредственно так и переводится, и никак иначе?

 [Here]
iirc the first translation ("101") was the one I thought would fit here, although it probably does not tell much to ppl in Russia  :: 
And also examples such as  

> # トレーニングの基本
>       rudiments of training  
> # ビジネスの基本
>       basics of business

  

> да, вообщем то можно было догадатся. меня сбило с толку то, что я думал что это Сакаки говорит...

 Да, я к тому времени уже прочитал пост MOGさん. Нужно внимательнее смотреть на форму пузырьков  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  page 28-1. title: 思ってたのと違う
> другая чем думаешь(по-моему, лучше сказать "думала") 
> 1.1.1 男子:俺よポストペット始めたんだー
> парень: я пост-пет начал 
> 1.1.4 榊:やっぱ基本だよな
> Сакаки:все таки я простая (как 3 рубля?)(А что значит "как 3 рубля"?)   Может:
> "парень: как я и думал, начинаешь с самого простого"
> (видимо имея в виду, что за медведем просто ухаживать)?   Да, медведь(teddy bear) - главный вид пост-пета и просто ухаживать.

 Thanks!
I don't think "главный" can mean "basic", it's more like "most important". "Основной" would make some sense I guess, although it still sounds a bit different to me.
mb. "Как я и думал, начинаем с основ" using a set expression.

----------


## ST

*MOG:* простой как 3 рубля-значит "very simple". Literaly: "plain, as three rubles". Actualy, I don`t know, how wide does such phrase spreaded, but google gives about 1 300 000 hits...

----------


## MOG

> да, вообщем то можно было догадатся. меня сбило с толку то, что я думал что это Сакаки говорит...      Да, я к тому времени уже прочитал пост MOGさん. Нужно внимательнее смотреть на форму пузырьков

 Не только на форму пузырьков, но также нужно внимательнее смотреть картины, чтобы понимать ситуацию  ::

----------


## MOG

> *MOG:* простой как 3 рубля-значит "very simple". Literaly: "plain, as three rubles". Actualy, I don`t know, how wide does such phrase spreaded, but google gives about 1 300 000 hits...

 Спасибо. Интересно, откуда происходит "3 рубля"? Между прочим, у меня в гоогле столкнулось с 376,000 хитов..

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST  *MOG:* простой как 3 рубля-значит "very simple". Literaly: "plain, as three rubles". Actualy, I don`t know, how wide does such phrase spreaded, but google gives about 1 300 000 hits...   Спасибо. Интересно, откуда происходит "3 рубля"? Между прочим, у меня в гоогле столкнулось с 376,000 хитов..

 382000 for me...
Откуда происходит, не знаю  ::  
для меня наиболее естественно это выражение выглядит по отношению к человеку (like, I'm such a simple-minded person), но судя по результатам в гугле, похоже что оно употребляется более широко.

----------


## ST

не знаю   ::  Есть еще вариант: "простой как валенки"

----------


## laxxy

Мой вариант. 
p028.s02: うるさいのがもう一人
Еще одна ученица (хотя в классе и без того шумно) 
2.1.1. ゆかり：　実は明日からこのクラスに転入生がきます
Кстати, с завтрашнего дня в нашем классе будет еще одна ученица
2.1.а. おーーっ　またか
О! еще одна... 
2.2.1. ゆかり：　今度の新戦力は大阪人です！
В этот раз, новое пополнение -- из Осаки! 
2.2.а. ゆかり：　とるのに苦労してねー
В наш класс ее взять непросто... (probably meaning that the class is quite large already?) 
2.2.b. 「学生の声」：
...ざわ　
(??????)
...大阪人か　
Из Осаки...
...とったのか？
Взяли ее? 
2.3.1. 智：　「...大阪人！...」
Человек из Осаки!! 
2.4.1. 智：　ライバル登場!?
У меня появился соперник?! (cf. Enter the Dragon?  :: )
2.4.a. よみ: はりきらなくていいって
Энтузиазма лучше бы поменьше.

----------


## laxxy

> не знаю   Есть еще вариант: "простой как валенки"

 У нас еще говорят "простой, как хозяйственное мыло"  ::

----------


## laxxy

p029.s01: 負けるもんか 
1.1.1. 智：　大阪人ーーー！　きっとすごいツッコミとか装備してるに違いない！
1.1.2. 智：　どう対処すれば?!
1.1.а. よみ：　そんなの考えなくても... 
1.2.1. 智：　ちょっと「なんでやねん」ってつっこんで！
1.2.2. よみ：　え... 
1.3.1. よみ：　なんでやねん...
1.3.2. 智：　(SFX) ガタ 
　　　　　　　　　ぐはーーっ 
1.4.1. 智：　これくらいハデに受けた方がいいかな？
1.4.2. よみ：　なんでやねん 
ーーーーーー
Questions:
er.... like...  everything   ::  
-------
Words (not like they help much though):
対処	【たいしょ】	(n,vs) deal with, cope, (P)
装備	【そうび】	(n) equipment, (P) (I think...)  突っ込み	【つっこみ】	(n) (1) penetration, digging into something, (2) straight man (in comedy), (3) rape (id)

----------


## ST

похоже что Осака и правда крутейший город...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> похоже что Осака и правда крутейший город...

 yup !  ::

----------


## MOG

> 2.2.а. ゆかり：　とるのに苦労してねー
> В наш класс ее взять непросто... (probably meaning that the class is quite large already?)

 I think so.   

> 2.2.b. 「学生の声」：
> ...ざわ　
> (??????)

 Это звукоподрожение, представляет шум голос. Чаще пишется ざわざわ и есть глагол ざわめく, и еще имя сущ. ざわめき声. ex. 回廊にざわざわと人々の声が響き渡る. Также иногда употребляются для шума чего-либо звуков 波のざわめきが聞こえる. alc.co.jp=ざわめき

----------


## MOG

> p029.s01: 負けるもんか 
> 1.1.1. 智：　大阪人ーーー！　きっとすごいツッコミとか装備してるに違いない！
> 1.1.2. 智：　どう対処すれば?!
> 1.1.а. よみ：　そんなの考えなくても...

 つっこみを装備する – this is very colloquial, meaning that she has very sharp, nice comeback that makes the crowd literally laugh out loud, I bet you could guess that.
“She must have tremendously sharp comebacks, how can I deal with that (how can I compete with her)?     

> 1.2.1. 智：　ちょっと「なんでやねん」ってつっこんで！
> 1.2.2. よみ：　え... 
> 1.3.1. よみ：　なんでやねん...
> 1.3.2. 智：　(SFX) ガタ 
> 　　　　　　　　　ぐはーーっ 
> 1.4.1. 智：　これくらいハデに受けた方がいいかな？
> 1.4.2. よみ：　なんでやねん

 Should I react as overly as this?
How come? 
Tomo is expecting her to be so hilarious, cheerful girl with the high sense to Manzai that she wouldn’t get the better of her by ordinal way, but she wants to be the most cheerful girl in the class, so she is practicing it. 
This article might be of some help. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manzai   

> Questions:
> er.... like...  everything

   ::  Give me concrete questions so that I can answer. The situation is not so hard to understand, I suppose, if you could get what Manzai is about?

----------


## laxxy

> Give me concrete questions so that I can answer. The situation is not so hard to understand, I suppose, if you could get what Manzai is about?

 Thanks a lot!　That Wiki link did help, it's more clear now... I'll try writing a translation later... 
ーーーーー
BTW, I just noticed that it is possible write in English without switching the mode from Japanese! I just need to start your sentences from a capital letter.

----------


## ST

p029.s01: 負けるもんか 
ни за что не уступлю 
1.1.1. 智:　大阪人ーーー!　きっとすごいツッコミとか装備してるに違いない! 
Томо: Осакчанин! Наверняка крутой цуккоми (комик) и экипировка такая же! 
1.1.2. 智:　どう対処すれば?! 
Томо: что же делать?! 
1.1.а. よみ:　そんなの考えなくても... 
Юми: я так не думаю... 
1.2.1. よみ:　ちょっと「なんでやねん」ってつっこんで! 
Юми: немного 
(что такое ってつっこんで и なんでやねん?) 
1.2.2. 智:　え... 
Томо:  да... 
1.3.1. よみ:　なんでやねん... 
Юми: ??? 
1.3.2. 智:　(SFX) ガタ 
　　　　　　　　　ぐはーーっ 
Бум, бах! 
1.4.1. 智:　これくらいハデに受けた方がいいかな? 
Томо: ну как, эта шутка получилась лучше?
(派手 【はで】 (adj-na,n) showy; loud; gay; flashy; gaudy)
(方がいい-по сравнению с) 
1.4.2. よみ:　なんでやねん
Юми: ???

----------


## ST

> BTW, I just noticed that it is possible write in English without switching the mode from Japanese! I just need to start your sentences from a capital letter.

 Hmm, yeah, it`s cool!

----------


## ST

みんなさん、どこに居るの?　  ::

----------


## laxxy

> みんなさん、どこに居るの?

 私はここに居るよ。　ちょっと忙しいだけど、どうぞお続け下さい。

----------


## ST

ヘヘ、私も忙しいだ・・・新しいHDDを買いましただ、そして、WIN*XPでエスします・・  ・

----------


## MOG

> みんなさん、どこに居るの?

 みんな、どこにいるの？(informal) or みなさん、どこにいるんですか？(formal)  

> 私はここに居るよ。　ちょっと忙しいだけど、どうぞお続け下さい。

 私 sounds formal for a man. 俺 sounds normal or a bit arrogant for a young man. 僕 sounds gentle or quiet. I think it will sound better to say 私はここにいます(formal) or 俺/僕はここにいるよ(informal).
ちょっと忙しい_けど(informal)
どうぞお続けください or どうぞ続けてください(formal)  

> ヘヘ、私も忙しいです・・・新しいHDDを買いました_、そして、WIN*XPでエスします・・・

 What is エス？

----------


## MOG

> 1.1.а. よみ:　そんなの考えなくても...  Ёми: я так не думаю... 
> 1.2.1. 智:　ちょっと「なんでやねん」ってつっこんで!  Томо: немного 
> (что такое ってつっこんで и なんでやねん?)

 Ну-ка, влезай "что ты говоришь".  ??  

> 1.4.1. 智:　これくらいハデに受けた方がいいかな? 
> Томо: ну как, эта шутка получилась лучше?
> (派手 【はで】 (adj-na,n) showy; loud; gay; flashy; gaudy)
> (方がいい-по сравнению с)

 Should I react as overly as this? 
How come?

----------


## ST

> What is エス?

 umm, having sex with windows...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST  みんなさん、どこに居るの?   みんな、どこにいるの？(informal) or みなさん、どこにいるんですか？(formal)       Originally Posted by laxxy  私はここに居るよ。　ちょっと忙しいだけど、どうぞお続け下さい。   私 sounds formal for a man. 俺 sounds normal or a bit arrogant for a young man. 僕 sounds gentle or quiet. I think it will sound better to say 私はここにいます(formal) or 俺/僕はここにいるよ(informal).
> ちょっと忙しい_けど(informal)
> どうぞお続けください or どうぞ続けてください(formal)

 どうもありがとう。
So, using informal, what would be most natural in your opinion? losing どうぞ+御,
僕はちょっと忙しいけど、続けて下さい? Or just "...、続けて"?　The last one sounds a bit abrupt to me, but I'm not sure...

----------


## ST

ну следующую страницу мы переводили... http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... c&start=30

----------


## ST

*laxxy*-вот что я в "суси-нуар: занимательное Муракамиедение" нашел:  ::    

> Сегодня японцы, в зависимости от обстановки, активно употребляют до четырех разных «я» (на самом деле их больше, хотя куда вежливее не «якать» вообще):  
> 1. Высокое: ВАРЭ (ВАГА) — когда говорят о своей фирме, стране, коллективе и т.п.  
> 2. Всеобщее: ВАТАКУСИ (сокр. — ВАТАСИ) — для общения с внешним миром. Практически единственное «я», которое дозволено женщинам — в любых ситуациях, от высокого приема до интима.  
> 3. Интимное: БОКУ — мужское «я» для общения с близкими, женой, любовницей, друзьями, а также для разговора мужчины с самим собой.  
> 4. Низкое: ОРЭ — грубое «я» для разговора настоящего мужчины с другими мужчинами, а заодно и со всеми остальными.

 BTW, does such phrase correct? 「ヘリコプターは焼失した戦車の魂です。」

----------


## MOG

> So, using informal, what would be most natural in your opinion? losing どうぞ+御,
> 僕はちょっと忙しいけど、続けて下さい? Or just "...、続けて"?　The last one sounds a bit abrupt to me, but I'm not sure...

 It doesn't sound abrupt at all, just simple. 
Practically, you can make quite a few variations, needless to say adding more contexts, and I'm not sure what is more natural but I just wanted to say that it is wrong to combine formal and informal sentences. And you don't have avoid using 私 in informal conversation. It does not necessarily sound formal and you can use what you like. Though, nobody would say 我（吾、われ） now.
僕はいまちょっと忙しいからあまりたくさん書く時間はないけれど、構わず続けて。
僕はちょっと忙しいけれど、どうぞ続けてくれてかまわないよ。
いいから続けてくれ。
Of course yours is OK  ::

----------


## MOG

> BTW, does such phrase correct? 「ヘリコプターは焼失した戦車の魂です。」

 意味が分かりません。  ::

----------


## ST

"helicopter is the soul of dead tank"..somekind of classic joke..it`s nothing to do ith manga..I just wanted to some practice...   ::

----------


## MOG

Still not clear to me  ::

----------


## ST

well, just imagine...a tank crowling in the dirt all he`s life. But after death, he becomes a helicopter, and like a angel can fly above the land freely...

----------


## MOG

hehe, I see, but the Japanese sentence doesn't carry such a poetic idea, at least to my ear..  ::

----------


## ST

p 30-1. title: そんなんゆーても 
1.2.1. 少女#1:大阪ってマックの事ホントにマクドって言うの? 
1.2.2.歩(ayumi):うん　みんなホンマにマクドゆーよ?  
1.3.1. 少女#1:でも春日さんてあんまり大阪人って感じしないね?
もっとうるさそーな人を想像【そうぞう】してたけど 
1.3.2. 歩: 大阪人みんながうるさいわけやないから... 
1.4.1. 智(Tomo):にせものー!!! (偽物) 
1.4.1. 歩: ええ?!

----------


## ST

p 30-1. title: そんなんゆーても (???) 
1.2.1. 少女#1:大阪ってマックの事ホントにマクドって言うの?
девушка1: В Осаке マックの事 правда  マクドって говорят? 
1.2.2.歩(ayumi):うん　みんなホンマにマクドゆーよ?
 Аюми: ага, все ホンマにマクドゆーよ? (???) 
1.3.1. 少女#1:でも春日さんてあんまり大阪人って感じしないね?
もっとうるさそーな人を想像【そうぞう】してたけど
девушка1: но Касуги-сан не производит впечатления жителя Оаски, да?
ведь более нешумного человека трудно представить 
1.3.2. 歩: 大阪人みんながうるさいわけやないから... (может это わけやない?)
Аюми: ведь жители Осаки все шумные  
1.4.1. 智(Tomo):にせものー!!!
Томо: фальшивка!!! 
1.4.1. 歩: ええ?!
Аюми: ыы?! 
--------------------------------------
ホンマ, マック, マクドって-nani sore?  ::

----------


## MOG

> p 30-1. title: そんなんゆーても (???)

 そんなことを言っても or そんな風に言われても   

> 1.2.1. 少女#1:大阪ってマックの事ホントにマクドって言うの?
> девушка1: В Осаке マックの事 правда  マクドって говорят? 
> 1.2.2.歩(ayumi):うん　みんなホンマにマクドゆーよ?
>  Аюми: ага, все ホンマにマクドゆーよ? (???)

 マック　＝　マクド　＝　MacDonalds
ホンマ　＝　本当(I think I told you htis before  ::  )
В Осаке про МакДоналдс говорят, как Макдо, это правда?
Да, правда все говорят Макдо.   

> 1.3.1. 少女#1:でも春日さんてあんまり大阪人って感じしないね?
> もっとうるさそーな人を想像【そうぞう】してたけど
> девушка1: но Касуг[color=red]а[/coolor]-сан не производит впечатления жителя Оаски, да?
> ведь более нешумного человека трудно представить

 I think this is
Ведь я себе представила более шумный человек.   

> 1.3.2. 歩: 大阪人みんながうるさいわけやないから... (может это わけやない?)
> Аюми: ведь жители Осаки все шумные

 Это わけではない и 
Ведь жители Осаки не все шумные.

----------


## ST

теперь понятно..   ::

----------


## ST

p30-2. テスト 
2.1.1 歩:にせものって言われても... 
2.1.2 智:じゃあ、お弁当【べんとう】見せてよ! 
2.1.3 智:大阪人ならタコ焼きが入ってるはずよ! 
2.2.1 智:え...そんな大阪やからって... 
2.3.1 sfx: はつ 
2.4.1 歩:な　なんでやねん 
2.4.2 智:よっしや!!

----------


## ST

вот, если кому интересно...немного про японскую школу "глазами очевидца": http://from-there.livejournal.com/tag/школа http://from-there.livejournal.com/42257.html#cutid1

----------


## ST

p30-2. テスト
проверка 
2.1.1 歩:にせものって言われても...
Аюми:  фальшивка, говоришь... 
2.1.2 智:じゃあ、お弁当【べんとう】見せてよ!
Томо: тогда, покажи-ка свой обэнто! 
2.1.3 智:大阪人ならタコ焼きが入ってるはずよ!
Томо: если ты из Осака, там будут такояки! 
2.2.1 歩:え...そんな大阪やからって... (輩; 族 【やから】-(n) a party (of people); a set (of people); a fellow)
Аюми: да, это похоже на Осакчан... 
2.3.1 sfx: はつ
(бах?) 
2.4.1 歩:な　なんでやねん
Аюми:  ч..что ты такое говоришь! 
2.4.2 智:よっしや!!
Томо: круто!

----------


## MOG

> 2.2.1 歩:え...そんな大阪やからって... (輩; 族 【やから】-(n) a party (of people); a set (of people); a fellow)
> Аюми: да, это похоже на Осакчан...

 Нет-с, это не то やから, а это осакский диалкет слова だから  ::  
Посмотри сюда
Не знаю, как это перевести..  ::     

> 2.3.1 sfx: はつ
> (бах?)

 Здесь Аюми заметила, что Томо хочет ей ответить нандеянен. А なんでやねん – это なんで + や+ ねん. Это осакский диалект, и если пересказывать на нормальном языке, то это どうして + な + の. Но это звуит совсем другим.   

> 2.4.1 歩:な　なんでやねん
> Аюми:  ч..что ты такое говоришь! 
> 2.4.2 智:よっしや!!
> Томо: круто!

----------


## ST

> 2.2.1 歩:え...そんな大阪やからって...

 даже если так, такой Осакский... 
тут Аюми замечает что Томо сейчас скажет なんでやねん, и сама говорит это. (pre-emptive strike). Томо это видит, и говорит: круто, зачот!!  
правильно?

----------


## MOG

Да нет, Томо проверяет, если Аюми отвечает как Осакчан, т.е. なんでやねん.

----------


## ST

коварно..  ::  
ちくしょ・・・月曜日だ　  ::

----------


## MOG

Почему коварно?   

> ちくしょう・・・月曜日だ

 You make me laugh using ちくしょう  ::   ::

----------


## ST

ну то и коварно, что она незаметно так проверяет, кто как говорит... 
хех, а что не так с  ちくしょう?  Это же значит: "черт возьми", "блин", "проклятье!"...нет?

----------


## MOG

> ну то и коварно, , что она незаметно так проверяет, кто как говорит...

 Нет, она намеренно таким образом проверяла...  ::   
А как лучше перевести это на русском?  

> 2.3.1 sfx: はつ

  

> хех, а что не так с  ちくしょう?  Это же значит: "черт возьми", "блин", "проклятье!"...нет?

 Да, ты его употреблял правильно, только мне-то казалось чуть смешно, потому что это же так грубое слово.

----------


## ST

はつ это звук понимания? хз, может... "озарение!" или "эврика!"   

> Да, ты его употреблял правильно, только мне-то казалось чуть смешно, потому что это же так грубое слово.

 а как вежливо будет?

----------


## ST

p30-1 くやしくなんかない 
1.1.1 ゆかり: えー　実は先生の親友【しんゆう】が今度結婚することになりました。 
1.2.1 だから今日はテストをします 
1.2.2 ええー　なんでー 
1.3.1 うるさい　だまれ 
1.4.1 親友か? 
SFX: とんとん

----------


## ST

p30-1 くやしくなんかない 
1.1.1 ゆかり: えー　実は先生の親友【しんゆう】が今度結婚することになりました。
Юкари: даа, действительно близкая подруга  учителя вышла замуж
(или близкий друг учителя женился?) 
1.2.1 だから今日はテストをします
поэтому сегодня будет тест! 
1.2.2 ええー　なんでー
ыы.. что за... 
1.3.1 うるさい　だまれ
замолчите! тишина! 
1.4.1 親友か?
близкая подруга? 
SFX: とんとん
(тук-тук)

----------


## MOG

> はっ (буква маленькая) это звук понимания? хз, может... "озарение!" или "эврика!"

 Можно сказать просто как "Ах!" или что-то подобно?   

> [quote:1nw51r51]Да, ты его употреблял правильно, только мне-то казалось чуть смешно, потому что это же так грубое слово.

 а как вежливо будет?[/quote:1nw51r51]
Никак не вежливо будет, а разве фразы "черт возьми", "блин", "проклятье!" вежливые  ::

----------


## MOG

> p30-1 くやしくなんかない 
> 1.1.1 ゆかり: えー　実は先生の親友【しんゆう】が今度結婚することになりました。
> Юкари: даа, действительно близкая подруга  учителя вышла замуж
> (или близкий друг учителя женился?)

 Мая подруга будет выходить замуж. 
～することになった　＝　It is decided that ~

----------


## ST

edited

----------


## ST

> разве фразы "черт возьми", "блин", "проклятье!" вежливые

 конечно. даже 5-и летние дети могут так говорить...  ::    

> 結婚することになりました

 разжеなり ました не говорит о том что она УЖЕ вышла замуж?

----------


## MOG

> 結婚することになりました
> 			
> 		  разже ました не говорит о том что она УЖЕ вышла замуж?

 Нет, это означает 結婚することが決まりました
ました прошедшее время, как и "договорились".
Если она уже вышла замуж, то надо сказать 結婚しました

----------


## ST

p.32-1: 教訓【きょうくん】	 
ゆかり: 結婚式に行ってきました 
SFX: け 
生徒: またテストか? 
ゆかり:フ...
フ...フフフ... 
ゆかり:人間あせるとダメね

----------


## MOG

Here you are, I found  refference on grammar for you  ::  
～することになる http://www.guidetojapanese.org/surunaru.html

----------


## MOG

> SFX: げ

----------


## ST

p.32-1: 教訓【きょうくん】	
наставление 
ゆかり: 結婚式に行ってきました
Юкари: ну, я пошла на свадьбу... 
SFX: げ
ы! 
生徒: またテストか?
ученик: а тест в следующий раз будет? 
ゆかり:フ...
フ...フフフ...
уф...уффф 
ゆかり:人間あせるとダメね
Юкари: человеку спешить нельзя, да?

----------


## ST

早いです!    ::    

> Можно сказать просток "Ах!", или что-то подобное?

 да можно конечно, почему нет...

----------


## ST

全く正しい?

----------


## MOG

> 生徒: またテストか?
> ученик: а тест в следующий раз будет?

 хз, 
Тогда тест еще раз?  ::

----------


## ST

да, наверно. это я в русский словарь посмотрел...   

> また　　　　　又・亦・復
> 1. и, кроме того, сверх того, ещё и
> 2. опять, снова, ещё, ещё раз, второй раз
> 3. тоже, также, как и
> 4. а, с другой стороны, однако, наоборот
> 5. в следующий раз, в другой раз;

 Надо было английский использовать...  

> 又(P); 亦 【また】 (adv,conj,n) (uk) again; and; also; (P)

----------


## MOG

> да, наверно. это я в русский словарь посмотрел...     
> 			
> 				また　　　　　又・亦・復
> 1. и, кроме того, сверх того, ещё и
> 2. опять, снова, ещё, ещё раз, второй раз
> 3. тоже, также, как и
> 4. а, с другой стороны, однако, наоборот
> 5. в следующий раз, в другой раз;
> 			
> ...

 [/quote:3dbbwvkp]
Не надо использовать английский словарь, а словарь с примерами употреблений слов. Во первых, в данном случае, "в следющий раз" не походит с контекстом. С этом значением употребляется, например как в следующим предложением; 今日は忙しいから、また今度遊びに行こう。
Понятно?

----------


## ST

はい、分かったいます!　私は思いましたから、その単語は簡単です

----------


## MOG

> はい、分かっています!　私は考えましたから、その単語は簡単です

 I'm not sure what you mean exactly here..  ::  The Japanese sentence doesn't make much sense, though there is only one grammatical mistake here.   ::

----------


## ST

p32-2:  title: しかたないよね 
2.1.1. 生徒: ゆかり先生来ないなあ
SFX: ザク　ザク 
2.2.1. ゆかり:自習【じしゅう】じゃないわよ! 
2.2.2.ゆかり:わつきた! 
2.3.1. ゆかり:いやーちよっと休み時間にゲーム買いに行ってたのよプレステの! 
2.3.2. ゆかり:それがさー平日【へいじつ】なのに並んでんのよー! 
2.4.1.ゆかり:きっと暇な大学生よ全く!おかげで遅れちやったじゃない! 
2.4.2.ゆかり:それが大人のいいわけか,,,?

----------


## ST

> I'm not sure what you mean exactly here..  The Japanese sentence doesn't make much sense, though there is only one grammatical mistake here.

 Because I thought, this word is easy...

----------


## laxxy

A couple missing words:  

> p32-2:  title: しかたないよね 
> 2.1.1. 生徒: ゆかり先生来ないなあ
> SFX: ザク　ザク

 2.1.a. よく遅刻するなーあの人
2.1.b. 自習か？

----------


## ST

ага, такой шрифт трудно читать  ::

----------


## MOG

> I'm not sure what you mean exactly here..  The Japanese sentence doesn't make much sense, though there is only one grammatical mistake here.
> 			
> 		  Because I thought, this word is easy...

 Hey, that is different from what I thought! Then, この単語は簡単だと思ったからです。（用例のある辞書を使わなかったのは？）　I thought you wanted to say "I had learned so much of the word and it is easy for me, now."

----------


## MOG

> p32-2:  title: しかたないよね 
> 2.1.1. 生徒: ゆかり先生来ないなあ
> SFX: ザワ　ザワ 
> 2.2.1. ゆかり:自習【じしゅう】じゃないわよ! 
> 2.2.2.ゆかり:わっ きた! 
> 2.3.1. ゆかり:いやーちよっと休み時間にゲーム買いに行ってたのよ、プレステの! 
> 2.3.2. ゆかり:それがさー平日【へいじつ】なのに並んでんのよー! 
> 2.4.1.ゆかり:きっと暇な大学生よ、全く!おかげで遅れちやったじゃない!ねぇ？ 
> 2.4.2.ゆかり:それが大人のいいわけか…?

----------


## laxxy

p32-2: title: しかたないよね
Ничего нельзя было поделать... 
2.1.1. 生徒: ゆかり先生来ないなあ
Юкари-сенсей не пришла 
SFX: ザク　ザク
2.1.a. よく遅刻するなーあの人
Однако она часто опаздывает
2.1.b. 自習か？
Будем заниматься самоподготовкой? 
2.2.1. ゆかり:自習じゃないわよ!
Никакой самоподготовки! 
2.2.2.ゆかり:わつきた! 
er... "わっ！　来た！"??? 
O! Пришла! 
2.3.1. ゆかり:いやーちょっと休み時間にゲーム買いに行ってたのよプレステの!
Вот блин. Пошла вот я купить игру для плейстейшена. 
2.3.2. ゆかり:それがさー平日【へいじつ】なのに並んでんのよー!
Хотя и рабочий день, пришлось в очереди стоять. 
2.4.1.ゆかり:きっと暇な大学生よ全く!おかげで遅れちやったじゃない!
Вне всякого сомнения, все это из-за всяких студентов, у которых времени полно [по очередям стоять]! Из-за них я и опоздала. 
2.4.2.生徒:それが大人のいいわけか,,,?　
Такое ли уж это хорошее объяснение, как для взрослого человека? 
ーーー
問題
"買いに行ってた" -- I wonder what form is 買い... (I tried to guess from the context, but I do not know this expresson). 
ーーー
言葉
仕方無い	【しかたない】	(adj) it can't be helped, it's inevitable, it's no use, can't stand it, impatient, annoyed
遅刻	【ちこく】	(n,vs) lateness, late coming, (P)
自習	【じしゅう】	(n,vs) self-study, (P)
平日	【へいじつ】	(n-adv,n) weekday, ordinary days, (P)
並ぶ	【ならぶ】	(v5b,vi) to line up, to stand in a line, (P)
暇	【ひま】	(adj-na,n) (1) free time, leisure, leave, spare time, (2) farewell
御蔭で	【おかげで】	(exp) thanks to you, owing to you, because of you
(I knew only おかげさまで before):
御蔭様で	【おかげさまで】	(exp) Thanks to god, thanks to you

----------


## laxxy

> ага, такой шрифт трудно читать

 Я в нашей библиотеке нашел замечательную книжку, "Reading Sosho", 43-го года издания  ::  Надо будет оттуда отсканировать пару страниц, вот там это шрифт  ::  а это разве шрифт...  :: )
На самом деле, у нее в конце есть еще замечательная табличка, какие радикалы обычно справа, какие слева, и т.д. -- ее я точно отсканирую.

----------


## laxxy

> p30-1 くやしくなんかない 
> 1.1.1 ゆかり: えー　実は先生の親友【しんゆう】が今度結婚することになりました。
> Юкари: даа, действительно близкая подруга  учителя вышла замуж
> (или близкий друг учителя женился?)

 What does 今度　mean here? That her friend is about to marry yet another time? Or maybe that yet another friend is about to marry?

----------


## MOG

> SFX: ザワザワ 
> 2.2.2.ゆかり:わつきた! 
> er... "わっ！　来た！"??? 
> O! Пришла!

 Right.   

> 2.4.1.ゆかり:きっと暇な大学生よ全く!おかげで遅れちやったじゃない!
> Вне всякого сомнения, все это из-за всяких студентов, у которых времени полно [по очередям стоять]! Из-за них я и опоздала.

 You might guess it correctly but just thought it might be confusing. 全く is not used to indicate that the students have "enough" time to stand in the line. It's a exasperation.   

> 問題
> "買いに行ってた" -- I wonder what form is 買い... (I tried to guess from the context, but I do not know this expresson).

 Sort of a noun... There is a useful daily phrase, ～を買いに行く to go out buy smth. But there is also another usege of the word. The meaning in sentences like 今が買い or この商品は買いだ, is "reasonable, worth buying" because of the low price. You can also say 買い時  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  p30-1 くやしくなんかない 
> 1.1.1 ゆかり: えー　実は先生の親友【しんゆう】が今度結婚することになりました。
> Юкари: даа, действительно близкая подруга  учителя вышла замуж
> (или близкий друг учителя женился?)   What does 今度　mean here? That her friend is about to marry yet another time? Or maybe that yet another friend is about to marry?

 It means "soon".

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  SFX: ザワザワ 
> 2.2.2.ゆかり:わつきた! 
> er... "わっ！　来た！"??? 
> O! Пришла!   Right.     
> 			
> 				2.4.1.ゆかり:きっと暇な大学生よ全く!おかげで遅れちやったじゃない!
> Вне всякого сомнения, все это из-за всяких студентов, у которых времени полно [по очередям стоять]! Из-за них я и опоздала.
> 			
> 		  You might guess it correctly but just thought it might be confusing. 全く is not used to indicate that the students have "enough" time to stand in the line. It's a exasperation.

 Thanks. I wasn't sure if it carried some information. 
"всё" in "всё это" is kind of like an exasperation, too -- if you drop it, the meaning won't change, it just adds some emotion.
"времени полно"/"хватает времени"/ и др. have to be used completely to translate 暇 I think, although you can also say "у которых есть [свободное] время" with perhaps a little neutral and less colloquial intonation.   

> [quote:2flc5gpk]
> 問題
> "買いに行ってた" -- I wonder what form is 買い... (I tried to guess from the context, but I do not know this expresson).

 Sort of a noun... There is a useful daily phrase, ～を買いに行く to go out buy smth. But there is also another usege of the word. The meaning in sentences like 今が買い or この商品は買いだ, is "reasonable, worth buying" because of the low price. You can also say 買い時  :: [/quote:2flc5gpk]
I see, thanks! Can this be used with other verb pairs instead of 買う＋行く too?

----------


## laxxy

p33-1. title: 夢の世界へ 
1.1.1.　ちよ:　ゆかり先生もゲームするんですね
1.1.2.　ゆかり:　するわよー
1.2.1.　ゆかり：　げーむはいいわよね
1.2.2.　ゆかり:　現実を忘れて楽しめるものね
1.4.1.　ゆかり:　...リセットもあるしね
1.4.2.　学生:　「...なんかあったのかな...」 
pretty clear  ::  Except for the last sentence, which I don't understand  ::

----------


## laxxy

p33-1. title: 夢の世界へ
Into the world of dreams! (not translated, as we all know that they speak English in the fantasy land. Or maybe Japanese. I've never played any Russian fantasy games.) 
1.1.1.　ちよ:　ゆかり先生もゲームするんですね
Юкари-сенсей, вы тоже в компьютерные игры играете
1.1.2.　ゆかり:　するわよー
Играю
1.2.1.　ゆかり：　げーむはいいわよね
Игры, это хорошее дело
1.2.2.　ゆかり:　現実を忘れて楽しめるものね
Уход от реальности -- это приятно
1.4.1.　ゆかり:　...リセットもあるしね
И можно перезагрузиться, если надо
1.4.2.　学生:　「...なんかあったのかな...」 
?????

----------


## MOG

> Can this be used with other verb pairs instead of 買う＋行く too?

 Of course. Verbal noun + verb.
遊ぶ　→　遊びに出かける
楽しみにする（look forward to do smth） has the same construction.

----------


## MOG

> 1.2.2.　ゆかり:　現実を忘れて楽しめるものね
> Уход от реальности -- это приятно

 How can this sentense translated in Russian literally?  

> 1.4.1.　ゆかり:　...リセットもあるしね
> И можно перезагрузиться, если надо

 Почему здесь глагол в совершенный вид? А не лучше в несовершенный вид?  

> 1.4.2.　学生:　「...なんかあったのかな...」 
> ?????

 She might have had some trouble...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Can this be used with other verb pairs instead of 買う＋行く too?   Of course. Verbal noun + verb.
> 遊ぶ　→　遊びに出かける
> 楽しみにする（look forward to do smth） has the same construction.

 Right, thanks.... I actually knew these expressions, but I didn't think about how they were formed... Pimsleur does it to you...   

> Originally Posted by laxxy  1.2.2.　ゆかり:　現実を忘れて楽しめるものね
> Уход от реальности -- это приятно   How can this sentense translated in Russian literally?

 Sorry, I did not quite understand your question...
Mожно также сказать "Приятно отвлечься от реальности/(реальной жизни)".   

> 1.4.1.　ゆかり:　...リセットもあるしね
> И можно перезагрузиться, если надо

 Хмм... Можно и в несовершенном -- "и когда надо, можно перезагружаться".
По-моему, это на смысл мало влияет.
Возможно, несовершенный сильнее подчеркивает что перезагружаться можно многократно, до получения требуемого результата. Вот например: в Space Quest II (iirc) был игровой автомат. Там можно было сохранять игру и перезагружаться при каждом проигрыше, и таким образом заработать много денег.
С другой стороны, если она просто хочет сказать, что если вдруг случится какая-то пакость, то можно перезагрузиться, совершенная форма звучит лучше, или по крайней мере в большинстве выражений более естественно. Имхо.   

> 1.4.2.　学生:　「...なんかあったのかな...」 
> ?????

 Like, something might have happened in her life that she would have liked to avoid? I see, thanks.

----------


## ST

Уход от реальности-стандартный термин. по научному-эскапизм   ::   умм, зачем в SQII деньги...это же квест  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Уход от реальности-стандартный термин. по научному-эскапизм    умм, зачем в SQII деньги...это же квест

 За давностью лет, не помню. по-моему, на них что-то купить было нужно (это происходит в баре на планете на которой кораблик главного героя делает аварийную посадку). Помню что деньги назывались buckazoids. Там еще и гонки с препятствиями были  ::

----------


## laxxy

033.2: しっかり！ 
2.1.1. 春日：　私　大阪におる時はとろいとか　ぼーっとしとるとか言われてました 
2.2.1. 春日：　でも転校を機会にしっかりせなあかんて思てるねん
2.2.а. ...しっかり...
2.2.2. 誰かの声：　春日さん　春日さん！ 
2.3.1. ゆかり：　春日さん聞いてた？
2.3.2. 春日：　...あ　いえ... 
2.4.1. ゆかり：　しっかりしてよーじゃ大山くーん
2.4.2. 春日：　「...しっかりせな...」

----------


## ST

p33-1. label: しっかり! 
2.1.1. 歩: 私大阪におる時はとろいとかぼーつとしとるとか言われてました。 
2.2.1.歩:でも転校【てんこう】を機会【きかい】にしっかりせなあかんて思てるねん　　　
label: しかり... 
2.2.2.ゆかり:春日さん、春日さん! 
2.3.1.ゆかり:春日さん聞いてた? 
2.3.2.歩:あ...いえ... 
2.4.1.ゆかり:しっかりしてよー
　　　　じゃ大山くーん 
2.4.2.label: しっかりせん...

----------


## ST

черт, запостили в разницей в 2 минуты   ::

----------


## ST

вообщем то в первых двух кадрах ничего не понятно...и главное, что означает тут глагол しっかり, вокруг которого все и вертится...
【しっかり】 (adj-na,adv,n) (uk) firmly; tightly; reliable; level-headed; steady

----------


## laxxy

> вообщем то в первых двух кадрах ничего не понятно...и главное, что означает тут глагол しっかり, вокруг которого все и вертится...
> 【しっかり】 (adj-na,adv,n) (uk) firmly; tightly; reliable; level-headed; steady

 I think she is thinking along the lines of "Back in Osaka, I usually answered kinda slow and dumb when sayin things, but since I transferred, here is an opportunity for me and I must become more sharp and quick", something like that. But there are a lot of expressions that look unusual, kansai dialect perhaps?  ::  
---
とろい	(adj) slow (slightly pejorative), dull, stupid
ぼうっと	(adv,n,vs) doing nothing, being stupefied, faintly, vaguely, in flames, flushingly, abstractedly, dazedly, blankly, dimly, hazily, dreamily, indistinctly

----------


## ST

yeah, it does make a sence, then...but I realy can`t figure out, how to say it on Russian...   ::  
Well, I can try, though...

----------


## ST

p33-1. label: しっかり!
вникай! 
2.1.1. 歩: 私大阪におる時はとろいとかぼーつとしとるとか言われてました。
Аюми: во время моей жизни в Осака (я плохо во все вникала) 
2.2.1.歩:でも転校【てんこう】を機会【きかい】にしっかりせなあかんて思てるねん　
но, думаю, смена школы - это удобный момент чтобы начать вникать, да?
　
label: しかり...
вникать... 
2.2.2.ゆかり:春日さん、春日さん!
Касуга-сан, Касуга-сан! 
2.3.1.ゆかり:春日さん聞いてた?
Касуги-сан, слушаешь? 
2.3.2.歩:あ...いえ...
Аюми: а...нет... 
2.4.1.ゆかり:しっかりしてよー
　　　　じゃ大山くーん
Юкари: вникаешь? тогда, Оояма-кун. 
2.4.2.label: しっかりせん...
не вникает...

----------


## laxxy

> p33-1. label: しっかり!
> вникай! 
> 2.1.1. 歩: 私大阪におる時はとろいとかぼーつとしとるとか言われてました。
> Аюми: во время моей жизни в Осака (я плохо во все вникала)

 Hmmm... To me the word "вникать" doesn't make much sense in this situation... It seems more about her not reacting to things happening around her, rather than not thinking about things deeply enough... although looking at examples at alc.co.jp しっかり clearly has the meaning you suggest.  
Может быть, "я была невнимательна"/"нужно сделаться более внимательной"?   

> 2.4.1.ゆかり:しっかりしてよー
> 　　　　じゃ大山くーん
> Юкари: вникаешь? тогда, Оояма-кун.

 По-моему, Юкари говорит ей "Будь более внимательна".

----------


## ST

че то чем дальше в лес тем толще партизаны  ::   а начиналось так легко и просто...

----------


## laxxy

> че то чем дальше в лес тем толще партизаны   а начиналось так легко и просто...

 hehe  ::  Actually I find it easier with practice. Especially remembering kanji, I almost never enter anything through radical search and such now, even if I don't know the word I can usually quickly recall other words with those kanji. Reading too. But on my level there are bound to be some expressions that I do not know yet.

----------


## laxxy

Here is a fansub translation from Manga-Basket. 
2.1.1. People in Osaka often said I was spaced out or not paying attention.
2.2.1. But now I can grab this chance to pay attention.
2.2.2. Kasuga-san Kasuga-san
2.3.1. Kasuga-san, were you listening? 
2.3.2. Ah, no.
2.4.1. Please pay attention. Next, Ouyama-kun
2.4.2. Must pay attention. 
--
so it seems as we thought, although I couldn't find any examples in the online dictionaries with this meaning.

----------


## ST

интересно, эти фансаберы-англоязычные люди, которые знают японский, или японцы-которые знают английский...   ::   
Да нет, прогресс есть, я тоже чувствую. Не то чтобы раньше совсем не знал, а теперь fluent....но вообщем лучше чем было (хотя МОГ-сан наверно бы не согласился  ::  )
Я имел в виду другое...что в самой манге хумор стал уж очень тонкий, и стиль речи хитрый...

----------


## laxxy

> интересно, эти фансаберы-англоязычные люди, которые знают японский, или японцы-которые знают английский...

 I think there are both kinds, the former being more common.   

> Да нет, прогресс есть, я тоже чувствую. Не то чтобы раньше совсем не знал, а теперь fluent....но вообщем лучше чем было (хотя МОГ-сан наверно бы не согласился  )
> Я имел в виду другое...что в самой манге хумор стал уж очень тонкий, и стиль речи хитрый...

 could be...

----------


## ST

на http://www.guidetojapanese.org/ начали делать русскоязычную версию...правда пока пару разделов только перевели. Можно попроситься наверно в команду переводчиков...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> на http://www.guidetojapanese.org/ начали делать русскоязычную версию...правда пока пару разделов только перевели. Можно попроситься наверно в команду переводчиков...

 Хорошее дело, а то все русские учебники, которые я видел, на меня страшную тоску наводят. 
Но это серьезный проект, я сейчас не возьмусь. И времени не хватает, и чтобы правильно все попереводить нужно знать русскую лингвистическую лексику (даже если переводить по-другому).

----------


## laxxy

034.01: あーわかるわかる 
1.2.1.　春日:　あのー　あのちっこい子はなんなんです？
1.2.2.　よみ:　あー！　ちよちゃん！天才少女よ
1.3.1.　よみ:　10才だけど天才だから高校で勉強してるの
1.4.1.　春日:　あー　うちの近所にもおませな正太君がおったけど　それの凄いバーションやね？
1.4.2.　よみ:　それはちょっと違うんじゃないかな 
----
問題：
- Интересно, а есть разница между 才 и 歳? Я и тот и тот встречал для обозначения лет...
- 1.4.1. не понял... Что-то про то что у нее недалеко от дома тоже был какой-то Shouta-kun(?), а Чиё -- это типа его более крутая версия  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  1.2.2.　ゆかり:　現実を忘れて楽しめるものね
> Уход от реальности -- это приятно   How can this sentense translated in Russian literally?   Sorry, I did not quite understand your question...
> Mожно также сказать "Приятно отвлечься от реальности/(реальной жизни)".

 Practically it is much the same but I thought its literal translation would be "you can get out of the reality and enjoy it", rather than "getting out of the reality is nice". Now it's just a fool of me..   

> 1.4.1.　ゆかり:　...リセットもあるしね
> И можно перезагрузиться, если надо

 Хмм... Можно и в несовершенном -- "и когда надо, можно перезагружаться".
По-моему, это на смысл мало влияет.
Возможно, несовершенный сильнее подчеркивает что перезагружаться можно многократно, до получения требуемого результата. Вот например: в Space Quest II (iirc) был игровой автомат. Там можно было сохранять игру и перезагружаться при каждом проигрыше, и таким образом заработать много денег.
С другой стороны, если она просто хочет сказать, что если вдруг случится какая-то пакость, то можно перезагрузиться, совершенная форма звучит лучше, или по крайней мере в большинстве выражений более естественно. Имхо.[/quote:2gjiicgw]
Ясно, спасибо.

----------


## MOG

Here is a standard version.  

> 033.2: しっかり！ 
> 2.1.1. 春日：　私　大阪におる時はとろいとか　ぼーっとしとるとか言われてました 私、大阪にいる時はとろい(I'm not sure there may be some words for とろい, I'm afraid this is a sort of 関西弁)とか、ぼーとしてるとか言われていました
> 2.2.1. 春日：　でも転校を機会にしっかりせなあかんて思てるねん でも転校を機会にしっかりしないといけないと思っているんです
> 2.2.а. ...しっかり...
> 2.2.2. 誰かの声：　春日さん　春日さん！ 
> 2.3.1. ゆかり：　春日さん聞いてた？
> 2.3.2. 春日：　...あ　いえ... 
> 2.4.1. ゆかり：　しっかりしてよーじゃ大山くーん
> 2.4.2. 春日：　「...しっかりせな...」 「...しっかりしないと...]

----------


## MOG

> Да нет, прогресс есть, я тоже чувствую. Не то чтобы раньше совсем не знал, а теперь fluent....но вообщем лучше чем было (хотя МОГ-сан наверно бы не согласился  )
> Я имел в виду другое...что в самой манге хумор стал уж очень тонкий, и стиль речи хитрый...

 Ты сам знаешь  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.4.1.　春日:　あー　うちの近所にもおませな正太君がおったけど　それの凄いバーションやね？ うちの近所にもおませな正太君（という子）がいたけどそれの凄いバージョンだね？
> ----
> 問題：
> - Интересно, а есть разница между 才 и 歳? Я и тот и тот встречал для обозначения лет...

 歳 is the normal kanji for the meaning of year but since 才 has the same prononciation and way easier writing, it is often used with the meaning.  

> - 1.4.1. не понял... Что-то про то что у нее недалеко от дома тоже был какой-то Shouta-kun(?), а Чиё -- это типа его более крутая версия

 ませた子、ませた娘 alc.co.jp
I think you get it all right.

----------


## laxxy

034.01: あーわかるわかる
Ааа, понятно, понятно. 
1.2.1.　春日:　あのー　あのちっこい子はなんなんです？
Это, вот эта маленькая девочка, что, что она здесь делает?
1.2.2.　よみ:　あー！　ちよちゃん！天才少女よ
А! Это Чиё-чан! Гениальная девочка! (также в русском языке есть слово "вундеркинд")
1.3.1.　よみ:　10才だけど天才だから高校で勉強してるの
Хотя ей всего 10 лет, она уже учится в старшей школе, потому что очень способная.
1.4.1.　春日:　あー　うちの近所にもおませな正太君がおったけど　それの凄いバーションやね？
А... У нас в районе тоже есть такой Шота-кун, очень умный для своих лет. Чиё-чан -- это типа его более продвинутая версия, да?
1.4.2.　よみ:　それはちょっと違うんじゃないかな 
Вообще-то это немного другое... 
------
Я, на самом деле, не совсем понял юмор тут. Похоже что сравнение, которое делает 春日, не совсем корректно -- but isn't 天才少女 also おませ? Или дело в каких-то особенностях употребления этих слов?
Or maybe I'm just too much like 春日さん myself to understand this  ::

----------


## laxxy

Thanks for your help!   

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  1.2.2.　ゆかり:　現実を忘れて楽しめるものね
> Уход от реальности -- это приятно   How can this sentense translated in Russian literally?   Sorry, I did not quite understand your question...
> Mожно также сказать "Приятно отвлечься от реальности/(реальной жизни)".   Practically it is much the same but I thought its literal translation would be "you can get out of the reality and enjoy it", rather than "getting out of the reality is nice". Now it's just a fool of me..

 Got it, I see what you mean. You are right, my first translation is "getting out of the reality is nice". The 2nd one is in the middle I guess, can mean either thing. You can also say smth like "можно отвлечься от реальности и поразвлекаться".

----------


## ST

p34-2 天才 
2.1.1. label: 大阪ではずつて走りはクラスで一番おそかつた。。。でも。。。　 
2.2.1. label: このクラスには小学生がおる 
2.2.2. 春日: ままけられへん! 
2.3.1. 春日: まけたーー! 
2.4.1.春日: やっぱりし天才にはかなわへんねやろかあー 
2.4.2. 少女: ちよちゃんに走りで負けたのあんたが初めてだよ

----------


## ST

p34-2 天才
вундеркинд 
2.1.1. label: 大阪ではずつて走りはクラスで一番おそかつた。。。でも。。。　
Находясь в Осаке я была самая медленная в классе....но… 
2.2.1. label: このクラスには小学生がおる
Но в этом классе есть ученик младшей школы! 
2.2.2. 春日: ま-まけられへん!
Я не проиграю! 
2.3.1. 春日: まけたーー!
Проиграааалаа! 
2.4.1.春日: やっぱりし天才にはかなわへんねやろかあー
Так я и думала, что вундеркинд (силен во всем?) 
2.4.2. 少女: ちよちゃんに走りで負けたのあんたが初めてだよ
Наверно ты первая, кто проиграл Чиё-тян в беге…

----------


## laxxy

> 2.4.2. 少女: ちよちゃんに走りで負けたのあんたが初めてだよ
> Наверно ты первая, кто проиграл Чиё-тян в беге…

 Just trying to make sure I understand the sentence construction right -- there is an omitted は after 負けたの, correct?

----------


## MOG

> 1.4.1.　春日:　あー　うちの近所にもおませな正太君がおったけど　それの凄いバーションやね？
> А... У нас в районе тоже есть такой Шота-кун, очень умный(I don't this is a good word for　おませ. Взрослый, maybe) для своих лет. Чиё-чан -- это типа его более продвинутая версия, да?
> 1.4.2.　よみ:　それはちょっと違うんじゃないかな 
> Вообще-то это немного другое... 
> ------
> Я, на самом деле, не совсем понял юмор тут. Похоже что сравнение, которое делает 春日, не совсем корректно -- but isn't 天才少女 also おませ? Или дело в каких-то особенностях употребления этих слов?
> Or maybe I'm just too much like 春日さん myself to understand this

 No, 天才少女 is not おませ, while 天才少女 means she is really smart, おませ means that he or she is interested in a sort of adult theme: love affairs. That’s the point. BTW, I believe that there is no grade skipping in Japan, even one or two, needless to say of the case like Chiyo-chan. No early entry into university. However, a couple of years ago, there was some early entry in to university of a “genius boy” at the age of, I think it was around 10 in the neighboring country, Korea.  ::

----------


## MOG

> p34-2 天才
> вундеркинд 
> 2.1.1. label: 大阪ではずっと走りはクラスで一番おそかった。。。でも。。。type the next consonent twice to write little "っ". zutto, osokatta  　
> Находясь в Осаке я была самая медленная в классе....но… 
> 2.2.1. label: このクラスには小学生がおる（＝いる）
> Но в этом классе есть ученик младшей школы! 
> 2.2.2. 春日: ま-まけられへん!
> Я не проиграю! 
> 2.3.1. 春日: まけたーー!
> ...

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  2.4.2. 少女: ちよちゃんに走りで負けたのあんたが初めてだよ
> Наверно ты первая, кто проиграл Чиё-тян в беге…   Just trying to make sure I understand the sentence construction right -- there is an omitted は after 負けたの, correct?

 Yes, that's right.

----------


## ST

やっぱし天才には適わないんかなぁ
как я и думала, невозможно тягаться с вундеркиндом 
heh,  I can write this little "っ"...but whose guys who made this manga-can`t  ::  
BTW, how will be most unformal greeting in Japanese? something like "Yo!" or "Preved!"?

----------


## ST

おませ=precocious (www.csse.monash.edu.au)  *precocious*  прил.  1) с.-х. скороспелый, ранний  2) перен.  а) рано развившийся; не по годам развитой  б) преждевременный; ранний   
At the precocious age of 29 she was made a professor of philology. — Очень рано, в 29 лет она стала профессором филологии.  
Syn:  premature, early
(lingvo 9.0) 
может, что то типа: Шота-кун не по годам развитой (в духовном смысле) для своих лет?   ::

----------


## ST

p35-1: 球技【きゅうぎ】	 
1.1.1. ゆかり:じゃあ二人一組になってトスの練習【れんしゅう】ー 
1.1.2. あゆみ:ちよちゃん一緒にやろかー 
1.1.3. ちよ:　はい! 
1.2.1. SFX: ベン 
1.2.2. ちよ:たや 
1.3.1. SFX: ぼん 
1.3.2. あゆみ:ウ 
1.4.1. ゆかり:なんだかなー

----------


## ST

p35-1: 球技【きゅうぎ】	
игра в мяч 
1.1.1. ゆかり:じゃあ二人一組になってトスの練習【れんしゅう】ー
Ну-ка, разбейтесь на команды по 2 человека для кидания мяча 
1.1.2. あゆみ:ちよちゃん一緒にやろかー
Чиё-тян, давай вместе? 
1.1.3. ちよ:　はい!
Ага! 
1.2.1. SFX: ベン
БАМ! 
1.2.2. ちよ:たや
Ой 
1.3.1. SFX: ぼん
БОМ! 
1.3.2. あゆみ:ウ
Уй 
1.4.1. ゆかり:なんだかなー　
Ну что там еще…

----------


## laxxy

035.2: コンピューター！ 
2.1.а. この学校ではパソコンの授業があります
2.1.b. ちよ：　はーー 
2.2.1. よみ：　どうしたの？ちよちゃん
2.2.2. ちよ：　あ　あのっ　私コンピューターって全然触ったことなくてっ 
2.3.1. ちよ：　これは？
2.3.2. よみ：　マウス　それを使って操作するのよ 
2.4.a. ちよ：　よっ
2.4.b. SFX: ぶんぶん
2.4.1. よみ：　いや　そーじゃなくて

----------


## MOG

> heh,  I can write this little "っ"...but whose guys who made this manga-can`t

 Ну, они ясно показывают. Лакси же правильно читает  ::    

> BTW, how will be most unformal greeting in Japanese? something like "Yo!" or "Preved!"?

 よう！ or オッス！ will do  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.2.1. SFX: ベン
> БАМ! 
> 1.2.2. ちよ:にゃ
> Ой 
> 1.3.1. SFX: ぼん
> БОМ! 
> 1.3.2. あゆみ:ウ
> Уй 
> 1.4.1. ゆかり:なんだかなー　
> Ну что там еще…

----------


## MOG

> 035.2: コンピューター！ 
> 2.1.а. この学校ではパソコンの授業があります
> 2.1.b. ちよ：　は――_

----------


## laxxy

035.2: コンピューター！
Компьютер! 
2.1.а. この学校ではパソコンの授業があります
В этой школе есть компьютерные уроки
2.1.b. ちよ：　はーー
Уфф.... 
2.2.1. よみ：　どうしたの？ちよちゃん
Что случилось, Чиё-чан?
2.2.2. ちよ：　あ　あのっ　私コンピューターって全然触ったことなくてっ
Э, это... я с компьютером никогда не работала... 
2.3.1. ちよ：　これは？
Тут?
2.3.2. よみ：　マウス　それを使って操作するのよ
Вот мышка, используй ее для работы на компьютере 
2.4.a. ちよ：　よっ
Ё!  :: 
2.4.b. SFX: ぶんぶん
Вжик-вжик
2.4.1. よみ：　いや　そーじゃなくて
Нет, не так 
---
言葉：
授業	【じゅぎょう】	(n,vs) lesson, class work, (P)
触る	【さわる】	(v5r) to touch, to feel, (P)
操作	【そうさ】	(n,vs) operation, management, processing, (P) 
---
問題：
I'm not at all confident in my translation of 2.2.2.... it was a rather wild guess.

----------


## laxxy

I'll be grateful for any comments regarding the previous strip about the computer... In the meantime, 
36.01: いるかな？
1.1.1. 女子:　ネコってなんか知んないけどせまい所好きよねー
1.2.1. 女子:　でね気がついたら紙袋の中とか本棚のあいてる所に入ってんの
1.2.a. 女子:　なんだろーねえ 
---
問題：
Is 知んない another way to say 知らない? 
XXのあいてる = ??
---
言葉：
紙袋 「かみふくろ」: a paper bag
気がつく	【きがつく】	(v5k) (1) to notice, to become aware, to perceive, to realize, to realise, (2) to recover consciousness, to come to oneself

----------


## ST

хм, Чиё-тян гений, а комьютер не умеет юзать  ::

----------


## MOG

> 2.2.1. よみ：　どうしたの？ちよちゃん
> Что случилось, Чиё-чан?
> 2.2.2. ちよ：　あ　あのっ　私コンピューターって全然触ったことなくてっ
> А, вот -- у меня на компьютере ничего не двигается (???) 
> ---
> 問題：
> I'm not at all confident in my translation of 2.2.2.... it was a rather wild guess.

 It's informal way to say 私はコンピューターというものを一度も使ったことがないので.. 
Any further question?

----------


## MOG

> 36.01: いるかな？
> 1.1.1. 女子:　ネコってなんか知んないけどせまい所好きよねー
> 1.2.1. 女子:　でね気がついたら紙袋の中とか本棚のあいてる所に入ってんの
> 1.2.a. 女子 imo, 榊 is just hearing what they say and checked her desk so the title is いるかな？:　なんだろーねえ 
> ---
> 問題：
> Is 知んない another way to say 知らない? 
> XXのあいてる = ??

 When you say 知らない without trying to speak it clearly, not taking enough breath, it sounds like 知んない, because you don't leave your tongue from palate when you pronounce ら. So as 入ってんの＜入ってるの

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  2.2.1. よみ：　どうしたの？ちよちゃん
> Что случилось, Чиё-чан?
> 2.2.2. ちよ：　あ　あのっ　私コンピューターって全然触ったことなくてっ
> А, вот -- у меня на компьютере ничего не двигается (???) 
> ---
> 問題：
> I'm not at all confident in my translation of 2.2.2.... it was a rather wild guess.   It's informal way to say 私はコンピューターというものを一度も使ったことがないので.. 
> Any further question?

 Got it, thanks!

----------


## laxxy

36.01: いるかな？
Нет ли ее там? 
1.1.1. 女子:　ネコってなんか知んないけどせまい所好きよねー
Не знаю почему, но кошки любят тесные места
1.2.1. 女子:　でね気がついたら紙袋の中とか本棚のあいてる所に入ってんの
Я видела как они залазят в бумажные пакеты и на книжные полки 
1.2.a. 女子:　なんだろーねえ 
И зачем это они... 
---
A nice strip!
Не понял что в точности значит でね気がついたら  ::  Smth like "Looking at the places I saw them exiting, we can say that they get into paperbags and onto bookshelves"?

----------


## ST

хм..парта внутри пустая чтоли?

----------


## laxxy

> хм..парта внутри пустая чтоли?

 Ну да. А у вас что, не пустые были?

----------


## ST

не помню  ::

----------


## ST

а, точно. В младших классах вроде там внутри ящик был. А спереди что то типа крышки. когда стоишь ее открываешь, и когда сидишь-закрываешь...и она так хлопала еще.... но я не уверен, может что то путаю...
А в старших классах у нас были типа небольших столов, отдельные. там вроде просто небольшая полка была снизу, и все.

----------


## laxxy

> а, точно. В младших классах вроде там внутри ящик был. А спереди что то типа крышки. когда стоишь ее открываешь, и когда сидишь-закрываешь...и она так хлопала еще.... но я не уверен, может что то путаю...

 У нас было по разному в разных кабинетах,  в некоторых были ящики типа как на картинке (без крышек, просто спереди открытые), а в некоторых были просто столы с крючком для портфеля слева.
В нескольких вообще были длинные столы человек на 5 типа как в университете.  

> А в старших классах у нас были типа небольших столов, отдельные. там вроде просто небольшая полка была снизу, и все.

 Отдельные -- это как? На одного человека, что-ли?

----------


## MOG

> 1.2.1. 女子:　でね気がついたら紙袋の中とか本棚のあいてる所に入ってんの
> Я видела как они залазят в бумажные пакеты и на книжные полки 
> ---
> A nice strip!
> Не понял что в точности значит でね気がついたら  Smth like "Looking at the places I saw them exiting, we can say that they get into paperbags and onto bookshelves"?

 I don't know how to tell apart ”本棚の中” and ”本棚の上” neither in English nor in Russian. I suppose both "get onto bookshelves" and "залазят НА книжные полки"　mean "本棚の中". Am I right?
本棚の空いたところ　-　empty space in(on?) a bookshelf 
でね is shortened それでね and we often say just で or でね. "And, I find it putting itself in a paperbag(should it be used in plural?)...

----------


## MOG

> а, точно. В младших классах вроде там внутри ящик был. А спереди что то типа крышки. когда стоишь ее открываешь, и когда сидишь-закрываешь...и она так хлопала еще.... но я не уверен, может что то путаю...

 I have no idea what "крыша" means here. Когда стоишь ее открываешь, и когда сидишь закрываешь..  ::   ::

----------


## MOG

> У нас было по разному в разных кабинетах,  в некоторых были ящики типа как на картинке (без крышек, просто спереди открытые), а в некоторых были просто столы с крючком для портфеля слева.
> В нескольких вообще были длинные столы человек на 5 типа как в университете.

 У нас тоже такие. Но у них был ящик всегда. С двумя крючками слева и справа стола, как на картинке.

----------


## ST

> Отдельные -- это как? На одного человека, что-ли?

 ага   

> I have no idea what "крыша" means here. Когда стоишь ее открываешь, и когда сидишь закрываешь..

 крышка (lid, cover), а не крыша   ::   
Трудно объяснить...представь что твой стул жестко соединен со столом, и отодвинуть ты его не можешь. И когда ты стоишь (чтобы поздороватсья с учителем когда он заходит в класс, например) то край стола будет упираться тебе в ноги, и стоять неудобно. Чтобы этого избежать, ближний к человеку край стола (сантиметров 20) делали откидывающимся вперед. Убрал крышку-встал, сел-закрыл...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  У нас было по разному в разных кабинетах,  в некоторых были ящики типа как на картинке (без крышек, просто спереди открытые), а в некоторых были просто столы с крючком для портфеля слева.
> В нескольких вообще были длинные столы человек на 5 типа как в университете.   У нас тоже такие. Но у них был ящик всегда. С двумя крючками слева и справа стола, как на картинке.

 На самом деле у нас тоже были с обоих сторон крючки  ::  просто я справа никогда за таким столом не сидел, поэтому для меня он был слева (у нас по двое сидят), вот я и написал так. sorry  :: 
Я конечно уже точно не помню, но по-моему в столах с крючками ящиков таки не было.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  1.2.1. 女子:　でね気がついたら紙袋の中とか本棚のあいてる所に入ってんの
> Я видела как они залазят в бумажные пакеты и на книжные полки 
> ---
> A nice strip!
> Не понял что в точности значит でね気がついたら  Smth like "Looking at the places I saw them exiting, we can say that they get into paperbags and onto bookshelves"?   I don't know how to tell apart ”本棚の中” and ”本棚の上” neither in English nor in Russian. I suppose both "get onto bookshelves" and "залазят НА книжные полки"　mean "本棚の中". Am I right?
> 本棚の空いたところ　-　empty space in(on?) a bookshelf 
> でね is shortened それでね and we often say just で or でね. "And, I find it putting itself in a paperbag(should it be used in plural?)...

 Thanks!
I think it's the same in both Russian and English, I'd have to say smth like "кошка залезла сверху на книжные полки" to say ”本棚の上”.

----------


## MOG

> I have no idea what "крыша" means here. Когда стоишь ее открываешь, и когда сидишь закрываешь..
> 			
> 		  крышка (lid, cover), а не крыша    
> Трудно объяснить...представь что твой стул жестко соединен со столом, и отодвинуть ты его не можешь. И когда ты стоишь (чтобы поздороватсья с учителем когда он заходит в класс, например) то край стола будет упираться тебе в ноги, и стоять неудобно. Чтобы этого избежать, ближний к человеку край стола (сантиметров 20) делали откидывающимся вперед. Убрал крышку-встал, сел-закрыл...

 Ага, понятно, спасибо.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  I don't know how to tell apart ”本棚の中” and ”本棚の上” neither in English nor in Russian. I suppose both "get onto bookshelves" and "залазят НА книжные полки"　mean "本棚の中". Am I right?   I think it's the same in both Russian and English, I'd have to say smth like "кошка залезла сверху на книжные полки" to say ”本棚の上”.

 Как неудобно..  ::   Тогда как сказать "本棚の上にある箱とって"? Возьми коробку на книжные полки? Наверное все и понятно от ситуаций.

----------


## ST

MOG-сан, если не секрет, скажи, сколько у тебя заняло времени перевести мой пост выше?  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG  I don't know how to tell apart ”本棚の中” and ”本棚の上” neither in English nor in Russian. I suppose both "get onto bookshelves" and "залазят НА книжные полки"　mean "本棚の中". Am I right?   I think it's the same in both Russian and English, I'd have to say smth like "кошка залезла сверху на книжные полки" to say ”本棚の上”.   Как неудобно..   Тогда как сказать "本棚の上にある箱とって"? Возьми коробку на книжные полки? Наверное все и понятно от ситуаций.

 "Возьми коробку, которая лежит сверху на полках" ("Возьми коробку с книжных полок" is also perfectly fine, unless there are several both 中 and 上). "Возьми коробку сверху полок" also sounds OK, although I would have probably used the former version. 
The inverse would be "Положи коробку сверху на полки".

----------


## ST

ну усаги-сан в переводе не нуждается...едем дальше

----------


## ST

*laxxy*-ты кандзи не пишешь уже случайно? если да-тогда я не буду  ::

----------


## laxxy

> *laxxy*-ты кандзи не пишешь уже случайно? если да-тогда я не буду

 no, please go ahead.

----------


## ST

37-1. title: 大きいうさぎさんだ 
1.3.1. ちよ:あ、榊さん! 
1.3.2. 榊:どーどうしたんだ　これ.... 
1.3.3.  ちよ::商店街【しょうてんがい】の福引き【ふくびき】で当たったんですー 
1.4.1. 榊:...た　大変そーだから持ってやろよ... 
1.4.2. ちよ:すみませんー 
1.4.3. ちよ:いや...いい...

----------


## ST

37-1. title: 大きいうさぎさんだ
Большой Кролик 
1.3.1. ちよ:あ、榊さん!
А, Сакаки-сан! 
1.3.2. 榊:どーどうしたんだ　これ....
Ч-что это? 
1.3.3. ちよ:商店街【しょうてんがい】の福引き【ふくびき】で当たったんですー
На базарной лотерее выиграла (商店街 в словаре=торговый район, но я не знаю как это адекватно перевести) 
1.4.1. 榊:...た　大変そーだから持ってやろよ...
…странно все же нести это в руках… (???) 
1.4.2. ちよ:すみませんー
Извини… 
1.4.3. ちよ:いや...いい...	
…ну….да…

----------


## MOG

> MOG-сан, если не секрет, скажи, сколько у тебя заняло времени перевести мой пост выше?

 Про крышку? Что? Я не перевел  ::  Ну, около тридцати секундов? Не знаю..

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  Как неудобно..   Тогда как сказать "本棚の上にある箱とって"? Возьми коробку на книжные полки? Наверное все и понятно от ситуаций.   "Возьми коробку, которая лежит сверху на полках" ("Возьми коробку с книжных полок" is also perfectly fine, unless there are several both 中 and 上). "Возьми коробку сверху полок" also sounds OK, although I would have probably used the former version. 
> The inverse would be "Положи коробку сверху на полки".

 Ого, спасибо большое. Понял  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.3.3. ちよ:商店街【しょうてんがい】の福引き【ふくびき】で当たったんですー
> На базарной лотерее выиграла (商店街 в словаре=торговый район, но я не знаю как это адекватно перевести)

 Я тоже не знаю..  

> 1.4.1. 榊:...た　大変そーだから持ってやるよ... Тебе нести это наверное трудно. Я несу для тебя…странно все же нести это в руках… (???) 
> 1.4.2. ちよ:すみませんー
> Извини… 
> 1.4.3. 榊:いや...いい...	
> …ну….да…Не за что.

----------


## ST

хм...судя по картинкам я так и думал. Но где это написано в тексте? 
...た　大変そーだから持ってやるよ... 
(тебе это трудно)-пропущеная часть фразы?
大変-очень, ужасно
そうだから-вот поэтому
持って-несу
やる (v5r,vt) (col) (uk) to do; to have sexual intercourse; to kill; to give (to inferiors, animals, etc.); -тут наверно это значит: несу для тебя?

----------


## laxxy

> хм...судя по картинкам я так и думал. Но где это написано в тексте? 
> ...た　大変そーだから持ってやるよ... 
> (тебе это трудно)-пропущеная часть фразы?
> 大変-очень, ужасно
> そうだから-вот поэтому
> 持って-несу
> やる (v5r,vt) (col) (uk) to do; to have sexual intercourse; to kill; to give (to inferiors, animals, etc.); -тут наверно это значит: несу для тебя?

 My 2c:
大変	【たいへん】	(adj-na,adv,n) (1) serious, grave, dreadful, terrible, (2) immense, enormous, *(3) difficult, hard*, (P)
～そう - looks like ~
だから -- since 
maybe MOGさん can comment on ～て+やる

----------


## MOG

～してやる means to do something for someone, used for both good things and bad things. ～してあげる has the same meaning. Latter one sounds more gentle imo, and is not used for bad things.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST  MOG-сан, если не секрет, скажи, сколько у тебя заняло времени перевести мой пост выше?    Про крышку? Что? Я не перевел  Ну, около тридцати секунд_? Не знаю..

 По-моему "я не переводил" более правильно. "Я не перевел" значит скорее что ты должен был или собирался перевести, но не стал или не смог. "Переводил, переводил, но так и не перевел".  

> Ого, спасибо большое. Понял

 "Ого" is typically seen when people want to show that they are much impressed. Not sure if that's what you actually wanted to say there.

----------


## laxxy

38.01: 中間テスト 
1.1.1.　智:　今日から中間テスト 
1.2.1.　智:　はーいみなさんどーですかー!?
1.2.2.　智:　しっかり一夜漬けしましたかー!? 
1.3.1.　智:　お!?　まだ無駄な抵抗をしてる人もいますねぇ！
1.3.2.　智:　今からおぼえられますかー!? 
1.4.1.　男子:　うるせぇ!! 忘れるだろー!!
1.4.2.　智:　はいはい　人にあたらなーい

----------


## ST

*MOG*-ясно, теперь это "makes sense"  *laxxy* хех, имхо "Ого" нормально звучит. Думаю близкий аналог-Wow!

----------


## laxxy

> *MOG*-ясно, теперь это "makes sense"  *laxxy* хех, имхо "Ого" нормально звучит. Думаю близкий аналог-Wow!

 Ну да. I just didn't think I said anything that deserved a "Vow", so I wasn't sure that was the intention  ::

----------


## laxxy

38.01: 中間テスト
The midterm (контрольная) 
1.1.1.　智:　今日から中間テスト
С сегодняшнего дня начинаются контрольные 
1.2.1.　智:　はーいみなさんどーですかー!?
Привет, все, как у вас дела? 
1.2.2.　智:　しっかり一夜漬けしましたかー!?
Ночью старательно учились? 
1.3.1.　智:　お!?　まだ無駄な抵抗をしてる人もいますねぇ！
О?! А вот товарищ у которого до сих пор ни фига не получается! 
1.3.2.　智:　今からおぼえられますかー!?
Что, до сих пор не выучил? 
1.4.1.　男子:　うるせぇ!!　忘れるだろー!! 
Заткнись!!А то я все забуду! (??) 
1.4.2.　智:　はいはい　人にあたらなーい
Ладно, ладно. Не ругайся. 
---
言葉：
一夜漬け	【いちやづけ】	(n) (vegetables) salted just overnight, last-minute cramming
無駄	【むだ】	(adj-na,n) futility, uselessness, (P)
抵抗	【ていこう】	(n,vs) electrical resistance, resistance, opposition, (P)
#   無駄な抵抗をする  fight a losing battle

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by ST  MOG-сан, если не секрет, скажи, сколько у тебя заняло времени перевести мой пост выше?    Про крышку? Что? Я не перевел  Ну, около тридцати секунд_? Не знаю..   По-моему "я не переводил" более правильно. "Я не перевел" значит скорее что ты должен был или собирался перевести, но не стал или не смог. "Переводил, переводил, но так и не перевел".

 Спасибо.  

> "Ого" is typically seen when people want to show that they are much impressed. Not sure if that's what you actually wanted to say there.

 I couldn't think of the phrase "сверху полок" so I was impressed  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.2.2.　智:　しっかり一夜漬けしましたかー!?
> Каждую ночь старательно учились?

 Что, каждую ночь, это имеется в виду несколько дней? Или одна ночь? Мне кажется, что по-русски это несколько дней.. нет?   

> 1.3.1.　智:　お!?　まだ無駄な抵抗をしてる人もいますねぇ！
> О?! А вот товарищ у которого до сих пор ни фига не получается! 
> 1.3.2.　智:　今からおぼえられますかー!?
> Что, до сих пор не выучил? 
> 1.4.1.　男子:　うるせぇ!!　忘れるだろー!! 
> Заткнись!!А то я все забуду! (??)I forget them if you talk like that! 
> 1.4.2.　智:　はいはい　人にあたらなーい
> Ладно, ладно. Если тебе так хочется. [,I won't oppose you]

 Did you paraphrased all this so that they will sound more naturally in Russian? I can't undertand what "так" means in 1.4.2, could you be kind enough to explain this?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  1.2.2.　智:　しっかり一夜漬けしましたかー!?
> Каждую ночь старательно учились?   Что, каждую ночь, это имеется в виду несколько дней? Или одна ночь? Мне кажется, что по-русски это несколько дней.. нет?

 Да, несколько ночей. Можно еще сказать "по ночам". Похоже, я ошибся. Я не был уверен, что тут означало "しっかり", и подумал что имелось в виду что они учились регулярно по ночам, или что-то вроде этого.  

> [quote:3subzowv]1.4.2.　智:　はいはい　人にあたらなーい
> Ладно, ладно. Если тебе так хочется. [,I won't oppose you]

 Did you paraphrased all this so that they will sound more naturally in Russian? I can't undertand what "так" means in 1.4.2, could you be kind enough to explain this?[/quote:3subzowv] 
Yes, I did paraphrase it, I could not think of a more literal translation, I thought this would be close to the meaning though.
But: I may have misunderstood it. Who is the intended subject of that sentence? If it's the guy and she is saying something like "You shouldn't be so negative" ("人にあたらな"?) then I would better translate it differently. 
It's hard to say for me what exactly "Так" means in that sentence  ::  It can be omitted, although it would sound slightly less natural to me in this particular phrase. It's more like a set expression here. It can mean both "if you want *this*" and "if you want it *so much*", I guess it is closer to the former one here (i.e. without a strong emphasis on how _much_ he wants it, but maybe just a little). Probably other people would have said it in a different way.

----------


## ST

まだ無駄な抵抗をしてる人-дословно: бесполезно-сопротивляющийся человек?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  1.2.2.　智:　しっかり一夜漬けしましたかー!?
> Каждую ночь старательно учились?   Что, каждую ночь, это имеется в виду несколько дней? Или одна ночь? Мне кажется, что по-русски это несколько дней.. нет?   Да, несколько ночей. Можно еще сказать "по ночам". Похоже, я ошибся. Я не был уверен, что тут означало "しっかり", и подумал что имелось в виду что они учились регулярно по ночам, или что-то вроде этого.

 But 一夜漬け is 一夜漬け, not more than two nights imo. I think she said しっかり to mean without fault, not forgetting to study, or just to overnight. テスト勉強なんて前もってしっかり計画立ててするもんじゃないよ！  ::    

> [quote:1bh54bjo][quote:1bh54bjo]1.4.2.　智:　はいはい　人にあたらなーい
> Ладно, ладно. Если тебе так хочется. [,I won't oppose you]

 Did you paraphrased all this so that they will sound more naturally in Russian? I can't undertand what "так" means in 1.4.2, could you be kind enough to explain this?[/quote:1bh54bjo] 
Yes, I did paraphrase it, I could not think of a more literal translation, I thought this would be close to the meaning though.
But: I may have misunderstood it. Who is the intended subject of that sentence? If it's the guy and she is saying something like "You shouldn't be so negative" ("人にあたらなwhich is what you wanted to write, あたるな or あたらない?"?) then I would better translate it differently.
[/quote:1bh54bjo]
Yes, it is the guy. I'm not sure of you know this usage: verbs in negative form are used to mean imperative. 人に当たらない = Don't get tough with others.
Now I think I know what "tak" means, I just couldn't find out how did your phrase come.

----------


## ST

ほら! http://2ch.ru/wp/src/1152972463850.jpg  ::

----------


## MOG

Вроде на два.ч. японцев много..

----------


## ST

да? круто...надо будет изучить этот сайт...

----------


## ST

38-2: title: 教えてあげる 
智:はいーみんなー聞いた聞いたー
ともちゃんのズバリ出題【しゅつだい】予想[yoso]だよー! 
智:ズバリ!32ペジの和訳でまーす!
みんな今からおぼえー!
people(マジか?!) 
label: 試験【しけん】開始【かいし】	 
出てねえー!!!

----------


## laxxy

> Yes, it is the guy. I'm not sure of you know this usage: verbs in negative form are used to mean imperative. 人に当たらない = Don't get tough with others.
> Now I think I know what "tak" means, I just couldn't find out how did your phrase come.

 Thanks! edited.

----------


## laxxy

> 38-2: title: 教えてあげる 
> 智:はいーみんなー聞いた聞いたー
> ともちゃんのズバリ出題【しゅつだい】子想だよー!

 It's 予想, not 子想  :: 
they do look alike, don't they  ::    

> みんな今からおぼえよー!

----------


## ST

38-2: title: 教えてあげる
преподавание 
智:はいーみんなー聞いた聞いたー
ともちゃんのズバリ出題【しゅつだい】予想だよー!  出題予想
Томо: эй, все! слушайте-слушайте!
Томо-тян сейчас предскажет задание! 
智:ズバリ!32ペジの和訳でまーす!
сейчас! 32-ую страницу перевести на Японский! 
みんな今からおべえよー!
с этого момента все готовтесь (おぼえよ) ??? 
people(マジか?!) серьезно?! 
label: 試験【しけん】開始【かいし】	
начало контрольной 
出てねえー!!!
(не угадала!!!) ???

----------


## ST

yeah. я заметил когда стал искать перевод...

----------


## laxxy

> 38-2: title: 教えてあげる
> преподавание

 "Щас я вас научу"  ::

----------


## MOG

> みんな今からおべえよー!
> с этого момента все готовтесь (おぼえよ) ???

 おぼえよう(~おぼえましょう) наверное "Давай готовим..." более подходит  ::     

> 出てねえー!!!(<出てない)
> (не угадала!!!) ???

----------


## ST

ну тогда... 
みんな今からおぼえましょう! 
ну ка все, этого момента учим!  
出てない!
не вышло! (можно так сказать? в значении-не получилось)  факир был пьян, и фокус не удался...

----------


## MOG

Не знаю  ::  
Не получилось, да, в смысле так, но все же во первых значении - не угадала  ::

----------


## ST

OK, думаю с этим покончили. Едем дальше. 
41-2 title: 社会【しゃかい】人 
SFX: ピンポーン 
みなも: おはようございます黒沢です 
声: (ゆかり先生のお母?)はいはいちょっと待ってねー
ゆかりー!
黒沢さん来たよー! 
ゆかり:おっす 
みなも:おっす

----------


## ST

41-2 title: 社会【しゃかい】人 社会人
светский лев (человек с широким кругом знакомств)  
SFX: ピンポーン
пинг-понг! 
みなも: おはようございます黒沢です
минами: здравствуйте, это Куросава. 
声: (ゆかり先生のお母?)はいはいちょっと待ってねー
ゆかりー!
黒沢さん来たよー!
голос (мама Юкари-сэнсэя?) да-да, подождите-ка немного...
Юкари!!
Куросава-сан пришла! 
ゆかり:おっす (Осс?)
Привет 
みなも:おっす
Привет

----------


## laxxy

> 41-2 title: 社会【しゃかい】人 社会人
> светский лев (человек с широким кругом знакомств)  
> SFX: ピンポーン
> пинг-понг! 
> みなも: おはようございます黒沢です
> минами: здравствуйте, это Куросава. 
> 声: (ゆかり先生のお母?)はいはいちょっと待ってねー
> ゆかりー!
> 黒沢さん来たよー!
> ...

 バダッバダ
お母さんが　起こしてくれないから　起きてないもん　起こしたわよ
ドタ   

> ゆかり:おっす (Осс?)
> Привет 
> みなも:おっす
> Привет

----------


## ST

ясно...お母さん я разобрал, а 起 нет.  У меня дома вырубили инэт...а на работе не особо попереводишь...так что не теряйте меня, ок?

----------


## laxxy

> ясно...お母さん я разобрал, а 起 нет.  У меня дома вырубили инэт...а на работе не особо попереводишь...так что не теряйте меня, ок?

 それは残念ですね。　近代は私も凄く忙しいですが、すこしづつ続けます。

----------


## laxxy

> 41-2 title: 社会【しゃかい】人 社会人
> светский лев (человек с широким кругом знакомств)

 JEDict gives:
社会人【しゃかいじん】(n) working adult, full-fledged member of society, (P)
По-моему он прикалывается над тем, что мама Юкари будит. 
> お母さんが　起こしてくれないから　起きてないもん　起こしたわよ 
"Мама, не буди меня... не нужно... встала уже, встала..."? 
=====
Мама будит Вовочку:
- Вовочка, вставай, пора в школу!
- Да ну ее! Опять Петров на перемене драться будет.
- Вовочка, пора.
- Не пойду! Опять Птицын тряпкой для доски кидаться будет.
- Вовочка, ты опоздаешь!
- Нет, не пойду! Опять Иванов из рогатки стрелять будет.
- Вовочка, как же ты не пойдешь, ты ведь директор школы?!

----------


## laxxy

p042.01: 通勤
1.1.1. 車を買って以来黒沢先生は毎日ゆかり先生を乗せて学校に行く
SFX: プゥゥ 
1.2.1. ゆかり先生は学校に着くまでねている
1.4.1.　黒沢：　くそ！　むかつく！
1.4.2.　ゆかり：　うー　なにー？　やめろよーー 
===
言葉：
通勤	【つうきん】	(n,vs) commuting to work, (P)
以来	【いらい】	(n-adv,n-t) since, henceforth, (P)　*車を買って以来*
乗せる	【のせる】	(v1) to place on (something), to take on board, to give a ride, to let (one) take part, to impose on, to record, to mention, to load (luggage), to publish, to run (an ad), (P) *ゆかり先生を乗せて学校に行く*
着く	【つく】	(v5k) to arrive at, to reach, (P) *学校に着く*
===

----------


## laxxy

p042.01: 通勤
Едем на работу
1.1.1. 車を買って以来黒沢先生は毎日ゆかり先生を乗せて学校に行く
После того, как Куросава купила машину, каждый день она подвозит Юкари в школу
SFX: プゥゥ 
1.2.1. ゆかり先生は学校に着くまでねている
До самой школы Юкари [в машине] спит.
1.4.1.　黒沢：　くそ！　むかつく！
Мля! Ты меня достала!!
1.4.2.　ゆかり：　うー　なにー？　やめろよーー
Э? Что?! Прекрати... 
---
жизненная сценка однако  ::  I'm so much like Yukari it's not even funny.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  ясно...お母さん я разобрал, а 起 нет.  У меня дома вырубили инэт...а на работе не особо попереводишь...так что не теряйте меня, ок?   それは残念ですね。　最近(You made me laugh using 近代 but 最近, it sounds like "modern era is very busy" that's not what you intended, is it?  )は私も凄く忙しいですが、すこしづつ続けます。

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  41-2 title: 社会【しゃかい】人 社会人
> светский лев (человек с широким кругом знакомств)    JEDict gives:
> 社会人【しゃかいじん】(n) working adult, full-fledged member of society, (P)
> По-моему он прикалывается над тем, что мама Юкари будит. 
> > お母さんが　起こしてくれないから　起きてないもん　起こしたわよ 
> "Мама, не буди меня... не нужно... встала уже, встала..."?

 ゆかり：お母さんが起こしてくれないから
Мама, ведь ты меня не разбудила
母：起こしたわよ
Я же разбудила
ゆかり：起きてないもん
Я не встала

----------


## MOG

> SFX: ブゥゥ   
> 1.2.1. ゆかり先生は学校に着くまでねている
> До самой школы Юкари [в машине] спит.
> 1.4.1.　黒沢：　くそ！　むかつく！
> Мля! Ты меня достала!!
> 1.4.2.　ゆかり：　うー　なにー？　やめろよーー
> Э? Что?! Прекрати... 
> ---
> жизненная сценка однако  I'm so much like Yukari it's not even funny.

 А я думал, что ты пунктуальный человек  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  ясно...お母さん я разобрал, а 起 нет.  У меня дома вырубили инэт...а на работе не особо попереводишь...так что не теряйте меня, ок?   それは残念ですね。　最近(You made me laugh using 近代 but 最近, it sounds like "modern era is very busy" that's not what you intended, is it?  )は私も凄く忙しいですが、すこしづつ続けます。

 Thanks! Surely I meant  最近  ::     

> Originally Posted by laxxy  SFX: ブゥゥ   
> 1.2.1. ゆかり先生は学校に着くまでねている
> До самой школы Юкари [в машине] спит.
> 1.4.1.　黒沢：　くそ！　むかつく！
> Мля! Ты меня достала!!
> 1.4.2.　ゆかり：　うー　なにー？　やめろよーー
> Э? Что?! Прекрати... 
> ---
> жизненная сценка однако  I'm so much like Yukari it's not even funny.   А я думал, что ты пунктуальный человек

 Me?  ::   to put it mildly, not quite  ::   And I do get sleepy whenever I am in a passenger seat  ::

----------


## MOG

> And I do get sleepy whenever I am in a passenger seat

 Oh, Really? Me too, I often get sleepy and I even got sleepy the last fifteen minutes in the seminar yesterday. What a pitty of me  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy   And I do get sleepy whenever I am in a passenger seat    Oh, Really? Me too, I often get sleepy and I even got sleepy the last fifteen minutes in the seminar yesterday. What a pitty of me

 ええ、そうですよ。全ての動くの物の中では、いつも眠りたいです。
幸いにも、運転する中にたいてい大丈夫です ：）
ところで、MOGさんは栄養ドリンクはどう思いますか？日本で人気があるそうですね。

----------


## MOG

> ええ、そうですよ。全ての動くの物の中では、いつも眠りたいです。乗り物に乗るといつも眠くなります
> 幸いにも、運転する時はたいてい大丈夫です ：）
> ところで、MOGさんは栄養ドリンクはどう思いますか？日本で人気があるそうですね。

 ああ、たくさん種類がありますね。味も飲みやすいものが多いですね。でも僕はあまり飲みません。どうしてみ  んな飲むのでしょう？といっても、僕の周りの人はほとんど大学生なので飲んでいる人は少ないと思いますが。  社会人、サラリーマンでしょうか。時間がないためきちんとした食事をとれない人たちでしょうか。僕は風邪を  引いてしんどいとき、あまり食事をしたくないときなどには飲みますが。でもコーヒーのほうがよく飲みますね  。

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  ええ、そうですよ。全ての動くの物の中では、いつも眠りたいです。乗り物に乗るといつも眠くなります
> 幸いにも、運転する時はたいてい大丈夫です ：）
> ところで、MOGさんは栄養ドリンクはどう思いますか？日本で人気があるそうですね。   ああ、たくさん種類がありますね。味も飲みやすいものが多いですね。でも僕はあまり飲みません。風邪を引い  てしんどいとき、あまり食事をしたくないときなどには飲みますが。僕はコーヒーをよく飲みます  。

 訂正どうもありがとうございます。
そうですか。私もこの夏までコーヒーしかあまり飲みませんでした。でも、今年の7月も8月も凄く暑かったの  で、代わりにRedBull等ちょっと飲むことを始まりました。それから、日本の店で日本のドリンクを見つ  けました。味はRBと同じだったけど、価格が低かったです。でも、今はそのドリンコは品切れに成りました。  その店で別の物たくさんですが、どれが良いどれが悪い分かりません。他方では、今の天気もうあまり暑くあり  ませんからまたコーヒーはいいです  ::

----------


## MOG

> そうですか。私もこの夏までコーヒーしかあまり飲みませんでした。でも、今年の7月も8月も凄く暑かったの  で、代わりにRedBull等ちょっと飲み始めました。それから、日本の店で日本のドリンクを見つけました。味はRBと同じだったけど、価格が低か  ったです(値段は（/が）安かったです sounds more natural in conversation)。でも、今はそのドリンクは品切れに成りました。その店には別の物もたくさんありますが、どれが良くどれが悪いか分かりません。他方では、今(の天気)はもうあまり暑くありませんからまたコーヒーはいいです

 安いのならいろんな種類を試してみても良いんじゃないですか  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  そうですか。私もこの夏までコーヒーしかあまり飲みませんでした。でも、今年の7月も8月も凄く暑かったの  で、代わりにRedBull等ちょっと飲み始めました。それから、日本の店で日本のドリンクを見つけました。味はRBと同じだったけど、価格が低か  ったです(値段は（/が）安かったです sounds more natural in conversation)。でも、今はそのドリンクは品切れに成りました。その店には別の物もたくさんありますが、どれが良くどれが悪いか分かりません。他方では、今(の天気)はもうあまり暑くありませんからまたコーヒーはいいです 　   安いのならいろんな種類を試してみても良いんじゃないですか

 そうですよね。
私はまず「値段が安かった」と書いて欲しかったが、確信が持っていませんでした。ロシヤ語では、"де  шёвые цены" 話でよく聞きますが、本当に正ではありません。

----------


## MOG

> 私はまず「値段が安かった」と書いて欲しかった（this means; I wanted *someone* to write...）が、確信を持っていませんでした(I think you need subject about what you're certain: in this case "correct or not". 私は最初（/はじめ）「値段が安かった」と書きたかったのですが（/けど）、正しいかどうか自信が持てませんでした。)。ロシヤ(This is old style of writing ロシア today   BTW, In the era around Meiji we called Russia "魯国（ろこく）" We started reading "魯国奇聞花心蝶思録(ろこくきぶんかしんちょうしろく)" in the original language in a class. Do you know what it is? It's called "Сердце цветка и думы бабочки. Удивительные вести из  России" in Russian. I' afraid this does not ring your bell. It's "Капитанская дочка" Пушкина    It is called like that because it is before the movement to write prose close to spoken language. We couldn't know it is a prose without such name   語では、"дешёвые цены" と、会話ではよく耳にしますが、本当は正しくありません。

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  私はまず「値段が安かった」と書いて欲しかった（this means; I wanted *someone* to write...）が、確信を持っていませんでした(I think you need subject about what you're certain: in this case "correct or not". 私は最初（/はじめ）「値段が安かった」と書きたかったのですが（/けど）、正しいかどうか自信が持てませんでした。)。ロシヤ(This is old style of writing ロシア today   BTW, In the era around Meiji we called Russia "魯国（ろこく）" We started reading "魯国奇聞花心蝶思録(ろこくきぶんかしんちょうしろく)" in the original language in a class. Do you know what it is? It's called "Сердце цветка и думы бабочки. Удивительные вести из  России" in Russian. I' afraid this does not ring your bell. It's "Капитанская дочка" Пушкина    It is called like that because it is before the movement to write prose close to spoken language. We couldn't know it is a prose without such name   語では、"дешёвые цены" と、会話ではよく耳にしますが、本当は正しくありません。

 Thanks a lot for the corrections!
「魯国」は面白い名前ですね　 ::  魯鈍国見たいね  ::  私は「露」も見つけました。　There is a popular quote (from Gogol iirc), "В России есть две беды, дороги и дураки". 魯＆路?   ::  
"魯国奇聞花心蝶思録"は物凄い名前です!!!!

----------


## laxxy

042.2: なかよし 
2.2.1. 後藤:　　谷崎先生は生徒と仲がよろしいですなぁ
2.2.2. ゆかり:　あ　後藤先生　ははは... 
2.3.1. 後藤:　　私も見習いたいですな
2.3.2. 後藤:　　どんな話をしているのですか？ 
2.4.1. ゆかり:　今は「クラスの男子で一番嫌いな奴」でもり上ってました
2.4.2. 後藤:　　それは...   ::  ::  
ーーー
言葉：
仲良し	【なかよし】	(n,adj-na) intimate friend, close friend, bosom buddy, chum, (P)
見習う	【みならう】	(v5u) to follow another's example, (P)
盛り上がる	【もりあがる】	(v5r) to rouse, to swell, to rise, (P)
С этим мне не совсем понятно -- точнее, смысл фразы понятен, но интересно, что означает 盛り上る, просто обсуждение или злобные сплетни  ::  Вероятно последнее, единственный пример по теме что мне попался, это   

> #   昨日の夜は上司の悪口で盛り上がった。
>       Last night, we had some fun saying bad things about our boss.

----------


## MOG

> 「魯国」は面白い名前ですね　 魯鈍国見たいね  私は「露」も見つけました。　There is a popular quote (from Gogol iirc), "В России есть две беды, дороги и дураки". 魯＆路?

 What's 魯鈍国？ We also used to write 露西亜 to carry its pronunciation  ::

----------


## MOG

> 2.4.1. ゆかり:　今は「クラスの男子で一番嫌いな奴」でもり上ってました 
> 盛り上がる	【もりあがる】	(v5r) to rouse, to swell, to rise, (P)
> С этим мне не совсем понятно -- точнее, смысл фразы понятен, но интересно, что означает 盛り上る, просто обсуждение или злобные сплетни  Вероятно последнее, единственный пример по теме что мне попался, это        Originally Posted by alc.co.jp  #   昨日の夜は上司の悪口で盛り上がった。
>       Last night, we had some fun saying bad things about our boss.

 Возможно, что оно означает и обсуждание. Скорее всего, это же главное значение слова.

----------


## laxxy

042.2: なかよし
Подружки 
2.2.1. 後藤:　　谷崎先生は生徒と仲がよろしいですなぁ
Какие у вас замечательные отношения с учениками, Танизава-сенсей
2.2.2. ゆかり:　あ　後藤先生　ははは...
А, Гoто-сенсей, хихи... 
2.3.1. 後藤:　　私も見習いたいですな
Я бы тоже так хотел
2.3.2. 後藤:　　どんな話をしているのですか？
О чём вы сейчас разговаривали? 
2.4.1. ゆかり:　今は「クラスの男子で一番嫌いな奴」でもり上ってました
Сейчас мы обсуждали, кто из ребят в классе самый противный
2.4.2. 後藤:　　それは...
Однако...

----------


## laxxy

> Возможно, что оно означает и обсуждeние. Скорее всего, это же главное значение слова.

 I'd also drop either "Скорее всего" or "же" from the last phrase, depending on what you want to say (either "most likely, this is the principal meaning" or "[because] this IS the principal meaning"), they look strange together.

----------


## ST

"Капитанская дочка" это зачёт   ::    Сегодня поймал по ТВ корейский канал...и там среди прочего были уроки японского языка для корейцев (или уроки корейского для японцев)...с английскими субтитрами. Довольно таки странное чувство было смотреть эти уроки, в тройном переводе...   ::

----------


## laxxy

043.01: 天才は 
1.2.1.　ゆみ:　ちよちゃん　パソコンは慣れた？
1.2.2.　ちよ:　あ　はい　おかげさまで 
1.3.1.　SFX: 　カチャカチャ 
1.4.1.　ゆみ:　すでにブラインドタッチーー！　これだから天才はー!! 
ーーーー
言葉：
慣れる	【なれる】	(v1) to grow accustomed to, to become domesticated, to become tame, to get too familiar with, (P)　パソコンは*慣れた*？
既に	【すでに】	(adv) already, too late, (P) *すでに*ブラインドタッチ
ブラインドタッチ	(n,vs) touch typing (trans: blind touch)

----------


## laxxy

043.01: 天才は
Гений 
1.2.1.　ゆみ:　ちよちゃん　パソコンは慣れた？
Чиё-чан, ты уже привыкла к компьютеру?
1.2.2.　ちよ:　あ　はい　おかげさまで
Да, спасибо 
1.3.1.　SFX: 　カチャカチャ
Та-та-та 
1.4.1.　ゆみ:　すでにブラインドタッチーー！　これだから天才はー!!
Уже вслепую печатает! Вот почему она гений!!

----------


## laxxy

> Сегодня поймал по ТВ корейский канал...и там среди прочего были уроки японского языка для корейцев (или уроки корейского для японцев)...с английскими субтитрами. Довольно таки странное чувство было смотреть эти уроки, в тройном переводе... Smile

 И как тебе уроки? Сильно завязаны на корейцев, или с переводом можно смотреть?

----------


## laxxy

043.2: 高校のプール
Школьный бассейн 
2.1.а. 水泳授業始まる
Начинается урок плавания (Is there a が omitted before 始まる?)
2.1.1. ゆかり：　じゃーみんな水に入ってー
Тогда, залазьте все в воду 
それっ
それーー
どっぱーん
Бултых! 
ーーーーー
言葉：
授業	【じゅぎょう】	(n,vs) lesson, class work, (P)

----------


## laxxy

044.01: 妄想
1.1.1. 智(?)：　ちよちゃん泳げないの？
1.1.2. ちよ：　い　犬かきならなんとか　
1.1.3. ちよ：　ふかいー！ 
1.2.1. 春日：　そーゆうたら犬は犬かきで泳ぐやろ？　ほんなら猫は？  (Is "ほんなら" 関西弁?） 
1.3.1. 榊：　「...ねこかき...」
1.3.а. SFX：　にゃー　にゃー 
1.4.а. ちよ：　さかきさん？
1.4.b. 榊 (?) (SFX):　ぶる　ぶる
1.4.c. 女子：　泳げないじゃない?   ::   ::  
---
言葉：
妄想	【もうそう】	(n) wild idea, delusion, (P)
犬掻き	【いぬかき】	(n) dog paddle (swim.)

----------


## laxxy

044.01: 妄想
Заблуждение
1.1.1. 智(?)：　ちよちゃん泳げないの？
Чиё-чан не умеет плавать?
1.1.2. ちよ：　い　犬かきならなんとか　
Нет, только немного по-собачьи
1.1.3. ちよ：　ふかいー！
Глубоко! 
1.2.1. 春日：　そーゆうたら犬は犬かきで泳ぐやろ？　ほんなら猫は？
Если так говорят, видимо собаки плавают по-собачьи? А как же кошки? 
1.3.1. 榊：　「...ねこかき...」
...по-кошачьи...
1.3.а. SFX：　にゃー　にゃー
Мяуу мяуу 
1.4.а. ちよ：　さかきさん？
Сакаки-сан?
1.4.b. 榊 (?) (SFX):　ぶる　ぶる
Буль-буль
1.4.c. 女子：　泳げないじゃない?
Она не умеет плавать?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  Возможно, что оно означает и обсуждeние. Скорее всего, это же главное значение слова.   I'd also drop either "Скорее всего" or "же" from the last phrase, depending on what you want to say (either "most likely, this is the principal meaning" or "[because] this IS the principal meaning"), they look strange together.

 Спаибо!

----------


## MOG

> 2.1.а. 水泳授業始まる
> Начинается урок плавания (Is there a が omitted before 始まる?)

 Yes, but you it is often omitted for title like this.  

> 2.1.1. ゆかり：　じゃーみんな水に入ってー
> Тогда, залазьте все в воду 
> それっ
> それーー どっぱーん

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  2.1.а. 水泳授業始まる
> Начинается урок плавания (Is there a が omitted before 始まる?)   Yes, but you it is often omitted for title like this.       Originally Posted by laxxy  2.1.1. ゆかり：　じゃーみんな水に入ってー
> Тогда, залазьте все в воду 
> それっ
> それーー どっぱーん

 Thanks!

----------


## MOG

> 1.2.1. 春日：　そーゆうたら犬は犬かきで泳ぐやろ？　ほんなら猫は？  (Is "ほんなら" 関西弁?）

 Yes. そう言えば犬は犬かきで泳ぐだろ？それなら猫は？

----------


## MOG

> 1.4.c. 女子：　泳げないんじゃない?

 I know a girl from Mongol who always say ～じゃない besides ～なんじゃない？ It doesn't sound well to my ear.  ::   Maybe it's difficult to understand how なの works.

----------


## ST

> И как тебе уроки? Сильно завязаны на корейцев, или с переводом можно смотреть?

 хз, я ничего не понял...хотя вроде они говорили о самых простых вещах, типа здравствуйте, как вас зовут, до свидания и тп..  ::  
хм, я всегда перевожу なの в конце предложения как неформальный です. А いの и なの это одно и тоже?   

> The sentence would be expressed like so: 
> (1)　今は忙しいの。- The thing is that (I'm) busy now.  
> This sounds very soft and feminine. In fact, adult males will almost always add a declarative 「だ」 unless they want to sound cute for some reason. 
> (2)　今は忙しいのだ。- The thing is that (I'm) busy now.

 (http://www.guidetojapanese.org/index.html#contents) (с)

----------


## ST

44-2. りぼん
бант (лента?) 
2.1.1 榊さん: あっ　ちよちゃんリボンしてる
аа, Чиё-тян, банты любишь? 
2.1.2 ちよちゃん: へへーためしたちょっと (試す?)
хехе, просто попробовать.. 
2.2.1. 榊さん: リボン...かゆいい... (痒い?)
бант...чешется (???) может тут написано かわいい...ね?

----------


## laxxy

> 2.2.1. 榊さん: リボン...かゆいい... (痒い?)
> бант...чешется (???) может тут написано かわいい...ね?

 yes, that's かわいい, it's quite a common way to write わ (and also ね and れ). One other letter that has some interesting variations is そ -- some ppl write it as て with two little "horns" on top (like the ones in 前). And of course once we get to kanji it becomes a lot more fun  ::

----------


## MOG

> А いの и なの это одно и тоже?

 いの is not one phrase but the last letter of adjective plus の and なの is the last letter of conjugated adjective plus の.

----------


## MOG

> 44-2. りぼん
> бант (лента?) 
> 2.1.1 榊さん: あっ　ちよちゃんリボンしてる
> аа, Чиё-тян, банты носишь. 
> 2.1.2 ちよちゃん: へへーためしにちょっと (試す?)
> хехе, просто попробовать..

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  1.4.c. 女子：　泳げないんじゃない?   I know a girl from Mongol who always say ～じゃない besides ～なんじゃない？ It doesn't sound well to my ear.   Maybe it's difficult to understand how なの works.

 You mean, in a situation where the word in place of ～ can be either a noun or a "な-adjective"? What is the difference in meaning between ～じゃない and ～なんじゃない?

----------


## ST

ありがとう　みんな!
つぎ... 
45-1 ひきょえだ
??? 
1.1.1. ゆかり先生:お　猫だ!
о, кошка! (или о-нэко как о-сакэ и о-канэ?) 
1.2.1.ゆかり先生:ほらポン欲しいか~
смотри, хочешь булку? 
1.2.3.猫:なあ~
мяуу.... 
1.3.1.ゆかり先生:ヘヘー
хехе 
1.4.1.榊さん:エサ(餌?)でつってー 
ловит на приманку (?) 
1.4.2.ゆかり先生:ん?なんだ榊?　こわい顔して
что? что такое, Сакаки? почему такое страшное лицо

----------


## laxxy

> 45-1 ひきょうだ

 Вариантов перевода для ひきょう, как можно заметить, дофига  :: 　наверное 
卑怯【ひきょう】(adj-na,n) cowardice, meanness, unfairness, (P)   

> 1.4.1.榊さん:エサ(餌?)でつってー 
> ловит на приманку (?)

 Наверное, просто "Приманивает", хотя может и "ловит" (⇒釣る？)

----------


## laxxy

045.2: やっぱりなでたい
Все-таки я хочу ее погладить 
1.1.а. 榊：　私もエサを使おう
Я тоже применю приманку 
1.1.b. 榊：　かまれない様気をつけよう
Осторожно, так чтобы не укусила 
1.4.а. SFX: ぱくっ　しゅっ
Хвать! Вжик! 
---
言葉：
撫でる【なでる】(v1) to brush gently, to stroke, (P)
噛む　【かむ】　(v5m) to bite, to chew, to gnaw, (P)

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  1.4.c. 女子：　泳げないんじゃない?   I know a girl from Mongol who always say ～じゃない besides ～なんじゃない？ It doesn't sound well to my ear.   Maybe it's difficult to understand how なの works.   You mean, in a situation where the word in place of ～ can be either a noun or a "な-adjective"? What is the difference in meaning between ～じゃない and ～なんじゃない?

 I'm not sure what is the difference in meaning between ～じゃない and ～なんじゃない, so let me give it a try with the help of some examples to find out what is the point. 
い-adjective + じゃない
この企画すごくいいじゃない！
What a wonderful plan! (exclamation) 
い-adjective + の + じゃない 
この企画はどう?いいんじゃない？
Isn't this plan good, is it? (suggestion)
そろそろ免許取ったほうがいいんじゃない？
You should get the driver's license now. (suggestion) 
verb + じゃない
彼はしっかり仕事してるじゃない。
He's working hard. (with the manner of an argument against the remark of the other)
Verb + の + じゃない
彼はしっかり仕事してるんじゃないの？
Isn't he working hard? (asking with the belief of that he is working hard) 
な-adjective + の + じゃない
きれいな花
この花きれいじゃない？
この花きれいなんじゃない？
I don't think there is much difference between these two. Both sentences mean "Isn't this flower beautiful?" 
noun + じゃない
それって単に見間違いじゃないの？
それって単に見間違いなんじゃないの？
"Don't you think your eyes played trick on you?"
They are practically the same like the case with な-adjective. But I think なんじゃない gives more soft nuance to the remark, making it less offensive than じゃない, though it depends on the context and situation. 
So, what I can say is that they give several nuances depending on the context and construction, and there are also some constructions with some kind of verbs or adjectives which you can't use, e.g., you can say 「そろそろ免許取ったほうがいいんじゃない」 but 「そろそろ免許とったほうがいいじゃない」, I suppose the latter one is grammatically incorrect but as I write it down and rereading it I started to feel that it's not wrong, sorry I'm not sure what exactly the point is. Ahh, I'm giving it quite ambiguous answer after all, sorry  ::

----------


## ST

у меня такое чувство, что 榊さん использует определения с だ...наверно это потому что она такая крутая...

----------


## ST

46-1 とーしよー 
1.1.1. 歩み:　あ　英語の教科【きょうか】書忘れてるー 
1.1.2. 歩み:どーしよー
他のクラスに友達【ともだち】もおらへんしー 
1.2.1. 歩み:そーや!　大阪の時の教科書と間違【まちがい】えて
持ってきたゆーたら許してもらえるかも 
1.3.1. 歩み:あのー先生ー
大阪の教科書と間違えてもってきて... 
1.3.2. ゆかり:あら　大阪ではどんな本使ってなの?
ちょっと見せて 
1.41. 歩み:も　もってきてません... 
1.4.2. ゆかり:はあ?

----------


## laxxy

> 46-1 どーしよー

 poor 春日さん  ::

----------


## ST

перевел уже? крут...   ::   
here is my humble attempt... 
46-1 とーしよー
(может: что делать?) 
1.1.1. 歩み:　あ　英語の教科【きょうか】書忘れてるー 
Аюми: а, учебник по английскому забыла... 
1.1.2. 歩み:どーしよー
他のクラスに友達【ともだち】もおらへんしー
что же делать...в другом классе друг  тоже (もおらへんし)??? 
1.2.1. 歩み:そーや!　大阪の時の教科書と間違【まちがい】えて
持ってきたゆーたら許してもらえるかも
точно! во времена жизни в Осаке ошибку с учебником прощали... 
1.3.1. 歩み:あのー先生ー
大阪の教科書と間違えてもってきて...
а..учитель...в Осаке ошибка с учебником... 
1.3.2. ゆかり:あら　大阪ではどんな本使ってなの?
ちょっと見せて
ох, какие учебники используете в Осака? Ну-ка, покажи... 
1.41. 歩み:も　もってきてません...
не..не принесла.. 
1.4.2. ゆかり:はあ?
хаа?

----------


## laxxy

> 46-1 とーしよー
> (может: что делать?)

 yup, どうしよう。   

> 1.1.2. 歩み:どーしよー
> 他のクラスに友達【ともだち】もおらへんしー
> что же делать...в другом классе друг  тоже (もおらへんし)???

 I am not sure... She might be complaining that she doesn't have good friends (to borrow a book from) since she's in a new class...
btw, is 他 = ほか here?   

> 1.2.1. 歩み:そーや!　大阪の時の教科書と間違【まちがい】えて
> 持ってきたゆーたら許してもらえるかも
> точно! во времена жизни в Осаке ошибку с учебником прощали...

 imo, "Я скажу что я принесла (持って来た) книжку, по которой мы занимались в Осаке, и тогда меня простят"   

> 1.3.1. 歩み:あのー先生ー
> 大阪の教科書と間違えてもってきて...
> а..учитель...в Осаке ошибка с учебником...

 Я тут по ошибке принесла oсакский учебник...

----------


## laxxy

> [...]
> So, what I can say is that they give several nuances depending on the context and construction, and there are also some constructions with some kind of verbs or adjectives which you can't use, e.g., you can say 「そろそろ免許取ったほうがいいんじゃない」 but 「そろそろ免許とったほうがいいじゃない」, I suppose the latter one is grammatically incorrect but as I write it down and rereading it I started to feel that it's not wrong, sorry I'm not sure what exactly the point is. Ahh, I'm giving it quite ambiguous answer after all, sorry

  ::  
Thank you so very much! I understand this better now.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  1.1.2. 歩み:どーしよー
> 他のクラスに友達【ともだち】もおらへんしー
> что же делать...в другом классе друг  тоже (もおらへんし)???   I am not sure... She might be complaining that she doesn't have good friends (to borrow a book from) since she's in a new class...
> btw, is 他 = ほか here?

 Yes, it's ほか.
おらへん ＝ いない　（おる ＝ いる）  

> [quote:1oaac8dy]1.2.1. 歩み:そーや!　大阪の時の教科書と間違【まちがい】えて
> 持ってきたゆーたら許してもらえるかも
> точно! во времена жизни в Осаке ошибку с учебником прощали...

 imo, "Я скажу что я принесла (持って来た) книжку, по которой мы занимались в Осаке, и тогда меня простят"   

> 1.3.1. 歩み:あのー先生ー
> 大阪の教科書と間違えてもってきて...
> а..учитель...в Осаке ошибка с учебником...

 Я тут по ошибке принесла oсакский учебник...[/quote:1oaac8dy]
laxxy's right  ::

----------


## ST

as usual, ね...   ::

----------


## ST

Ну тут не особо много...сразу перейдем к картинке 4. 
46-2. やったー 
2.4.1. 暦: ん? 
2.4.2.歩: ヘヘー 
2.4.3.ちよ:きれいに割れたのが嬉しいのかな...
そんなに?

----------


## ST

46-2. やったー
получилось! 
2.4.1. 暦: ん?
Коёми: что? 
2.4.2.歩: ヘヘー
Аюми: хехе 
2.4.3.ちよ:きれいに割{waru}れたのが嬉{ureshii}しいのかな...
そんなに?
Чиё: радуется тому что красиво разделила (палочики)?
что в этом такого?

----------


## laxxy

047.01: ワナ 
1.1.а. 火災報知器 
1.2.1. 春日:　これって見るたんびに押しそーになってやばいやんなぁー
1.2.2. 春日:　あかん...　あかんでぇ...　
1.2.3. よみ:　そーか？ 
1.3.1. 智:　危なーい!!　
1.3.2. 春日:　うあ 
1.4.1. 智:　校内のどれか一つは実は自爆ボタンって噂よ！
1.4.2. 春日:　ええーーっ!?  
ーーー
言葉：
罠	【わな】	(n) trap, snare, (P)
火災報知器	【かさいほうちき】	(n) fire alarm (box) 
たんび：не знаю как перевести, может
度 【たび(P); たんび】 (n) (たんび is uk) times (three times, each time, etc.) 
押す	【おす】	(v5s,vt) to push, to press, to stamp (i.e. a passport), (P)
やばい	(adj) (1) (sl) dangerous, risky, (2) terrific (young persons' slang), amazing, cool
あかん	(osb ::  (int,n) useless, no good, hopeless
自爆	【じばく】	(n,vs) suicide bombing, e.g. crashing one's plane into a target, self-destruction　
噂	【うわさ】	(n) rumour, rumor, report, gossip, common talk, (P)
自爆	【じばく】	(n,vs) suicide bombing, e.g. crashing one's plane into a target, self-destruction

----------


## ST

47-2. 逃げる 
2.2.1. 智:なにたのんだー?
私カシ丼ー 
2.2.2. 暦: あー私はー 
2.3.1. 智:あ!!カレーうどんだー!! 
2.4.1. 智:危険よ!みんな逃げて
汁が丼ぶのよ　あれわ! 
2.4.2. 暦:大丈夫よ
気をつけるから 
2.4.3. 暦:気をつけても
ムダなん!!!

----------


## ST

47-2. 逃げる
убежать 
2.2.1. 智:なにたのんだー?私カシ丼ー
что будешь? я -рис с котлетой 
2.2.2. 暦: あー私はー
а...я... 
2.3.1. 智:あ!!カレーうどんだー!!
а! карри-удон! 
2.4.1. 智:危険よ!みんな逃げて
汁が丼ぶのよ　あれわ!
опасно! все убегайте! приближается миска с супом! вот она!  
2.4.2. 暦:大丈夫よ. 気をつけるから
да все в порядке, я осторожно 
2.4.3. 暦:気をつけても. ムダなん!!!
осторожно тоже бесполезно!

----------


## ST

*laxxy*さん-47.1 я вообще не понял. Оставляю на твое усмотрение...   ::

----------


## laxxy

047.01: ワナ
Ловушка 
1.1.а. 火災報知器
пожарная сигнализация 
1.2.1. 春日:　これって見るたんびに押しそーになってやばいやんなぁー
...gosh I don't know... maybe:
- "в случае опасности нажать сюда три раза" ??  
1.2.2. 春日:　あかん...　あかんでぇ...　
ничего не происходит
1.2.3. よみ:　そーか？
вот как? 
1.3.1. 智:　危なーい!!　
Осторожно!!
1.3.2. 春日:　うあ
Ааа!! 
1.4.1. 智:　校内のどれか一つは実は自爆ボタンって噂よ！
Ходят слухи, что одна из таких кнопок на самом деле -- кнопка для самоуничтожения школы!
(??)
1.4.2. 春日:　ええーーっ!?
Ээ?!

----------


## laxxy

> 47-2. 逃げる
> убежать 
> 2.2.1. 智:なにたのんだー?私カツ丼ー
> что будешь? я -рис с котлетой 
> [...] 
> 2.4.1. 智:危険よ!みんな逃げて
> 汁が飛ぶのよ　あれわ!
> опасно! все убегайте! приближается миска с супом! вот она!  
> [...] 
> ...

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  47-2. 逃げろ
> убежать 
> 2.2.1. 智:なにたのんだー?私カツ丼ー
> что будешь? я -рис с котлетой 
> [...] 
> 2.4.1. 智:危険よ!みんな逃げて
> 汁が飛ぶのよ　あれわ(This is not the right spelling of あれは. It makes it more funny though  )!
> опасно! все убегайте! приближается миска с супом! вот она!  
> [...] 
> ...

----------


## MOG

> 46-1 どーしよー 
> 1.1.1. 歩み:　あ　英語の教科【きょうか】書忘れとるー 
> 1.2.1. 歩み:そーや!　大阪の時の教科書と間違えて
> 持ってきたゆーたら許してもらえるかも  根本的な解決になってない

 Excuse me, I checked it now..

----------


## MOG

> 2.4.3.ちよ:きれいに割{waru}れたのが嬉{ureshii}しいのかな...
> そんなに?
> Чиё: радуется тому что красиво разделила (палочики)?
> что в этом такого?

 Да, это поалочики、割り箸（わりばし）

----------


## MOG

> 1.2.1. 春日:　これって見るたんびに押しそーになってやばいやんなぁー
> ...gosh I don't know... maybe:
> - "в случае опасности нажать сюда три раза" ?? Everytime when I see this, it makes me want to push it, that' terrible. 
> 1.2.2. 春日:　あかん...　あかんでぇ...　
> ничего не происходит No, don't push it...
> 1.2.3. よみ:　そーか？
> вот как?

----------


## ST

палочки (для еды)

----------


## ST

черт, я тоже неправильно написал...  ::

----------


## ST

тогда... 
汁が飛ぶのよ　あれわ
опасно! все убегайте! суп разольётся!

----------


## laxxy

> тогда... 
> 汁が飛ぶのよ　あれわ
> опасно! все убегайте! суп разольётся!

 I must say that even with the translation, I am completely missing the humor in this strip...

----------


## ST

хм...я вроде понял... (или думаю что понял)...   ::    Томо увидела что Коёми несет суп, и начинает орать, мол убегайте, щас она всех им обольёт...Коёми говорит, мол успокойся, я же осторожно..все будет ОК...но видит что Томо это сугубо фиолетово и думает про себя, что мол бесполезно было ей что-то объяснять...

----------


## MOG

> черт, я тоже неправильно написал...

 ыы  ::   Я написал неправильно, потому что написал посмотрев твой пост..  ::

----------


## MOG

> хм...я вроде понял... (или думаю что понял)...     Томо увидела что Коёми несет суп, и начинает орать, мол убегайте, щас она всех им обольёт...Коёми говорит, мол успокойся, я же осторожно..все будет ОК...но видит что Томо это сугубо фиолетово и думает про себя, что мол бесполезно было ей что-то объяснять...

 Нет, ситуация понятно, а просто это не смешно  ::

----------


## ST

ну, может это какая то особая Японская шутка...   ::   
Гоу дальше.. 
48-1. 大阪 
1.1.1. 智: 大阪ー!　大阪ー! 
1.2.1. 智: なー　大阪ー　次の数学【すうがく】の...	　 
1.2.2. 歩: 大阪?　へ?　私? 
1.3.1. 智: そあんたあだ名大阪!
大阪から来たから 
1.3.2. 歩: そんな安直な 
1.4.1. 智: みんなーわかった?!
春日さんは今日から大阪よ!! 
1.4.2. 歩: ふえー 
croud: OK, ゆかった!

----------


## ST

Вроде тут все просто... 
48-1. 大阪
Осака 
1.1.1. 智: 大阪ー!　大阪ー!
Осака! Осака! 
1.2.1. 智: なー　大阪ー　次の数学【すうがく】の...	　
Эй, Осака, следом за математикой будет... 
1.2.2. 歩: 大阪?　へ?　私?
Осака? э? я? (это ты мне?) 
1.3.1. 智: そあんたあだ名大阪!
大阪から来たから
да, твоё новое имя Осака! Потому что ты из Осаки. (пришла) 
1.3.2. 歩: そんな安直な
какое дешёвое имя.. 
1.4.1. 智: みんなーわかった?!
春日さんは今日から大阪よ!!
Всем понятно? Харухи-сан с этого момента будет Осака! 
1.4.2. 歩: ふえー
эээ... 
толпа: OK, ゆかった!
Ок, ясно!

----------


## laxxy

> 1.2.1. 智: なー　大阪ー　次の数学【すうがく】の...	　
> Эй, Осака, следом за математикой будет...

 по-моему, "следующим уроком будет математика..."   

> 1.3.1. 智: そあんたあだ名大阪!
> 大阪から来たから
> да, твоё новое имя Осака! Потому что ты из Осаки. (пришла)

 Наверное, всё таки "(приехала)" (although I agree that it's best to omit it).  

> 1.3.2. 歩: そんな安直な
> какое дешёвое имя..

 "простое" лучше, по-моему   

> 1.4.1. 智: みんなーわかった?!
> 春日さんは今日から大阪よ!!
> Всем понятно? Касуга-сан с этого момента будет Осака!

 We had quite a discussion about her name a bit earlier  ::  although Haruhi is such a nice name...  ::    

> толпа: OK, わかった!
> Ок, ясно!

----------


## laxxy

48.2: 命名 
2.1.1. 大阪：ともちゃんペット飼ったことある？
2.1.2. 智：　あるよ？　今も犬一匹昔はハムスターも 
2.2.1. 大阪：名前は？
2.2.2. 智：　クロ 
2.3.1. 智：　ハムスターはハムちゃん 
2.4.1. 大阪：やっぱし
2.4.2. 智：　なに？　人んちのペットの名前に文句あんの？　あんた何様？ 
ーーーー
言葉：
命名	【めいめい】	(n,vs) naming, christening, (P)
飼う	【かう】	(v5u) to keep, to raise, to feed, (P)
文句	【もんく】	(n) phrase, complaint, (P)
何様	【なにさま】	(adv,n) what kind, how, indeed, truly, extremely, to be sure

----------


## ST

48.2: 命名 
крестины 
2.1.1. 大阪:ともちゃんペット飼ったことある? 
у Томо-тян есть любимец?  
2.1.2. 智:　あるよ?　今も犬一匹昔はハムスターも 
есть?  Сейчас собака, а раньше-хомяк... 
2.2.1. 大阪:名前は? 
а имя? 
2.2.2. 智:　クロ 
куро 
2.3.1. 智:　ハムスターはハムちゃん 
а хомяк хома-тян 
2.4.1. 大阪:やっぱし 
так я и знала... 
2.4.2. 智:　なに?　人んちのペットの名前に文句あんの?　あんた何様? 
что? слова для имени человеческого любимца?  ты уверена? (не уверен насчет этой фразы...)

----------


## laxxy

> 2.4.2. 智:　なに?　人んちのペットの名前に文句あんの?　あんた何様? 
> что? слова для имени человеческого любимца?  ты уверена? (не уверен насчет этой фразы...)

 I don't quite understand this either, but I think that she's asking whether Osaka has any complaints (文句) about the names, or smth like that...
maybe smth like, "тебе что, что-то не нравится? Да кто ты такая?"

----------


## ST

эхх, что же делать...ладно оставим пока как есть...

----------


## ST

51.1. no title 
大阪:ん? 
ちよちゃん:ゆかり先生? 
ゆかり先生:　クソ!　ほとんど帰ってやがる! 
ゆかり先生:まあ　いいわ　あんたら
ちょっと来なさい! 
ちよちゃん:なんですか? 
暦:なんかヤな
予感【よかん】するな

----------


## ST

ничего н епонимаю, хоть лопни... 
51.1. no title  
大阪: ん? 
что? 
ちよちゃん: ゆかり先生? 
учитель Юкари? 
ゆかり先生:　クソ!　ほとんど帰ってやがる! 
черт! почти возвращаю (блин) 
ゆかり先生: まあ　いいわ　あんたら 
ちょっと来なさい! 
ну и пусть. вы подойдите поближе 
ちよちゃん: なんですか? 
что это такое? 
暦: なんかヤな 予感【よかん】するな
что то предчувствую...

----------


## laxxy

STさん、I'll edit it a bit to put frame numbers in and add some text in the 1st frame:
51:1 
1.1. 女子＃１：　晴れてるし大丈夫だよー
1.2. よみ：　　　おきろー　帰るぜー
1.3. 女子＃２：　んじゃねー 
2.1. SFX: どだどたどた 
4.1. 大阪: ん? 
4.2. ちよちゃん: ゆかり先生? 
4.3. ゆかり先生:　クソッ!　ほとんど帰ってやがる!  
5.1. ゆかり先生: まぁ　いいわ　あんたら ちょっと来なさい! 
5.2. ちよちゃん: なんですか? 
5.3. 暦: なんかヤな 予感【よかん】するな

----------


## laxxy

I'll take a shot too: 
(on the second thought, I have an alternative translation for one line... what do you think? 
51:1 
(I guess it's raining outside and they are waiting for the rain to stop to go home)--
(_alternative: they are waiting for Yukari who is late, perhaps because of the weather?_)
1.1. 女子＃１：　晴れてるし大丈夫だよー
Погода прояснилась, теперь все в порядке
1.2. よみ：　　　おきろー　帰るぜー
Просыпайся, пойдем домой
1.3. 女子＃２：　んじゃねー
Ну тогда... 
2.1. SFX: どだどたどた
тук-тук-тук (вероятно, звук каблуков Юкари?) 
4.1. 大阪: ん? 
Э?
4.2. ちよちゃん: ゆかり先生? 
Юкари-сенсей?
4.3. ゆかり先生:　クソッ!　ほとんど帰ってやがる! 
Вот блин, почти уже ушла домой*...
(_альтернативный вариант: "Блин, вы чуть по домам не разошлись"_)　-- also see here: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... c&start=40  
5.1. ゆかり先生: まぁ　いいわ　あんたら ちょっと来なさい!
Ну ладно. Подойдите все сюда!
5.2. ちよちゃん: なんですか? 
Что такое?
5.3. 暦: なんかヤな 予感【よかん】するな
Какое-то у меня плохое предчувствие (ヤ == いや?) 
====  ::  "возвращать что-л." будет 返す iirc.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  1.4.1. 智: みんなーわかった?!
> 春日さんは今日から大阪よ!! 
> толпа: OK, 了解、わかった!
> Ок, ясно!

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  2.4.2. 智:　なに?　人んちのペットの名前に文句あんの?　あんた何様? 
> что? слова для имени человеческого любимца?  ты уверена? (не уверен насчет этой фразы...)   I don't quite understand this either, but I think that she's asking whether Osaka has any complaints (文句) about the names, or smth like that...
> maybe smth like, "тебе что, что-то не нравится? Да кто ты такая?"

 智 называла 春日 самым простым имени. Видимо, это Касуге не нравиться. Вот так  ::

----------


## MOG

> I'll take a shot too: 
> (on the second thought, I have an alternative translation for one line... what do you think? 
> 51:1 
> (I guess it's raining outside and they are waiting for the rain to stop to go home)--
> (_alternative: they are waiting for Yukari who is late, perhaps because of the weather?_)
> 1.1. 女子＃１：　晴れてるし大丈夫だよー
> Погода прояснилась, теперь все в порядке

 I think they are going home after school and 「晴れてるし大丈夫だよ」 is about some plan to go out, I guess. And Yukari finds a cat.   

> 1.3. 女子＃２：　んじゃねー
> Ну тогда...

   ::   Попращаетесь с таким слвами? Я некогда неслышал "Ну тогда" для попрашения.. "Ну, пока." would be the closest translation, I thought.  

> 2.1. SFX: どだどたどた
> тук-тук-тук (вероятно, звук каблуков Юкари?)

 Да.  

> 4.3. ゆかり先生:　クソッ!　ほとんど帰ってやがる! 
> Вот блин, почти уже ушла домой*...(I don't understand this in Russsian. Is this mean "I was about to back home"? The original text means "almost everybody's gone home." I'm not sure but the alternative translation is ok.)
> (_альтернативный вариант: "Блин, вы чуть по домам не разошлись"_)

  

> 5.3. 暦: なんかヤな 予感【よかん】するな
> Какое-то у меня плохое предчувствие (ヤ == いや?)

 Да.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  2.4.2. 智:　なに?　人んちのペットの名前に文句あんの?　あんた何様? 
> что? слова для имени человеческого любимца?  ты уверена? (не уверен насчет этой фразы...)   I don't quite understand this either, but I think that she's asking whether Osaka has any complaints (文句) about the names, or smth like that...
> maybe smth like, "тебе что, что-то не нравится? Да кто ты такая?"   智 называла 春日 самым простым имени. Видимо, это Касуге не нравиться. Вот так

 Thanks! 
I think I got that idea, but I was kinda confused about Tomo`s response -- especially, about what’ｓ 人んち 「ひとんち?」、何あんの　and 何様。

----------


## laxxy

> 1.3. 女子＃２：　んじゃねー
> Ну тогда...
> 			
> 		    [Вы] прощаетесь с таким слoвами? Я никогда не_ слышал "Ну тогда" для прощания.. "Ну, пока." would be the closest translation, I thought.

 You are quite right. I should have gotten this one. I thought it was smth like Ну [раз погода прояснилась] тогда [идем домой].   

> 4.3. ゆかり先生:　クソッ!　ほとんど帰ってやがる! 
> Вот блин, почти уже ушла домой*...(I don't understand this in Russsian. Is this mean "I was about to back home"? The original text means "almost everybody's gone home." I'm not sure but the alternative translation is ok.)
> (_альтернативный вариант: "Блин, вы чуть по домам не разошлись"_)

 Got it. What shows that the action is in the past here? I'd have expected to see smth like ～やがった with that meaning...
The alternative translation is not OK I guess  ::  as it implies that they (or at least the majority of the people) have not gone home yet.
"почти уже ушла домой" means "I almost went home", or "I was just about to go back home [when something happened]"

----------


## ST

мне все же непонятно...
почему они сидят в классе после того как прозвенел звонок, а не бегут сразу домой? Может и правда ждут пока кончится дождь, но я с трудом представляю школьников, которые так боятся дождя, что решили остатся в классе еще немного...если только это не дождь, а хз...7-и бальный тайфун. 
ほとんど帰ってやがる! -я тоже думал что ситуация такая: урок давно начался а учителя нет..ну и они решили что пора уходить (в универе мы так иногда делали, а в школе вроде нет).
Но как дословно переводится эта фраза? 
ほとんど=почти
帰って [かえって]-вернутся (домой)-почему present continues, а не past?
やがる=to indicate hatred and contempt, or disdain for another's action 
т.е. "посмотрите-ка, эти негодники уже возвращаются домой!"

----------


## ST

а че она злится то так...кошку же нашла, а не конверт с белым порошком..

----------


## ST

next: (no title) 
ゆかり:実はついさっきこんな物
拾っちやったのよ 
ちよ:なんですか  
とも:　エロ本? 
ちよ:あ! 
みんな:子猫だ!

----------


## ST

ゆかり:実はついさっきこんな物
拾っちやったのよ (さっき (n) (variant of 先:さき) some time ago) 
по правде говоря, только что нашла этот предмет... 
ちよ:なんですか
что это? 
とも:　エロ本?
порно-книга? 
ちよ:あ!
а! 
みんな:子猫だ!
котенок!

----------


## laxxy

> а че она злится то так...кошку же нашла, а не конверт с белым порошком..

 Well I don't totally understand this either, but I think she's unhappy with them going home before her or smth like that...   

> ゆかり:実はついさっきこんな物
> 拾っちゃったのよ

----------


## MOG

> 2.4.2. 智:　なに?　人んちのペットの名前に文句あんの?　あんた何様? 
> I was kinda confused about Tomo`s response -- especially, about what’ｓ 人んち 「ひとんち?」、何あんの　and 何様。

 Ah, I couldn't see what the problem because it was all too clear to me. 人んち and あんの might be 関西弁 but I'm not sure.
ひとんち　＝　ひとのうち（人の家）
あんの　＝　あるの
I suppose you see what 何様 is from the context. I think "Да кто ты такая? " works here.
В итоге:人の家のペットの名前に文句あるの？(Do you have any complaints about name of the pets of others?)

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				1.3. 女子＃２：　んじゃねー
> Ну тогда...
> 			
> 		    [Вы] прощаетесь с таким слoвами? Я никогда не_ слышал "Ну тогда" для прощания.. "Ну, пока." would be the closest translation, I thought.

 Thanks for the corrections ^_^   

> 4.3. ゆかり先生:　クソッ!　ほとんど帰ってやがる! 
> What shows that the action is in the past here? I'd have expected to see smth like ～やがった with that meaning...

 No, it's not in the past. It describes the situation in the classroom that they have left school and gone home. You could expect it in the present. They have gone(past (perfect)). So they are not here(present). (生徒は)帰りやがった(帰った) and 帰ってやがる(帰っている) mean almost the same here imo.

----------


## MOG

> мне все же непонятно...
> почему они сидят в классе после того как прозвенел звонок, а не бегут сразу домой? Может и правда ждут пока кончится дождь, но я с трудом представляю школьников, которые так боятся дождя, что решили остатся в классе еще немного...если только это не дождь, а хз...7-и бальный тайфун.

 Вы чуть не разговаривали с друзьями после того, как прозвенел звонок? По-моему это нормальное дело. И я представляю, что у них только что окончились занятия, поэтому сразу же бугут домой.

----------


## ST

а почему Осака тогда спит? Она весь урок спала чтоли?   ::

----------


## ST

следующие страницы видимо идут как одно целое...но я весь лист зараз не осилю...поэтому переведу пока левую половину...

----------


## ST

ゆかり:　これ誰か飼いなさい
кто нибудь, оставте его себе 
ちよ:先生が飼うんじゃないんですか?
учитель не держит животных? 
ゆかり:なにをバカな
что за глупости... 
ゆかり:いいから誰か飼えよ!
хорошо, кто-нибудь возьмите его 
こよみ:飼えと言われてもそう簡単【かんたん】には...
легко сказать, возьмите...

----------


## laxxy

I think this page (p.53) reads as
2 1
4 3
6 5
7 5
(note the thicker matching horizontal separating spaces). 
I'll add the frame #'s and enter the remaining text:  
1.1. ゆかり:　これ誰か飼いなさい
кто нибудь, оставте его себе 
2.1. ちよ:　......へ?
2.2. ゆかり:　へ?　じゃないの!　ちっちゃいんだから一人で生きてけないでしょ?　かわいそうじ  ゃない
2.3. 女子:　ねとるー 
3.1. ちよ:先生が飼うんじゃないんですか?
учитель не держит животных? 
3.2. ゆかり:なにをバカな
что за глупости... 
4.1. ゆかり:　ホラ　子猫ってのはえーと...じょ...　情操教育にいいのよ!
4.2. ゆかり:　だから私は教育者としてね　えーと　あのー 
5.1. ゆかり:いいから誰か飼えよ!
хорошо, кто-нибудь возьмите его 
5.2. こよみ:飼えと言われてもそう簡単【かんたん】には...
легко сказать, возьмите... 
6.1. 女子:　うちあかんでー
6.2. よみ：　うちも
6.3. 智:　うち犬いるから
6.4. ちよ:　うちもー　榊さんは?
6.5. 榊:　うちもダメだ... 
7.1. じゃあ　どーしよー 
----------
言葉:
    *    情操教育
            cultivation of aesthetic sentiments // culture of sentiments // education in good taste // education of one's feelings // enrichment program // sentiment [emotional] education 
情操	【じょうそう】	(n) sentiment
教育	【きょういく】	(adj-no,n,vs) training, education, (P)
簡単	【かんたん】	(adj-na,n) simple, (P)

----------


## MOG

> 1.1. ゆかり:　これ誰か飼いなさい
> кто нибудь, оставьте его себе 
> 2.1. ちよ:　......へ?
> 2.2. ゆかり:　へ?　じゃないの!　ちっちゃいんだから一人で生きてけないでしょ?　かわいそうじ  ゃない
> 2.3. 春日:　ねとるー(she always speaks in 関西弁, so you can figure out who's speaking  ) 
> 3.1. ちよ:先生が飼うんじゃないんですか?
> учитель не держит животных?(My attempt: Вы не держите ее?) 
> 6.1. 春日:　うちあかんでー 
> ----------
> 言葉:

 I'd use 単語 here. When I learned English, I used to see "words and phrases" or "語彙（ごい）と表現" in the texts. Of course you can use 言葉, but I'm used to say　新しい単語 or smth like that in learning a language, however, there is no problem to say 新しい言葉を覚える.

----------


## laxxy

Thanks!!  

> Originally Posted by laxxy  3.1. ちよ:先生が飼うんじゃないんですか?
> учитель не держит животных?(My attempt: Вы не держите ее?)

 "Вы не держите ее?" wouldn't work here, it means "are you holding her?" (e.g. in your hands, right now). "держать" can mean "to keep an animal", but imo it should be used with the animal explicitly specified ("она держит кошку", can mean either "she is holding a cat" or "she keeps a cat at home as a pet". A more common usage would be "она держит кошек", if she has more than one, if she has only one cat I'd just say "у нее есть кошка"). For some reason it doesn't sound right with a pronoun. Thinking about it, it is most likely so because it is typically used when speaking of keeping pets (cats, dogs, ...) in general, but usually not when referring to a specific animal. 
If the sentence in the comic means "Can you take her?", a correct translation could be "Вы её [себе] не возьмёте?", for example.   

> [quote:inme3hj9]
> 言葉:

 I'd use 単語 here. When I learned English, I used to see "words and phrases" or "語彙（ごい）と表現" in the texts. Of course you can use 言葉, but I'm used to say　新しい単語 or smth like that in learning a language, however, there is no problem to say 新しい言葉を覚える.[/quote:inme3hj9]
どうもありがとう。これから、「単語」を書きます。
PS.「彙」は変な漢字ですね。^_^

----------


## laxxy

p.53 version 2.0 (thx MOGさん, STさん)
1.1. ゆかり:　これ誰か飼いなさい
кто нибудь, оставте его себе 
2.1. ちよ:　......へ?
Э?
2.2. ゆかり:　へ?　じゃないの!　ちっちゃいんだから一人で生きてけないでしょ?　かわいそうじ  ゃない
Что значит "Э"? Он такой маленький сам не выживет, не так ли? Бедненький.
2.3. 春日:　ねとるー I don't know... maybe,
Ну так возьмите его себе 
3.1. ちよ:先生が飼うんじゃないんですか?
Вы его себе не возьмете? 
3.2. ゆかり:なにをバカな
что за глупости... 
4.1. ゆかり:　ホラ　子猫ってのはえーと...じょ...　情操教育にいいのよ!
Посмотрите! котенок -- это... это очень хорошо для душевного развития 
4.2. ゆかり:　だから私は教育者としてね　えーと　あのー
Поэтому я, как человек, отвечающий за ваше воспитание... ээ... 
5.1. ゆかり:いいから誰か飼えよ!
хорошо, кто-нибудь возьмите его 
5.2. こよみ:飼えと言われてもそう簡単【かんたん】には...
легко сказать, возьмите... 
6.1. 春日:　うちあかんでー
мне нельзя
6.2. よみ：　うちも
мне тоже
6.3. 智:　うち犬いるから
и мне, у меня уже собака есть
6.4. ちよ:　うちもー　榊さんは?
и мне нельзя... Сакаки-сан?
6.5. 榊:　うちもダメだ...
И у меня тоже не получится... 
7.1. じゃあ　どーしよー
Да... Что же делать... 
----------
単語:
    *    情操教育
            cultivation of aesthetic sentiments // culture of sentiments // education in good taste // education of one's feelings // enrichment program // sentiment [emotional] education 
情操	【じょうそう】	(n) sentiment
教育	【きょういく】	(adj-no,n,vs) training, education, (P)
簡単	【かんたん】	(adj-na,n) simple, (P)

----------


## ST

да, теперь это имеет смысл  ::  
みんなさん、明日、私は飛行機で海へ行きます。
Скорее всего меня недели 2 не будет...не теряйте, ОК?  ::

----------


## laxxy

> да, теперь это имеет смысл  
> みんなさん、明日、私は飛行機で海へ行きます。
> Скорее всего меня недели 2 не будет...не теряйте, ОК?

 どこへ行くのか？

----------


## ST

ソチへ...

----------


## MOG

旅行ですか？いいなあ！  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  3.1. ちよ:先生が飼うんじゃないんですか?
> учитель не держит животных?(My attempt: Вы не держите ее?)      "Вы не держите ее?" wouldn't work here, it means "are you holding her?" (e.g. in your hands, right now). "держать" can mean "to keep an animal", but imo it should be used with the animal explicitly specified ("она держит кошку", can mean either "she is holding a cat" or "she keeps a cat at home as a pet". A more common usage would be "она держит кошек", if she has more than one, if she has only one cat I'd just say "у нее есть кошка"). For some reason it doesn't sound right with a pronoun. Thinking about it, it is most likely so because it is typically used when speaking of keeping pets (cats, dogs, ...) in general, but usually not when referring to a specific animal. 
> If the sentence in the comic means "Can you take her?", a correct translation could be "Вы её [себе] не возьмёте?", for example.

 Thanks! It helps me a lot!!  

> これから、「単語」と書きます。
> PS.「彙」は変な漢字ですね。^_^

 You do not have to change, it's your choice  ::  I just wanted to write what I'm used to.  
I don't know 彙 used in other pair of kanji  ::

----------


## MOG

> 2.3. 春日:　ねとるー I don't know... maybe,
> Ну так возьмите его себе

 It's 寝てるー  ::

----------


## MOG

> どこへ行くのか？

 It sounds rough and nobody would actually say so today.
どこへ行くのですか？
どこへ行くの？　are better variation.

----------


## laxxy

Thanks for the help!   

> Originally Posted by laxxy  どこへ行くのか？   It sounds rough and nobody would actually say so today.
> どこへ行くのですか？
> どこへ行くの？　are better variation.

 Oops   ::  Thanks!

----------


## laxxy

p.54 
1.1. 榊：　まるい... 
2.1. 榊：　まる...　まる......
2.2. 榊：　そうだ　この子の名前はマルコにしよう
2.a. 命名　マルコ　勝手に　飼いもしないのに 
3.1. 榊：　「...マルコといえば「母をたずねて三千里」　この子も母をさがして旅するんだろうか  ...」
3.2. 榊：　「...きっと悲しいっぱいあるんだ...」 
5.1. 榊：　がんばれマルコーー
5.a. 女子：　タマーー　おきるー　タマー 
6.1. ちよ：　あ！　クラスで飼うってのはどーでしょー!?
6.2. ゆかり(?)：　クラスで？ 
7.1. ちよ：　はい！　日直の人がエサあげたりーー　なんあら私がしいく係になってもいいです！
7.2. ゆかり：　だめだめ　金魚じゃないんだから

----------


## laxxy

p.54 
1.1. 榊：　まるい...
Круглая...
2.1. 榊：　まる...　まる......
Мару... мару...
2.2. 榊：　そうだ　この子の名前はマルコにしよう
Да! назовем ее Маруко
2.a. 命名　マルコ　勝手に　飼いもしないのに
Имя: Маруко (???)  I don't understand the 2nd part.
3.1. 榊：　「...マルコといえば　「母をたずねて三千里」　この子も母をさがして旅するんだろう  か...」
Наверное, она путешествует и ищет свою маму...  Apparently a reference to this: http://anidb.info/perl-bin/animedb.pl?s ... e&aid=1383 
3.2. 榊：　「...きっと悲しい事やつらい事がいっぱいあるんだ...」
Такая грустная, трогательная ситуация... （いっぱい＝一敗　？？） 
5.1. 榊：　がんばれマルコーー
Удачи, Маруко! 
5.a. 女子：　タマーー　おきるー　タマー
??? Просыпается! ???- 
6.1. ちよ：　あ！　クラスで飼うってのはどーでしょー!?
О! А может, мы ее будем держать в классе? 
6.2. ゆかり(?)：　クラスで？
В классе? 
7.1. ちよ：　はい！　日直の人がエサあげたりーー　なんなら私がしいく係になってもいいです！
Да! Дежурные будут ее кормить. Я буду ответственной за ее содержание. 
7.2. ゆかり：　だめだめ　金魚じゃないんだから
Нет, нет. Это же не рыбка. 
----
単語
命名	【めいめい】	(n,vs) naming, christening, (P)
勝手に	【かってに】	(adv) arbitrarily, of it's own accord, involuntarily, wilfully, willfully, as one pleases
飼育	【しいく】	(n,vs) breeding, raising, rearing, (P)
係	【かかり】	(n) official, duty, person in charge, (P)

----------


## MOG

> 2.a. 命名　マルコ　勝手に　飼いもしないのに
> Имя: Маруко (???)  I don't understand the 2nd part.

 She named it on her own though she's not going to raise.   

> 3.2. 榊：　「...きっと悲しい事やつらい事がいっぱいあるんだ...」
> Такая грустная, трогательная ситуация... （いっぱい＝一敗　？？）

 一杯（many）  

> 5.a. 智：　タマーー　おきろー　タマー
> ??? Просыпайтся! ???-

 タマ was the most popular name for a cat, if you don't know it's name, it's normal to call it tama  ::     

> 6.2. ゆかり(?)(yeah, I think she's Yukari)：　クラスで？
> В классе? 
> 7.1. ちよ：　はい！　日直の人がエサあげたりーー　なんなら私がしいく係になってもいいです！
> Да! Дежурные будут ее кормить. Я буду ответственной за ее содержание.

 なんなら　＝　если нужно
А это не нужно наверное?  ::

----------


## laxxy

どうもありがとうございます!!   

> Originally Posted by laxxy  2.a. 命名　マルコ　勝手に　飼いもしないのに
> Имя: Маруко (???)  I don't understand the 2nd part.   She named it on her own though she's not going to raise.

 I looked through some examples of 勝手に but I am still a bit confused... Is this an incomplete sentence? Or does 勝手に refer to 　飼いもしないのに ? (as in 'she won't raise it on her own' or smth like that)?   

> [quote:seemw5s8]3.2. 榊：　「...きっと悲しい事やつらい事がいっぱいあるんだ...」
> Такая грустная, трогательная ситуация... （いっぱい＝一敗　？？）

 一杯（many）[/quote:seemw5s8]
So, is it like "Definitely, a lot of sad and painful things are happening" (to this cat? Or in general?)   

> [quote:seemw5s8]
> 5.a. 智：　タマーー　おきろー　タマー
> ??? Просыпайтся! ???-

 タマ was the most popular name for a cat, if you don't know it's name, it's normal to call it tama  ::  [/quote:seemw5s8]  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::     

> [quote:seemw5s8]
> 7.1. ちよ：　はい！　日直の人がエサあげたりーー　なんなら私がしいく係になってもいいです！
> Да! Дежурные будут ее кормить. Я буду ответственной за ее содержание.

 なんなら　＝　если нужно
А это не нужно наверное?  :: [/quote:seemw5s8]
Да, конечно, "если нужно"...

----------


## MOG

> どうもありがとうございます!!        Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  2.a. 命名　マルコ　勝手に　飼いもしないのに
> Имя: Маруко (???)  I don't understand the 2nd part.   She named it on her own though she's not going to raise.   I looked through some examples of 勝手に but I am still a bit confused... Is this an incomplete sentence? Or does 勝手に refer to 　飼いもしないのに ? (as in 'she won't raise it on her own' or smth like that)?

 いいえ、どういたしまして。 
榊は　勝手に　命名　（しやがった  ::   ::  ）
自分は飼いもしないのに   

> [quote:11fiodiq][quote:11fiodiq]3.2. 榊：　「...きっと悲しい事やつらい事がいっぱいあるんだ...」
> Такая грустная, трогательная ситуация... （いっぱい＝一敗　？？）

 一杯（many）[/quote:11fiodiq]
So, is it like "Definitely, a lot of sad and painful things are happening" (to this cat? Or in general?)[/quote:11fiodiq]
Of couse to this cat. "There must be a lot of sad things and hardships".  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  どうもありがとうございます!!        Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  2.a. 命名　マルコ　勝手に　飼いもしないのに
> Имя: Маруко (???)  I don't understand the 2nd part.   She named it on her own though she's not going to raise.   I looked through some examples of 勝手に but I am still a bit confused... Is this an incomplete sentence? Or does 勝手に refer to 　飼いもしないのに ? (as in 'she won't raise it on her own' or smth like that)?   いいえ、どういたしまして。 
> 榊は　勝手に　命名　（しやがった   ）
> 自分は飼いもしないのに

 ええ、分かりました。　コミックの中でちょっと違って見えますから、初めは分からなく成りまし  た。

----------


## MOG

> コミックの中ではちょっと違って見えますから、初めは分かりませんでした。

 分からなくなりました means that you get confused after something, so it does not sound natural here  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  コミックの中ではちょっと違って見えますから、初めは分かりませんでした。   分からなくなりました means that you get confused after something, so it does not sound natural here

 Well, one can say that I was confused after looking at the picture, I think I am missing the difference here  ::

----------


## laxxy

p.55
1.1. 春日：　あ
А!
2.1. 春日：　ご飼うにみそ汁かけたのんって　「ねこまんま」　ゆーやろ？　なんでやろー？ Ugh.... maybe:
Вот суп мисо, которым иногда кормят животных (ご飼うに???), почему он называется "некоманма"? 
2.2. ちよ：　昔ネコによくあげてたんじゃないですか？
В древности им часто кормили кошек, не так ли? 
2.3. よみ：　っつーかあんたいきなり話変えるなよ
Неожиданная какая-то тема всплыла у вас 
3.1. ゆかり：　あーもう！誰も飼わないの!?
Ну ладно! Никто его себе не берет?!
3.2. ゆかり：　あんたら勝手よ！　どうするつもり!?　ハラたつー！
Как хотите! or maybe "you are too selfish"?
Что делать будем?  ??? 
4.1. 智：　よしわかった！　ゆかりちゃん！わたしまかせろ!!
Есть, поняла! Юкари-чан! Положитесь на меня!
4.2. 春日：　お!?
О?!
4.a. ゆかり：　「...だれがゆかりちゃんか...」
Кого это она "Юкари-чан" называет... 
5.1. 智：　実はうち保健近所いんだ ??????
5.2. よみ：　だめじゃん
Нет, не получится 
6.1. ちよ：　そ　そんな...　あ　あう...
Э... это же...
6.2. 智：　あー 冗談!　アメリカンジョックだよーー！
Шутка, шутка! Американская шутка!
6.3. ちよ：　アメリカン?
Американская? 
---
Она ее что, для опытов собралась куда-то сдать?  ::  No idea what's 保健近所.

----------


## MOG

> p.55
> 1.1. 春日：　あ
> А!
> 2.1. 春日：　ご飯にみそ汁かけたのんって　「ねこまんま」　ゆーやろ？　なんでやろー？

   

> 3.2. ゆかり：　あんたら勝手よ！　どうするつもり!?　ハラたつー！
> Как хотите! or maybe "you are too selfish"?
> Что делать будем?  ???

 "You all are too selfish! What are you going to do with it!? You drive me mad!"   

> 4.a. ゆかり：　「...だれがゆかりちゃんか...」
> Кого это она "Юкари-чан" называет...

 I'm not sure but I think this is 「誰がゆかりちゃんや」, for it is written in the way that the left "leg" of the letter is only a bit longer than the left one, as opposed to が in だれが. I don't think the meaning would change if the letter is か or や, but I'd not say か here. If it is や, it is 関西弁 and it means same as 「だれがゆかりちゃんだ」   

> 5.1. 智：　実はうち保健近所いんだ ?????? 
> ---
> Она ее что, для опытов собралась куда-то сдать?  No idea what's 保健近所.

 保健所　近いんだ  ::

----------


## laxxy

Спасибо большое!!  

> Originally Posted by laxxy  p.55
> 1.1. 春日：　あ
> А!
> 2.1. 春日：　ご飯にみそ汁かけたのんって　「ねこまんま」　ゆーやろ？　なんでやろー？

  ::  Gotcha. So is it "Miso soup with rice"?   

> [quote:ciddxa1y]4.a. ゆかり：　「...だれがゆかりちゃんか...」
> Кого это она "Юкари-чан" называет...

 I'm not sure but I think this is 「誰がゆかりちゃんや」, for it is written in the way that the left "leg" of the letter is only a bit longer than the left one, as opposed to が in だれが. I don't think the meaning would change if the letter is か or や, but I'd not say か here. If it is や, it is 関西弁 and it means same as 「だれがゆかりちゃんだ」[/quote:ciddxa1y]
I see. It seems my translation still works though, or do you think otherwise?   

> [quote:ciddxa1y]5.1. 智：　実はうち保健近所いんだ ?????? 
> ---
> Она ее что, для опытов собралась куда-то сдать?  No idea what's 保健近所.

 保健所　近いんだ  :: [/quote:ciddxa1y]
То есть, таки для опытов?  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  p.55
> 1.1. 春日：　あ
> А!
> 2.1. 春日：　ご飯にみそ汁かけたのんって　「ねこまんま」　ゆーやろ？　なんでやろー？       Gotcha. So is it "Miso soup with rice"?

 Yes, and ねこまんま is used for not only miso soup with rice, but also there are rice with dried bonito. ねこまんま(wikipedia)    

> [quote:1sdhpmbf]
> [quote:1sdhpmbf]4.a. ゆかり：　「...だれがゆかりちゃんか...」
> Кого это она "Юкари-чан" называет...

 I'm not sure but I think this is 「誰がゆかりちゃんや」, for it is written in the way that the left "leg" of the letter is only a bit longer than the left one, as opposed to が in だれが. I don't think the meaning would change if the letter is か or や, but I'd not say か here. If it is や, it is 関西弁 and it means same as 「だれがゆかりちゃんだ」[/quote:1sdhpmbf]
I see. It seems my translation still works though, or do you think otherwise?[/quote:1sdhpmbf]
I don't know. I see your translation is literal, but I have no idea if it really carries the idea: Tomo called Yukari-chan but it is quite unusual and rude for a student to call a teacher with "chan". So it is like "remember your place". The sentence could be rephrased like "誰に向かって言っとんねん(関西弁)" or "誰に向かって言っているんだ(標準語)"    

> [quote:1sdhpmbf][quote:1sdhpmbf]5.1. 智：　実はうち保健近所いんだ ?????? 
> ---
> Она ее что, для опытов собралась куда-то сдать?  No idea what's 保健近所.

 保健所　近いんだ  :: [/quote:1sdhpmbf]
То есть, таки для опытов?  :: [/quote:1sdhpmbf]
В санитарном управлении есть роль, как распоряжение ненужных любимых животных.  ::

----------


## laxxy

休日は終わり、続きましょう。 
p.56 
1.1. 猫:　にあー
Мяу!
1.2. よみ:　あ
А... 
3.1. 智:　あーー起きた！
Ааа! Проснулся! 
3.2. 春日:　うわーむっちゃかわいーー
Ой!! Какой симпатичный!! (むっちゃ не понял  :: )
3.3. ちよ:　だっこするーー
Давайте я его подержу! (would sound unnatural w/o "давайте" or smth like that here, imo)
3.a. 榊, SFX:　フラッ (дрожит она, чтоли? Не знаю как передать...) 
(4: borderless frame) 
5.1. ちよ:　かわいいですねぇーー
Какой он симпатичный!!!
5.2. 智:　私も抱くーー　なくなよ
И я подержу! Не плачь! (泣くな？) 
5.3. 春日:　私もー
И я тоже... 
6.1. ちよ(?):　？私ねー I can't read the first kanji here  :: 
6.a. 榊:　それ　それ　あの私
Тут, тут... Это... И я... 
----
単語:
抱っこ	【だっこ】	(n,vs) (child's) hug, carrying a baby in one's arms, (P)
抱く	【いだく】	(v5k) (1) to embrace, to hold in the arms, e.g. a baby, to hug, (2) to harbour e.g. grudge, to harbor, to harbour, to entertain e.g. suspicion, (P)

----------


## laxxy

> Yes, and ねこまんま is used for not only miso soup with rice, but also there are rice with dried bonito. ねこまんま(wikipedia)

 Thanks!  ::    

> [quote:172sxvog][quote:172sxvog]4.a. ゆかり：　「...だれがゆかりちゃんか...」
> Кого это она "Юкари-чан" называет...
> 			
> 		  I'm not sure but I think this is 「誰がゆかりちゃんや」, for it is written in the way that the left "leg" of the letter is only a bit longer than the left one, as opposed to が in だれが. I don't think the meaning would change if the letter is か or や, but I'd not say か here. If it is や, it is 関西弁 and it means same as 「だれがゆかりちゃんだ」

 I see. It seems my translation still works though, or do you think otherwise?[/quote:172sxvog]
I don't know. I see your translation is literal, but I have no idea if it really carries the idea: Tomo called Yukari-chan but it is quite unusual and rude for a student to call a teacher with "chan". So it is like "remember your place". The sentence could be rephrased like "誰に向かって言っとんねん(関西弁)" or "誰に向かって言っているんだ(標準語)"[/quote:172sxvog]
Thanks. The Russian phrase carries the same meaning here. It's a common way to express that you are unhappy with being addressed in a particular way (eg. "Кого это ты козлом назвал?", ...  :: )

----------


## MOG

> 休日は終わり、続けましょう。 
> 3.2. 春日:　うわーむっちゃかわいーー
> Ой!! Какой симпатичный!! (むっちゃ не понял )

 Same as めっちゃ　＝　すごく   

> 3.a. 榊, SFX:　フラッ (дрожит она, чтоли? Не знаю как передать...)

 気を失ったときなどに、「頭がくらくらしてフラっと倒れる」というような言い方をします。酒を飲んでフラフ  ラになって歩くことをまた、千鳥足と言います。   

> 5.1. ちよ:　かわいいですねぇーー
> Какой он симпатичный!!!
> 5.2. 智:　私も抱くーー　なくなよ
> И я подержу! Не плачь! (泣くな？)

 Yes, it's 泣くな and I think she is talking to ちよ who is moved to tear.   

> 6.1. よみ(from her hair style):　次私ねー I can't read the first kanji here 
> 6.a. そわそわ
> 榊:　あの私
> Тут, тут...(не знаю как перевести) Это... И я...

 緊張して落ち着かないときの状態をそわそわする、といいます。

----------


## laxxy

Спасибо большое за комментарии, они очень помогают! 
p.57
1.1. 榊さんも抱いてみる？
Сакаки-сан тоже попробует подержать? rikaichan gives both だいて and いだいて as possible readings here, is there any difference? Is one more popular than the other?
1.2. う　うん...
А... ага... 
2.а. ドキドキ
тук-тук 
6.а. バッ
Вжик!
6.б. あっ
А!
7.а. あーーー
А-а-а!!
ぴょん　ぴょん　
Прыг-прыг
じゅっ
скок!   ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## laxxy

前の頁は小さくて、続きましょう...
p.58
1.1. 猫, SFX: ぴゃーー
прыг-прыг...
1.2. 智：　...... 
2.1. ちよ：　あーー 逃げちゃったよぅー
а-а-а... убежал...
2.2. よみ：　子供のくせに妙に素早かったな
Хоть и маленький, а как быстро бегает...
2.3. 榊：　「...なぜ?!...」
Почему?! 
5.1. ゆかり：　大丈夫ーー！　あの子ならひとりで生きていけるわ
Все в порядке! Этот котенок и сам прекрасно выживет! Использование なら непонятно...  ::  Может, опять что-то пропущено? (like, 逃げるなら or something?)
5.3. よみ：　　最初言ってたのと違うー!!
В начале вы совсем другое говорили! 
====
単語：
癖に    【くせに】    (conj,prt) (uk) and yet, though, when, in spite of
素早い  【すばやい】    (adj) (1) fast, quick, prompt, (2) nimble, agile, (P)
行ける  【いける】    (v1) to be good at

----------


## MOG

> p.57
> 1.1. 榊さんも抱いてみる？
> Сакаки-сан тоже попробует подержать? rikaichan gives both だいて and いだいて as possible readings here, is there any difference? Is one more popular than the other?

 I think it has to be だいて here. I'm not sure but いだく sounds archaic for that meaning. I guess we use it only when you say that you have an idea or feeling, e.g.　疑問を抱く or 思いを抱く.   

> しゅっ
> скок!

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  p.57
> 1.1. 榊さんも抱いてみる？
> Сакаки-сан тоже попробует подержать? rikaichan gives both だいて and いだいて as possible readings here, is there any difference? Is one more popular than the other?   I think it has to be だいて here. I'm not sure but いだく sounds archaic for that meaning. I guess we use it only when you say that you have an idea or feeling, e.g.　疑問を抱く or 思いを抱く.

 Got it, thanks!

----------


## MOG

> 前の頁は小さくて、続きましょう...

 前のページは量が少ないので、次へ続きましょう。would sound more natural   ::     

> 5.1. ゆかり：　大丈夫ーー！　あの子ならひとりで生きていけるわ
> Все в порядке! Этот котенок и сам прекрасно выживет! Использование なら непонятно...  Может, опять что-то пропущено? (like, 逃げるなら or something?)

 あの子なら　＝　あの子だったら
Enphasizing that the cat can survive.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  前の頁は小さくて、続きましょう...   前のページは量が少ないので、次へ続きましょう。would sound more natural

 Thanks!  

> [quote:kf7q6jre]5.1. ゆかり：　大丈夫ーー！　あの子ならひとりで生きていけるわ
> Все в порядке! Этот котенок и сам прекрасно выживет! Использование なら непонятно...  Может, опять что-то пропущено? (like, 逃げるなら or something?)

 あの子なら　＝　あの子だったら
Enphasizing that the cat can survive.[/quote:kf7q6jre]
So it's kinda like "Since this is such a cat"? Perhaps "Такой котенок и сам прекрасно выживет" then.

----------


## laxxy

p.61:2 
2.2.1. 男:　谷崎先生　またもりあがってますね　何の話を？
Танизаки-сенсей, вы опять с таким интересом разговариваете с учениками, о чем это вы? 
2.2.2. ゆかり:　あ　またクラスの嫌いな奴の話で
А, мы опять про то кто в классе самый худший 
2.3.1. 男:　先生　教師自らがその様な話をするのは慎んだ方がよろしいですな
Было бы неплохо, если бы вы, как преподавательница, воздержались от таких разговоров. 
2.4.1. ゆかり:　私　あいつ　きらいーー
Мне он не нравится...
2.4.2. 女子#1:　私もー
И мне тоже...
2.4.3. 女子#2:　あいつこの前さー
Недавно, он...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
---
単語:
盛り上がる	【もりあがる】	(v5r) to rouse, to swell, to rise, (P)
教師	【きょうし】	(n) teacher (classroom), (P)
自ら	【みずから】	(n-adv,n) for one's self, personally, (P)
慎む	【つつしむ】	(v5m) to be careful, to be chaste or discreet, to abstain or refrain, (P)

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  5.1. ゆかり：　大丈夫ーー！　あの子ならひとりで生きていけるわ
> Все в порядке! Этот котенок и сам прекрасно выживет! Использование なら непонятно...  Может, опять что-то пропущено? (like, 逃げるなら or something?)   あの子なら　＝　あの子だったら
> Enphasizing that the cat can survive.   So it's kinda like "Since this is such a cat"? Perhaps "Такой котенок и сам прекрасно выживет" then.

 It depends on what "such" means here. However, you're right about that there is something omitted. なら here implies the reason why she can say so. It can be make longer like:
あれだけ元気に走れるあの子なら、きっと一人でも生きていける or
あの子はあれだけ元気に走れるんだから、きっと一人で生きていける
There is similar example in the link. I hope it help. alc.co.jp

----------


## MOG

> p.61:2 
> 2.2.1. 男:　谷崎先生　またもりあがってますね　何の話を（されているのですか）？
> Танизаки-сенсей, вы опять с таким интересом разговариваете с учениками, о чем это вы?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  5.1. ゆかり：　大丈夫ーー！　あの子ならひとりで生きていけるわ
> Все в порядке! Этот котенок и сам прекрасно выживет! Использование なら непонятно...  Может, опять что-то пропущено? (like, 逃げるなら or something?)   あの子なら　＝　あの子だったら
> Enphasizing that the cat can survive.   So it's kinda like "Since this is such a cat"? Perhaps "Такой котенок и сам прекрасно выживет" then.   It depends on what "such" means here. However, you're right about that there is something omitted. なら here implies the reason why she can say so. It can be make longer like:
> あれだけ元気に走れるあの子なら、きっと一人でも生きていける or
> あの子はあれだけ元気に走れるんだから、きっと一人で生きていける
> There is similar example in the link. I hope it help. alc.co.jp

 Thanks! So essentially it refers to the some quality of the subject that is known or understood, but not stated explicitly.
I'm not sure how to translate it to Russian closely and consicely enough, but I think I understand the meaning.

----------


## laxxy

p.062.1: ゆかり先生怒られた
1.1.1.　男:　君は学生の頃と変わっとらんなぁー
1.2.1.　男:　もう少し教師としての自覚を持った方がいいぞ
1.3.1. 男:　生徒と友達の様に付き合うのもいいが
1.3.2. ゆかり:　あ　それなら大丈夫です
1.4.1. ゆかり:　あいつらなんて所詮うわべだけの付き合いですよ 
ーーー
単語:
教師    【きょうし】    (n) teacher (classroom), (P)
自覚    【じかく】    (n) self-conscious, (P)
付き合う    【つきあう】    (v5u) to associate with, to keep company with, to get on with, (P)
付き合い    【つきあい】    (n) association, socializing, socialising, fellowship, (P)
所詮    【しょせん】    (adv,n) after all
上辺    【うわべ】    (n) seeming, exterior, surface, outside, outward appearance

----------


## laxxy

p.062.1: ゆかり先生怒られた
На Юкари разозлились 
1.1.1.　男:　君は学生の頃と変わっとらんなぁー
У тебя странные отношения со студентами 変わっとらんなぁ явно от чего-то короткая форма, но от чего, я не знаю...  ::  
1.2.1.　男:　もう少し教師としての自覚を持った方がいいぞ
Было бы неплохо, если бы ты лучше осознавала свою роль как учителя, и вела себя соответственно 
1.3.1. 男:　生徒と友達の様に付き合うのもいいが
Хотя и нет ничего плохого в дружеских отношениях с учениками, 
1.3.2. ゆかり:　あ　それなら大丈夫です
А, если дело в этом, то не беспокойтесь 
1.4.1. ゆかり:　あいつらなんて所詮うわべだけの付き合いですよ
На самом деле, это только с виду у нас такие отношения

----------


## ST

おっすみなさん!私は30分から家へ返ました。　飛行機のお弁当はすごいですね...  :: 　私は思いましたから、あなたたちはすごく沢山漫画を読みましたが。
Сразу к компу побежал, посмотреть много ли вы тут прочитали...
Но вроде смотрю, не очень много...уж не знаю радоваться этому или как...   :: 
Надеюсь, みなさんは元気でしょ...

----------


## laxxy

お帰り！   

> おっすみなさん!私は30分から家へ返ました。　飛行機のお弁当はすごいですね... 　私は思いましたから、あなたたちはすごく沢山漫画を読みましたが。
> Сразу к компу побежал, посмотреть много ли вы тут прочитали...
> Но вроде смотрю, не очень много...уж не знаю радоваться этому или как...  
> Надеюсь, みなさんは元気でしょ...

 ええ、元気です、おかげさまで。　休みはどうでしたか?　天気はどう？
今まで余りたくさん書いていませんでしたけれど、これからがんばります  ::

----------


## ST

ヘヘ、よい休みました。チャチャ(葡萄の酒)を飲みました、海に泳ぎました、見物をしました.  .. 
お天気はいろいろでした。気の気温は17...19度でした、海の気温は19...20度でし  た。
しかし、ある日は雨沢山ふつていました。
海は凄いです! 
Ну правда сезон все же уже кончился там...местные в куртках ходят, а туристы на пляже голые загорают...забавный контраст  :: 
Кафэшки многие закрыты, и тп... Но все равно весело...я там последний раз был лет 15 назад, еще при союзе...тем более интересно было сравнить. 
А завтра уже на работу, надо настраиваться на рабочий лад...эхх   ::

----------


## laxxy

p062.2: 黒沢先生怒った
Куросава-сенсей разозлилась
2.1.1. みなも：　楽しくするのはいいけどケガしたら大変でしょう!?
Развлекаться, это, конечно, хорошо, но что было бы если бы кто-нибудь пострадал?
2.1.2. 女子：　すいません...
Извините... 
2.2.1. みなも：　その辺のけじめは
Ты же должна понимать ситуацию...
2.2.2. ゆかり：　にゃもーー
Нямо... 
2.3.1. ゆかり:　にゃも　今日さぁ
Нямо, сегодня...
2.3.2. みなも:　あのさ...　今まじめな話してんのよ
Это, у меня сейчас тут важный разговор 
2.4.1. 女子:　にゃも？
Нямо?
2.4.2. ゆかり:　黒沢みなもだからにゃも
Куросава Минамо, поэтому Нямо
2.4.3. 学校で言うなっつってんだよ
Прозвище еще со школы Apparently some short forms here that I am not able to distinguish, I hope I got the meaning right though
---------
単語:
怪我	【けが】	(n,vs) injury (to animate object), hurt, (P)
けじめ	(n) distinction (between right and wrong), (P)
真面目	【まじめ】	(adj-na,n) diligent, serious, honest, (P)

----------


## ST

63-1: ゆかりの運転【うんてん】	
вождение Юкари 
1.1.1 ゆかり:ねー帰りは私に運転させらくりー
ну, обратно я поведу 
1.1.2 みなも:え...大才夫なの?
да? это нормально? 
1.2.1 ゆかり:大才夫!　この前お父さんの車で練習【れんしゅう】したのよ
нормально! я раньше на машине отца тренировалась 
1.2.2 みなも:じゃいいけど
а, ну тогда ладно 
1.3.1 ゆかり:よーし
нуу.. 
1.4.1 ゆかり:今度【こんど】はぶつけないぞお
на этот раз надеюсь не разобью... 
1.4.2 みなも:え..なんて?		
ээ...чиво??

----------


## ST

63-2: やっぱダメ
прекрати 
2.1.1.あーつまないー
а...скучно! 
2.2.1.-2.3.1.SFX: ごそーごそーかぽ
щелк-щелк, чик-чик  
2.4.1.あー!うっておしい! (может うっとうしい?)
а! надоела!

----------


## laxxy

p064.1: 体育・バレーボール
Урок физкультуры: волейбол 
1.1.1. 智:　いくぜーー
Подаю... 
1.2.1. SFX: ゴス
Бум! 
1.3.1. 智:　あー　ごめん　ごめんーー
А, извини, извини
1.3.2. ちよ:　ふぇ...
иии... 
1.4.1. 智:　どんまいどんまーい
Don't mind, don't mind
1.4.a. 智:　次いくぞ
Следующая подача
1.4.2. よみ:　お前が言うな　ルールわかってないし
Что ты говоришь? Ты же правила не знаешь
1.4.b. よみ:　お前のサーブはおわりだ
Твои подачи закончились

----------


## laxxy

[offtopic] 
STさん, ты как японские слова учишь?
Я в основном пользуюсь замечательной программой Twinkle на Palm, но много есть и других программ для работы с карточками под разные платформы (где-то мне попадался линк на survey, если интересно могу поискать). Общая идея, как правило, в том, что если есть список слов с переводом и (часто) примерами, в текстовом файле или электронной таблице, такие программы эти списки понимают. Также, как я понимаю, должно быть можно такой список проконвертировать в labels и понапечатать карточек на бумаге из того же экселя. Реально очень полезно если на карточки также записывать примеры использования. 
Вопрос -- где брать для этого хорошие списки слов с примерами. Как вариант, у меня есть совершенно книжка "Kanji in Context" которая объединяет слова по иероглифам -- получается очень удобно, заодно учатся kanji, а если их уже знать то все еще лучше. Плюс, слова в ее первой части действительно крайне распространенные. У меня она есть частично отсканированная -- теперь было бы неплохо примеры оттуда понабирать вместе со словами в таблицу, чтобы получить карточки. Я уже начал это делать. Если интересно, могу прислать, может и ты бы частично понабирал примеры -- вдвоем оно быстрее? 
Второй вариант -- пройтись по этому треду, и понабирать новые слова отсюда, тоже бы неплохо, особенно если вместе с примерами... 
What do you think?

----------


## ST

are you sure どんまい=don`t mind? alc.co.jp gives どんまいどんまい!Shake it off! (впрочем я не уверен что это значит на инглише. встряхни это?  ::  )

----------


## laxxy

> are you sure どんまい=don`t mind? alc.co.jp gives どんまいどんまい!Shake it off! (впрочем я не уверен что это значит на инглише. встряхни это?  )

 well, rikaichan gave me that translation. The meaning is the same as shake it off though (ie don't worry you should be fine, smth like that)

----------


## ST

хех, я вообщем то специально никак не учу...стараюсь запоминать в контексте... Ну например упражнение какое то делаю, там надо новое слово какое то применить...2 раза посмотрю его в словаре, на третий так запомню... Ну или тут в манге или еще где. Какие то слова с первого раза запоминаются какие то с 10-го.  ::  
Вообщем то можно попробовать первый вариант поковырять..я правда эту книгу никогда не видел... (кстати пока в отпуске был, прочитал Хэйсинга-"ремемберинг кандзи", 1-ый том...отличная вещь). 
Насчет второго варианта...мне тоже приходила мысль собрать где нить сложные слова из этого топика, т.к. многие слова я однажды увидев тут же и забыл...но как делать из них карточки? Ведь мы не уверены насчет точного перевода некоторых слов... Ну в принципе тоже можно попробовать...по крайней мере тут не нужна книга...

----------


## laxxy

> хех, я вообщем то специально никак не учу...стараюсь запоминать в контексте... Ну например упражнение какое то делаю, там надо новое слово какое то применить...2 раза посмотрю его в словаре, на третий так запомню... Ну или тут в манге или еще где. Какие то слова с первого раза запоминаются какие то с 10-го.  
> Вообщем то можно попробовать первый вариант поковырять..я правда эту книгу никогда не видел... (кстати пока в отпуске был, прочитал Хэйсинга-"ремемберинг кандзи", 1-ый том...отличная вещь).

 I'll upload a couple KIC files and msg you. 
The Heisig book is good, I hope to finish it this weekend  ::  (at #2015 now).
BTW, do check out kanji.koohii.com if you haven't done so already. I really slowed down by about lesson 27 and took an 8-month long hiatus, and that site was what took me to resume the progress. I also have a twinkle database of the Heisig flashcards if you want to go that route.   

> Насчет второго варианта...мне тоже приходила мысль собрать где нить сложные слова из этого топика, т.к. многие слова я однажды увидев тут же и забыл...но как делать из них карточки? Ведь мы не уверены насчет точного перевода некоторых слов... Ну в принципе тоже можно попробовать...по крайней мере тут не нужна книга...

 The ones we are not sure we can just skip  ::  there are enough of those that were relatively clear imo, and the good thing is that we have the examples right here too (and probably can recall them easier than just random words).

----------


## ST

можно второй тогда начать...например создать новую ветку, и начать постить туда слова. Например, я буду постить слова из четных страниц манги а ты из нечетных (чтоб не ждать друг друга..сколько захотел столько и запостил...хоть 1 в день хоть 10). Создать какой то определенный формат поста и придерживаться его....
типа: номер страницы, слово в канджи, слово каной, перевод, фраза из манги содержащее это слово....ну или как то так.

----------


## laxxy

Here are two links for a part of the KIC book (ie. the entire workbook appendix and about half the main reference book). Take a look at their introduction. The gist is that you go sequentially and learn all unmarked words, and check yourself with the example sentences and exercises in the workbook.  
[...] 
I think this book, and also Heisig and Lammers are really the 3 best Japanese language books available.   

> можно второй тогда начать...например создать новую ветку, и начать постить туда слова. Например, я буду постить слова из четных страниц манги а ты из нечетных (чтоб не ждать друг друга..сколько захотел столько и запостил...хоть 1 в день хоть 10). Создать какой то определенный формат поста и придерживаться его....
> типа: номер страницы, слово в канджи, слово каной, перевод, фраза из манги содержащее это слово....ну или как то так.

 That's one way to do it. I was thinking if we can figure out something more convenient for conversion into spreadsheets to import into flashcard software.
I have recently played around a bit with Google's new "Documents and Spreadsheets" service, and I am using it quite often now. It has colloboration functionality, where several people can edit one online spreadsheet (although I have not tried this feature yet).  
Maybe we could also do something like that. We could either enter stuff directly online, or enter it into smth like Excel and then simply copy/paste into the main online spreadsheet, whatever works better. 
If you like, I can upload and share the file I've been using for KIC, and you can take a look at the format (we might change it a bit), and check how well the system works for you. You need a gmail account, PM me with the address and I'll share the file with you (or send you a gmail invitation if you need one).

----------


## laxxy

p64.2: ライバル!? 
2.1.1. SFX:ド 
2.2.1. 春日:　あの人榊さんやったっけ？　かっこええなぁー
2.2.2. かおりん:　あ!　そうでしょ!?　かっこいいでしょ!?  あの子の名前は、かおりん: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azumanga_D ... ers#Kaorin  
2.3.1. 春日:　よし!　私もあの人を狙おーー!
2.3.2. かおりん:　え　狙うってちょっとあんたねぇ! 
2.4.1. 春日:　私もあんなカッコええ女になるんを目指すんやー
2.4.2. かおりん:　あ　あーー　狙うって　そ　そう
2.4.3. かおりん:　でもあんたにはムリだわ 
単語:　
格好いい	【かっこいい】	(adj-na) attractive, good-looking, stylish, "cool"
狙う	【ねらう】	(v5u) to aim at, (P)
無理	【むり】	(adj-na,n,vs) unreasonable, impossible, overdoing, (P)
目指す	【めざす】	(v5s) to aim at, to have an eye on, (P)

----------


## ST

64-2 ライバル?! 
2.2.1. あの人　榊さにゃったっけ?
かっこええなあー 
2.2.2.あ!　そうでしょ?!
かっこいいでしょ?! 
2.3.1.よし!私もあの人を狙お! 
2.3.2.え　狙うってよっとあんたね! 
2.4.1.私もあんなカッコええ女になるんを目指すにゃー 
2.4.2あ　あー　狙うって　そ　そう 
2.4.3でもあんたにはムリだわ

----------


## laxxy

Oops!!  ::

----------


## ST

oops. I`ll better do next page, instead. 
Хм, ок, ночью скачаю. У меня нет гмейл аккаунта...там вроде только по приглашению, да? Надеюсь там что то, не требуещее PhD degree?  ::

----------


## laxxy

> oops. I`ll better do next page, instead. 
> Хм, ок, ночью скачаю. У меня нет гмейл аккаунта...там вроде только по приглашению, да? Надеюсь там что то, не требуещее PhD grade?

 PM me with your email address and I'll send you an invitation. I like gmail, it also has free POP and forwarding and such.

----------


## laxxy

p64.2: ライバル!?
Соперницы?! 
2.1.1. SFX:ド
Бум! 
2.2.1. 春日:　あの人榊さんやったっけ？　かっこええなぁー
Сакаки-сан дает, да? <--やった?
Крута однако... 
2.2.2. かおりん:　あ!　そうでしょ!?　かっこいいでしょ!?
А! Это да! Крута, разве нет?  
あの子の名前は、かおりん: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azumanga_D ... ers#Kaorin  
2.3.1. 春日:　よし!　私もあの人を狙おーー!
Всё! Теперь я буду стараться быть похожей на неё! 
2.3.2. かおりん:　え　狙うってちょっとあんたねぇ!
Эээ, ты что, это как? 
2.4.1. 春日:　私もあんなカッコええ女になるんを目指すんやー
Теперь моя цель в жизни -- стать такой же классной девушкой, как она!
2.4.2. かおりん:　あ　あーー　狙うって　そ　そう
А.. Ааа.. Цель... Цель это...
2.4.3. かおりん:　でもあんたにはムリだわ
Но ведь у тебя же нифига не выйдет!!
-----
単語:　
格好いい 【かっこいい】 (adj-na) attractive, good-looking, stylish, "cool"
狙う 【ねらう】 (v5u) to aim at, (P)
無理 【むり】 (adj-na,n,vs) unreasonable, impossible, overdoing, (P)
目指す 【めざす】 (v5s) to aim at, to have an eye on, (P)

----------


## ST

65-1: びっくりした 
1.1.1: ゆかり:えーだからここは　
SFX: キヤー!! 
1.2.1: ゆかり:え?何? 
1.2.2: みな:うわ!ゴキブリだ
うわあ! 
1.3.1: みな:ちよっと!　キヤー　よしや!　私たまかさろー!  
1.4.1: ゆかり:...はい　では授業再聞ー 
1.4.2: 中学生:そういや最初のすげえ悲鳴　誰? 
1.4.3: 榊:さあ

----------


## ST

done

----------


## ST

65-1: びっくりした
Черт подери! 
1.1.1: ゆかり:えーだからここは　
да. поэтому тут... 
SFX: キヤー!! 
1.2.1: ゆかり:え?何?
э, что? 
1.2.2: みな:うわ!ゴキブリだ うわあ!
ухты! таракан! ухты! 
1.3.1: みな:ちよっと!　キヤー　よしや!　私たまかさろー!
эй! бум! (не понял что там еще...) 
1.4.1: ゆかり:...はい　では授業再聞ー
...да. итак слушаем повторно урок... 
1.4.2: 中学生:そういや最初のすげえ悲鳴　誰?
вот чей это был первый ужасный крик? (Not sure here) 
1.4.3: 榊:さあ
ну вот...

----------


## laxxy

> 65-1: びっくりした
> Черт подери! 
> 1.1.1: ゆかり:えーだからここは　
> да. поэтому тут... 
> SFX: キヤー!! 
> 1.2.1: ゆかり:え?何?
> э, что? 
> 1.2.2: みな:うわ!ゴキブリだ うわあ!
> ухты! таракан! ухты! 
> ...

 ちょっと！　誰か殺しなさい！
よしゃ！　わたしにまかせろー！　　「任せろ」
やれー　ともーー！！　「多分、智  :: 」
ビシャ  

> 1.4.1: ゆかり:...はい　では授業再聞ー
> ...да. итак слушаем повторно урок... 
> 1.4.2: 中学生:そういや最初のすげえ悲鳴　誰?
> вот чей это был первый ужасный крик? (Not sure here)

 Navernoe, tipa "Kto zakrichal pervym?"  ::

----------


## MOG

Здорово, ребята! Я был немного занят и не проверял форм. Извините!  

> 1.1.1.　男:　君は学生の頃と変わっとらんなぁー
> У тебя странные отношения со студентами 変わっとらんなぁ явно от чего-то короткая форма, но от чего, я не знаю...

 君は学生の頃と変わっていないなぁー
You haven't changed(or grew) from when you are a student.

----------


## MOG

> おっすみなさん!私は30分で家へ帰りました(I came back home in 30 minutes) or 私は30分前にうちへ帰ってきたところです（I came back to my home just 30 minutes ago.）。　飛行機のお弁当はすごいですね... 　あなたたちはすごく沢山漫画を読んだだろうと思いましたから。
> Сразу к компу побежал, посмотреть много ли вы тут прочитали...
> Но вроде смотрю, не очень много...уж не знаю радоваться этому или как...  
> Надеюсь, みなさんは元気でしょ...

 元気です！あまり勉強していないけど  ::

----------


## MOG

> ヘヘ、よく休みました。チャチャ(葡萄の酒)を飲みました、海に泳ぎました、見物をしました... 
> お天気はいろいろでした。気の気温は17...19度でした、海の気温は19...20度でし  た。
> しかし、ある日は雨が沢山ふっていました。
> 海は凄いです!

----------


## MOG

> 2.4.1. 女子:　にゃも？
> Нямо?
> 2.4.2. ゆかり:　黒沢みなもだからにゃも
> Куросава Минамо, поэтому Нямо
> 2.4.3. 学校で言うなっつってんだよ
> Прозвище еще со школы Apparently some short forms here that I am not able to distinguish, I hope I got the meaning right though

 学校で言うなって言っているんだよ

----------


## MOG

> 1.1.1 ゆかり:ねー帰りは私に運転させちくりー(＜させてくれ)

----------


## MOG

> 2.4.1.あー!うっておしい! (может うっとうしい?)
> а! надоела!

 うっとおしい　＝　邪魔（じゃま）

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  are you sure どんまい=don`t mind? alc.co.jp gives どんまいどんまい!Shake it off! (впрочем я не уверен что это значит на инглише. встряхни это?  )   well, rikaichan gave me that translation. The meaning is the same as shake it off though (ie don't worry you should be fine, smth like that)

 It is taken from English "Don't mind" and it sounds どんまい to Japanese. 体育会系の人はよく使うなぁ。とくにスポーツやってるときたくさん使ってた。

----------


## MOG

> 2.2.1. 春日:　あの人榊さんやったっけ？　かっこええなぁー
> Сакаки-сан дает, да? <--やった?
> Крута однако...

 関西弁です。
あの人榊さんだったっけ？かっこいいなぁー   

> 2.3.1. 春日:　よし!　私もあの人を狙おーー!
> Всё! Теперь я буду стараться быть похожей на неё! 
> 2.3.2. かおりん:　え　狙うってちょっとあんたねぇ!
> Эээ, ты что, это как? 
> 2.4.1. 春日:　私もあんなカッコええ女になるんを目指すんやー
> Теперь моя цель в жизни -- стать такой же классной девушкой, как она!
> 2.4.2. かおりん:　あ　あーー　狙うって　そ　そう
> А.. Ааа.. Цель... Цель это...

 Nice translation  ::   Not literal, though  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  1.4.1: ゆかり:...はい　では授業再開ー
> ...да. итак слушаем повторно урок... 
> 1.4.2: 中学生:そういや最初のすげえ悲鳴　誰?
> вот чей это был первый ужасный крик? (Not sure here)   Navernoe, tipa "Kto zakrichal pervym?"

 А это не однакого?

----------


## laxxy

Привет MOGさん!!
Welcome back! А то мы уже забеспокоились...
Спасибо за исправления!!   

> 学校で言うなって言っているんだよ

 Что-то типа "Она [Юкари] всем рассказывает, как меня называли в школе"? Или я чего-то торможу?   

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  1.4.2: 中学生:そういや最初のすげえ悲鳴　誰?
> вот чей это был первый ужасный крик? (Not sure here)   Navernoe, tipa "Kto zakrichal pervym?"    А это не одно и то же?

 Грамматически, наверное, одно и то же, но первая фраза очень странно звучит, для меня по крайней мере. Так не говорят имхо...

----------


## ST

да нормально...может немного коряво, но с пивом сойдет.   ::   
おっすモグさん! 誤記を添削ありがとうございます。

----------


## laxxy

> да нормально...может немного коряво, но с пивом сойдет.

 Да, наверное... на письме многие фразы, которые можно иногда и сказать и услышать, мне кажутся странными. А если с пивом, то наоборот  ::

----------


## laxxy

What do you guys think of this alternative numbering? Mind if I use it? I just wanted to include a page reference, so that when someone quotes a past strip (that is, not from the current page) it would be more clear where exactly we are referring. 
65.2: 凶器
Смертельное оружие  ::  
65b.1.1. ゆかり:　えー　それでは　続きを...
Э... Ну тогда продолжим...
65b.1.2. 「智」:　先生～～
Сенсей...
65b.2.1. ゆかり:　何？
Что?
65b.3.1. 智:　さっきのゴキブリ教科書で殺しちゃったーー
Я этого таракана (i.e. the one that caused the recent commotion) убила учебником
65b.3.2. ゆかり:　ギヤーーっ!!
Ааааа!!!!!
65b.4.1. 智:　ねーー
Это...
65b.4.2. ゆかり:　くろんじゃねぇ!!　殺すぞ!!
Черный таракан!! Да я тебя сейчас убью!! (not sure...)
65b.4.3. 智:　どーしよー
И что мне теперь делать?
65b.4.4. ゆかり:　フギャーー!!
Пакость!!! (<--不義? Or simply an exclamation?) 
----
凶器	【きょうき】	(n) dangerous weapon, (P)
教科書	【きょうかしょ】	(n) text book, (P)

----------


## ST

хех, как то сложно получается. нумерация занимает чуть ли не половину объема текста. Может тогда имена не писать? Вообщем то номера и так показывают, кто говорит...

----------


## ST

66.1.大阪とちゃう 
Осака (とちゃう)??? 
1.1.1 大阪ーーあのなーー
эй, Осака 
1.1.2 あのー私　まあー 大阪から来たにゃけど
э, я, это... из Осаки приехала  
1.2.1 小学校【しょうがっこう】ん時は神戸におってんそやから純粋【じゅんすい】に大阪人やうねん		
в начальной школе я училась в Кобе, поэтому я не настоящая Осакчанка... (not sure here) (やうねん где то я видел уже в этой ветке но не могу найти...)  
1.2.2  神戸?
Кобе? 
1.3.1 大阪...神戸 お...お...こ...
Осака...Кобе..о...о...ко... 
1.4.1 でも　そもそも生まれたんは和歌山でな?
ведь изначально я родилась в Вакаяма? 
1.4.2 和歌山!?そんな所知らん
Вакаяма?! не знаю такого места 
1.4.3 あんたは大阪でいいの!!
все равно ты из Осаки!!

----------


## laxxy

> хех, как то сложно получается. нумерация занимает чуть ли не половину объема текста. Может тогда имена не писать? Вообщем то номера и так показывают, кто говорит...

 Ты пиши, как тебе удобнее,старый вариант тоже нормальный, его в принципе даже и сократить можно -- номер колонки один раз в начале указывать, там же где и страница. 
Ты попробуй страницу и панель еще в топике указывать -- тогда когда кто-то делает Quote он автоматически сохраняется и понятно где на что отвечают.

----------


## laxxy

> 66.1.大阪とちゃう 
> Осака (とちゃう)??? 
> 1.1.1 大阪ーーあのなーー
> эй, Осака 
> 1.1.2 あのー私　まあー 大阪から来たにゃけど
> э, я, это... из Осаки приехала

 まぁ -- когда там маленькая буква, она немного сдвинута вправо, ее так можно от большой отличить.
来たんやけど -- у меня тоже с Н проблемы  ::  с ним надо осторожно и аккуратно считать нажатия  ::

----------


## ST

はい、分ったいます...  фуф, путем хитрых (и противоестественных) манипуляций, скормил Stakz-у хтмлк-у с уроками...буду осваивать эту систему...   ::

----------


## ST

65-2. ぼっぼや 
1.1.智:大阪ー　大阪ー
Осака, Осака 
2.1.智:ザ*人違い!!
упс, обозналась! 
3.1.智:次は名古屋【なごや】ー名古屋ー
следующая Нагоя...Нагоя  
4.1.智:しゅっぱつしんこー
(хз че это, но в гугле находится какая то книжка про поезд) 
4.2.智:白線の内側におさがり下さい	
стойте за белой линией пожалуйста

----------


## laxxy

> 4.1.智:しゅっぱつしんこー
> (хз че это, но в гугле находится какая то книжка про поезд)

  

> #   「出発進行！」「待ってください、すぐ行きますから」
>       "All aboard!" "Wait a second, we are coming."

----------


## ST

странно, я alc тоже копал, но ничего не нашел. Кстати на сайте монаша появилась ссылка на alc, наравне с гуглом.

----------


## laxxy

> странно, я alc тоже копал, но ничего не нашел. Кстати на сайте монаша появилась ссылка на alc, наравне с гуглом.

 could you have been confused by the ー? He always writes things like こう as こー, but that's not a common way of doing this...

----------


## ST

ага, это я знаю...да и в гугле с -У результат был. Интересно, это только в этой конкретной манге такой странный язык, или это вполне стандартный японский... 
кстати Laxxy-さん, ты реально выучил те 500 слов из Твикнла? Или просто пока слова вбиваешь, а учить будешь потом?

----------


## laxxy

> ага, это я знаю...да и в гугле с -У результат был. Интересно, это только в этой конкретной манге такой странный язык, или это вполне стандартный японский...

 Well, it's just a non-standard way of writing things... But since you can already write things in so many different ways in Japanese, it's probably not that bad.   

> кстати Laxxy-さん, ты реально выучил те 500 слов из Твикнла? Или просто пока слова вбиваешь, а учить будешь потом?

 Ну, типа того. 100% конечно я вряд ли вспомню (E->J по крайней мере, J->E наверное в основном вспомню), тем более что довольно давно я эти карточки не пересматривал (решил RTK1 закончить сначала).
Я этот список еще летом сделал. Он мне чем и понравился в первую очередь, так это тем что слова действительно распространенные -- многие быстро попадаются, в мультиках или еще где... Ну и книжка с примерами конечно.

----------


## laxxy

67.1: 罰ゲーム 
67a.1.1. ゆかり:　え？　宿題忘れた？
67a.1.2. 春日:　すいません...
67a.1.3. ゆかり:　ほほう 
67a.2.1. ゆかり:　よし！　じゃあ罰として先生と漫才しよう
67a.2.2. 春日:　え!? 
67a.3.1. ゆかり:　ボケはどっちがする?　春日さんやる?　
67a.3.2. 春日:　え　あ　あの...　先生がボケ 
67a.4.1. ゆかり:　だれがボケか
67a.4.2. SFX: ぱん
67a.4.3. 生徒:　はにまってる?  
LOL.
I'll need to look up that MOGさん's post to translate it though  ::

----------


## MOG

> 65b.4.2. ゆかり:　くるんじゃねぇ!!　殺すぞ!!
> Черный таракан!! Да я тебя сейчас убью!! (not sure...)

 Don't come towards me!  

> 65b.4.3. 智:　どーしよー
> И что мне теперь делать?
> 65b.4.4. ゆかり:　フギャーー!!
> Пакость!!! (<--不義? Or simply an exclamation?)

 An exclamation.

----------


## MOG

> 66.1.大阪とちゃう (standard:大阪とちがう)
> Осака (とちゃう)???

 I'm not from Osaka   

> 1.2.1 小学校【しょうがっこう】ん時は神戸におってんそやから純粋【じゅんすい】に大阪人ちゃうねん		
> в начальной школе я училась в Кобе, поэтому я не настоящая Осакчанка... (not sure here) (やうねん где то я видел уже в этой ветке но не могу найти...)

 （standard）小学校のときは神戸にいたの。だから純粋に大阪人じゃないの。

----------


## MOG

> 65-2. ぽっぽや(鉄道員)

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  ага, это я знаю...да и в гугле с -У результат был. Интересно, это только в этой конкретной манге такой странный язык, или это вполне стандартный японский...   Well, it's just a non-standard way of writing things... But since you can already write things in so many different ways in Japanese, it's probably not that bad.

 And that's how we pronouce it, so you'll find more if you read more.

----------


## MOG

67.1: 罰ゲーム 
67a.1.1. ゆかり:　え？　宿題忘れた？
Ur? You forgot your homework?
67a.1.2. 春日:　すいません...
Excuse me...
67a.1.3. ゆかり:　ほほう 
67a.2.1. ゆかり:　よし！　じゃあ罰として先生と漫才しよう
OK, let's play Manzai with me as punishment.
67a.2.2. 春日:　え!? 
67a.3.1. ゆかり:　ボケはどっちがする?　春日さんやる?　
Who's going to play fool? Dou want to play the role, Kasuga?
67a.3.2. 春日:　え　あ　あの...　先生がボケ
Er, you are the fool.. 
67a.4.1. ゆかり:　だれがボケか
Who is the fool
67a.4.2. SFX: ぱん
67a.4.3. 生徒:　はじまってる?
Is it already started?

----------


## laxxy

Thanks MOGさん!!!   

> Originally Posted by laxxy  65b.4.2. ゆかり:　くるんじゃねぇ!!　殺すぞ!!
> Черный таракан!! Да я тебя сейчас убью!! (not sure...)

 Oops   ::   that's what happens when I do not check the text against the source...   

> 67a.3.1. ゆかり:　ボケはどっちがする?　春日さんやる?　
> Who's going to play fool? Dou want to play the role, Kasuga?
> 67a.3.2. 春日:　え　あ　あの...　先生がボケ
> Er, you are the fool..

   ::   ::  
Is there any reason why Kasuga could say that, other than she does not want to play the fool?  ::

----------


## ST

ぽっぽや=железнодорожник? хм.. а 罰ゲーム=штрафная игра, видимо.
Да, ядреная штука этот манзай...  ::

----------


## ST

Хм...следующая часть опять трудная...не бейте сильно, если что не так..   ::   
67-2 丁
тэй 
1.1.大阪: なー パンツ一丁の[丁]ってなに?
хм.  в пачке трусов, что значит[тэй]? 
2.1.大阪: 一[枚]とちやうの?
1 лист это другое? 
2.2. 暦: 突然【とつぜん】だなおまえ
[なんだパンシって。。。]	
что это ты вдруг. 
[что за трусы...] 
3.1.智:拳銃とか一丁って言うよね　[たしか]
пистолет тоже 1 блок [я так думаю] 
3.2. 大阪:拳銃...パンツ...
пистолет...трусы... 
4.1 大阪:武器【ぶき】と関係が?
какая связь с оружием? 
4.2 暦: もういいだまってろ
хватит, прекращайте...

----------


## ST

хм...сделал гугл имейдж сёач по слову パンツ一丁...похоже что это слово обозначает  "человек в одних трусах". Но может я ошибаюсь...

----------


## laxxy

BTW, STさん: I typed in examples for the first KIC lesson as a separate worksheet, take a look at it if you like. There were a couple words that I wrote in kanji instead of kana as in the lesson (出来る and something else), I think it's easier to read like that.

----------


## ST

ага, посмотрю. Кстати я тут подумал-может начнем все же новый лист карточек, по этой ветке? Чтоб сразу запостил новую страницу-тут же ее в карточки внес, тут же выучил. А то я эти 500 слов из КИК-а нескоро осилю. А с середины тоже начинать ни то ни сё...

----------


## laxxy

> ага, посмотрю. Кстати я тут подумал-может начнем все же новый лист карточек, по этой ветке? Чтоб сразу запостил новую страницу-тут же ее в карточки внес, тут же выучил. А то я эти 500 слов из КИК-а нескоро осилю. А с середины тоже начинать ни то ни сё...

 Surely, that's a great idea. let's do it, just make a new spreadsheet. When we have time we could also enter some words from the old pages now and then.
I'll be adding examples (and then new words) from KIC anyway, as I plan to continue with it...

----------


## laxxy

> Хм...следующая часть опять трудная...не бейте сильно, если что не так..    
> 67-2 丁
> тэй

 maybe "-Chou"?  

> 1.1.大阪: なー パンツ一丁の[丁]ってなに?
> хм.  в пачке трусов, что значит[тэй]?

 Что означают 丁, которыми считаются трусы?   

> 2.1.大阪: 一[枚]とちゃうの?
> 1 лист это другое?

 Это же не то же самое что 枚?   

> 2.2. 暦: 突然【とつぜん】だなおまえ
> [なんだパンシって。。。]	
> что это ты вдруг. 
> [что за трусы...]

 Ты вся такая внезапная  ::  ::  ::   

> 3.1.智:拳銃とか一丁って言うよね　[たしか]
> пистолет тоже 1 блок [я так думаю]

 И пистолеты тоже 丁 считаются (по-моему)   

> 3.2. 大阪:拳銃...パンツ...
> пистолет...трусы... 
> 4.1 大阪:武器【ぶき】と関係が?
> какая связь с оружием? 
> 4.2 暦: もういいだまってろ
> хватит, прекращайте...

----------


## ST

я тоже подумал что они про счетные суффиксы говорят...просто может написал немного коряво.

----------


## MOG

> ぽっぽや=железнодорожник?

 There is a novel which almost everyone knows in Japan. It is also filmed into movie. http://www.jfkl.org.my/shows/film_body.php?id=31

----------


## ST

分かたいます。
BTW, MOGさん、日本で、ロシアの映画を見せられますか?　今年には二つ[いい]映画でした。オストロフ[島]とジボイ[生ける]でした。

----------


## ST

65-1 埋不尽
засыпать неисчерпаемое
(какая то поговорка?) 
1.1. 智:もうちょっとやせなくちゃなあ
еще немного похудела  
1.2. 暦:お　ダイエットか?
диета? 
2.1.智:でも埋不尽だ
но не засыпать неисчерпаемое... 
2.2.智:例えば同じだけ食べても
например, едим мы одинаковую еду   
3.1.智:榊さんは背の高さと胸にカロリーがいってるじゃない?
[そうなのか?]
у Сакаки-сан в высокий рост и в грудь калории не идут?
[ну и что?] 
4.1.智:私の場合　ハラにくるわけよ!
в моем случае они идут в живот!  
4.2.暦:あははは こいつはお笑いだ
[まあおちっけ]
ахахаха, ты смешная.
[да уж, пошутила]  
ЗЫ: Коёми без очков кое как узнал. 
ЗЫЫ: (забавный иероглиф 笑..по моему словарю он состоит из значков "раняя смерть"+"бамбук". Веселье так и хлещет, да?  ::  )

----------


## laxxy

> 65-1 埋不尽
> засыпать неисчерпаемое
> (какая то поговорка?) 
> 1.1. 智:もうちょっとやせなくちゃなあ
> еще немного похудела  
> 1.2. 暦:お　ダイエットか?
> диета? 
> 2.1.智:でも埋不尽だ
> но не засыпать неисчерпаемое... 
> ...

 Наверное, "У Сакаки все калории идут в рост и грудь"  

> ЗЫЫ: (забавный иероглиф 笑..по моему словарю он состоит из значков "раняя смерть"+"бамбук". Веселье так и хлещет, да?  )

  :: 
I actually always thought that was a 天 written a bit differently, I think Heisig lumps them together. But it seems they have different names  ::

----------


## laxxy

68.2: 黒沢より
От Куросавы 
68b.1.1. 期末テスト始まる
Четвертная контрольная начинается 
68b.1.2. ゆかり:　はーい　じゃテストはじめー
Начинаем контрольную 
68b.1.3. ゆかり:　まぁ保体のテストなんて　テキトーに　やっちゃって 保体<--保健体育 perhaps?Но все равно не понятно  ::  
68b.3.1. 保健体育
Физкультура
68b.3.2. みんな　がんばってね　黒沢
Удачи всем! Do your best. Куросава 
68b.4.1. 榊:　がんばろう...
Я постараюсь 
----
保健体育	【ほけんたいいく】	(n) health and physical education
適当	【てきとう】	(adj-na,n) fitness, suitability, adequacy, relevance, (P) 
---
QQ:
Непонятно, что там Юкари говорит. И если контрольная в классе Юкари (английский?), причем тут Куросава и физкультура.

----------


## laxxy

STさん: I started a new worksheet in the same file called 'azumanga' and entered these two words there, when you enter new frames you can also add your words there, and we can sort them by frame # later.

----------


## ST

OK, cool. Я опять без инета пока, но как появлюсь-потестим...   ::

----------


## ST

да, я тоже не понял при чем тут инглиш. ладно, идем дальше...

----------


## ST

69-1 うるさい
заткнись 
1.1.智:あっはっはー　もう全滅【ぜんめつ】だぜ!くそー!
ахаха! всё уничтожить на! дерьмо!  
1.2.暦:あのさー前から言いたかったんだけど
знаешь что...давно хотела сказать... 
2.1.暦:あんたうるさい　[うん、うるさい]
ты шумная (ага, шумная) 
2.2.智:え?うそ。私が?
э? да ну..я? 
3.1.智:それはまら。
это [хз что] 
3.2.智:えーと。あれよ!
да, точно 
4.1.智:女三人よればかしましいって奴
"3 женщины вместе оглушают" (наверно поговорка) 
4.2.暦:え?三人って...?　
э? три?

----------


## ST

упс, не вижу сцылку на новый worksheet. он расшарен?

----------


## laxxy

> упс, не вижу сцылку на новый worksheet. он расшарен?

 it's a *worksheet* (like in Excel), not a new spreadsheet, ie. a new tab at the bottom of the same spreadsheet.

----------


## ST

туплю...   ::   все, я там.

----------


## laxxy

check how I changed one entry (well, I kept it and added an alternative) -- I think it works better that way since those are really two different words.
Also if possible, maybe let's use only Japanese characters in the Japanese entries (ie japanese font characters, such as　１２・「」 instead of 12.[]), and Latin characters in English entries (or you may add a Russian entry column if you like too!), the reason is that mixed text looks bad on my Palm  ::

----------


## MOG

> 分かっています。
> BTW, MOGさん、日本で、ロシアの映画を見_れますか?　今年_は二つ[いい]映画がありました。オストロフ[島]とジボイ[生きている？]でした。

 残念ながら、僕はどちらも見ていません。日本ではロシアの映画はほとんど見れないですね。少なくとも、普通  の映画館では上映していません。  ::

----------


## MOG

> 65-1 理不尽（りふじん）
> засыпать неисчерпаемое
> (какая то поговорка?)

 несправедливость  ::     

> 1.1. 智:もうちょっとやせなくちゃなあ Я хочуеще немного похудеть   
> 1.2. 暦:お　ダイエットか?
> диета? 
> 2.1.智:でも埋不尽だ
> нонесправедливо...

  

> 3.1.智:榊さんは背の高さと胸にカロリーがいってるじゃない?
> [そうなのか?]
> у Сакаки-сан в высокий рост и в грудь калории не идут?
> [ну и что?]

  

> Наверное, "У Сакаки все калории идут в рост и грудь"

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  ЗЫЫ: (забавный иероглиф 笑..по моему словарю он состоит из значков "раняя смерть"+"бамбук". Веселье так и хлещет, да?  )   
> I actually always thought that was a 天 written a bit differently, I think Heisig lumps them together. But it seems they have different names

 竹　＋　夭
"бамбук"＋"ранняя смерть"
Да, забавно  ::   ::

----------


## laxxy

69-2: 一点突破
Единственная победа (not sure...) 
69b.1.1. ゆかり:　ではテストを返却しまーす
Возвращаю вам тест 
69b.2.1. ゆかり:　相沢ーー
Аизава 
69b.2.2. 誰か:　ま保体はいいや
А, дурацкая физкультура (保体 произносится как ほてい？) 
69b.2.3. 智:　フフ
хехе
69b.2.4. よみ:　なに？変な顔して
Что такое? Странное у тебя выражение лица. 
69b.3.1. 智:　実は保健体育だけは　すごい勉強したのよ!\
На самом деле, я только к тесту по физкультуре серьёзно готовилась! 
69b.3.2. よみ:　なんで保体を選ぶ
Почему именно к физкультуре? (lit. почему ты выбрала физкультуру?) 
69b.4.1. 智:　これならちよちゃんと戦えるもんね！ 勝負よーー！
Теперь у меня война с Чиё-чан!
Соревнуемся! 
69b.4.2. よみ:「...まぁ正しいかもしれんが...」
Ну, не знаю, так ли это (perhaps referring to Tomo's chances of winning? Not sure...) 
69b.4.3. ちよ:　あはは
ха-ха-ха 
ーーーー
一点	【いってん】	(n) speck, dot, point, only a little, particle, only one, (P)
突破	【とっぱ】	(n,vs) breaking through, breakthrough, penetration, (P)
返却	【へんきゃく】	(n,vs) return of something, repayment, (P)
勝負	【しょうぶ】	(n,vs) victory or defeat, match, contest, game, bout, (P)
(seen this one before, still added it just in case)

----------


## MOG

> 68b.1.3. ゆかり:　まぁ保体のテストなんて　テキトーに　やっちゃって 保体<--保健体育 perhaps?Но все равно не понятно  
> ---
> QQ:
> Непонятно, что там Юкари говорит. И если контрольная в классе Юкари (английский?), причем тут Куросава и физкультура.

 保体は保健体育の略です。保健体育のようなどうでもいい科目はいい点をとろうとがんばらなくてもいいから、  気楽にやっておきなさい、ということですね。でも、確かに変ですねぇ。小学校ではクラスの担任がすべての科  目の試験官を務めるのですが、高校では普通科目ごとに担当の教員が試験官に当たっていたように  思います。

----------


## MOG

> 2.1.暦:あんたうるさい　[うん、うるcolor=blue]せー[/color]]
> ты шумная (ага, шумная) 
> 2.2.智:え?うそ。私が?
> э? да ну..я? 
> 3.1.智:それはほら。
> это [хз что] 
> 3.2.智:えーと。あれよ!
> да, точно 
> 4.1.智:女三人よればかしましいって奴
> "3 женщины вместе оглушают" (наверно поговорка)

 Жевушки в троем шумны..

----------


## MOG

> 69-2: 一点突破
> Единственная победа (not sure...)   
> 			
> 				I'm not sure, too. But yours just sounds right.
> [quote:1rv34y3v]
> 69b.2.2. 誰か:　ま保体はいいや
> А, дурацкая физкультура (保体 произносится как ほてい？)   ほたい 
> [quote:1rv34y3v]69b.4.1. 智:　これならちよちゃんと戦えるもんね！ 勝負よーー！
> Теперь у меня война с Чиё-чан!
> ...

 [/quote:1rv34y3v][/quote:1rv34y3v]
Apparently.

----------


## laxxy

Thanks　MOGさん!!   

> 4.1.智:女三人よればかしましいって奴
> "3 женщины вместе оглушают" (наверно поговорка)
> 			
> 		  Девушки втроем шумны..

 или, "от трех девушек много шума"
btw, うるさい is normally translated as "заткнись", I think.

----------


## ST

この映画のロシア語の名前は[живой(alive )]です。
I`m not sure what is right here... 生きている=живущий, 生ける=живой...   

> 残念ながら、僕はどちらも見ていません。日本ではロシアの映画はほとんど見れないですね。少なくとも、普通  の映画館では上映していません。

 Да, у нас такая же фигня. В кинотеатрах только Голливуд. Японские фильмы можно иногда найти на DVD, или заказать у пиратов через интернет... 
слушал кстати любимую песню пионеров 80-ых?   ::   kireina tooi

----------


## ST

> btw, うるさい is normally translated as "заткнись", I think.

 ну да, но иногда все же это именно "шумный", нет?

----------


## laxxy

> btw, うるさい is normally translated as "заткнись", I think.
> 			
> 		  ну да, но иногда все же это именно "шумный", нет?

 I think so...

----------


## ST

70! юбилей ですね... 
70-1 title 実は負けず嫌い
по правде говоря, не люблю проигрывать 
1.1. 智:ちよちゃーん何点~~~?
Чиё-тян, сколько баааалов? 
1.2. ちよ:あの...92点... [お、すげえ]
ну...92 [о, круто] 
2.1. 智:はーはーは! 実は私100点!
хахаха! а у меня на самом деле 100! 
2.2. 暦:うわ!ホントに勉強してやがるなんだこいつは!!
ух! и правда чтоли училась, негодница! 
3.1. 暦:バカだね　こいつなんでそーまで...
глупо, да...  она до чего... 
4.1. 暦:あ　マジでくやしそう
а.. она серьезно расстроилась...

----------


## ST

кстати где бы почитат ьче означают значки p, n, adj и тп? ну adj-прилагательное, n-существительное, это понятно...а остальные?

----------


## laxxy

> кстати где бы почитат ьче означают значки p, n, adj и тп? ну adj-прилагательное, n-существительное, это понятно...а остальные?

 EDICTで？ http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~jwb/wwwj ... l#code_tag

----------


## laxxy

> слушал кстати любимую песню пионеров 80-ых?    kireina tooi

 what's up with that song btw? is there some competition to translate it into Japanese or something? http://morreth.livejournal.com/555943.html

----------


## ST

> Воспарив из утренней серебристой росы,
> Слышен прекрасный голос.

 ROFL   ::   
Но я к этому топику не имею никакого отношения, честно. Просто подумал что может Мог-сану будет интересно послушать какую нибудь песню на русском языке, а эта как бы классика..  ::  
Кстати интересно, чей пост был первым, мой тут или morreth в ЖЖ...   ::

----------


## laxxy

70-2: ともちよ戦争
Война Томо и Чиё 
70b.1.1. ゆかり:　はーい　テスト返すぜー
Возвращаю тест 
70b.2.1. よみ:　英語って保体と同じ日にあったよね
Как и на физкультуру, ты и на английский день потратила (not sure, just guessing... some idiom here perhaps?) 
70b.2.2. 智:　あははーー　おかげで３５点さー
Ха-ха! И благодаря этому у меня 35 баллов 
70b.4.1. 智:　おーー!?　なんだこのガキやろかーー!!
О?! Какого черта эта малолетка себя так ведет?!

----------


## laxxy

> 保体は保健体育の略です。保健体育のようなどうでもいい科目はいい点をとろうとがんばらなくてもいいから、  気楽にやっておきなさい、ということですね。でも、確かに変ですねぇ。小学校ではクラスの担任がすべての科  目の試験官を務めるのですが、高校では普通科目ごとに担当の教員が試験官に当たっていたように  思います。

 なるほど。　でも、保体の筆記試験は変なことだと思います...　私たちは、学校時そんなテストを書きませ  んでしたね   ::

----------


## ST

у нас в универе те кто был освобожден от физры по состоянию здоровья сдавали его письменно   ::

----------


## ST

какая разница между いい　и よく, интересно. いい-хороший (aj), а よく -хорошо (n???)

----------


## laxxy

> какая разница между いい　и よく, интересно. いい-хороший (aj), а よく -хорошо (n???)

 yes, adjective vs adverb... よく seems to have more meanings too....

----------


## laxxy

On to the next part... Short, but... 
73.1:　ゆかりの夏休みみ
Летние каникулы Юкари
73a.1.1. 黒沢：　こんにちはー
Привет
73a.1.1. ゆかり：　おはよ～～～
С добрым утром
73a.1.1. 黒沢:　あんた　もう夕方だよ？
Ну ты даешь, уже ж вечер
73a.1.1. 「？？」:　最近　夜型なの？
Что, последнюю ночь не спала?
73a.1.1. ゆかり：　んーー？
Э? 
73a.1.1. ゆかり:　夜？　ねてるよ？
Ночь? Спала...
73a.1.1. 黒沢:　あ　そう
А, ну ладно 
----
#   夜型の人      late-night person // night bird  No idea how to read this,「やがた」perhaps??

----------


## ST

> 最近　夜型なの

 может-в последнее время стала "совой"?  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 最近　夜型なの
> 			
> 		  может-в последнее время стала "совой"?

 Хм, I think you're right, makes more sense that way. Тогда "夜？　ねてるよ？" будет что-то типа "по ночам я сплю", видимо.

----------


## MOG

> Воспарив из утренней серебристой росы,
> Слышен прекрасный голос.
> 			
> 		  ROFL    
> Но я к этому топику не имею никакого отношения, честно. Просто подумал что может Мог-сану будет интересно послушать какую нибудь песню на русском языке, а эта как бы классика..

 Спасибо, но у меня к сожалению ссылка не работает.

----------


## MOG

> 70b.2.1. よみ:　英語って保体と同じ日にあったよね
> Как и на физкультуру, ты и на английский день потратила (not sure, just guessing... some idiom here perhaps?)

 Тест по английскому был в одной день, как по физкультуре, да?  :: 
No idiom here

----------


## MOG

> 保体の筆記試験は変なことだと思います...　私たちは、学校でそんなテストをしませんでしたね

 ええっと、たしか～、スポーツのルールや救急手当てに関して筆記試験をしたように思います。

----------


## MOG

> #   夜型の人      late-night person // night bird  No idea how to read this,「やがた」perhaps??

 よるがた

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  70b.2.1. よみ:　英語って保体と同じ日にあったよね
> Как и на физкультуру, ты и на английский день потратила (not sure, just guessing... some idiom here perhaps?)   Тест по английскому был в одной день, как по физкультуре, да? 
> No idiom here

 どうもありがとう、MOGさん。　僕は馬鹿ですね。  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## laxxy



----------


## laxxy

> 70b.2.1. よみ:　英語って保体と同じ日にあったよね
> Тест по английскому был в одной день, как по физкультуре, да?

 Тест по английскому был в тот же день, что и по физкультуре
or
Тест по английскому был в один день с тестом по физкультуре

----------


## ST

74-1  　ゆかり計画【けいかく】
план Юкари (почему нет の?) 
1ー1　みなも:一日【いちにち】の計画を立てなさい!
составь ежедневный план! 
2ー1　ゆかり:んだよーあんた先生かよー
чиво? ты же учитель? 
2ー2　みなも:おまえもな
ты тоже 
3ー1　диаграмма: すいみん\自由時間	【じゆうじかん】
сон\свободное время 
4ー1　みなも:やる気なしね 【やる気=can-do // drive  // motivation etc】
нет победного духа? 
4ー2　ゆかり:はーーーい、ありません
дааа, нету

----------


## ST

мне нравится ход её мыслей...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> мне нравится ход её мыслей...

 yes, Yukari rules  ::

----------


## laxxy

74.2: プールに行こう
пойдем в бассейн
74b.1.1. ゆかり:　あした　どっか遊び行こー
завтра, пойдем сходим куда-нибудь поразвлечься
74b.1.2. 黒沢:　あ　あしたは水泳
а, завтра плавание 
74b.2.1. ゆかり:　え？　プール行くの？
Э? Идешь в бассейн? 
74b.2.2. ゆかり:　じゃあ　一緒に行く
Тогда, идем вместе 
74b.3.1. 黒沢:　違う　水泳部だよ　私 顧問だから
Нет, это секция плавания, я ее веду
74b.3.2. ゆかり:　あー　学校のプールか
Ааа... В школьном бассейне, да? 
74b.4.1. ゆかり:　ただでいいよね　何時に行くの？
Бесплатно, это хорошо. В котором часу ты идешь?
74b.4.2. 黒沢:　それでも　くるんかい
Что, все равно придешь  (не совсем понятно...  видимо, "все равно собираешься прийти, несмотря на то, что это в школе"?) 
----
単語
顧問	【こもん】	(n) adviser, advisor, consultant, (P) 
-----
PS. BTW, kanji.koohii.com is also pretty neat when you need to enter a kanji when you remember its' Heisig keyword for, but do not know its' readings or words with it.
PPS. I sometimes do not enter certain words into the spreadsheet, either because I happen to know them, or because I think they are not that important, or simply because I forget to; if you see such words in my strips please feel free to enter them if you like.  btw -- I am not sure if you noticed, but if you paste a result string from JWPce, it automatically fits into proper cells (you just have to remove the weird square brackets).

----------


## MOG



----------


## MOG

> 74-1  　ゆかり計画【けいかく】
> план Юкари (почему нет の?)

 Не знаю. Чуть странно звучит  ::

----------


## MOG

> 74b.4.1. ゆかり:　ただでいいよね　何時に行くの？
> Бесплатно, это хорошо. В котором часу ты идешь?
> 74b.4.2. 黒沢:　それでも　くるんかい
> Что, все равно придешь  (не совсем понятно...  видимо, "все равно собираешься прийти, несмотря на то, что это в школе"?)

 только потому, что хочешь пойти в бассейн?

----------


## laxxy

> う~ん、残念ながらないですね～。とても面白そうですけど、軍を持たないと宣言している日本が公立高校でそ  んなことをすると、国内のみならず、海外からも「日本は軍備増強している」なんて言われかねないんじゃない  でしょうか

 あぁ、そうですね。　そんなクラスは、本当に怖い事でしょうね  ::   

> 僕は武器の使い方なんてさっぱりです  小さい頃友達同士でちゃんばらごっこやエアーガンの撃ち合いなんかしましたけど

   ::

----------


## laxxy

75.1:　びきこ
A cute girl (<--美姫子?) 
75a.2.1. 黒沢:　あんた学校のプールでそれはないだろう (че-то я торможу... непонятно  :: ) 
75a.2.2. ゆかり:　せっかく買ったから
Нелегко было купить (такой купальник) 
75a.3.1. ゆかり:　純な男子にはちょっと刺激的かしらー
Наверное, это слишком возбуждающе выглядит для таких невинных ребят 
75a.4.1. ゆかり:　それともスクール水着の方がくるものかしら
Или может, стоило таки надеть школьный купальник 
75a.4.2. 黒沢:　それは個人々々で...
Это, конечно, твое личное дело... （「々々」は何？！　「人々」ではないのね...）  (видимо, в Японии в школьных бассейнах принято носить 1-piece? как кстати это будет по-русски?) 
-----
単語：
折角	【せっかく】	(adv,n) with trouble, at great pains, long-awaited, (P)
純	【じゅん】	(adj-na,n) pure, innocent, chaste, (P)
刺激的	【しげきてき】	(adj-na) stimulating
水着	【みずぎ】	(n) bathing suit, swimsuit, (P)
個人	【こじん】	(adj-no,n) individual, private person, personal, private, (P)

----------


## ST

закрытый купальник?

----------


## laxxy

> закрытый купальник?

 да, точно.
btw: I liked this site: http://japancast.net/index.php/category/podcasts/
I've seen another one of the same kind before (something-101...) and it was rather pathetic, but these guys are actually fun to listen to, and the girl has a really good pronunciation. Another nice option for the commute.

----------


## ST

мне халявный лист достался...точнее я думал что халявный но пришлось попарится  ::  
75-2 貸し切り【かしきり】
зарезервировано 
3.1. label: サメだ!
        акула! 
4.1. 女の子1:先生8コースだけ、世界が違います
учитель, это только для 8-го курса, взрослым нельзя (тут я не уверен) 
4.2. にゃも先生:気にしないで
забей...

----------


## ST

хм, надо будет посмотреть сей сайт..  ::  
я тут забавный креатив нашел.. windows messages
Странное у народа всеже представление о японии...  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 4.1. 女の子1:先生8コースだけ、世界が違います
> учитель, это только для 8-го курса, взрослым нельзя (тут я не уверен)

 по-моему, что-то вроде "восьмая дорожка как будто где-то в другом мире", в смысле "По восьмой дорожке плавает что-то странное"  ::   

> #   住んでいる世界が違う〔地位・財力などに大差があって〕
>       live in a different world  
> # （人）とは住む世界が違う
>       live in a different world from  
> # ボブは私たちとは住む世界が違う
>       Bob lives in a different world than we do

----------


## laxxy

> хм, надо будет посмотреть сей сайт..  
> я тут забавный креатив нашел.. windows messages
> Странное у народа всеже представление о японии...

 да, прикольно  ::  
когда-то я целый рассказ встречал на тему подобного восприятия и пр., смешной, если найду то запощу линк

----------


## ST

> по-моему, что-то вроде "восьмая дорожка как будто где-то в другом мире", в смысле "По восьмой дорожке плавает что-то странное"

 я долго сидел и думал, что это означает. с одной стороны-"другой мир", с другой стороны- название топика...потом в алке увидел выражение "otona no sekai" и решил перевести так. 
А первоначальный вариант был: "за 8 курсов (пока юкари работает в школе) -мир стал другим". Если бы Юкари была постарше я бы наверно так бы и написал.   ::

----------


## MOG

> 75.1:　びきこ
> A cute girl (<--美姫子?)

   ::  　  ::  　  ::  　ビキニ   

> 75a.2.1. 黒沢:　あんた学校のプールでそれはないだろう (че-то я торможу... непонятно )

 それはないだろう　＝　そんなものを着るべきではないだろう　or それは合わないだろう
You shouldn't wear bikini in the high school pool.   

> 75a.2.2. ゆかり:　せっかく買ったから
> Нелегко было купить (такой купальник)

 It sound a bit weird to me... せっかく is more like 買ったのに着ないのはもったいないから here.    

> 75a.4.1. ゆかり:　それともスクール水着の方がくるものかしら 
> Или может, стоило таки надеть школьный купальник

 Would it be more stimulating to wear school bathing suit
くる = 刺激的   

> 75a.4.2. 黒沢:　それは個人々々で...
> Это, конечно, твое личное дело... （「々々」は何？！　「人々」ではないのね...）

 個人個人
Это по разному.   

> (видимо, в Японии в школьных бассейнах принято носить 1-piece? как кстати это будет по-русски?)

 Что принято надеть в России?

----------


## ST

Мог-сан, а про 世界が違います есть какие нибудь идеи?   ::  
しらない...私の学校にプルがありませんでした。  ::

----------


## laxxy

Thanks a lot, MOGさん! 
It's really quite a useful strip  ::    

> Originally Posted by laxxy  75.1:　びきこ
> A cute girl (<--美姫子?)     　  　  　ビキニ

 А! Прикольно как  :: 
на самом деле, это "二" выглядит примерно так, как я こ пишу -- линии немного изогнутые от центра, ну я его и набрал как ко, ну а потом это уже рикайчан  ::  По смыслу вроде подходило  ::    

> [quote:2evvka3k]75a.2.1. 黒沢:　あんた学校のプールでそれはないだろう (че-то я торможу... непонятно )

 それはないだろう　＝　そんなものを着るべきではないだろう　or それは合わないだろう
You shouldn't wear bikini in the high school pool.[/quote:2evvka3k]
Is it a typical way to say それは合わないだろう?   

> [quote:2evvka3k]75a.2.2. ゆかり:　せっかく買ったから
> Нелегко было купить (такой купальник)

 It sound a bit weird to me... せっかく is more like 買ったのに着ないのはもったいないから here. [/quote:2evvka3k]
В смысле, "Even though I bought a 1-piece, it would be a waste not to wear this bikini"?    

> [quote:2evvka3k]75a.4.1. ゆかり:　それともスクール水着の方がくるものかしら 
> Или может, стоило таки надеть школьный купальник

 Would it be more stimulating to wear school bathing suit
くる = 刺激的[/quote:2evvka3k]
Это вообще выражение такое?   

> [quote:2evvka3k]75a.4.2. 黒沢:　それは個人々々で...
> Это, конечно, твое личное дело... （「々々」は何？！　「人々」ではないのね...）

 個人個人
Это по разному.[/quote:2evvka3k]
В смысле, "кому как"? (т.е. for different people, different things are more stimulating).   

> [quote:2evvka3k](видимо, в Японии в школьных бассейнах принято носить 1-piece? как кстати это будет по-русски?)

 Что принято надевать в России?[/quote:2evvka3k]
私の学校は、プールではないです  ::  大学のプールと公共プールでは、1-pieceもビキニもいいですね。

----------


## ST

76-1: 2人の挑戦【ちょうせん】
борьба двоих 
1.1. вывеска1: マグネトロン　ハンバーガー
магнетрон гамбургер 
1.2.вывеска2: てりやき
терияки 
2.1.大阪:すみません、夏休みの間バイトしたいんですけどー
извините, нет ли у вас работы на время летних каникул? 
2.2.男:あーはいはい
а...да, да 
3.1.男:この子は?
а этот ребенок? 
3.2.ちよ:私もアルバイトしたいです!
я тоже ищу работу!

----------


## MOG

> по-моему, что-то вроде "восьмая дорожка как будто где-то в другом мире", в смысле "По восьмой дорожке плавает что-то странное"
> 			
> 		  я долго сидел и думал, что это означает. с одной стороны-"другой мир", с другой стороны- название топика...потом в алке увидел выражение "otona no sekai" и решил перевести так. 
> А первоначальный вариант был: "за 8 курсов (пока юкари работает в школе) -мир стал другим". Если бы Юкари была постарше я бы наверно так бы и написал.

 "大人の世界" - по-моему это другое дело. Куросава и студенты тренировают и там Юкари одна развлекает с акулой. Потому у Юкари другой мир.

----------


## MOG

> [quote:17keayh9][quote:17keayh9]75a.2.1. 黒沢:　あんた学校のプールでそれはないだろう (че-то я торможу... непонятно )

 それはないだろう　＝　そんなものを着るべきではないだろう　or それは合わないだろう
You shouldn't wear bikini in the high school pool.[/quote:17keayh9]
Is it a typical way to say それは合わないだろう?[/quote:17keayh9]
I think so.  ::     

> [quote:17keayh9][quote:17keayh9]75a.2.2. ゆかり:　せっかく買ったから
> Нелегко было купить (такой купальник)

 It sound a bit weird to me... せっかく is more like 買ったのに着ないのはもったいないから here. [/quote:17keayh9]
В смысле, "Even though I bought a 1-piece, it would be a waste not to wear this bikini"? [/quote:17keayh9]
Yep.   

> [quote:17keayh9][quote:17keayh9]75a.4.1. ゆかり:　それともスクール水着の方がくるものかしら 
> Или может, стоило таки надеть школьный купальник

 Would it be more stimulating to wear school bathing suit
くる = 刺激的[/quote:17keayh9]
Это вообще выражение такое?[/quote:17keayh9]
ええっと、まぁ、たとえば、好みのタイプの女性を見たときのような感激とか、刺激的な事を、"ピン"と"く  る"といいます。「きた～!!」とか叫んだり  ::     

> [quote:17keayh9][quote:17keayh9]75a.4.2. 黒沢:　それは個人々々で...
> Это, конечно, твое личное дело... （「々々」は何？！　「人々」ではないのね...）

 個人個人
Это по разному.[/quote:17keayh9]
В смысле, "кому как"? (т.е. for different people, different things are more stimulating).[/quote:17keayh9]
Точно  ::     

> [quote:17keayh9][quote:17keayh9](видимо, в Японии в школьных бассейнах принято носить 1-piece? как кстати это будет по-русски?)

 Что принято надевать в России?[/quote:17keayh9]
私の学校には、プール_はないです  ::  大学のプールと公共プールでは、1-pieceもビキニもいいですね。[/quote:17keayh9]

----------


## ST

76ー2:がんばれ
старайся 
1.1. подпись: 学生証【がくせいしょう】
ученический билет 
2.1. 先生:高校生【こうこうせい】。。。なの?
ученица старшей школы? 
2.2. ちよ:はい!
да! 
3.1. 先生:小学生にしか見えんか。。。
а выглядишь как ученица младшей... 
3.2. 先生:きっと色々大変なんだろうなあ
наверняка это будет в любом случае непросто... 
4.1. 先生:よし!がんばれ!
ладно! старайся! 
4.2.ちよ:がんばります!
стараюсь!  
(будь готов-всегда готов!  ::   )

----------


## ST

седня ставил ВИСТУ...одна из ее фич-теперь японские шрифты можно делать *жирными*  ::

----------


## laxxy

Thanks for the help!  

> ええっと、まぁ、たとえば、好みのタイプの女性を見たときのような感激とか、刺激的な事を、"ピン"と"く  る"といいます。「きた～!!」とか叫んだり

  ::

----------


## laxxy

> седня ставил ВИСТУ...одна из ее фич-теперь японские шрифты можно делать *жирными*

 В смысле где? По-моему, и в ХР можно, хотя от программы зависит.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST     
> 			
> 				по-моему, что-то вроде "восьмая дорожка как будто где-то в другом мире", в смысле "По восьмой дорожке плавает что-то странное"
> 			
> 		  я долго сидел и думал, что это означает. с одной стороны-"другой мир", с другой стороны- название топика...потом в алке увидел выражение "otona no sekai" и решил перевести так. 
> А первоначальный вариант был: "за 8 курсов (пока юкари работает в школе) -мир стал другим". Если бы Юкари была постарше я бы наверно так бы и написал.     "大人の世界" - по-моему это другое дело. Куросава и студенты тренируются, а там Юкари одна развлекается с акулой. Поэтому у Юкари другой мир.

 A couple usage notes:
Наверное, я бы сказал "Куросава занимается с учениками":
"студент" = 大学生.
"тренируются" нормально если речь идет, например, о спортивной команде (у которой есть _тренер_); если это просто ученики в школе, то про них обычно говорят "занимаются физкультурой" (хотя если они готовятся, например, к школьным соревнованиям, то можно и "тренируются" сказать).
"Куросава и ученики [тренируются/занимаются]" в некотором смысле ставит Куросаву в один ряд с учениками (в стиле "Касуга, Сакаки и Куросава вместе плавают в бассейне"), хотя тут уже я, конечно, придираюсь, потому что так как у тебя в разговоре тоже вполне можно сказать.

----------


## MOG

Спасибо!

----------


## ST

*laxxy*-Для тех, кто читает и пишет на языках так называемой группы CJK – китайском, японском и корейском, где используются сложные "иероглифические" шрифты, также подготовлено обновление. Обычно такие шрифты не поддерживают жирное начертание и очень плохо читаются при горизонтальном направлении текста, и в то же время такое расположение текста всё чаще применяется при создании web-страниц и электронных документов. Для решения этой задачи в Microsoft был создан ClearType шрифт Meiryo, поддерживающий как обычное, так и жирное начертание японских символов и лучше приспособленный к горизонтальному расположению. 
Я для прикола сделал типа тест:   
可愛いですね? 
Кстати этот шрифт без проблем прикручивается и к XP..   ::

----------


## laxxy

ーー

----------


## ST

え?　何?

----------


## ST

77-1 title: こども店員【てんいん】
детский персонал 
1.1. ちよ:　いらっしゃいませー
добро пожаловать (захади дарагой, гостем будешь!) 
1.2. 男:え?
э? 
2.1. ちよ:こちらでおめしあがりですか? 
будете у нас что-нибудь заказывать? 
2.2. 男:は　はあ...
а...да... 
3.1. ちよ:ただ今こちらのセットがおやすくなっております
сейчас наши наборы подешевели
(наборы наверно не очень звучит...хз как это называется....комплекс?) 
3.2. 男:じゃあそれを...
тогда, этого... 
4.1. ちよ:ありがとーございましたー
большое спасибо 
4.2. どつきり? 　
(???)
может типа: опа,карлик?

----------


## ST

у нас в городе че то никак не могут построить магнетрон гамбургер...и кентукийских жареных кур тоже нет..где хваленая глобализация?   ::

----------


## laxxy

> 3.2. 先生:きっと色々大変なんだろうなあ
> наверняка это будет в любом случае непросто...

 Could it be smth like "there are people with all kind of problems, aren't there" (meaning that she didn't grow enough for her age)?

----------


## laxxy

> у нас в городе че то никак не могут построить магнетрон гамбургер...и кентукийских жареных кур тоже нет..где хваленая глобализация?

 В смысле Макдональдса нет?

----------


## laxxy

77-2: 私のじゃなくて
Это не мне 
77b.1.1. ちよ:　いらっしゃいませぇ
Добро пожаловать!
77b.1.2. 榊:　あ　榊さんだー
О! Это же Сакаки-сан! 
77b.2.1. 榊:　...バイトか？
подрабатываешь?
77b.2.2. ちよ:　はい！　なにになさいますか？
Да! Чего пожелаете? 
77b.3.1. ねここねこセット
Набор "Неко-конеко"
77b.3.2. この人形がついてくる！
Получите в подарок эту куклу
77b.3.3. お子 (не могу разобрать)　～～らせていただきます 
77b.4.1. 榊:　い　今　親戚の子がうちに来てるんだ
К нам тут дети родственников в гости приехали...
77b.4.2. ちよ:　はい？
Да? 
---
親戚	【しんせき】	(n) relative, (P)
人形	【にんぎょう】	(n) doll, puppet, figure, (P)

----------


## ST

*laxxy*-ну. нету

----------


## laxxy

> *laxxy*-ну. нету

 Ну, вы не много потеряли  ::  
впрочем появится конечно, куда вы денетесь...  ::

----------


## ST

Неко-конеко = кошка и котенок?

----------


## laxxy

> Неко-конеко = кошка и котенок?

 I think so.

----------


## ST

тут я что то не осилил.. 
78-1 渡りた船
паром (???) 
1.1. 大阪:あ　榊さにゃー
а,  Сакаки-сан.. 
1.2. 大阪:榊さんならねここねこセットはいかがですか?
Сакаки-сан,  какой хотите набор кошка-и-котенок? 
2.1.榊:じゃ　それ
ну...этот... 
2.2.大阪:なんてなーあははー 
такой, хахаха  
3.1.大阪:お?榊さんが冗談【じょうだん】に
つきあってくれる
なんて珍しいなあ
подпись: しんせきの子たあげるんだよ
о? Сакаки-сан в шутку встречается (???)
какая редкость
подпись: ребенку родственников отдать, да? 
4.1.大阪:ありがとうございましたー
большое спасибо

----------


## laxxy

> тут я что то не осилил.. 
> 78-1 渡りた船
> паром (???)

 渡りに船 alc

----------


## ST

Тогда 渡りに船="то что нужно" (то что доктор прописал?)

----------


## laxxy

> Тогда 渡りに船="то что нужно" (то что доктор прописал?)

 I think so. 
夏やからか？
 しんせきの子にあげるんだよ
I didn't get frame 3 either  ::

----------


## ST

сегодня во сне школу видел...приснится же такое   ::  
надо бы поаккуратнее с этйо азумангой..   ::

----------


## laxxy

> сегодня во сне школу видел...приснится же такое   
> надо бы поаккуратнее с этйо азумангой..

 В смысле, "их" школу?  :: 
Кстати, я добавил примеры в слова уроков 1-4 KIC. Теперь надо их пересмотреть, и можно вперед, к #6.

----------


## laxxy

Got a fansub translation of vol.1 (can ul it if you like, although I think it's better to avoid looking there as much as possible), and here is what they have for 78.1: 
(they didn't  translate the title in this panel :: )
- Oh, it's Sakaki-san
- I'm sure you'll want the neko-koneko set
- just kidding, hahaha
- i'll take it
- *(78a.3.1) wow. it's surprising for you to play along with a joke*
- because it's summer, huh?
- it's for a relative's child
- thank you very much. 
(such translations are not always correct, but I think I did look at one from the same group in another tricky spot once before and MOGさん said it was good).

----------


## ST

не, слава богу свою..   ::   
хм..ну может они и правы, впринципе это имеет смысл

----------


## ST

78-2 ジャガって?
ягуар это? 
1.1. ちよちゃん:でも榊さんってネコよりジャガって感じですね
но Сакаки-сан кошки нравятся больше чем ягуары?: 
1.2. 大阪:そやな
видимо так 
3.1.大阪:ジャガってトラ?
ягуар это тигр? 
3.2.　ちよちゃん:え?　ジャガはジャがですよ
э? ягуар это ягуар 
4.1.大阪:...ひょう?
...леопард? 
4.2.ちよちゃん:だからジャガですよ 　
и поэтому ягуар

----------


## MOG

> 77b.3.3. お子 (не могу разобрать)　～～らせていただきます

 お子様に限らせていただきます
Only for children

----------


## MOG

> Got a fansub translation of vol.1 (can ul it if you like, although I think it's better to avoid looking there as much as possible), and here is what they have for 78.1: 
> - *(78a.3.1) wow. it's surprising for you to play along with a joke* 
> (such translations are not always correct, but I think I did look at one from the same group in another tricky spot once before and MOGさん said it was good).

 It is correct.  ::   I don't think it's bad to look it up. They have nice translation for the most part, I think.

----------


## MOG

> 4.2.ちよちゃん:だからジャガーですよ 　
> и поэтому ягуар

 Нет, это ягуар.

----------


## ST

おはよ、モグさん、おげんきんだ?   ::

----------


## MOG

> おはよう、モグさん、お元気ですか?

 ええ、美しい歌のおかげで元気がでました  ::

----------


## ST

хех, я пытался составить предложение в "неформальном" стиле...не получилось? надо было наверно как то типа: 元気だな?

----------


## ST

Тут опять сложно.. 
79-1 夏はあんたのもの
Лето принадлежит тебе 
1.1.夏休み特別企画!お宅はいけん!
летние каникулы специальный проект! дом это сила! (???) 
1.2.今日はちよちゃんちに行きます
сейчас домой к Чиё-тян пойдем  (うち?) 
2.1.ちなみに宿題を写す用意もぬかりありません
У чинами  (???) домашнюю работу переписываю  и ошибок нет 
2.2.あ　私は　ぬかってもーたー (抜かる?)	
а, я ...тоже ошибаюсь 
3.1.私は自分でやるからいい
я сама делаю.. 
4.1.は!　勉強できる人はいいですなあー
ха! хороший человек-способный учиться человек? 
4.2.あんたスタイルもいいしねー夏だからって調子にのってますなあ 
это твой стиль, или  потому что у тебя летнее настроение?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST  おはよう、モグさん、お元気ですか?     ええ、美しい歌のおかげで元気がでました

 何の歌でしたか？

----------


## laxxy

> Тут опять сложно.. 
> 79-1 夏はあんたのもの
> Лето принадлежит тебе 
> 1.1.夏休み特別企画!お宅はいけん!
> летние каникулы специальный проект! дом это сила! (???)

 mb. ～お宅拝見？   

> 2.1.ちなみに宿題を写す用意もぬかりありません
> У чинами  (???) домашнюю работу переписываю  и ошибок нет

 因みに	【ちなみに】	(conj) (uk) by the way, in this connection, incidentally, in passing   

> 4.1.は!　勉強できる人はいいですなあー
> ха! хороший человек-способный учиться человек?

 mb. "Isn't it nice to be able to study?"   

> 4.2.あんたスタイルもいいしねー夏だからって調子にのってますなあ
> это твой стиль, или  потому что у тебя летнее настроение?

 ...This one confuses me...  ::

----------


## MOG

> 1.1.夏休み特別企画!お宅はいけん!
> летние каникулы специальный проект! дом это сила! (???)

 Let's go see the houses!   

> 1.2.今日はちよちゃんちに行きます
> сейчас домой к Чиё-тян пойдем  (うち?) 
> 2.1.ちなみに宿題を写す用意もぬかりありません
> У чинами  (???) домашнюю работу переписываю  и ошибок нет 
> 2.2.あ　私は　ぬかってもーたー (抜かる?)	
> а, я ...тоже ошибаюсь

 And, of course, I'm ready to copy homework.
Ah, I didn't think of it.   

> 4.1.は!　勉強できる人はいいですなあー
> ха! хороший человек-способный учиться человек?

 It can be rephrased as
勉強が出来る人はうらやましいですなぁ。or
お前はいいよな、勉強ができるから。
It would be nice if I could do it myself.   

> 4.2.あんたスタイルもいいしねー夏だからって調子にのってますなあ 
> это твой стиль, или  потому что у тебя летнее настроение?

 You have a good figure and getting carried away since it's summer. (complaining about her clothes which show her line.)

----------


## MOG

> хех, я пытался составить предложение в "неформальном" стиле...не получилось? надо было наверно как то типа: 元気だな?

 Just 元気？ is enough  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by ST  おはよう、モグさん、お元気ですか?     ええ、美しい歌のおかげで元気がでました    何の歌でしたか？

 この間STさんが教えてくれた歌です。  

> слушал кстати любимую песню пионеров 80-ых?  
> kireina tooi

----------


## laxxy

どうもありがとう, MOGさん！ 
ところで、昨日僕はもう一つのコミックを読み始めました。　上芝理一の「謎の彼女」です。　第  一話は　(「第一課」と書いて欲しかったのですが、本では「第一話」があります)　英語で読んで、「それは面白そう」と思いました。　でも、第二話、第三話など日本語しかありません。　実  はちょっと　（いいえ、凄く）　変なものですよ　  ::   http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/4063144240 http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/謎&#12398;彼女X
第一話は英語で#lurkでもあります： http://gotlurk.net/index.php?action=vie ... rlfriend_X[oneshot][Kotonoha].zip
そのコミックの単語のために、STさんと僕のファイルで特別な頁を作っていました。　変なので、STさんは  面白いとか面白くないとか分かりませんね  :: 　でも、もし良かったら日本語のコミックもアップロードします。

----------


## ST

> STさんは面白いとか面白くないとか分かりませんね

 え、何? 私は何を分かりません? 
Если поборю ирц-качну сабж..   ::

----------


## laxxy

> STさんは面白いとか面白くないとか分かりませんね
> 			
> 		  え、何? 私は何を分かりません? 
> Если поборю ирц-качну сабж..

 I don't know whether you are going to like it or not  ::  but it's fun I think  :: 
one of my example sentences is
卜部のヨダレを僕がちょっとだけ舐めるのである
この〝日課〟だけは　卜部は欠かして事がない  ::   ::  
(that's at the beginning of chapter 2).
(and no, it is not hentai by any means).

----------


## ST

ыы, манга и правда лол   ::  
BTW, 変体 это 大変, только наоборот...забавно, да? "странное тело" vs "большая странность"...  иногда ловлю себя на мысли, что в глубине души не верю в существование такой страны как япония..т.е. умом то я понимаю что она есть, но как то в голове не укладывается, что есть такая страна, где люди едят суши и якитори, читают мангу, говорят по японски...   ::  
Вот америка, или европа, это да...в их реальности я сомневаюсь не меньше чем в реальности..хз, нижнего новгорода... Странно, да?

----------


## ST

Мог-сан, I have another weird question to ask... Скажи, а есть ли в Японии такой стиль музыки как "шансон"? Это обычно такие грустные песни про жизнь преступников, тюрьму и т.п. (но не всегда). Кроме criminals, эту музыку любят и многие обычные люди, особенно водители автобусов   ::  (могу кинуть ссылку, если интересно). 
В Америке видимо это gangsta-rap...а в Японии что Якуза слушают, интересно...энка?

----------


## ST

涎 【よだれ】 (n) (uk) drool; (P)

----------


## MOG

> ところで、昨日僕はもう一つのコミックを読み始めました。　上芝理一の「謎の彼女」です。　第  一話は　(「第一課」と書いて欲しかったのですが、本では「第一話」とあります)

 Why did you expected it to be 第一課? 第一話 seems more natural to me.  

> 英語で読んで、「これは面白そう」と思いました。　でも、第二話、第三話など日本語しかありません。　実はちょっと  　（というか、かなり）　変_ですよ

  

> でも、もし良かったら日本語のコミックもアップロードします。

 暇があれば古本屋で立ち読みでもしときます  ::

----------


## MOG

> ыы, манга и правда лол   
> BTW, 変体 это 大変, только наоборот...забавно, да? "странное тело" vs "большая странность"...

 変態 is more common for the use...

----------


## MOG

> Мог-сан, I have another weird question to ask... Скажи, а есть ли в Японии такой стиль музыки как "шансон"? Это обычно такие грустные песни про жизнь преступников, тюрьму и т.п. (но не всегда). Кроме criminals, эту музыку любят и многие обычные люди, особенно водители автобусов   (могу кинуть ссылку, если интересно). 
> В Америке видимо это gangsta-rap...а в Японии что Якуза слушают, интересно...энка?

   ::   ::  
Шансон - это французская песнь, да? Шансон есть в Японии, но ты хочешь узнать музык, которую слушают якуза? хз  ::   ::

----------


## ST

ちがいます。フランスでチャンソンは恋の歌だ。ロシアで、それは罪人の歌だ。  ::

----------


## laxxy

どうもありがとうMOGさん。  

> 英語で読んで、「これは面白そう」と思いました。　でも、第二話、第三話など日本語しかありません。　実はちょっと  　（というか、かなり）　変_ですよ　    [quote:10hcnb6c]でも、もし良かったら日本語のコミックもアップロードします。

 暇があれば古本屋で立ち読みでもしときます  :: [/quote:10hcnb6c] 
いいですね。残念ながら、近所では一つの日本の古本屋があるけれど、漫画を売れません。　日本のスーパーの  漫画のセクションでは、セレクションはあまり大きくないです。　Plus, they have all manga in plastic sleeves (is that how they sell all new books in Japan?).    

> ちがいます。フランスでチャンソンは恋の歌だ。ロシアで、それは罪人の歌だ。

 ええ。フランスのシャンソンとロシアのシャンソンはちょっと違うのですね  ::

----------


## ST

79-2 不安
напряжённость 
3.1. 豪邸　
большой особняк  
4.1. メロンとか持ってきた方がよかったかな？
надо было прийти с дыней 
4.2. ふ　普通でいいと思うぞ	
думаю, и так хорошо 
(типа к кому то в гости пришли?)

----------


## laxxy

> 79-2 不安
> напряжённость 
> 3.1. 豪邸　
> большой особняк  
> 4.1. メロンとか持ってきた方がよかったかな？
> надо было прийти с дыней 
> 4.2. ふ　普通でいいと思うぞ	
> думаю, и так хорошо 
> (типа к кому то в гости пришли?)

 К Чиё, как я понимаю.

----------


## ST

топик наверно лучше было назвать-неловкость..че то не подумал сразу..

----------


## MOG

> いいですね。残念ながら、近所に一つの日本の古本屋があるけれど、漫画を売っていません。　日本のスーパーの漫画コーナーでは、セレクションはあまり大きくないです。　Plus, they have all manga in plastic sleeves (is that how they sell all new books in Japan?).

 Yes, they sell all new comic book in platic sleeves but used ones or comic magazine. There are big selection for manga in Japan.

----------


## MOG

> ちがいます。フランスではシャンソンは恋の歌だけどロシアでは、それは罪人の歌だ。

 そうみたいですね。ちょっと調べてみました。шансон と русский шансон とはまったく別だと初めて知りました。でも日本でそれがどういうものになるかは、ちょっとわかりません。演  歌じゃないと思います。

----------


## ST

へへ、　そうですか   ::

----------


## ST

80-1 ようこそちよの部屋へ
добро пожаловать в комнату Чиё (does it grammaticaly correct?) 
1.1. ちよ：いらっしゃい！
заходите! 
3.1.大阪：ここですか？
что тут? 
3.2.ちよ：あ、そこは私の部屋です。こちですー
а, тут моя комната. сюда... 
4.1.大阪：あんたもう人生勝ったも同然だよ	
ты и тут преуспела в жизни..

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  いいですね。残念ながら、近所に一つの日本の古本屋があるけれど、漫画を売っていません。　日本のスーパーの漫画コーナーでは、セレクションはあまり大きくないです。　Plus, they have all manga in plastic sleeves (is that how they sell all new books in Japan?).   Yes, they sell all new comic book in platic sleeves but used ones or comic magazine. There are big selection for manga in Japan.

 Thanks.
One thing I was wondering about, is how are the Japanese books usually arranged on shelves? I mean, first by topic of course, but then? e.g. English books are arranged alphabetically by the author name, but I have no idea how to check if the store has a particular Japanese book  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 80-1 ようこそちよの部屋へ
> добро пожаловать в комнату Чиё (does it grammaticaly correct?) 
> 1.1. ちよ：いらっしゃい！
> заходите! 
> 3.1.大阪：ここですか？
> что тут? 
> 3.2.ちよ：あ、そこは私の部屋です。こちですー
> а, тут моя комната. сюда...

 ちよ：　あ　そこは　私の寝室です　こっちですー  

> 4.1.大阪：あんたもう人生勝ったも同然だよ	
> ты и тут преуспела в жизни..

----------


## laxxy

80.2: ご招待
Приглашение 
80b.1.1. 春日:　なーみんなでどっか遊びに行こー
Где бы нам всем поразвлечься...
80b.1.2. ちよ:　そーですねー
да... 
80b.2.1. 智:　でも金ないしなー
однако, денег нет
80b.2.2. 智:　天井高いなー
потолок какой высокий...
80b.2.3. 春日:　あ　わたしバイトしてるねんでー
я вот подрабатываю... 
80b.3.1. ちよ:　あ　そーだ
да...
(a different way to write そ...) 
80b.4.1. ちよ:　じゃあ　うちの別荘に　いきませんか？
тогда, а не съездить ли нам в наш загородный дом? (на дачу, короче  ::  )
80b.4.2. 智:　べっそう?!
Загородный дом?!?! 
-----
招待	【しょうたい】	(n,vs) invitation, (P)
天井	【てんじょう】	(n) ceiling, ceiling price, (P)
別荘	【べっそう】	(n) holiday house, villa, (P)

----------


## MOG

> One thing I was wondering about, is how are the Japanese books usually arranged on shelves? I mean, first by topic of course, but then? e.g. English books are arranged alphabetically by the author name, but I have no idea how to check if the store has a particular Japanese book

 Why don't you ask a clerk?
Anyway, usually Japanese books are arranged alphabetically by the author name, too. And The title comes next. Popular books or new books are arranged so that you can find them easily.

----------


## MOG

> 80b.2.2. 智:　天井高いなー
> (not sure) и все так дорого...
> 天井	【てんじょう】	(n) ceiling, ceiling price, (P)

 天井 for the meaning of ceiling price is a sort of jargon  ::  
Потолок высокий.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  One thing I was wondering about, is how are the Japanese books usually arranged on shelves? I mean, first by topic of course, but then? e.g. English books are arranged alphabetically by the author name, but I have no idea how to check if the store has a particular Japanese book    Why don't you ask a clerk?
> Anyway, usually Japanese books are arranged alphabetically by the author name, too. And The title comes next. Popular books or new books are arranged so that you can find them easily.

 thanks. maybe, I was just simply confused. One other funny thing is how the different types of manga is also published in different style  ::  like all shoujo have their title in large bold letters on white background, etc.
btw -- american comics (and translations of manga) are usually sold without sleeves, except for certain editions. But those translations don't look nearly as good as Japanese either, at least as far as the covers and color inserts are concerned. It's because American polygraphic industry sucks. If I see a nice postcard somewhere, it's surely printed in Japan...

----------


## ST

Russian printing industry sux also..   ::  Finnish is da best... 
Кстати, никто не пробовал слушать Японские радиостанции через интернет? Я погуглил немного, но не нашел того что мне нужно... 
Хочу что то вроде музыкальной станции, J-Rock  или Metal (хотя POP тоже сойдет наверно)...

----------


## ST

...

----------


## laxxy

> я тут веселья ради скачал запись сегодняшней TV-передачи "военная тайна"...там про Литвиненко, двойника гитлера и Брюса-Ли...
> Если кому интересно: ftp://80.64.86.18/Downloads/voennaa-20061210-1301.avi (500 mb)
> Скорость правда плохая...

 sounds interesting  ::  -- I'll dl that from the office. 
Btw, here is a nice (I think) way of reading comics and learning new words: I first print the comic (I use Vallen Jpegger and print two page 'postcards'), then read it, mark all unknown words with a highlighter, and enter them into our file (as just words), and then when I have time, I print the list, and try to read the book again, looking up the words where needed, and entering example sentences.

----------


## ST

hmm, may be I shall try it too... Did you using regular laser printer, or something diffirent?

----------


## ST

81-1 メンツ
лицо 
1.1.大阪：わーええ天気やな
хороша погодка... 
1.2.大阪：絶好の別荘日和やね
идеальная дачная погода, да? 
1.3.智：別荘日和がどうかはともかく
какая такая идеальная дачная погода 
2.1.大阪：榊ちゃんを呼んだのはちよちゃんだな
Чиё-тян позвала Сакаки-тян 
2.2.ちよ：うん、こないだ図書館で会ったからさそったの
ага,  в библиотеке встретились  
3.1. 智：それはOKだ、よくやった
ОК, это хорошо 
4.1.智：しかし誰だ！　こいつらを呼んだのわ！
но кто! позвал этого человека ? 
4.2. ちよ：許可がいると思って電話したらくるって...
хотела позвонить и спросить разрешение... (???)

----------


## ST

первый раз вижу что Сакаки назвали тян...видимо сильно уважают её...

----------


## laxxy

> hmm, may be I shall try it too... Did you using regular laser printer, or something diffirent?

 Yes, I am using a regular laser printer. Turning the economy mode off gives better quality. Luckily I do not have to worry about paying for the toner cartridges  ::

----------


## MOG

> Russian printing industry sux also..   Finnish is da best... 
> Кстати, никто не пробовал слушать Японские радиостанции через интернет? Я погуглил немного, но не нашел того что мне нужно... 
> Хочу что то вроде музыкальной станции, J-Rock  или Metal (хотя POP тоже сойдет наверно)...

 Я гуглировал и вот что первым появилось. Хотя я сам никогда не пробовал слушать Японские радиостанции через интернет, поэтому не уверен, что тебе сойдет ли это. http://jp.sickonion.com/

----------


## MOG

> 1.3.智：別荘日和がどうかはともかく
> какая такая идеальная дачная погода 
> 2.1.智：榊ちゃんを呼んだのはちよちゃんだな
> Чиё-тян позвала Сакаки-тян 
> 2.2.ちよ：うん、こないだ図書館で会ったからさそったの
> ага,  в библиотеке встретились, поэтому пригласила. 
> 3.1. 智：それはOKだ、よくやった
> ОК, это хорошо 
> 4.1.智：しかし誰だ！　こいつらを呼んだのわ！
> но кто! позвал этого человека ?

 Я не понял, что тут два человека, Куросава и Юкари, а почему здесь в единственном числе адресует?   

> 4.2. ちよ：許可がいると思って電話したらくるって...
> хотела позвонить и спросить разрешение... (???)

 А они хотят поехать...

----------


## ST

спасибо Мог-сан. Правда это не Японская станция а Мексиканская, вещающая Японскую музыку   ::    

> Я не понял, что тут два человека, Куросава и Юкари, а почему здесь в единственном числе адресует?

 Ну я подумал что против Минамо-сан они не возражают...только против Юкари..     ::

----------


## MOG

Ага. Понятно.  

> 4.1.智：しかし誰だ！　こいつらを呼んだのわ！

 こいつ　singular
こいつら plural

----------


## ST

heh, I didn`t knew it. arigatou...

----------


## ST

82-1 練習の成果
плоды тренировки 
1.1.ゆかり：まあまあ　私達のおかげで車で行けるのよ！
交通費タダよ！
ну, мы на моей машине поедем! нахаляву! 
1.2.智：むーそれはあーりがたい
а, ну спасибо (???) 
2.1.ゆかり：そーゆーわけで、私の車とにゃもの車に
乗る人別れて
распределяйтесь кто поедет в моей машине а кто в машине Нямо 
3.1. ゆかり：ちなみに私の方が高い車よ　（親のだけど）
кстати, моя машина дороже (потому что родительская) 
3.2.大阪：先生
учитель 
4.1. ゆかり：高いのはともかくベコベコなんは...
хоть и дорогая но битая (???) (ベコベコ wa nani?) 
4.2.ゆかり：気にしない、気にしない
не беспокойся, не беспокойся 
4.3.ゆかり：でもむっちゃ気になるんです...
но я все равно беспокоюсь (???)

----------


## laxxy

> 82-1 練習の成果
> плоды тренировки 
> 1.1.ゆかり：まあまあ　私達のおかげで車で行けるのよ！
> 交通費タダよ！
> ну, мы на моей машине поедем! нахаляву! 
> 1.2.智：むーそれはあーりがたい
> а, ну спасибо (???) 
> 2.1.ゆかり：そーゆーわけで、私の車とにゃもの車に
> 乗る人別れて
> ...

 EDict has it as 
べこべこ	(n) empty, hungry
(not sure if it's the meaning here though....)   

> 4.2.ゆかり：気にしない、気にしない
> не беспокойся, не беспокойся 
> 4.3.ゆかり：でもむっちゃ気になるんです...
> но я все равно беспокоюсь (???)

 I think 4.1 and 4.3 are said by someone else off the picture (they don't have the little 'arrows' pointing to Yukari like in 4.2)

----------


## laxxy

(an easy one, I think) 
82.2: 天国と地獄
Рай и ад
82b.1.1. 黒沢:　じゃ私の方3人でゆかりの方2人ね
Тогда, у меня в машине 3 человека, а у Юкари 2
82b.1.2. 黒沢:　ゆかり先生の車の方が広そうだからあっち3人じゃないですか？
Машина Юкари побольше, однако же 3 человека не там?
82b.2.1. ……
82b.2.2. 黒沢:　…死ぬのは少ない方がいいでしょう？
Наверное, лучше, если жертв будет меньше
82b.4.1. 皆:　じゃーんけーん
(как я понимаю, игра камень-ножницы-бумага).

----------


## ST

адская Юкари...

----------


## ST

83-1 よみ　みた
Еми, смотри? (???) 
1.1. ゆかり：うわー！ いい感じの別荘ね！
ух ты! впечатляющая дача, да? 
2.1. ゆかり：海も近いしサイコーね！
море тоже близко! (サイコ==психо?) 
4.1. 暦：見てたよ
посмотри ка... 
4.1. 大阪：私らもうジェットコースターなんか怖ないで...
мы и американские горки тоже не боимся... 
(не понял я что то, при чем тут горки...типа они не умеют плавать но зато не боятся горок, хз...)

----------


## ST

кстати, помнится один из самплеров для чтения была манга marie-tan... мне тут попалась картинка на эту тему:

----------


## laxxy

> 83-1 よみ　みた
> Еми, смотри? (???) 
> 1.1. ゆかり：うわー！ いい感じの別荘ね！
> ух ты! впечатляющая дача, да? 
> 2.1. ゆかり：海も近いしサイコーね！
> море тоже близко! (サイコ==психо?) 
> 4.1. 暦：見てたよ
> посмотри ка... 
> 4.1. 大阪：私らもうジェットコースターなんか怖ないで...
> мы и американскиx горok тоже не боимся...

   ::   

> (не понял я что то, при чем тут горки...типа они не умеют плавать но зато не боятся горок, хз...)

 По-моему, она имеет в виду, что после поездки с Юкари американские горки ей не страшны. ...и со мной тоже некоторые ездить боятся...

----------


## laxxy

83-2:　自力スイカ割り
собственноручно разбиваем арбуз 
83b.1.1. 智:　海だーー！
Море!!
83b.1.2. 智:　スイカ割りしよーぜー！
Давайте разбивать арбуз! (японская народная игра) 
83b.2.1. よみ:　棒とかバットとかないかな？
у тебя палки или бейсбольной биты нет?
83b.2.2. ちよ:　ないですねぇ
Нету... 
83b.3.1. 智:　チョップ！　チョップで行こう
Чоп! Я и так разобью! (не буквально) 
83b.4.1. 智:　とお！　とおーー！！
Кия! Кия!!!  ...каратистка однако  ::  
ーーー
自力	【じりき】	(n) by oneself, self-made, (P)
棒	【ぼう】	(n) pole, rod, stick, (P)
西瓜	【すいか】	(n) watermelon, (P)

----------


## ST

странная игра, имхо.  Он от удара может разлететься и кого нить забрызгать...куски могут упать в песок и замараться...да и вообще есть арбуз разбитый в кашу грязным предметом-сомнительное удовольствие...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> странная игра, имхо.  Он от удара может разлететься и кого нить забрызгать...куски могут упать в песок и замараться...да и вообще есть арбуз разбитый в кашу грязным предметом-сомнительное удовольствие...

 Есть его, как я понимаю, особо никто не собирается. Просто все прикалываются как человек с завязанными глазами пытается найти арбуз  ::  А насчет забрызгать -- ну не зря же там море рядом  ::

----------


## ST

ы. фаерфокс-2 проверяет орфографию...

----------


## laxxy

Прикольно на самом деле, 
西瓜 【すいか】 (n) watermelon, (P)
Не зная как пишется, я бы наверняка подумал что должно бы быть 水果  ::  а оно совсем даже не так...

----------


## ST

84-1 ぶち壊しさわやか
свежий закидон (?) 
2.1. 大阪：痔ってな
геморрой! 
2.2.榊：え？
ы? 
3.1. 大阪：よーひらがなで[じ]やなくて[ぢ]て書くやんか
ну, хираганой не [じ]  а [ぢ] пишется, да?（じゃなくて？） 
3.2.榊：普通［ち］に点々なんか使わへんよな
обычно［ち］редко употребляется... 
4.1.大阪：そんでこの前辞事で?  へたら［痔］も［じ］になってったんよ
поэтому это предыдущее (???) ? ［痔］также ［じ］становится, да... 
4.2.榊：そうか
вот как 
---------------------------------------------------------
 [ぶち壊し] butchery // fuскup〈卑〉 
　普通【ふつう】(adj-na,adj-no,adv,n) (1) generally, ordinarily, usually

----------


## ST

западная дыня vs водяной цветок, ну   ::

----------


## laxxy

> [ぶち壊し] butchery // fuскup〈卑〉

 いい単語ですね…
でも、コミックの意味は良く解っていません…ちょっと難しいですね…

----------


## laxxy

> 3.1. 大阪：よーひらがなで[じ]やなくて[ぢ]て書くやんか
> ну, хираганой не [じ]  а [ぢ] пишется, да?（じゃなくて？） 
> 3.2.大阪：普通［ち］に点々なんか使わへんよな
> обычно［ち］редко употребляется... 
> 4.1.大阪:　そんでこの前辞書で 調べたら［痔］も［じ］になってったんよ
> поэтому это предыдущее (???) ? ［痔］также ［じ］становится, да...

 smth like "Я недавно проверяла в словаре, и оказалось, что теперь "геморрой" тоже через ぢ пишется..." 
「そんで」と「使わへんよな」は関西弁ですか？　良く解りません…

----------


## laxxy

84.2:イルカで行こう
Поехали на дельфине 
84б.1.1: 春日:　海といえば私イルカに乗りたいんやー
Кстати, говоря о море (по-моему, они о чем-то другом говорили  :: ), я бы хотела на дельфине покататься...
84б.2.1: 榊:　　…それはいいな
да, неплохо было бы...
84б.2.2: 春日:　そやろー
Это точно... 
---
海豚	【いるか】	(gikun) (n) dolphin wtf is 'gikun'??

----------


## laxxy

85.1:うつ分岐？ (не знаю как перевести. Глядя на этот и предыдущий стрип, похоже, что имеется в виду что вот они поговорили и сидят молча, размышляют про разные вещи, тогда что-то вроде "Когда наши мысли разошлись".) 
85а.3.1. よみ:　どーした？二人でボーツとして (аналогично. Наверное, что-то вроде "а что вы тут вдвоем делаете".) 
85а.4.1. 春日:　痔の事で考えてたんや
Мы тут про геморрой размышляли (Вообще, интересно, японец понял бы такую фразу в этой ситуации? Ведь у じ　дофига значений, а контекст как-бы не очень способствует?  :: )
85а.4.2. 榊:　　え…ちがう…
Э... нет... 
---
分岐	【ぶんき】	(n) forking, jump (computer), divergence (e.g. in a road), (P)

----------


## laxxy

я, кстати, недавно пытался переводить человеку в процессе просмотра мультик (ナナ,ep.31)  ::  потому, что английского перевода на тот момент еще не вышло, а ей хотелось узнать что будет дальше. Tough!  ::  в некоторых местах совсем неправильно понял. Правда, наиболее критический участок таки перевел  :: 
Вообще, надо сказать, мультики по легкости понимания очень сильно различаются... Самый понятный из тех что я пока что видел, был 絶対少年, где-то до середины правда.

----------


## ST

я не смотрел ни ту ни другую... Ну в принципе что нибудь типа: お兄ちゃん大好き！понимаю...  ::   Вообще, мне на слух проще воспринимать японский, чем читать   ::

----------


## laxxy

> я не смотрел ни ту ни другую...

 Нана прикольная, на самом деле. Хотя и для девочек  ::  I kinda feel like I'm 19 again  ::  
ZS, наверное, на любителя.    

> Ну в принципе что нибудь типа: お兄ちゃん大好き！понимаю...   Вообще, мне на слух проще воспринимать японский, чем читать

 У меня было так же (японский -- удивительно понятный на слух язык, в том смысле, что даже когда не знаешь слов, как правило можешь их правильно записать ひらがなで). Сейчас, наверное, наоборот, потому что канджи часто подсказывают значения даже там, где я слов не знаю (не всегда, конечно). 
Одна фраза, которую я понял неправильно, была
女性の本能ですからね
ну а я, так как слова 本能　не знал, услышал 女性の本のですからね, ну и соответственно подумал, что это что-то про книги для женщин  :: 
Вторая проблема -- это то, что всегда много слов выпущено, и если не понял контекста, то даже понятные фразы становятся непонятными.
Впрочем, конечно, я еще грамматику знаю реально плохо, часто пытаюсь угадывать значение выражений, надо этим заняться. Ну и слова учить, да.

----------


## ST

85-2 ゆかり大はしゃき
большой треск Юкари (???) 
1.1.とも：夜だ！花火やろ！
вечер! устроим феерверк! 
2.2.ゆかり：花火なら私も買ってきた
я тоже купила феерверков... 
4.1.ゆかり：ひや！
хи-я! 
4.2.みなも：なんかあいつ昔からロケット花火がやたら好きでさー
кажется, она с давних пор бомбочки  любит....

----------


## laxxy

[quote="ST"]85-2 ゆかり大はしゃぎ
--> 燥ぐ	【はしゃぐ】	(v5g) (uk) to make merry, to frolic, to be in high spirits, (P)  ALC

----------


## laxxy

> 2.2.ゆかり：花火なら私も買ってきた
> я тоже купила феерверков...

 perhaps smth like "If we are going to launch fireworks, I bought some too"? http://www.guidetojapanese.org/conditional.html#part3

----------


## laxxy

やめんかい ????? edit: fansub: "Please stop" 
86а.1.1. 春日:　夏は怪談やでぇ～～
Лето, сейчас будем рассказывать страшные (летние?) истории edit: A better version, I think (from fansub):
Summer is for ghost stories
86а.1.2. よみ:　なんか怖いの知ってるの？
Ты знаешь какие-нибудь?
86а.2.1. よみ:　私はしらんでぇ～～
Я, не знаю.
86а.2.2. ちよ:　あ
А
86а.3.1. ちよ:　他の別荘の話で
На другой даче это произошло
86а.3.2. ちよ:　夏にゴキブリが大発生してもうそこらじゅう
Летом вывелось множество тараканов и они везде жили （～そこら住）???
86а.4.1. 智:　　夏はワイ談やでー!!
[Будем рассказывать] летние пошлые истории!  edit:
(fansub):Summer is for pleasant stories
Хотя, глядя в словарь и на следующий стрип, я бы сказал что-то типа "Лето -- для пошлых историй"  :: 
ーーーーー
大発生	【だいはっせい】	(n) explosive increase (in number of pests), (severe) outbreak or upsurge of pests
発生	【はっせい】	(n,vs) outbreak, spring forth, occurrence, incidence, origin, (P)
其処ら	【そこら】	(n) (uk) everywhere, somewhere, approximately, that area, around there
住	【じゅう】	(n) dwelling, living, (P)
怪談	【かいだん】	(n) ghost story, (P)
猥談	【わいだん】	(n) indecent talk

----------


## ST

やめんかい=止める (止めなさい) видимо...

----------


## laxxy

> やめんかい=止める (止めなさい) видимо...

 yes, I think you are right, thanks.

----------


## ST

86-2 経験者語って
слова опытного 
1.1. 大阪：ワイ談？
пошлые истории? 
1.2.とも：イエース！
yes 
2.1.とも：ここは大人の二人にためになる話を聞こう！
тут для двух взрослых историю слушаем! 
3.1.ゆかり：結構一人でも生きていけるものよ
но и в одиночестве чудесно живу 
3.2.とも：ためにならなー
ну если для... 
не очень понял тут...

----------


## ST

а еще неплохая штука для файрфокса-поисковик в словарях...помимо гугла можно добавить википедию, alc.com и jdic в панельку быстрого поиска..

----------


## ST

87-1 一人の夏
лето одиночества 
1.1. 大阪：黒沢先生はもてそう　（もうすごいче то там）
Куросава сенсей кажется популярна (хз как переводится もてそう...но я вбил эту фразу в словарь и получился такой перевод..вроде подходит) 
1.2. ゆかり：私も一人だから　（そーゆー話はないよ）
ну я ведь одна (ну это не история) 
2.1. ゆかり：去年の夏は一人じゃなかったのにね
ну прошлым летом не была одна...

----------


## ST

クリスマスお目出度うございます！  ::

----------


## MOG

Hey, merry x'mas! Sorry for being off for about two weeks.  

> Originally Posted by ST  4.1. ゆかり：高いのはともかくベコベコなんは...
> хоть и дорогая но битая (???) (ベコベコ wa nani?)   EDict has it as 
> べこべこ	(n) empty, hungry
> (not sure if it's the meaning here though....)

 Naah, it's ぺこぺこ and here is べこべこ
It's quite dented.   

> [quote:1bhz5biv]
> 4.2.ゆかり：気にしない、気にしない
> не беспокойся, не беспокойся 
> 4.3.春日：でもむっちゃ気になるんです...
> но я все равно беспокоюсь (???)

 I think 4.1 and 4.3 are said by someone else off the picture (they don't have the little 'arrows' pointing to Yukari like in 4.2)[/quote:1bhz5biv] 
Apparently it's 春日, because むっちゃ is 関西弁。

----------


## MOG

> 83-1 よみ　みた
> Еми, смотри? (???)

 Ёми смотела   

> 1.1. ゆかり：うわー！ いい感じの別荘ね！
> ух ты! впечатляющая дача, да? 
> 2.1. ゆかり：海も近いしサイコーね！
> море тоже близко! (サイコ==психо?)

 最高   

> 4.1. 暦：見てたよ
> посмотри ка...

 I was watching you..(how Yukari drove)

----------


## MOG

> Прикольно на самом деле, 
> 西瓜 【すいか】 (n) watermelon, (P)
> Не зная как пишется, я бы наверняка подумал что должно бы быть 水果  а оно совсем даже не так...

 西 is read as sui in chinese, and it's also written 水瓜  ::

----------


## MOG

> 84-1 ぶち壊しさわやか
> свежий закидон (?)   
> 			
> 				She spoiled the refreshing atmosphere 
> [quote:nw3iimbz]
> 4.1.大阪：そんでこの前辞事で?  へたら［痔］も［じ］になってったんよ
> поэтому это предыдущее (???) ? ［痔］также ［じ］становится, да...

 [/quote:nw3iimbz]
そんで（それで）この前、辞書で調べたら痔もじになってたんよ
And I looked up it the other day to find it also written じ.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  3.1. 大阪：よーひらがなで[じ]やなくて[ぢ]て書くやんか
> ну, хираганой не [じ]  а [ぢ] пишется, да?（じゃなくて？） 
> 3.2.大阪：普通［ち］に点々なんか使わへんよな
> обычно［ち］редко употребляется... 
> 4.1.大阪:　そんでこの前辞書で 調べたら［痔］も［じ］になってったんよ
> поэтому это предыдущее (???) ? ［痔］также ［じ］становится, да...   smth like "Я недавно проверяла в словаре, и оказалось, что теперь "геморрой" тоже через じ пишется..." 
> 「そんで」と「使わへんよな」は関西弁ですか？　良く解りません…

 そうです、関西弁です。標準語ではそれぞれ「それで」と「使わないよな」です。
「～（verb）＋しない」 becomes 「～せえへん」 in 関西弁.

----------


## MOG

> ---
> 海豚	【いるか】	(gikun) (n) dolphin wtf is 'gikun'??

 I have no idea...  ::

----------


## MOG

> 85.1:いつ分岐？ (не знаю как перевести. Глядя на этот и предыдущий стрип, похоже, что имеется в виду что вот они поговорили и сидят молча, размышляют про разные вещи, тогда что-то вроде "Когда наши мысли разошлись".)  You just misread the letter   
> 85а.3.1. よみ:　どーした？二人でボーッとして (аналогично. Наверное, что-то вроде "а что вы тут вдвоем делаете".)
> What happened to you, looking at the see vacantly? 
> 85а.4.1. 春日:　痔の事で考えてたんや
> Мы тут про геморрой размышляли (Вообще, интересно, японец понял бы такую фразу в этой ситуации? Ведь у じ　дофига значений, а контекст как-бы не очень способствует? )

 I guess it's quite easy to make it out, because there are many intonations for じ and 痔 has it's unique sound.

----------


## MOG

[quote="laxxy"][quote="ST"]85-2 ゆかり大はしゃぎ
--> 燥ぐ	【はしゃぐ】	(v5g) (uk) to make merry, to frolic, to be in high spirits, (P) 
I see はしゃぐ written in kanji for the first time...  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  2.2.ゆかり：花火なら私も買ってきた
> я тоже купила феерверков...   perhaps smth like "If we are going to launch fireworks, I bought some too"? http://www.guidetojapanese.org/conditional.html#part3

 I'm quite not sure but I guess the use of なら here is somewhat different from the case explained in guidetojapanse. なら is used here not to mention what they are going to do, rather just to mention that she also bought some, too. Something like "talking of fireworks" imo. Maybe I'm just somewhat confused but I feel the translation of STさん is more simple and better.

----------


## MOG

> やめんかい ????? edit: fansub: "Please stop"

 やめんかい is more informal way to say やめなさい. I think I posted here about how か works in Japanese quite long ago, e.g.「～しないか」(Why don't you do smth?) , friendly way to advise smth. And it's also use as prohibition. い makes it sound more soft.   

> 86а.1.1. 春日:　夏は怪談やでぇ～～
> Лето, сейчас будем рассказывать страшные (летние?) истории edit: A better version, I think (from fansub):
> Summer is for ghost stories
> 86а.1.2. よみ:　なんか怖いの知ってるの？
> Ты знаешь какие-нибудь?
> 86а.2.1. 春日:　私はしらんでぇ～～
> Я, не знаю.
> 86а.2.2. ちよ:　あ
> А
> ...

 そこら中 all around
ゴキブリがそこら中に
Roaches are all around

----------


## MOG

> 2.1.とも：ここは大人の二人にためになる話を聞こう！
> тут для двух взрослых историю слушаем!

 Let's listen to the two grown-ups something good now!  

> 3.1.ゆかり：結構一人でも生きていけるものよ
> но и в одиночестве можно чудесно жить 
> 3.2.とも：ためにならねぇー
> ну если для... 
> не очень понял тут...

 It doesn't help at all...

----------


## ST

おはよモグさん、ひっさしぶりだ！
Как у вас там, каникулы то есть на Новый Год и Рождество? 
У нас с 1-го по 8-е января...   ::

----------


## laxxy

Welcome back, MOGさん! お久しぶりですね!!
Thank you so very much for all the answers and corrections!  
クリスマス時、何をしましたか？どこだへ行ったのですか？
僕は、別に何もしていませんな。新年は、友達に行くつもりです、ミネソタへ。MOGさんとST  さんはどう？
MOGさんの新学期はいつ始めますか？

----------


## laxxy

87-2.  自白
Признание 
87b.1.1. 春日:　ドラマやったらこーゆー状況で連続殺人があったりすんねんなー
Драматическая ситуация: происходят серийные убийства
87b.1.2. よみ：　あーそだなー
А, вот как 
87b.2.1. （その漢字は何?!）一の被害者ともちゃん
Первая жертва -- Томо 
87b.3.1. そして次々と殺されるみんな
Потом, по очереди все остальные тоже убиты 
87b.4.1. 春日:　犯人は私!
Преступник -- это я!
87b.4.2. よみ:　おまえ犯人か!?
Ты преступник?! 
ーーーー
自白	【じはく】	(n) confession, acknowledgement, acknowledgment, (P)
状況	【じょうきょう】	(n) state of affairs (around you), situation, circumstances, (P)
連続	【れんぞく】	(n,vs) serial, consecutive, continuity, occurring in succession, continuing, (P)
連続殺人	【れんぞくさつじん】	(n) serial murders
被害者	【ひがいしゃ】	(n) victim, injured party, sufferer, (P)
次々	【つぎつぎ】	(adv,n) in succession, one by one, (P)
犯人	【はんにん】	(n) offender, criminal, (P)

----------


## ST

え、知らない。大きい計がありません。日本へ行きますが欲しい、しかし外国のパスポートがありません。日本  のレストランへ行きます、そして焼き鳥を食べます。^_^;

----------


## ST

88-1 無礼講すき
вечеринка без галстуков 
1.1.とも：さて寝る前に酒だ！
а сейчас выпьем перед сном! 
1.2.にやも：だめ！
нельзя! 
2.1.とも：まーまーにゃもちゃーんかたい事言うなよ
（もう酔ってんのかこいつ？）
ну-ну, Нямо-тян твердо говорит? (она уже пьяная?) 
2.1.にやも：いや　かたい事じゃなくて　
нет, не твердо 
3.1.にやも：ゆかりがいるから
ведь тут юкари 
4.1.　とも：...ひどい？
жестоко? 
4.1.にやも：ひどい　（ひどすぎる）
жестоко (слишком жестоко)

----------


## MOG

> おはよモグさん、ひっさしぶりだ！
> Как у вас там, каникулы то есть на Новый Год и Рождество? 
> У нас с 1-го по 8-е января...

 No, I was just too lazy to see the forum..    

> クリスマスの時(or クリスマスには)、何をしましたか？どこ_へ行ったのですか？ 
> 僕は、別に何もしていませんな。新年は、友達のところへ行くつもりです、ミネソタへ。MOGさんとSTさんはどう？ 
> MOGさんの新学期はいつ始まりますか？

 クリスマスは友達のうちへホームパーティーに言っていました。 As usual, I was the first to come, and the last to leave. Is it often the case in Russia? I went to an American friend and he says that the first to come, the last to leave. I had a lot of fun and stayed at his place the night. 
新学期は、というか正確には新学期ではありませんが、一応一月五日に始まります。早すぎて嫌なんですけど。  でもその日は学校へは行かず、バイトの面接へ行く予定です。十日には後期最初の期末試験があり  ます  ::

----------


## MOG

> 87b.2.1. （その漢字は何?!）一の被害者ともちゃん
> Первая жертва -- Томо

 「第」の略記です。よく使う漢字で画数が多いものには略記のあるものがあります。

----------


## MOG

> え、分からない。大きな計画がありません。日本へ行きたいけれど、外国のパスポートがありません。日本のレストランへ行きます、そして焼き鳥を食べます。^_  ^;

 この間焼き鳥コンビニで買って食べましたよ~  :: 　お昼に食べてなかったせいもあってか、すごくおいしかった  ::

----------


## ST

あのね、モグさん...なぜ［分かる］ですか？
分かるーto understand
知るー to know
ね？

----------


## ST

88-2 帰りたくないの
не хочу возвращаться 
1.1. 暦：あーいいな　ここ
а, хорошо тут 
2.1.暦：もう帰らないでずってここにいたいね
хорошо бы не возвращаться и всегда быть здесь 
2.2.ちよ：そうですね
вот оно как... 
3.1.ちよ：もしくは生きて帰りたいです
или жить и вернуться 
4.1暦：....ゆかり車か
машина Юкари? 
4.2.ちよ：私じゃんけん弱いんです
мой скилл в "камни-ножницы-бумага" слаб  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 3.1.ちよ：もしくは生きて帰りたいです
> или жить и вернуться

 Наверное, "вернуться живыми"  ::

----------


## ST

да, наверно..я что то такое и имел в виду, просто коряво написал...

----------


## ST

謹賀新年! Best wishes and good luck!   ::

----------


## laxxy

> 謹賀新年! Best wishes and good luck!

 Спасибо!
Всех с наступающим Новым Годом!!!!

----------


## MOG

> あのね、モグさん...なぜ［分かる］ですか？
> 分かるーto understand
> 知るー to know
> ね？

 The verb 知る is used to describe that you have a certain knowledge or information, while 分かる means that you can get to a certain conclusion from the given information. It sounds weird if you use 知る here, as if you're saying that you can't decide what you're going to do for the new year.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  謹賀新年! Best wishes and good luck!     Спасибо!
> Всех с наступающим Новым Годом!!!!

 今年も残すところあと三十分というところです（現在日本時間で23時30分）  ::

----------


## MOG

明けましておめでとうございます  ::

----------


## ST

hmm, it`s looks like time shift between Novosib and Kyoto is 3 hours...

----------


## ST

ヘヘ、二千七年にようこそ！
このところに、また花火が沢山でした。僕は花火が大好き。これは奇麗です、しかし時々は危ないです。Las  t year, a rocket hit the window of my neighborhoods just two floors up, and cause fire. Their dog dies, and room was damaged, so they waited this New Year with fear, but hopefully, everything was OK....

----------


## ST

тут вроде просто...минут 5 ушло на перевод: 
91-1 もうだめ
снова бесполезно 
1.1. ゆかり先生：はい、ひさしぶり
да, давно не виделись 
1.2.　みんな夏休みボケしてない？
все за лето не поглупели? 
2.1.ゆかり先生：私が今まさにそれ！
я точно да! 
4.1.ゆかり先生：はあ、だっるうー
да...(че то там)

----------


## ST

92-1 あたしが！
я! 
1.1. 先生：それでは２学期の委員長を決めたいと思います
поэтому хочу выбрать старосту на второй семестр 
1.2. 先生：誰か立候補する人はいませんか？
кто нибудь выдвинуть кандидатуру не желет? 
2.1. 暦：立候補する奴なんていないよな
никто не хочет выдвигаться... 
2.1. 智：はい！！！
я!!! 
4.1. 暦：え？
э?

----------


## ST

92-2 教えて
учение 
4.1. ねーね　なた？　どしたの？
эй, эй, что случилось?

----------


## MOG

> 92-1 あたしが！
> я! 
> 1.1. 一学期の委員長（бывшая староста）：それでは２学期の委員長を決めたいと思います
> поэтому хочу выбрать старосту на второй семестр 
> 1.2. 一学期の委員長：誰か立候補する人はいませんか？
> кто нибудь выдвинуть кандидатуру не желет?

----------


## ST

あの...男みたいな...ね？

----------


## MOG

男みたいな？はっきりと男でしょう？

----------


## ST

а...понял. _бывшая староста_-это feminine...так как там парень-он _бывший староста_  ::

----------


## MOG

Ах, спасибо, я теперь понял.

----------


## ST

93-1 使命
миссия 
1.1. 暦:なんでいきなり...
что это ты вдруг 
1.2.智:うん
угу 
2.1.智:なんて言えばよいか...使命感というか...
что мне сказать...чувство долга, говоришь? 
3.1.智:ほら誰も手をあげなくて
смотри, никто не поднял руку 
3.2.智:教室がシーンとしてたらさ
класс  это сцена для героя (???) 
4.1.智:チャンスだ!つて思うでしょ?!
это шанс! думаю это хорошо! 
4.2.暦:なんのチャスだよ
что еще за шанс...

----------


## laxxy

謹賀新年、皆さん!! 
ノヴォシビルスクと京都の天気はどうですか？シカゴには、とっても暖かいですね。12月３１日も１月１日も  暖かったです。
でも、僕は家内とミネソタの友達の所へいった。ウィスコンシンとミネソタには、雪が多いです。ちょっと多す  ぎる。ウィスコンシンで小さな交通事故がありました、雪の中で、家内はブレーキをぐっと踏んで、車は道路の  外へ行きました。それから、家内と僕はEau Claire,WIに二人で新年を祝ったです。僕たちも車も良いですけれど、レッカー車が必要でした。１月  １日にミネソタへ着きました。今年は面白いでしょうね。(^_^) 
そして、僕は自分にプレゼントを上げました　 ::  香港から日本のコミックを買いました。あずまんがや謎の彼女や、そして　はっとりみつる　の一つの漫画です  「彼の女の子が可愛いな!!! :: 」。送料は無料で、余り高くないと思います。今の円が安いで、良い事業でしょうね。
ところで、今#lurkであずまんがの全４巻があります、質は凄く高いです。

----------


## laxxy

> 93-1 使命
> 2.1.智:なんて言えばよいか...使命感というか...
> что мне сказать...чувство долга, говоришь?

 может, "наверное, можно назвать это чувством долга"?  ::

----------


## laxxy

93.2: ふりかかる火の粉
Падающие искры (идиома?) 
93b.1.1. 智:　　なによーー　私が立候補したら悪いみたいにーー
Разве это будет выглядеть плохо, если я выдвину свою кандидатуру? 
93b.2.1. よみ:　悪いだろう
Наверное, плохо
93b.2.2. 智:　　じゃあんたやるの!?
Тогда, ты выдвигайся 
93b.3.1. よみ:　…やだ…
Нет, не буду
93b.3.2. 智:　　他に立候補する人いるの!?
Хоть кто-то еще выдвигается? (Как тут читается 他？) 
93b.4.1. かおりん：　自分以外なら誰でもいいけどさー
Мне все равно кто, лишь бы не я
93b.4.2. かおりん：　ともがやるとなんか理不尽な迷惑をこうむりそうよね
Но если это будет Томо, это вызовет массу проблем ("она всех достанет"?  :: ) 
PS. Мне уже самому не так просто по-русски некоторые вещи писать, последняя фраза на английский точно переводится, а на русский мне хорошего более точного перевода в голову не пришло. Однако, давайте все-таки постараемся писать в таких выражениях, которые можно действительно сказать или услышать в жизни, пусть и не обязательно они будут на 100% литературные. Все-таки MOGさん нас читает. 
PPS. Is there any good Russian word for "unreasonable"/理不尽?

----------


## MOG

> 3.2.智:教室がシーンとしてたらさ
> класс  это сцена для героя (???) 
> 4.1.智:チャンスだ!つて思うでしょ?!
> это шанс! думаю это хорошо!

 По-моему, "Понимаешь, когда в классе совершенно затихало, ты не думаешь, что это шанс! Нету?" しーん   

> Originally Posted by ST  2.1.智:なんて言えばよいか...使命感というか...
> что мне сказать...чувство долга, говоришь?   может, "наверное, можно назвать это чувством долга"?

 Вы не говорите "Как сказать... это чувство какое-то похоже долга..."?

----------


## MOG

> 謹賀新年、皆さん!! 
> ノヴォシビルスクと京都の天気はどうですか？シカゴには、とっても暖かいですね。12月３１日も１月１日も  暖かったです。
> でも、僕は家内とミネソタの友達の所へ行きました(you have to adjust the writing style: basically you can write only in 行く(informal)) or 行きます(formal) in a text.)。ウィスコンシンとミネソタには、雪が多いです。ちょっと多すぎる(It sounds natural to me not to adjust the style as it gives a tone as if you're talking to yourself or just complaining, but some might say that it's absolutly wrong to change the style here. Maybe you should write ちょっと多すぎます)。ウィスコンシンで小さな交通事故がありました、雪の中で、家内はブレーキをぐっと踏みましたが、車は道路の外へ滑って行きました。それから、家内と僕はEau Claire,WIに二人で新年を祝いました。僕たちも車も無事でしたが、レッカー車が必要でした。１月１日にミネソタへ着きました。今年は面白いでしょうね。(^_  ^) 
> そして、僕は自分にプレゼントを上げました　(We usually don't write あげる in kannji.) 香港から日本のコミックを買いました。あずまんがや謎の彼女や、そして　はっとりみつる　のある漫画です「彼の女の子が可愛いな!!!」。送料は無料で、余り高くないと思います。今の円が安いので、良い事業でしょうね。
> ところで、今#lurkであずまんがの全４巻があります、質は凄く高いです。

 よく書けているんですが、すこし直させてもらいました。
laxxyさん大変なお正月でしたね。ご無事で何よりです。
今日こちらの天気は雨でした。風も吹いていてすこし寒かったです。
以前話題に上ったときに「謎の彼女」をすこし探してみたのですが、近所の店頭では見つかりませんでした。買  いたいわけではないのでそれ以上探していません。「あづまんが大王」に関しては、サークルのboxにおいて  あったので、全四巻読んでしまいました  ::  面白かったです。

----------


## MOG

> 93.2: ふりかかる火の粉
> Падающие искры (идиома?)

 I don't think so. When something bad happens, we use the verb ふりかかる, e.g.災難がふりかかる and I guess the author's trying to give some differnt impression using the word 火の粉. I guess troubles going to be caused by とも is like a spark in a sense  ::    

> 93b.3.2. 智:　　他に立候補する人いるの!?
> Хоть кто-то еще выдвигается? (Как тут читается 他？)

 ほか   

> 93b.4.2. かおりん：　ともがやるとなんか理不尽な迷惑をこうむりそうよね
> Но если это будет Томо, это вызовет массу проблем ("она всех достанет"? ) 
> PS. Мне уже самому не так просто по-русски некоторые вещи писать, последняя фраза на английский точно переводится, а на русский мне хорошего более точного перевода в голову не пришло. Однако, давайте все-таки постараемся писать в таких выражениях, которые можно действительно сказать или услышать в жизни, пусть и не обязательно они будут на 100% литературные. Все-таки MOGさん нас читает. 
> PPS. Is there any good Russian word for "unreasonable"/理不尽?

 Thanks for trying to give the better translation in Russian for me. But I'm not learning Russian lately and quite not sure how the translation sounds. 
I think I have to learn Russian more so that I can really understand and give good translation. The dictionary I have here gives two translations: несправедливый and нерезонный. I suppose the latter one is coming from the English adjective "unreasonable" and I have no idea if it's used in real life. 
Aren't they good for 理不尽?

----------


## ST

может 理不尽==безпричинный, иррациональный? *MOG*さんーありがとう   ::   *laxxy*さんーда уж, adventure...ну, как говорится, хорошо то, что хорошо кончается...   ::  
Кстати, а что такое Eau Claire...город? 
ヘヘ、　今僕はテレビを直した。Вообще, я люблю иногда с паяльником повозиться, но в ТВ опасался лазить...20 киловольт не шутка все же. Ну вроде все обошлось.   ::

----------


## ST

кстати, в загадочной каноджо только 1 том? или уже продолжение вышло?

----------


## ST

BTW, こちらの天気はとても暖かいです。	去年の十二月の天気は-40度でした。この十二月の天気は-10度です。
Недавно по ТВ показывали, в Красноярске на окраинах медведи-шатуны гуляют...не впали в спячку из за теплой зимы...

----------


## laxxy

お返事どうもありがとう。  

> Originally Posted by laxxy  ウィスコンシンで小さな交通事故がありました、雪の中で、家内はブレーキをぐっと踏みましたが

 それはちょっと違うのですね？ I wanted to say that pushing the brakes too hard was the cause of the accident.
Maybe, ブレーキをぐっと踏んだので、...？   

> そして、僕は自分にプレゼントを上げました　(We usually don't write あげる in kannji.)

 本当に？　知りませんでしたね。　どうしてかな。簡単な漢字ですね。   

> 香港から日本のコミックを買いました。あずまんがや謎の彼女や、そして　はっとりみつる　のある漫画です「彼の女の子が可愛いな!!!」。

 Could you explain a little why it's better to use ある here?   

> よく書けているんですが、すこし直させてもらいました。

 そうですか。どうもすみません。Was it the plain/polite mix, or was there anything else? I sometimes forget those things, especially when I'm talking about other subjects  ::    

> laxxyさん大変なお正月でしたね。ご無事で何よりです。

 そうですね  ::  どうもありがとう。   

> 以前話題に上ったときに「謎の彼女」をすこし探してみたのですが、近所の店頭では見つかりませ  んでした。

 ところで、what is the difference between 以前 and 前の?  

> 買いたいわけではないのでそれ以上探していません。「あづまんが大王」に関しては、サークルのboxにおい  てあったので、全四巻読んでしまいました  面白かったです。

 ええ、おかしい漫画ですね  :: 
サークルのboxは何ですか？

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST  3.2.智:教室がシーンとしてたらさ
> класс  это сцена для героя (???) 
> 4.1.智:チャンスだ!つて思うでしょ?!
> это шанс! думаю это хорошо!   По-моему, "Понимаешь, когда в классе совершенно затихало, ты не думаешь, что это шанс! Нету?" しーん

 I see, tricky!! thanks for the link. I would have never guessed.  ::     

> "Понимаешь, с тобой не бывает такого, что когда в классе совершенно затихает, ты _　думаешь, что это [твой] шанс! Нет_?"

 Так наверное будет более правильно, если я правильно понял. Not sure about that though, could it be rather "When the class got silent, I thought this was my chance! Don't you agree?"   

> Originally Posted by ST  2.1.智:なんて言えばよいか...使命感というか...
> что мне сказать...чувство долга, говоришь?   может, "наверное, можно назвать это чувством долга"?

 Вы не говорите "Как сказать... это чувство какое-то похоже долга..."?[/quote]  
You can say "Как сказать... это чувство какое-то, похоже долга..." meaning "How to say it... this is a certain feeling, perhaps it's [a feeling] of duty", хотя это, конечно, разговорная речь. Наверное, я бы тоже перевел так же как STさん、но вероятно я какой-то нюанс не улавливаю.

----------


## laxxy

> 93b.3.2. 智:　　他に立候補する人いるの!?
> Хоть кто-то еще выдвигается? (Как тут читается 他？)   ほか

 To есть, た читается только в составных словах?  

> PPS. Is there any good Russian word for "unreasonable"/理不尽?

 Thanks for trying to give the better translation in Russian for me. But I'm not learning Russian lately and quite not sure how the translation sounds.[/quote] 
Of course, but still -- one sometimes picks up little phrases here and there, or forms impressions about what is correct and what is not, just by reading.   

> I think I have to learn Russian more so that I can really understand and give good translation. The dictionary I have here gives two translations: несправедливый and нерезонный. I suppose the latter one is coming from the English adjective "unreasonable" and I have no idea if it's used in real life. 
> Aren't they good for 理不尽?

 It was more of a question for STさん... несправедливый is more like unjust/unfair, нерезонный is perhaps close but it's a rather rare word that hasn't seen much use in the last 80 years or so, I think  ::  It probably came from French. Surely there are lots of such words (in a way almost all words are a bit like that, I recall posting a nice link about these things a while back, I need to dig it up). Still I thought it was kinda strange since it's a rather natural concept in this case. These days when I actually speak in Russian it's to other bilinguals, so I'd just say 'unreasonable', but I really shouldn't do that...

----------


## laxxy

> может 理不尽==безпричинный, иррациональный?

 B этом контексте имхо не подходит... Возможно, что-то типа "это причинит кучу лишних неприятностей"?   

> *laxxy*さんーда уж, adventure...ну, как говорится, хорошо то, что хорошо кончается...

 True  ::   

> Кстати, а что такое Eau Claire...город?

 Here   

> ヘヘ、　今僕はテレビを直した。Вообще, я люблю иногда с паяльником повозиться, но в ТВ опасался лазить...20 киловольт не шутка все же. Ну вроде все обошлось.

 Ну поздравляю  ::  Отремонтировал?[/url]

----------


## laxxy

> кстати, в загадочной каноджо только 1 том? или уже продолжение вышло?

 Книжка только одна пока. Но он сейчас выходит в журнале Afternoon, последняя глава по-моему десятая. если хочешь могу прислать  ::

----------


## ST

はい、そうです。＾＾
BTW, みなさん、ロシアのクリスツマスおめでとう！

----------


## ST

94-1 リメンバー暴言
помню злые слова 
1.1. 智：いいでしょ？！
хорошо?! 
1.2.智：一学期なんてひどい
決め方だったのに何も
言わなかったじゃない！ 
ничего не скажешь, в первом семестре был такой  жестокий способ выбора! 
2.1.title: 一学期
первый семестр 
2.2.黒沢先生：みんな入学したてで
他の人の事はわからないでしょうから
私が決めるね！ 
потому что все закончили поступление и других людей я не знаю, я все решу (сама)! (тут я наугад пишу  ::  ) 
4.1.　黒沢先生：そこのひょろメガネ！
あんた委員長顔だわ！ 
вон там, длинный тип в очках! (ひょろ長い? )
у тебя лицо старосты!

----------


## MOG

> BTW, こちら_はとても暖かいです。	去年の十二月の気温は-40度でした。この十二月の気温は-10度です。

 氷点下じゃないですか!?それでどうして暖かいといえるのかとても不思議です  ::   
ЗЫ.
気温 - температура
天気 - погода

----------


## MOG

> お返事どうもありがとう。       Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  ウィスコンシンで小さな交通事故がありました、雪の中で、家内はブレーキをぐっと踏みましたが      それはちょっと違うのですね？ I wanted to say that pushing the brakes too hard was the cause of the accident.
> Maybe, ブレーキをぐっと踏んだので、...？

 ああ、ちょっと誤解してしまいました、すいません。「ブレーキを強く踏みすぎたため、（スリップして）..  .」といえばより分かりやすいかと思います。   

> [quote:e2eu9x5e]そして、僕は自分にプレゼントを上げました　(We usually don't write あげる in kannji.)

 本当に？　知りませんでしたね。　どうしてかな。簡単な漢字ですね。[/quote:e2eu9x5e]
どうしてでしょうね。謙譲語で「差し上げる」というときは漢字を用いることが多いと思いますが、なぜかただ  「あげる」というときはあまり漢字を用いません。僕個人の印象としては、ひらがなで書いたほうが優しい感じ  がします  ::     

> [quote:e2eu9x5e] 香港から日本のコミックを買いました。あずまんがや謎の彼女や、そして　はっとりみつる　のある漫画です「彼の女の子が可愛いな!!!」。

 Could you explain a little why it's better to use ある here?[/quote:e2eu9x5e]
Actually, I think it's more appropriate to say はっとりみつるの漫画のひとつ if you want to use ひとつ. Or I think you should use 一冊の besides ひとつの. Sorry, I'm not sure why, but I think it's the way to count 漫画 or 本.   

> [quote:e2eu9x5e]よく書けているんですが、すこし直させてもらいました。

 そうですか。どうもすみません。Was it the plain/polite mix, or was there anything else? I sometimes forget those things, especially when I'm talking about other subjects  :: [/quote:e2eu9x5e]
謝らないでください、悪いことをしたわけではありませんから  ::  Not only plain/polite mix, but also the red part, about the use of の or something.   

> [quote:e2eu9x5e]以前話題に上ったときに「謎の彼女」をすこし探してみたのですが、近所の店頭では見つかりませ  んでした。

 ところで、what is the difference between 以前 and 前の?[/quote:e2eu9x5e]
there is no difference between 以前 and 前に.  

> サークルのboxと（いうの）は何ですか？

 It's a place the members of a circle(?кружок) can use freely.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  しーん   I see, tricky!! thanks for the link. I would have never guessed.

 どういたしまして。   

> [quote:1bm6dr80]"Понимаешь, с тобой не бывает такого, что когда в классе совершенно затихает, ты _　думаешь, что это [твой] шанс! Нет_?"

 Так наверное будет более правильно, если я правильно понял. Not sure about that though, could it be rather "When the class got silent, I thought this was my chance! Don't you agree?"[/quote:1bm6dr80]
Sure, got it, thanks.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				93b.3.2. 智:　　他に立候補する人いるの!?
> Хоть кто-то еще выдвигается? (Как тут читается 他？)   ほか   To есть, た читается только в составных словах?

 I think so...  ::

----------


## MOG

> はい、そうです。＾＾
> BTW, みなさん、ロシアのクリス_マスおめでとう！

 おめでとう！  ::

----------


## ST

> 氷点下じゃないですか!?それでどうして暖かいといえるのかとても不思議です

 Well, I wrote temperature is -10点C,  and 氷点 is 0点C..so it`s OK...but warm, anyway  ::

----------


## ST

94-2 ともちよ戦争２
война Томо и Чиё-2 
1.1. ゆかり：はいはい
да, да 
1.2. ゆかり：それじゃあこうしましょう
тогда решим так 
2.1. ゆかり：ちよちゃんとともちゃんの決戦投票にします　（へ？！）
устроим решающее голосование для Чиё-тян и Томо-тян (э?) 
3.1. (что то написано на доске) 
4.1. ゆかり：それじゃあ委員長はちよちゃん、副委員長はともちゃんね
тогда, старостой будет Чиё-тян, заместителем старосты будет Томо-тян. 
4.1. とも：納得いかねー！
не согласна! (納得いかないな?)

----------


## ST

btw we can use only English if somehow it will be better...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> 氷点下じゃないですか!?それでどうして暖かいといえるのかとても不思議です
> 			
> 		  Well, I wrote temperature is -10点C,  and 氷点 is 0点C..so it`s OK...but warm, anyway

 да уж, жара просто  ::  ::  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 3.1. (что то написано на доске)

 That's how they count (right to left) --
-Takino Tomo
-5 votes
-... Chiyo
-many votes
(正 has exactly five strokes so one counts for 5 votes).

----------


## laxxy

95.1: こどもいいんちょう
ребенок-староста 
95а.1.1. ゆかり:　じゃあちよちゃんまえであいさつして
Сейчас Чиё произнесет приветственную речь
95а.1.2. ちよ:　はひっ
хи-хи 
95а.2.1. ちよ:　あ　あの…
Э... это... 
95а.2.2. ちよ:　まだ１０才だけど　あ　あの　よろしくお願いします…
Хотя мне пока только десять лет.... э... прошу любить и жаловать 
95а.3.1. SFX: ガン
Бум! 
95а.4.1. ちよ：　ふえ… 
Ой... (she produces that sound because she's hit her head?)
95а.4.2. 皆：　がんばれー!!
Давай! Удачи!
95а.4.3. 皆：　大丈夫よ!
Все будет в порядке!
95а.4.4. 皆：　んな応援してるぞ!!
Мы тебя поддержим!!

----------


## laxxy

> btw we can use only English if somehow it will be better...

 I think Russian is better, unless MOGさん thinks otherwise.

----------


## laxxy

> [quote:ec2skge4]そして、僕は自分にプレゼントを上げました　(We usually don't write あげる in kannji.)   本当に？　知りませんでしたね。　どうしてかな。簡単な漢字ですね。

 どうしてでしょうね。謙譲語で「差し上げる」というときは漢字を用いることが多いと思いますが、なぜかただ  「あげる」というときはあまり漢字を用いません。僕個人の印象としては、ひらがなで書いたほうが優しい感じ  がします  ::  [/quote:ec2skge4] 
ええ、なるほどね…   

> [quote:ec2skge4]サークルのboxと（いうの）は何ですか？

 It's a place the members of a circle(?кружок) can use freely.[/quote:ec2skge4] 
あぁそうですか。　便利ですね。　あずまんがを読みたい事の原因は、この相談のでしょうか？　 ::

----------


## ST

95-2 今日も大阪
сегодня снова Осака 
暦：なにしてんの？
что делаешь? 
とも：ほら目の中のゴミが時時見えるやんか
それを追跡中や...
смотри... иногда в глазах видно соринки...
за ними гоняюсь
(наверно она про "мушки"...или хз как они называются правильно. точки такие летающие, вообщем...) 
暦：そうか...がんばれよ
вот как... ну, удачи...

----------


## MOG

> 2.1.title: 一学期
> первый семестр 
> 2.2.黒沢先生：みんな入学したてで
> 他の人の事はわからないでしょうから
> 私が決めるね！ 
> потому что все закончили поступление и других людей я не знаю, я все решу (сама)! (тут я наугад пишу  )

 думаю, "Вы все только что закончили поступление и навереное не знаете друг друга, поэтому я решу старосту."   

> 4.1.　黒沢先生：そこのひょろメガネ！
> あんた委員長顔だわ！ 
> вон там, длинный тип в очках! (ひょろ長い? )
> у тебя лицо старосты!

 Да, типа того. Есть прилагательное "ひょろひょろ": не обязательно длинный, но худой. Наверное похож на "кожа до кости" по-русски.

----------


## MOG

> 氷点下じゃないですか!?それでどうして暖かいといえるのかとても不思議です
> 			
> 		  Well, I wrote temperature is -10℃(it is pronounced マイナスじゅうど),  and 氷点 is 0℃..so it`s OK...but warm, anyway

 I wrote 氷点下, not 氷点. 氷点下 is under ０℃. Anyway, it's toooooo cold for me.

----------


## MOG

> 4.1. とも：納得いかねー！
> не согласна! (納得いかない_?)

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  3.1. (что то написано на доске)   That's how they count (right to left) --
> -Takino Tomo
> -3 votes
> -... Chiyo
> -many votes(more than 30)
> (正 has exactly five strokes so one counts for 5 votes).

----------


## MOG

> 95.1: こどもいいんちょう
> ребенок-староста 
> 95а.1.1. ゆかり:　じゃあちよちゃんまえであいさつして
> Сейчас Чиё произнесет приветственную речь 95a.1.2.SFX: カチ　コチ
> 95а.1.2. ちよ:　はひっ
> хи-хи

 I think she's shivering and this is the sound of はい changed a bit. So it's more like "Да-а" or something, imo.    

> 95а.3.1. SFX: ぺこ　ガン
> Бум! 
> 95а.4.1. ちよ：　ふえ… 
> Ой... (she produces that sound because she's hit her head?)

 I suppose so but it's not some sound that many Japanese produces on such an ocasion.  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  btw we can use only English if somehow it will be better...     I think Russian is better, unless MOGさん thinks otherwise.

 I'll forget Russian more if you do not use it here  ::   and I don't want to...  ::

----------


## MOG

> [quote:7f8rdsku]サークルのboxと（いうの）は何ですか？
> 			
> 		  It's a place the members of a circle(?кружок) can use freely.

 あぁそうですか。　便利ですね。　あずまんがを読みたい事の原因は、この相談のでしょうか？　 :: [/quote:7f8rdsku]  ::   ::  ごめんなさい、ちょっと分からないんですけど。英語かロシア語でもう一度書いてもらえますか？

----------


## MOG

> 95-2 今日も大阪
> сегодня снова Осака

 I think the tittle is a bit shortened from 大阪は今日も大阪 т.е. сегодня она снова ведет себя как она.   

> とも：ほら目の中のゴミが時時見えるやんか
> それを追跡中や...
> смотри... иногда в глазах видно соринки...
> за ними гоняюсь
> (наверно она про "мушки"...или хз как они называются правильно. точки такие летающие, вообщем...)

 Нет, не про мушки, не такие летающие. Наверное это совсем не понятное для тех, кто не видели...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy     
> 			
> 				[quote:2yf8zyyu]サークルのboxと（いうの）は何ですか？
> 			
> 		  It's a place the members of a circle(?кружок) can use freely.   あぁそうですか。　便利ですね。　あずまんがを読みたい事の原因は、この相談のでしょうか？

   ::   ::  ごめんなさい、ちょっと分からないんですけど。英語かロシア語でもう一度書いてもらえますか？[/quote:2yf8zyyu]
Ah sorry, I know I should really look at example sentences before I am writing something I am not sure about...  :: 
What I wanted to ask was whether you decided to read Azumanga as a result of this discussion, or you've read it before?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST  95-2 今日も大阪
> сегодня снова Осака   I think the tittle is a bit shortened from 大阪は今日も大阪 т.е. сегодня она снова ведет себя как она.     
> 			
> 				とも：ほら目の中のゴミが時時見えるやんか
> それを追跡中や...
> смотри... иногда в глазах видно соринки...
> за ними гоняюсь
> (наверно она про "мушки"...или хз как они называются правильно. точки такие летающие, вообщем...)
> 			
> 		  Нет, не про мушки, не такие летающие. Наверное это совсем не понятное для тех, кто не видели...

 They are kinda like worms  ::  i used to sometimes chase them too, maybe not in high school but before that  :: )

----------


## laxxy

an English lesson (fun!!): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYvHeU9eSGA 
PS. I wonder what the guy was asking about around 5:10...

----------


## laxxy

96.1: 聞いてない
Не слушаем 
96а.1.1. 智:　夏休みに行った旅行の写真持ってきたー
Вот, принесла фотографии с нашей поездки на летних каникулах
96а.1.2. かおりん:　みせて　みせてー
Покажи!
96а.1.3. ちよ:　あたしもみるー
И я посмотрю! 
96а.2.1. かおりん:　私行けなかったのよねぇ　クラブの旅行と同じ日でさー
я не ездила, у нас в клубе в  тот день была экскурсия 
96а.3.1. かおりん:　あ!?　榊さんも行ったの!?
А?! И Сакаки-сан тоже с вами была?
96а.3.2. 「智」:　うん
Ага 
96а.4.1. かおりん:　あ…あたしはなんで行ってないの？
А я... а как же я не поехала?!
96а.4.2. 智：　へ？だからクラブって
Э? У тебя же экскурсия была...

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy     
> 			
> 				[quote:abapf8n8]サークルのboxと（いうの）は何ですか？
> 			
> 		  It's a place the members of a circle(?кружок) can use freely.   あぁそうですか。　便利ですね。　あずまんがを読みたい事の原因は、この相談のでしょうか？　      ごめんなさい、ちょっと分からないんですけど。英語かロシア語でもう一度書いてもらえますか？

 Ah sorry, I know I should really look at example sentences before I am writing something I am not sure about...  :: 
What I wanted to ask was whether you decided to read Azumanga as a result of this discussion, or you've read it before?[/quote:abapf8n8]
相談 is usually not translated as "discussion", it's "consultation" or "counseling" in most case. And that's why I couldn't find out what you wanted to say. Yes, I didn't know Azumanga before you introduced here, so it's only after the discussion. I wouldn't care Azumanga if I didn't know it. What is funny to me besides the manga itself is that you're reading it to improve your Japanese. It could be a good way though, some of the international student I know at the university says that they learned a lot from manga. And they actually achieved quite high level of the language. 
Let me advise you a little about the sentence.
便利ですね。あずまんがを読みたい事の原因は、この相談のでしょうか？
I'm afraid 便利 is not the best word for the meaning. The point is that I could easily read it without paying any time and money, right? In this case I think it's more close to 都合が良い. It just happened to be there and I was just lucky. Simply いいですねwould also do.
Conserning the second sentetce, let me choose another word for 相談. May just フォーラム would do. あずまんがを読みたくなったのは、このフォーラムがきっかけですか？ it the best I can think of for the sentence.  ::

----------


## MOG

> 96.1: 聞いてない
> Не слушала

 It's かおりん who did't hear that 榊さん also went to the trip.

----------


## ST

видюшка кстати ничего так, забавная...
мне понравился момент где парень называл сэнсея お父さん, 貴方...еще как то   ::

----------


## ST

皆さん、古い謹賀新年お目出度う！

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  96.1: 聞いてない
> Не слушала   It's かおりん who did't hear that 榊さん also went to the trip.

 あぁ、なるほど！分からなかったのですね。どうもありがとう。

----------


## laxxy

> 相談 is usually not translated as "discussion", it's "consultation" or "counseling" in most case.

 I see, thanks!
Sometimes I look into a dictionary before writing, but this time I didn't, and I wasn't sure what would be a better word... It's tricky, on one hand with a dictionary/examples I don't make as many mistakes and perhaps have more natural sentences, but on the other hand I definitely wouldn't be able to remember them as well as I would now with your generous help, plus when I have to speak I can't look into the dictionary  ::  So perhaps it's good to do it both ways at times...   

> And that's why I couldn't find out what you wanted to say. Yes, I didn't know Azumanga before you introduced here, so it's only after the discussion. I wouldn't care Azumanga if I didn't know it. What is funny to me besides the manga itself is that you're reading it to improve your Japanese. It could be a good way though, some of the international student I know at the university says that they learned a lot from manga. And they actually achieved quite high level of the language.

 I think that reading is very useful for the foreign language learning, and it is best to read something that is of interest to you, and comics are particularly good imo for a few reasons... it's definitely way too early for me to read books, but some comics I can read pretty well almost without using a dictionary (authors tend to use the same words over and over, so it surely helps).
btw -- now I can also definitely also appreciate more what is harder about Japanese... it does require more effort compared to English to get to the same level imo; I think the most tricky part is that a lot of statements people make are really generic and you have to understand the context well to figure out what is going on -- which also means that there is little redundancy and if you don't get one thing you will have much difficulty with others. But with more experience I think I can get there some day  ::    

> Let me advise you a little about the sentence.
> 便利ですね。あずまんがを読みたい事の原因は、この相談のでしょうか？
> I'm afraid 便利 is not the best word for the meaning.

 I looked at the examples for 便利 on alc. a little but I feel I am still confused about the difference here  :: 
What I meant is yes, it is nice to have such a group where you can easily exchange and read things for free.   

> Conserning the second sentetce, let me choose another word for 相談. May just フォーラム would do. あずまんがを読みたくなったのは、このフォーラムがきっかけですか？ it the best I can think of for the sentence.

 Thanks a lot! that sounds really good.

----------


## ST

96-2 なんて事しやがる
ты что делаешь? 
1.1. 　かおりん：あ
а 
3.1.　とも：私ねぞう悪いらしくてさー
кажется у меня плохая поза для сна.... 
4.1.　かおりん：なんで？！
что?! 
4.1.　とも：なんでって言われても...
а что я такого говорю...

----------


## ST

97-1 恐怖【きょうふ】	
ужас 
1.1. かおりん：ん？なにこれ？事故写真？
хм? что это?  
1.2.とも：あーそれゆかり車
а, это машина Юкари 
2.1.かおりん：あーこれが大変だったらしいね, ちよちゃん
а, это наверно было ужасно, да Чиё-тян? 
4.1.かおりん：ちよちゃん？
Чиё-тян?

----------


## ST

все же с фуриганой на порядок проще читать...правда без нее наверно лучше с точки зрения обучения, хз...    ::

----------


## laxxy

> все же с фуриганой на порядок проще читать...правда без нее наверно лучше с точки зрения обучения, хз...

 ХЗ, да. Я подозреваю что лучше может быть как раз с ней, но скорее всего кому как.
Для меня наверное практически нет сейчас слов, которые я бы узнал в фуригане, но не в канджи (а наоборот бывает часто). Так что понимания как такового фуригана особо мне не добавляет. Но конечно с ней читать приятнее, и подозреваю что и полезнее -- в процессе легче заучивается произношение. Хотя для кого-то, у кого ситуация обратная, что имхо более типично (т.е. на слух слова знаем, но не как пишется), может быть как раз наоборот. 
Одно точно -- с ней слова в словаре искать гораздо проще  ::  
Что, кстати, читаешь?

----------


## ST

NHK ni youkoso...

----------


## laxxy

> NHK ni youkoso...

 Really? And you find it easier to read than Azumanga or NNK? Vow, I looked at it briefly and it seemed quite hard to me, furigana or not...
I was reading this  yesterday, it has furigana and was very nice and easy  ::

----------


## laxxy

97.2 命
Жизнь (mb. "хочу жить" would be better?) 
97b.1.1. ちよ：　ゆかり先生　とめてください　とめてください　もっと ちゃんと
Юкари-сенсей остановитесь пожалуйста остановитесь пожалуйста прямо сейчас (?) 
97b.2.1. ちよ：　ごめんなさい　すみません　だめ　死にます
извините простите не надо сейчас умру 
97b.3.1. ちよ：　ああーーー おじいちゃんが　おじいちゃんが
ааааааа дедушка дедушка 
97b.4.1. ちよ：　にげてーー!!
бегите!!! 
97b.4.2. かおりん：　ちよちゃん!　ちよちゃん!!
Чиё-чан! Чиё-чан!!

----------


## laxxy

Предыдущая была легкая, а вот тут нифига не понятно  ::  
98.1: 知らない親父
неизвестный босс(????) 
98a.1.1. 智：　あ　榊ちゃーん　旅行の写真あげるー
А, Сакаки-чан, вот тебе тоже фотографии с поездки
98a.1.2. 智:　あんた早ってるやつー (не понял; не уверен даже что там 早 -- по-моему это что-то другое) 
98a.2.1. 「榊」:　初めて友達だけで旅行した記念写真…
Фотографии с моей первой и пока единственной (?) поездки с друзьями... Кстати, а в чем разница между 初めて и 始めて (и 創めて)? между прочим, в はじめる Win.IME не предлагает 初... 
98a.2.2. 榊:　ありがとう…
Спасибо... 
98a.3.1. 智:　あ！　それあんたの後ろ　人の顔に見えるでしょ!?　こえーーっ
А! Там, сзади тебя, чьё-то лицо видно по-моему? 
98a.4.1. 智:　大阪～～
Осака!!  (not sure what this was about. Did she see someone unknown in the picture (知らない親父)?)

----------


## ST

хех, я имел в виду что читать канджи легче...а смысл понимать так же трудно, это да...

----------


## ST

что такое ウミショー кстати? "морской..." ? 
Кстати вопрос на засыпку....я как то привык уже к JWPce...удобно что 3 раскладки не надо держать на компе, словарь сразу под рукой, поиск канджи и тп...но меня бесит что он не конвертирует глаголы в несловарной форме... в винде я пишу mitte, жму проблел, получаю 見って... JWPce такое не понимает, приходится писать みる, жать Ф2, потом る убирать а って дописывать. И аналгично такие формы он не находит в словаре, хотя у него я видел там есть подключеный EDICT...т.е. по идее должен находить, раз на сайте находит.
Нашел я правда прогу одну, WAKAN называется...вообщем то аналог JWPCE (словарь\канджи\редактор текста), он все это умеет (и даже кое что сверх того, типа фуриганы), но редактор там жутко глючный.... пока я набивал лист из Азуманги он у меня 2 раза вылетел с ошибкой. (и похерил всю работу)... 
Вообщем, можно ли как то к JWPCe прикрутить конвертацию всех форм глаголов? Или забить на него вообще и пользоваться только WIN_IME?

----------


## laxxy

> что такое ウミショー кстати? "морской..." ?

 Сокращение от 
県立海猫商業高等学校  ::  ::  :: 
т.е. 海商
(btw 海猫 в данном случае -- название поселка где расположен сам техникум, как видим разрывать такие слова в сокращениях японцы не стесняются  :: )

----------


## laxxy

> что такое ウミショー кстати? "морской..." ? 
> Кстати вопрос на засыпку....я как то привык уже к JWPce...удобно что 3 раскладки не надо держать на компе, словарь сразу под рукой, поиск канджи и тп...но меня бесит что он не конвертирует глаголы в несловарной форме... в винде я пишу mitte, жму проблел, получаю 見って... JWPce такое не понимает, приходится писать みる, жать Ф2, потом る убирать а って дописывать. И аналгично такие формы он не находит в словаре, хотя у него я видел там есть подключеный EDICT...т.е. по идее должен находить, раз на сайте находит.
> Нашел я правда прогу одну, WAKAN называется...вообщем то аналог JWPCE (словарь\канджи\редактор текста), он все это умеет (и даже кое что сверх того, типа фуриганы), но редактор там жутко глючный.... пока я набивал лист из Азуманги он у меня 2 раза вылетел с ошибкой. (и похерил всю работу)... 
> Вообщем, можно ли как то к JWPCe прикрутить конвертацию всех форм глаголов? Или забить на него вообще и пользоваться только WIN_IME?

 Имхо, забить -- JWPce'шный конвертор вещь жуткая совершенно　(although, this one could be just because it's 見て)
У меня раскладок вообще 4 (+украинская), я выключил нафиг переключатель по циклу и настроил их по комбинациям клавиш (ctrl-shift-1=english, ...,...,ctrl-shift-4=japanese), очень доволен. Кстати, я еще добавил в IME некоторые комбинации и теперь у меня "cb" конвертируется в "[Ｃｏｌｏｒ=blue][/color]", и т.п.  :: 
Насчет редакторов/словарей: один вариант -- использовать google documents в паре с rikaichan (which takes care of the word forms). Второй вариант -- переключить локаль (ie Language for non-Unicode characters or smth like that) на японскую, тогда  в jwpce будет нормально работать Windows IME (applocale недостаточно, нужно менять в настройках системы).

----------


## ST

хм, попробую... вообщем то IME беспорно удобнее с фуриганой, когда надо просто тупо набить текст...а вот если надо сперва опознать канджи а потом уже его написать, тут не все так очевидно...

----------


## ST

98-1 知らない親父
родители не узнают
(я смотрел кино 「だれも知らない」, может тут так же...) 
1.1. とも：あ榊ちゃん, 旅行の写真あげるー
а, Сакаки-тян, держи фотки с поездки... 
2.1.  榊：初めて友達だけで旅行した記念写真・・・
памятное фото первой поездки с другом... (не уверен тут...)  
2.2. 榊：ありがとう
спасибо 
3.1. あ！それあんたの後ろ！人の顔に見えるでしょ？！
а! это твой зад! видишь лица людей?!  
4.1. とも：大阪！ 
ОООСАКА!

----------


## laxxy

> хм, попробую... вообщем то IME беспорно удобнее с фуриганой, когда надо просто тупо набить текст...а вот если надо сперва опознать канджи а потом уже его написать, тут не все так очевидно...

 that's true... imo yarxi is the best for that purpose, but jwpce is not that bad either (especially since you can enter wildcards there), and i use padict sometimes too... they all have their pluses and minuses. but i mostly use jwpce as just a dictionary. and you can copy and paste from it into our spreadsheet which is nice (but please delete the brackets if you do that). 
it also often happens that I know some different words with the kanji in question, then i just enter those and then edit out the rest.

----------


## laxxy

heh we now have two quite different translations for 98.1  ::  難しいですね。 i'll check the fansub later.

----------


## MOG

> видюшка кстати ничего так, забавная...
> мне понравился момент где парень называл сэнсея お父さん, 貴方...еще как то

 Где это ты читал  ::   По-моему, в принципе никто не называет сенсея お父さん или 貴方. Во общем нельзя.  ::

----------


## MOG

> btw -- now I can also definitely also appreciate more what is harder about Japanese... it does require more effort compared to English to get to the same level imo; I think the most tricky part is that a lot of statements people make are really generic and you have to understand the context well to figure out what is going on -- which also means that there is little redundancy and if you don't get one thing you will have much difficulty with others. But with more experience I think I can get there some day

 Well, you could be right... I'm not sure, if it's more generic than other languages, but anyway, I'm sure you'll definitely get there!  ::    

> [quote:2zl4djus]Let me advise you a little about the sentence.
> 便利ですね。あずまんがを読みたい事の原因は、この相談のでしょうか？
> I'm afraid 便利 is not the best word for the meaning.

 I looked at the examples for 便利 on alc. a little but I feel I am still confused about the difference here  :: 
What I meant is yes, it is nice to have such a group where you can easily exchange and read things for free.[/quote:2zl4djus]
Aaaa... You're right... you are right. I think I was a bit confused  ::

----------


## MOG

> 97.2 命
> Жизнь (mb. "хочу жить" would be better?)

 I have no idea. 
97b.1.1. ちよ：　ゆかり先生　とめてください　とめてください　もっと ちゃんと
Юкари-сенсей остановитесь пожалуйста остановитесь пожалуйста прямо сейчас (?)
[/quote]
Наверное тут сокрашается предложение как もっとちゃんと前を見てください or もっとちゃんと注意して運転してください、もっとちゃんと左右を確認してください。

----------


## MOG

> Предыдущая была легкая, а вот тут нифига не понятно  
> 98.1: 知らない親父
> неизвестный босс(????)

 неизвестный мужина(it's about a ghost photography  ::  )   

> 98a.1.1. 智：　あ　榊ちゃーん　旅行の写真あげるー
> А, Сакаки-чан, вот тебе тоже фотографии с поездки
> 98a.1.2. 智:　あんた写ってるやつー (не понял; не уверен даже что там 早 -- по-моему это что-то другое) 
> 98a.2.1. 「榊」:　初めて友達だけで旅行した記念写真…
> Фотографии с моей первой и пока единственной (?) поездки с друзьями... Кстати, а в чем разница между 初めて и 始めて (и 創めて)? между прочим, в はじめる Win.IME не предлагает 初...

 初めて - for the first time
初めて友達だけで旅行しました。
I took a trip for the first time only with my friends(without parents nor teachers)
始めて(rarely 創めて) - started smth and...
企画を始めてからというもの、様々な困難に直面している。
After we began getting on the plan, we're facing many kinds of difficulties.   

> 98a.3.1. 智:　あ！　それあんたの後ろ　人の顔に見えるでしょ!?　こえーーっ
> А! Там, сзади тебя, чьё-то лицо видно по-моему? Как страшно!

----------


## ST

> Originally Posted by ST  видюшка кстати ничего так, забавная...
> мне понравился момент где парень называл сэнсея お父さん, 貴方...еще как то     Где это ты читал   По-моему, в принципе никто не называет сенсея お父さん или 貴方. Во общем нельзя.

 в клипе...   

> an English lesson (fun!!):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYvHeU9eSGA

----------


## MOG

> Кстати вопрос на засыпку....я как то привык уже к JWPce...удобно что 3 раскладки не надо держать на компе, словарь сразу под рукой, поиск канджи и тп...но меня бесит что он не конвертирует глаголы в несловарной форме... в винде я пишу mitte, жму проблел, получаю 見って... JWPce такое не понимает, приходится писать みる, жать Ф2, потом る убирать а って дописывать. И аналгично такие формы он не находит в словаре, хотя у него я видел там есть подключеный EDICT...т.е. по идее должен находить, раз на сайте находит.

 Ты не путаешь с 見入って（みいって）? По-Японски нет такая форма, как 見って..  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by ST  видюшка кстати ничего так, забавная...
> мне понравился момент где парень называл сэнсея お父さん, 貴方...еще как то     Где это ты читал   По-моему, в принципе никто не называет сенсея お父さん или 貴方. Во общем нельзя.    в клипе...        Originally Posted by laxxy  an English lesson (fun!!):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYvHeU9eSGA

 Sorry, I didn't watch the video and now it has been removed!

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST  видюшка кстати ничего так, забавная...
> мне понравился момент где парень называл сэнсея お父さん, 貴方...еще как то     Где это ты читал   По-моему, в принципе никто не называет сенсея お父さん или 貴方. В_ общем нельзя.

 это из того клипа на который я постил ссылку недавно  ::  it was supposed to be funny, i think it was.

----------


## ST

*laxxy* - смотрел кстати сериал "heroes"? Японцы там жгут...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> *laxxy* - смотрел кстати сериал "heroes"? Японцы там жгут...

 No, never heard of it  ::  is it a TV series?

----------


## ST

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heroes_%28TV_series%29
В России и не планируется показ...неудачники   ::   
Еще из нового "мыла" понравилась британская The IT-Crowd...  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_it_crowd ...ну там правда немного спицифичный юмор...типа-"посмотри, она совсем не обратила внимания на этот оригинальный AT-8080, наверно она совсем не разбирается в компьютерах! whOOt?!!! (naniii?!  ::  )"

----------


## ST

98-2 親父ええなあ
мужик, да? 
1.1. 大阪：ええなあー
榊さんの小霊写真があってー
даа, фотография маленького призрака Сакаки-сан 
1.2. 榊さん: 私のんもあらへんかなあ
эта странная штука не моя (???)

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  btw -- now I can also definitely also appreciate more what is harder about Japanese... it does require more effort compared to English to get to the same level imo; I think the most tricky part is that a lot of statements people make are really generic and you have to understand the context well to figure out what is going on -- which also means that there is little redundancy and if you don't get one thing you will have much difficulty with others. But with more experience I think I can get there some day    Well, you could be right... I'm not sure, if it's more generic than other languages, but anyway, I'm sure you'll definitely get there!

 Maybe the right way to say it is not that it is 'generic', but that it is more economical, as people tend not to repeat information that is already known. Probably the same can be said about Russian too, but in Russian there is a lot information contained in grammar (like gender of the subject or tense and such), I think... sometimes I would misread a phrase in the beginning and would then read a whole page incorrectly, i think in some other language I'd notice that something is wrong sooner... but maybe that's just my impression.  

> [quote:1h88t4td][quote:1h88t4td]Let me advise you a little about the sentence.
> 便利ですね。あずまんがを読みたい事の原因は、この相談のでしょうか？
> I'm afraid 便利 is not the best word for the meaning.

 I looked at the examples for 便利 on alc. a little but I feel I am still confused about the difference here  :: 
What I meant is yes, it is nice to have such a group where you can easily exchange and read things for free.[/quote:1h88t4td]
Aaaa... You're right... you are right. I think I was a bit confused  :: [/quote:1h88t4td]
so was 便利 OK there?

----------


## laxxy

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heroes_%28TV_series%29
> В России и не планируется показ...неудачники    
> Еще из нового "мыла" понравилась британская The IT-Crowd...  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_it_crowd ...ну там правда немного спицифичный юмор...типа-"посмотри, она совсем не обратила внимания на этот оригинальный AT-8080, наверно она совсем не разбирается в компьютерах! whOOt?!!! (naniii?!  )"

 Я вот все думаю хваленый lost посмотреть, да и третий сезон battlestar galactica несмотреный лежит...
А так, Нану смотрим по мере выхода, и вот еще недавно смотрел いぬかみ, оччень прикольный мультик  ::  ::  наверное в этом сезоне (а может и в году) я бы его смело на второе место поставил, после Higurash'ей...

----------


## ST

не, лост неосилил...хотя многие знакомые любят его... бэттлстар вообще не видел  :: 
А хигураши...первые 6 серий посмотрел на одном дыхании... Момент когда парню чуть не скормили суши с иголкой вообще жесть...а потом началась какая то любовь-морковь, кавайные девочки...ну я и забил.
Из того что щас выходит смотрю death note и すもももももも...

----------


## laxxy

> не, лост неосилил...хотя многие знакомые любят его... бэттлстар вообще не видел

 Он ничего, в своем жанре наверное лучшее из того, что я видел -- мини+первые 2 сезона по крайней мере. Третьего я и сам не смотрел пока.  

> А хигураши...первые 6 серий посмотрел на одном дыхании... Момент когда парню чуть не скормили суши с иголкой вообще жесть...а потом началась какая то любовь-морковь, кавайные девочки...ну я и забил.

 они, конечно, на любителя -- но я от них торчал со страшной силой. Правда, первую серию я сначала посмотрел (в процессе с переменным успехом борясь со сном), решил что фигня, и только через некоторое время вернулся(*1), а заценил по-настоящему уже как раз к началу второго сюжета  ::  полное и непрекращающееся ощущение WTF, WTF is going on here, ну и контраст кавайных эпизодов и остальных тоже.(btw по части контраста -- сейчас выходит милейшая ova 大魔法峠, funfunfun!) Я даже т.н. игрушку скачал, но там читать слишком много надо и не слишком простой язык, так что она пока лежит, ждет пока я поумнею (ц) -- хотя похоже что они еще один мультсериал будут делать.
Наверное, основной интерес для меня -- в моментах, когда ты пытаешься найти какую-то логику в происходящем (а я всегда пытаюсь), иногда уже думаешь что понял, хотя бы частично, а потом опять хоп- нет, не то. Особенно в последней (в мультике) сюжетной линии это хорошо заметно  ::   

> Из того что щас выходит смотрю death note и すもももももも...

 death note ниасилил, а сумомо вроде как прикольная -- я ее толком не смотрел пока правда. 
(*1)　テレビを見る時、女性の変わりに、男性はチャネルを回すの様な事が好きですね。アニメも、僕は「  このアニメは一話、このアニメも一話を見て、…」と言うのは良いのですね。でも、家内にはそんな事は絶  対いけないですね。ひぐらしの場合は、それは良かったですよ))

----------


## MOG

> 98-2 親父ええなあ(ええなあ is いいなあ in 関西弁)
> мужик, да? (Я тоже хочу мужик в своих фотографиях) 
> 1.1. 大阪：ええなあー
> 榊さんのは心霊写真があってー
> даа, фотография маленького призрака Сакаки-сан Я завидую того, что у Сакаки-сан фотография призрака 
> 1.2. 榊さん: 私のんもあらへんかなあ(私のにもないかなあ)
> эта странная штука не моя (???)

 А у меня нет такая штука?

----------


## MOG

> [quote:33qpkp5y][quote:33qpkp5y]Let me advise you a little about the sentence.
> 便利ですね。あずまんがを読みたい事の原因は、この相談のでしょうか？
> I'm afraid 便利 is not the best word for the meaning.
> 			
> 		  I looked at the examples for 便利 on alc. a little but I feel I am still confused about the difference here 
> What I meant is yes, it is nice to have such a group where you can easily exchange and read things for free.

 Aaaa... You're right... you are right. I think I was a bit confused  :: [/quote:33qpkp5y]
so was 便利 OK there?[/quote:33qpkp5y]
Да, совершенно ОК, наверное  ::

----------


## MOG

> (*1)　テレビを見る時、女性の代わりに(I guess you wanted to say "as opposed to wemen"? (It would be 「女性と異なり」.) I just thought is would make more sense...)、男性はチャンネルを回す(or 変える)_事が好きですね。アニメも、僕は「このアニメは一話、このアニメも一話を見て、…」というのが好きですね。でも、家内_はそんな事は絶対しないですね(しませんね)。ひぐらしの場合は_良かったですよ))

 男性は、と一概には言い切れないと思いますけど...。僕はそんなにチャンネルころころ変えないですよ。父  はしょっちゅう変えるのでうっとおしいくらいですけど。

----------


## ST

лол, зачем ей такая фота... 変な女の子だ...  

> Я завидую тому, что у Сакаки-сан фотография призрака

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  (*1)　テレビを見る時、女性の代わりに(I guess you wanted to say "as opposed to women"? (It would be 「女性と異なり」.) I just thought is would make more sense...)、

 Yes, definitely. Thanks!!   

> [quote:1yooc6dv]男性はチャンネルを回す(or 変える)_事が好きですね。アニメも、僕は「このアニメは一話、このアニメも一話を見て、…」というのが好きですね。でも、家内_はそんな事は絶対しないですね(しませんね)。ひぐらしの場合は_良かったですよ))

 [/quote:1yooc6dv]
I actually wanted to write something like　家内は　「そんな事は絶対いけない」　と思います, well, that probably was the right way to do it...   

> 男性は、と一概には言い切れないと思いますけど...。僕はそんなにチャンネルころころ変えないですよ。父  はしょっちゅう変えるのでうっとおしいくらいですけど。

 ええ、そうですね。こんな概括は悪かった、すみませんね…　
私は、テレビを見るとき、「さー　それは悪くないですけれど、他のチャンネルはもっと面白いものでしょう」  と思いますね。))

----------


## MOG

> лол, зачем ей такая фота... 変な女の子だ...    
> 			
> 				Я завидую тому, что у Сакаки-сан фотография призрака

 ありがと  ::

----------


## MOG

> 男性は、と一概には言い切れないと思いますけど...。僕はそんなにチャンネルころころ変えないですよ。父  はしょっちゅう変えるのでうっとおしいくらいですけど。
> 			
> 		  ええ、そうですね。こんな概括は悪かった、すみませんね…

 Ahh, it sounds like you are really apologizing for the generalization, though you don't have to be sorry about it at all...
I'd say smth like, 「まあ、そうですね。一概には言えないかもしれませんね。」  

> 私は、テレビを見るとき、「さー　それは悪くないですけれど、他のチャンネルはもっと面白いものでしょう」  と思いますね。))

 父はいつもそうしますよ。でもそうすると母が言うんです、「新聞のテレビ欄があるんだから何やってるか確認  してから見たら？」って。僕もどちらかというと母に近くて、ニュース以外特に見たい番組がないときはあまり  テレビを見ません。性格の違いだと思います。

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy     
> 			
> 				男性は、と一概には言い切れないと思いますけど...。僕はそんなにチャンネルころころ変えないですよ。父  はしょっちゅう変えるのでうっとおしいくらいですけど。
> 			
> 		  ええ、そうですね。こんな概括は悪かった、すみませんね…　   Ahh, it sounds like you are really apologizing for the generalization, though you don't have to be sorry about it at all...
> I'd say smth like, 「まあ、そうですね。一概には言えないかもしれませんね。」
> [quote:2uk847ik]私は、テレビを見るとき、「さー　それは悪くないですけれど、他のチャンネルはもっと面白いものでしょう」  と思いますね。))

 父はいつもそうしますよ。でもそうすると母が言うんです、「新聞のテレビ欄があるんだから何やってるか確認  してから見たら？」って。[/quote:2uk847ik]
I think I understand the meaning, but not the grammar -- "What are you doing? Since there is a TV column in a newspaper, why don't you look it up there instead" or smth like that?  

> 僕もどちらかというと母に近くて、ニュース以外特に見たい番組がないときはあまりテレビを見ません。性格の  違いだと思います。

 そうですね。僕は、２００３からワールドカップしかテレビを全然見ていませんでしたな。でも、アニメもTV  ドラマもダウンロードして時々見ますよ。
…ところで、「テレビを見る」それとも「観る」？どちらの方が良いですか？

----------


## laxxy

99.1. 叫び
Вопли
99а.1.1. ゆかり:　つまりこれはー
короче говоря...
99а.2.1. ゆかり:　この人達のことを差しているわけで
????? не понял  ::  :: 
99а.2.2.　誰か:　あっついなぁー！もう!!
Ааа! Жара какая!
99а.4.1. ゆかり:　それでね？
И это значит, что...? 
//is the point that someone is crying out? Or that she was distracted and confused by that? or smth else? not sure......

----------


## ST

онлайн переводчик выдает この人達のことを差しているわけで = I place these people...
Она же англичанка вроде...может какую то фразу хитрую переводит и сама забыла как это делается?

----------


## ST

叫び = clamor // exclamation // holler // outcry // scream // screaming // shout 
наверно топик был-восклицание...т.е. она все забыла, и воскликнула, мол, "ну и жара!", чтоб оправдаться..и топик к этому восклицанию и относился...

----------


## ST

100-ый лист грядет...надо будет как то это дело отметить...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> 叫び = clamor // exclamation // holler // outcry // scream // screaming // shout 
> наверно топик был-восклицание...т.е. она все забыла, и воскликнула, мол, "ну и жара!", чтоб оправдаться..и топик к этому восклицанию и относился...

 could be... я подумал, что это кто-то еще говорит, потому что пузырек другой формы, чем у нее.   

> 100-ый лист грядет...надо будет как то это дело отметить...

 yup ))  any ideas? 
btw: I've added words from L6 in KIC to our file, no examples yet though

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  父はいつもそうしますよ。でもそうすると母が言うんです、「新聞のテレビ欄があるんだから何やってるか確認  してから見たら？」って。   I think I understand the meaning, but not the grammar -- "What are you doing? Since there is a TV column in a newspaper, why don't you look it up there instead" or smth like that?

 新聞のテレビ欄があるんだから - since there is a TV column in a newspaper,
何をやっているか確認してから見たら？ - why don't you look up what is on there before watching it?  

> [quote:5lp3urco]僕もどちらかというと母に近くて、ニュース以外特に見たい番組がないときはあまりテレビを見ません。性格の  違いだと思います。

 そうですね。僕は、２００３年からはワールドカップ以外テレビを全然見ていませんでしたな(or ワールドカップしか見ていません)。でも、アニメもTVドラマもダウンロードして時々見ますよ。
…ところで、「テレビを見る」それとも「観る」？どちらの方が良いですか？[/quote:5lp3urco]
どっちでしょう？？サッカーは「観戦する」、映画も「観る」と書きますが、映画にしてもテレビにしても「見  る」で良いと思います。

----------


## MOG

> 99.1. 叫び
> Вопли
> 99а.1.1. ゆかり:　つまりこれはー
> короче говоря...
> 99а.2.1. ゆかり:　この人達のことを差しているわけで
> ????? не понял

 (она обясняет студентам английский предлжение)
This refers to these people and...
(I don't know good word for 指す in Russian...)   

> 99а.2.2.　ゆかり:　あっついなぁー！もう!!
> Ааа! Жара какая!
> 99а.4.1. ゆかり:　それでね？
> И это значит, что...? 
> //is the point that someone is crying out? Or that she was distracted and confused by that? or smth else? not sure......

 She wants air conditioner in the classroom and shouting that it's too hot there, still trying to keep temper, I think...

----------


## MOG

> 叫び = clamor // exclamation // holler // outcry // scream // screaming // shout 
> наверно топик был-восклицание...т.е. она все забыла, и воскликнула, мол, "ну и жара!", чтоб оправдаться..и топик к этому восклицанию и относился...

 Какая разница между вопль и воскрицание?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  100-ый лист грядет...надо будет как то это дело отметить...     yup ))  any ideas?

 Hmmm... ... noooo idea...  ::

----------


## laxxy

Ｔｈａｎｋｓ　ｆｏｒ　ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｒｒｅｃｔｉｏｎｓ！！  

> [quote:23vyyqc8]僕もどちらかというと母に近くて、ニュース以外特に見たい番組がないときはあまりテレビを見ません。性格の  違いだと思います。
> 			
> 		  そうですね。僕は、２００３年からはワールドカップ以外テレビを全然見ていませんでしたな(or ワールドカップしか見ていません)。でも、アニメもTVドラマもダウンロードして時々見ますよ。
> …ところで、「テレビを見る」それとも「観る」？どちらの方が良いですか？

 どっちでしょう？？サッカーは「観戦する」、映画も「観る」と書きますが、映画にしてもテレビにしても「見  る」で良いと思います。[/quote:23vyyqc8]
Could you comment a little on why was しか wrong there? I looked at examples at http://www.guidetojapanese.org/amount.html#part4 but still can't figure out the difference  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST  叫び = clamor // exclamation // holler // outcry // scream // screaming // shout 
> наверно топик был-восклицание...т.е. она все забыла, и воскликнула, мол, "ну и жара!", чтоб оправдаться..и топик к этому восклицанию и относился...   Какая разница между вопль и восклицание?

 Pretty much the same as between a yell and an exclamation, mostly semantic... 
Like a восклицаниe is usually short and perhaps means something and вопль might be longer and does not have to mean anything, although often does... But they are quite interchangeable. восклицаниe is probably used a bit less often (except in grammatical context)... крик is more common than either one, and the related verbs are much more common than the nouns, so most people in telling a story about smth like this would use smth like "a tut ona kak zavopit" or some such.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  99.1. 叫び
> Вопли
> 99а.1.1. ゆかり:　つまりこれはー
> короче говоря...
> 99а.2.1. ゆかり:　この人達のことを差しているわけで
> ????? не понял    (она обясняет студентам английский предлжение)
> This refers to these people and...
> (I don't know good word for 指す in Russian...)

 mb. "указывает"?

----------


## ST

100-1 クーラーカムヒア
кулер кам хиа 
1.1. ゆかり：あー暑い！教室にクーラー入れて欲しいわ！
а...жарко! хочу в класс кулер (кондиционер наверно) 
2.1.にゃも：あんたなんかまだいいわよ
ты что это такое говоришь 
2.2.にゃも：私なんか外よ！　炎天下よ？！
я снаружи! под палящим солнцем?! 
3.1.ゆかり：そんの事はしれん
ничего не знаю 
4.1.ゆかり：教室にクーラー入れて欲しいな！
хочу в классе кулер!   _не очень понял прикол...  _

----------


## ST

100-ый лист. Кампаай!

----------


## laxxy

> 100-1 クーラーカムヒア
> кулер кам хиа 
> 1.1. ゆかり：あー暑い！教室にクーラー入れて欲しいわ！
> а...жарко! хочу в класс кулер (кондиционер наверно) 
> 2.1.にゃも：あんたなんかまだいいわよ
> ты что это такое говоришь 
> 2.2.にゃも：私なんか外よ！　炎天下よ？！
> я снаружи! под палящим солнцем?! 
> 3.1.ゆかり：そんの事はしれん
> ...

 Минамо имеет в виду что ей гораздо хуже, чем Юкари, и той нефиг жаловаться.

----------


## laxxy

> 100-ый лист. Кампаай!

 乾杯！！

----------


## laxxy

Может новую ветку начать, типа часть 2? А то и так уже 67 страниц, самая длинная ветка на форуме, наверное  ::  ::

----------


## ST

хм, ну можно..

----------


## MOG

> Ｔｈａｎｋｓ　ｆｏｒ　ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｒｒｅｃｔｉｏｎｓ！！       Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				[quote:13jgfrhe]僕もどちらかというと母に近くて、ニュース以外特に見たい番組がないときはあまりテレビを見ません。性格の  違いだと思います。
> 			
> 		  そうですね。僕は、２００３年からはワールドカップ以外テレビを全然見ていませんでしたな(or ワールドカップしか見ていません)。でも、アニメもTVドラマもダウンロードして時々見ますよ。
> …ところで、「テレビを見る」それとも「観る」？どちらの方が良いですか？   どっちでしょう？？サッカーは「観戦する」、映画も「観る」と書きますが、映画にしてもテレビにしても「見  る」で良いと思います。

 Could you comment a little on why was しか wrong there? I looked at examples at http://www.guidetojapanese.org/amount.html#part4 but still can't figure out the difference  :: [/quote:13jgfrhe]
I think there is some difference between whether you use 全然(I underlined the word so that you could see smth). 
As it is explained in the link, 「しか」 indicates the lack of *evereything else*. So it is already clear enough that you watch "only worldcup". And 「全然」 indicates that you deny *everything*. Thus, 「全然」 is excessive here. If I dare to translate the sentence both 「しか」 and 「全然」 included into English, it would sound like "I watch only this program on TV at all." It is clear that you need negative sentence with the use of 「全然」, so it just sounds strange. However, 「全然」 allows exception, and it is OK to use it with 「以外」. e.g. the sentence "I don't watch anything on TV but this program." is 「私はこの番組以外テレビを全く見ない」. uhh, do you get it?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by ST  叫び = clamor // exclamation // holler // outcry // scream // screaming // shout 
> наверно топик был-восклицание...т.е. она все забыла, и воскликнула, мол, "ну и жара!", чтоб оправдаться..и топик к этому восклицанию и относился...   Какая разница между вопль и восклицание?   Pretty much the same as between a yell and an exclamation, mostly semantic... 
> Like a восклицаниe is usually short and perhaps means something and вопль might be longer and does not have to mean anything, although often does... But they are quite interchangeable. восклицаниe is probably used a bit less often (except in grammatical context)... крик is more common than either one, and the related verbs are much more common than the nouns, so most people in telling a story about smth like this would use smth like "a tut ona kak zavopit" or some such.

 Thanks!

----------


## MOG

> 3.1.ゆかり：そんな事はしらん
> ничего не знаю

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  100-ый лист. Кампаай!     乾杯！！

 かんぱーい！！

----------


## MOG

> Может новую ветку начать, типа часть 2? А то и так уже 67 страниц, самая длинная ветка на форуме, наверное

 Двайте тогда с 101-го страница?

----------


## ST

ОК. а в чем шутка то была, на стр.100?   ::

----------


## MOG

Шутка на стр.100 была в том, что Юкари игнорирует Нямо. Видимо, Юкари часто игнарирует Нямо.

----------


## laxxy

Continued here: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=12361

----------

